# December Snowflakes 2014 ***Come and join!!***



## Jennifaerie

:happydance:

MiissMuffet EDD 3 or 04/12/2014 - Arrived at 34w6d 5lb11oz :blue: Deakon 
Gregs princess EDD 05/12/2014 - Arrived 18th November 6lb7.5oz :blue: Gregory
lindseypao EDD 01/12/2014 - Arrived at 35 weeks :pink: Zoey 
cazi77 EDD 11/12/2014 - Arrived 21st November :pink: 7lbs Isla Imogen 




:thumbup:

I'm due on the 6th December and this will be my 2nd snowflake baby. Any other December ladies around? I'll start a list :happydance:

 *November
*
laodicean EDD 25/11/2014
No Doubt EDD 28/11/2014 :yellow:
*December*
jen_niferRose EDD 1/12/2014
lindseypao EDD 01/12/2014
pathos EDD 02/12/2014 :blue:
2ndtry04 EDD 02/12/2014
Sabster EDD 04/12/2014
tryin4baby EDD 04/12/2014
MomIsWaiting EDD 04/12/2014
moose31 EDD 04/12/2014
Abii EDD 06/12/2014
calibelle EDD 08/12/2014
Tess.ie EDD 09 or 10/12/2014
Jennifaerie EDD 10/12/2014 :pink:
BeautifulD EDD 10/12/2014
pinkribbon EDD 10/12/2014
vitfawifetobe EDD 11/12/2014
anniecrock EDD 12/12/2014
SweetV EDD 12/12/2014
Honey.Bee EDD 12/12/2014
jenkb123 EDD 13/12/2014 :yellow:
Heather M EDD 13/12/2014
pushmug7 EDD 15/12/2014 
Keneajay EDD 17/12/2014 :pink:
vickytoria88 EDD 17/12/2014 :blue:
Lucyjo81 EDD 17/12/2014
Ziggie EDD 17/12/2014 :yellow:
Wtbam EDD 18/12/2014
Troxxy EDD 18/12/2014
pinkcatgirl EDD 18/12/2014
RoxieHart EDD 20/12/2014
HopefulHeart1 EDD 20/12/2014
CrimsonZombie EDD 21/12/2014 :pink:
NatalieFar07 EDD 21/12/2014 :blue:
Conina EDD 21/12/2014 :yellow:
Sheffie EDD 22/12/2014
Reidfidleir EDD 22/12/2014
winterbaby14 EDD 23/12/2014 :blue:
HelenJane EDD 23/12/2014 :blue:

* Christmas Day Bubbas*

RaeChay EDD 25/12/2014 :blue:
Daisybelle EDD 25/12/2014
liverpoolbaby EDD 25/12/2014

mama of 4 n 1 EDD 26/12/2014 :pink:
sailorsgirl EDD 26/12/2014

Cat Louise EDD 27/12/2014
KittyVentura EDD 28/12/2014
Shey EDD 29/12/2014

Feel free to add our siggy as designed by the lovely Confuzion :hugs:


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2146999-december-snowflakes-come-join.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/JBjdYoH.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## laodicean

I'm due 25th November (as it currently stands) but don't expect I'll pop until December time if my last one was anything to go by!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi! :)

I am due around December 3rd/4th with my 3rd baby :cloud9: 

:kiss:


----------



## kazine

Woohoo! Finally! Been waiting for December bumps to crop up! Haha.

Congrats all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Mommas!!!! I'm a December 2008 Mommy and a soon-to-be July Momma! HH9M to you all!!!!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Hi, wasn't here for a long time, but I can add myself in Dec. group.....

Got BFP yesterday on 16dpo, and my due date is Dec 2nd :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

OOOh I've been waiting for December group to pop up also. I want to make you guys a siggy (haha I've been offering it to everyone as of late--bored with lots of time on my hands). I made the November sparklers sig if you're interested in a sample.

EDIT: Did a couple for funsies, let me know if you like either:

https://i.imgur.com/m3aOJIA.gif

https://i.imgur.com/CGh1hTI.gif


----------



## lindseypao

Hey I just got my bfp a few days ago. Due 12/1 with number two. My son is almost 7 months so this was a big surprise for us :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

lindsey, 7 months.....that will be such a small gap, and they'll be like twins :)

my first will be almost 11yrs old when this baby comes :D


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations ladies! I was in your boat just one short year ago. My dd was due on Dec 1 but didn't make her appearance until Dec 10, 2013. Best of luck to all of you! :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Yay we've got a few names now x I'll add you all to the list when I can get on laptop x


----------



## Jennifaerie

Fab got you all on my first post now, Confuzion I quite like the second one. Anyone else?


----------



## confuzion

Jennifaerie said:


> Fab got you all on my first post now, Confuzion I quite like the second one. Anyone else?

Ok. I don't think it's the one though. It was more of a rough draft. I'll make something similar to the second one but hopefully better :D.


----------



## confuzion

https://i.imgur.com/JBjdYoH.gif

Do you like?


----------



## 2ndtry04

Oh, confuzion, I like that one <3 :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

K. If everyone agrees that's the keeper, here is the code for it to link back to this group:


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2146999-december-snowflakes-come-join.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/JBjdYoH.gif[/IMG][/url]


You can add this to the first post jennifaerie by adding [php*] at the front of the code and [*/php] at the end of it (removing the asterisks*). For other members to copy and paste and use it in their siggy if they like.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Fab thanks! I love it, will add it later on on laptop x


----------



## pathos

I am hoping to join you "officially", waiting for the doctor's confirmation.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi! :)

How is everybody going?


----------



## Jennifaerie

Good luck hope you can join us soon!

I'm good, just got my 2-3 on a digi after worrying for days which has made me feel better. I've got MS and I'm exhausted though which aren't so good!,


----------



## MiissMuffet

Ohh that is great Jennifaerie! :D I have only done 5 this time (haha that is good for me)- I had 2 3 packs of frers and did them very early- I was only cycle day 70 something so i really didn't believe it. But have had 4 blood tests since so feeling ok. :)
Sorry you are feeling ms hun :( I'm not feeling too bad, getting abit nauseous however I am terrified as i was very sick with both of my girls- my 2nd I ended up in hospital at 6 weeks because it was so severe. With 2 wee girls I cannot afford to do that this time so hopefully my body is alot kinder this time! :D 
Have you booked with your midwife or anything yet? :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

Hi everybody, and hi pathos, hope you'll join us "officialy" soon :happydance:

I was at my first US yesterday, I'm 5w1day today :cloud9: only gestational sac is visible right now, and it's 9.4mm in lenght ....have to do next US in 1,5/2weeks.....
My boobs are killing me, and food doesn't taste ok (except green olives :) )


Jennifaerie, sorry about ms, in my first pregnancy i vomited from week 12 till 14 , but not this early.....

And about tests, I did 4 of them, until I was happy with color :dohh:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi! :)

That is exciting about the scan :D You will be looking forward to the next one :) Mine is in about 2 weeks, only because I am not entirely sure of due date- although i do know it is early Dec, no possibility it's earlier than than that.

Ouch sore boobs!! Not fun :(


----------



## SweetV

Hi ladies, I have discovered this afternoon that I can cautiously join your group! EDD of 12/05 by LMP but 12/12 (my birthday!) by O. Blood test this morning confirmed I am very newly pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Welcome SweetV! Congratulations!

I've got a private U/S booked for 7 weeks so looking forward to that. I told my tutor at university today which went well (I'll just have to defer my final placement) and they're being very supportive and going to back me up for any schools I will be in etc. I'm on a paired placement next and I've told my fellow student so he's going to bear the brunt of any practical lessons etc. 

I'm mostly just nauseous all the time and been sick a little bit a couple of times, it's just from progesterone I think - had it the same with DD. We have mentioned to her a couple of times about whether one day she would like to have a baby in the house and she keeps telling random people "I gettin' a baby" doh!

My tests from today - I have roughly 30 ICs left so will just keep doing them for the sake of it haha

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/Jenniefaerie019/2014-04-02044537.jpg


----------



## MiissMuffet

Jennifaerie said:


> Welcome SweetV! Congratulations!
> 
> I've got a private U/S booked for 7 weeks so looking forward to that. I told my tutor at university today which went well (I'll just have to defer my final placement) and they're being very supportive and going to back me up for any schools I will be in etc. I'm on a paired placement next and I've told my fellow student so he's going to bear the brunt of any practical lessons etc.
> 
> I'm mostly just nauseous all the time and been sick a little bit a couple of times, it's just from progesterone I think - had it the same with DD. We have mentioned to her a couple of times about whether one day she would like to have a baby in the house and she keeps telling random people "I gettin' a baby" doh!
> 
> My tests from today - I have roughly 30 ICs left so will just keep doing them for the sake of it haha
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/Jenniefaerie019/2014-04-02044537.jpg

Lol I had so many ics left with my last pregnancy I did them all too. Even when I was 21 weeks I remember doing one. I'm not sure if you know about the hook effect though? I learnt it about 7/8 weeks my tests started getting lighter and I freaked out. Just because once your levels get so high they end up fainter or something- not entirely sure but I learnt it was ok lol!!! I'm so tempted to buy just one more so I have a nice bold one to keep. My last one I did was about 9dpo ish. (Not entirely sure on ov date just the day we did the dance and I got my positive 8 days after that which would've made me only 7dpo at most! Could've even been 6 I have no idea!!! 

I'm glad telling your tutor went well! I told my boss last week only because the work can be quite hard core and I wanted to cut my hours to only one night a weekend instead of 2- I can't end up as sick as I did last time so have to look after myself. We only have 4 weekends of work left anyway so should be able to see it through :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

SweetV said:


> Hi ladies, I have discovered this afternoon that I can cautiously join your group! EDD of 12/05 by LMP but 12/12 (my birthday!) by O. Blood test this morning confirmed I am very newly pregnant!!!!!

Congrats and welcome! :D


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi all :wave: we are caustiously expecting baby No 1 and due date is December 1st going by LMP, have my first appointment on Tuesday when I'm 6wks 1 day. (I say 'we' loosely as I still haven't told my DF as he is in the UK and I'm waiting until he's back to tell him - the pressure of popping the secret is killing me :rofl:)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Congratulations and welcome! Have you thought about how you'll tell DF yet? 

I've got midwife appointment booked for a week on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Gregsprincess said:


> Hi all :wave: we are caustiously expecting baby No 1 and due date is December 1st going by LMP, have my first appointment on Tuesday when I'm 6wks 1 day. (I say 'we' loosely as I still haven't told my DF as he is in the UK and I'm waiting until he's back to tell him - the pressure of popping the secret is killing me :rofl:)

Congrats :D


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jennifaerie said:


> Congratulations and welcome! Have you thought about how you'll tell DF yet?
> 
> I've got midwife appointment booked for a week on Tuesday :happydance:

Thank you, congratulations to you also!

Kind of but I just can't decide on anything but I want it to be a bit more special than the last time when I just waved pee soaked tests in his face :haha:


----------



## 2ndtry04

hello and welcome girls :hi:


----------



## Mummy2B1989

Im also due 6th Dec!! 

Hoping for a sticky bean this time! 

xxx


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hello :wave: 
I'm due 12/12/14 based on O. I had a 2012 December snowflake so this is #2 for me. Looking forward to getting to know you all. H&H 9 months everyone x


----------



## Jennifaerie

Welcome Honey.Bee congratulations! I've added you to the first post!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jennifaerie said:


> Welcome Honey.Bee congratulations! I've added you to the first post!
> 
> How's everyone doing?

:wave: Jennifaerie how are you doing?

I have had the worst mood swings today I have been on the verge of throwing a fork at the people I work with :growlmad:

Other than that I've actually been feeling in quite a good mood. Had some sharp twinges last couple of days which I'm hoping is just little bean getting a bit snugger in there!! I am so glad that its Friday today only 4 more sleeps until ob appointment and maybe getting to see little bean :happydance:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'll bet you can't wait. We're paying for a viability scan on 22nd April but that seems ages away as don't get anything checked really until 12 weeks. I'm mostly just tired which isn't too bad. Just means I'm not seeing much of dh atm haha. Does anyone know that you're pg at work?


----------



## BeautifulD

Can I tiptoe in and cautiously join you ladies? 

I'm 4+2 and due 10th December.

I have already had betas and levels more than doubled so I'm feeling hopeful this is a sticky and I'll be with you girls for the duration :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jennifaerie said:


> I'll bet you can't wait. We're paying for a viability scan on 22nd April but that seems ages away as don't get anything checked really until 12 weeks. I'm mostly just tired which isn't too bad. Just means I'm not seeing much of dh atm haha. Does anyone know that you're pg at work?

No haven't told anyone at work, here it has to be done formally with a letter etc and didn't really want to do it yet - especially as OH doesn't know yet :haha:

Hopefully the days will fly by for you to the 22nd. From what I know here they scan every 2-3 weeks but will find out for definite next week


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Can I tiptoe in and cautiously join you ladies?
> 
> I'm 4+2 and due 10th December.
> 
> I have already had betas and levels more than doubled so I'm feeling hopeful this is a sticky and I'll be with you girls for the duration :)

:wave: BeautifulD


----------



## calibelle

Aww! Snowflakes.

I don't know why but that makes me weep with joy.

I am due December 8 with my rainbow baby.

:yipee:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm due 10th December provided everything goes well :flow:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Welcome everyone and congratulations! H+H 9 months to you all (well 8 now) :flower:


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: everyone! Hope you are all having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hiya ladies, can I join? 

I got my BFP at 9dpo and today at 11dpo I had it confirmed with a digi :) 

Going by ovulation I'm Due 17th Dec - Christmas is going to be crazy! Especially as I will have a 2 year old causing chaos too! 

Congratulations to you all xxxx


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm due Dec 3, by my calcs, and this is my 2nd!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Added you both :wave: welcome!

Why don't we all give some info about ourselves?
My name's Jennie and I've been with dh for 9 1/2 years, married 4. We have a 2 year old daughter together and I'm a trainee teacher. I live in Lancashire.


----------



## No Doubt

Most of that's in my siggy, lol. But we've been married almost 4.5 years and I live in the US. Ds will be 1 in just under 2 months. And I'm going team hello for this bump!


----------



## pinkribbon

A bit about me.. I'm 23, have a 3 year old and a 1.5 year old. Live with my OH (he is not bio father to my two) and we are expecting our first together. 

I stayed team yellow last time and plan to do the same this time :) also had placenta previa in my last pregnancy and hoping I have a healthy pregnancy and a cooperative placenta! Do not want another section!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I'm 33, my OH is 32 we are expecting our 1st and hopefully our rainbow after a previous loss :cloud9: currently living in Cyprus but both originally from the UK. We will be staying team yellow :happydance:


----------



## SweetV

I'm 30 DH is 34 we have been together 9 years and married for 1 1/2. We have a 6 year old together and are hoping for our rainbow as well.


----------



## 2ndtry04

hi, hi, looks like I'm the oldest here :winkwink:
I'm 36, dh is 44, this is our first together but I have my DS living with us, he is 10 .... he was born trough C section (didn't turn upside down and got caught in cord), so I hope this one would be natural one....

I will be happy in team yellow, even though everybody around me hope for a girl :kiss:

Jennie, I also have an appointment tomorrow, but I already announced at my work so I can be at "maternity leave' ASAP due to my age and stressful job..... and also, my last preg. I had to lay for 4 months due to a heavy bleeding and I don't want to repeat that ......

Now I'm just over the moon tired! I slept trough yesterday.....


----------



## pinkribbon

Yay for having company on team yellow! My last pregnancy there was very few people who chose to not find out!


----------



## BeautifulD

:hi: my about me... 
My names Em (Emma) I'm 35, 36 in October. 
I have three other children. My two girls who are 14 and 11 from my previous marriage and my Rainbow ds who is 9 months from my current marriage.

I'm affraid I wont be sticking team yellow :(


----------



## Jennifaerie

No I'll be finding out as soon as possible - roll on 16 week gender scan ;-)


----------



## calibelle

No, I think I am the oldest at 41. My OH is 45 and we live in California. This is our second pregnancy, praying so hard for a sticky bean. We have been together 2 years next month.

I am having a scan at 7+1 on April 22.

It seems like forever until then:shrug:


----------



## jenkb123

Hello Everyone:

I am excited to join you. My name is Jen. I am 38, my husband is 42. 2ndtryo4 - I guess you aren't the oldest one anymore!! lol

This is #1 for both me and my husband. Hoping it's sticky. Been trying for almost 3 years with one bfp in Oct 2012 that sadly ended in a m/c. Have a good feeling about this one. Had a number of positive pregnancy tests (including a digi). The first day I tested was 12dpo. I had a good line pretty quickly. I had a blood test last Friday (HCG was 118 at approx 14dpo). 

First u/s on April 25. I will be 6w6. This was a medicated cycle (Femera/trigger shot/IUI) so they want to check to see if it is more than one. I will feel much better after that u/s as my 7 week scan is when I found out things weren't going to work out with my first pregnancy. 

We plan to be team yellow as well. I always thought that a surprise would be a nice way to end the pain of childbirth!! 

EDD - December 13, 2014.


----------



## jenkb123

Oops....Calibelle. We were posting at the same time. I guess I'm not quite the oldest either. Glad to see there are a few of us!!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies can I join in 
Expecting baby number 2 in December unsure of date but around the 11th 

Lx


----------



## BeautifulD

Calibelle I also have a scan on the 22nd... We can count down the hours together :)


----------



## 2ndtry04

:happydance: calibelle and jenk


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats to everyone!


----------



## calibelle

BeautifulD said:


> Calibelle I also have a scan on the 22nd... We can count down the hours together :)

Oh good! It's not just me. I am trying not to be anxious. I watched a few videos on Youtube of ultrasounds. Seeing such happiness helps.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Welcome to all the new ladies! I'll add you to first post in the morning on laptop. Calibelle and Em mine is 22nd too I can't wait!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I have my first appointment in two hours :coffee: i actually feel a bit :sick: not sure if its the hormones or nerves :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhh so there's a few of us then :) 

I can't wait but I can at the same time, scan days are always a terrifying experience for me. 

Hopefully we'll be moving between now and then so it gives me something else to concentrate on :) a distraction is always good!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Mines in just under an hour, think I got my dates wrong when I rang though, I should be there next week oops


----------



## Gregsprincess

Just back from my appointment and my dates have changed my EDD is now 5th December. Dr says this is because I didn't ovulate until CD20 :shrug:
Hope all goes well at your appointment Jennifaerie


----------



## 2ndtry04

I had an appointment today also, she gave me progesteron pills because of my previous bleedings and she wants me to stay in bed until week 13 :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Gregsprincess

2ndtry04 said:


> I had an appointment today also, she gave me progesteron pills because of my previous bleedings and she wants me to stay in bed until week 13 :sleep::sleep:

I was also given progesterone pills because of my previous MC but she didn't say I had to have bed rest.....oh i wish she had :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

That's gonna be tough, but at least it's not the rest of the pregnancy. My hubbs kept trying to put me on bed rest with our son...he kept saying throughout my pregnancy "when you go on bed rest...", lol. I finally told him to stop saying that. I'm a get up and go all the time mind of girl, so bed rest would be really hard for me.

Hopefully the progesterone works well for you ladies. Are they the shots or the inserts?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Mine are tablets have to take one in the morning and one at night :shrug: they are tiny so i'm assuming I swallow them and not put them places :blush: :haha:


----------



## tryin4baby

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining?
I'm due 4th dec with baby number 2. My little girl is 2 in May :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Tryin!


----------



## tryin4baby

Thanks Ebony...my names Danielle but everyone calls me Dan


----------



## BeautifulD

I also have to have progesterone, the suppositories though :sick:

Welcome Dan :)


----------



## jenkb123

Welcome to all the new ladies!! I look forward to taking this exciting journey with all of you!! 

I take progesterone too. Mine are capsules. I take two at night before bed. I had to get them compounded as I had an allergic reaction to something in the pre-made prometrium pills.


----------



## cazi77

Please could I join in here? I'm due 11th December with number 2. I had 4 miscarriages before I had my daughter who is 18 months old! Feeling nervous but keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Cazi! So sorry to hear of your losses, but sending some PMA your way for this little one!


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome Cazi :hugs: Good to ser you here lovely :kiss:


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: all the new ladies


----------



## Jennifaerie

:wave: Welcome to all the new ladies, sorry for the delay in updating but we've had a hectic few days! Greg's princess I've updated your EDD and my own has been changed to 7th December. 

How are we all doing? My appointment was uneventful tbh, just took down my details and said that I'll get a letter about my next appointment and scan.


----------



## pathos

:hi:
Finally, I m ready to join you "officially :haha:
Another 6 +2, eed 2 december here :baby:


----------



## 2ndtry04

hi everybody, and pathos, finally :flower: we even share same due date :happydance:

I have another u/s today, but I'm really nervous, don't know why....last time he could only see sac, and now I hope for even a tiny little shadow of a baby.....


----------



## pathos

Good luck 2ndtry04, I had my second usg in the morning, we could the see the flickering tiny heart.[-o&lt; hehe. I am so relieved now, first usg showed no ges sack. 

I hope you will come in joy and relief.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hope they can see more this time! Keep us updated x


----------



## 2ndtry04

thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome pathos!

Good luck 2nd!

Had my appt this morning. No u/s which I wasn't expecting. He too thought my uterus was bigger than 6 weeks, but said its because of my fibroid, so I feel better. This time they listened to me and allowed me to keep my due date that I projected based on my O pain. With my son they wouldn't change it even though I told them I O early, and sure enough my won came 1 day before what I projected, 8 before what they did. So I'm pleased. Even the u/s backed up my due date with my son and they wouldn't change it. Got my blood work request and the genetic testing which will be the first time I see my little bean!


----------



## cazi77

Hope the u/s goes well for you. My 1st ultrasound will be 2 weeks today- il be 7 weeks! I'm just waiting to hear my second beta hcg number it was 661 at 19dpo so hoping for around the 1500 mark!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I just got my bfp today! I would guess I'd be due 12-22-14. Second child. Hope ill go full term this time. I went 36 weeks last time.


----------



## Wtbam

Hi there,

Please can I join! I am 4w+1d and due December 18th (going by conception date). Very early days but got my CD Digital "positive 1-2 weeks" at 13 DPO :)


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Reid and wtbam! Welcome and congrats ladies!


----------



## jen_niferRose

Hi everyone! I am 6wk3d today! due Dec 1st! I had an early ultrasound due to some pinching on my right side, and saw the little bean with a fluttering heartbeat!


----------



## Canadianmom4

Hello, my name is Heather, I'm 41, SO is 44. Our due date is December 12, was 2 weeks early with my last, so I anticipate another early delivery.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## MomIsWaiting

Jennifaerie said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm due on the 6th December and this will be my 2nd snowflake baby. Any other December ladies around? I'll start a list :happydance:
> 
> laodicean EDD 25/11/2014
> lindseypao EDD 01/12/2014
> pathos EDD 02/12/2014
> 2ndtry04 EDD 02/12/2014
> No Doubt EDD 03/12/2014
> MiissMuffet EDD 3 or 04/12/2014
> tryin4baby 04/12/2014
> Gregs princess EDD 05/12/2014
> Jennifaerie EDD 07/12/2014
> calibelle EDD 08/12/2014
> BeautifulD EDD 10/12/2014
> pinkribbon EDD 10/12/2014
> cazi77 EDD 11/12/2014
> vitfawifetobe EDD 11/12/2014
> SweetV EDD 12/12/2014
> Honey.Bee EDD 12/12/2014
> jenkb123 EDD 13/12/2014
> Lucyjo81 EDD 17/12/2014
> Wtbam EDD 18/12/2014
> Reidfidleir EDD 22/12/2014
> 
> Feel free to add our siggy as designed by the lovely Confuzion :hugs:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2146999-december-snowflakes-come-join.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/JBjdYoH.gif[/IMG][/url]

Im in.................. :) December 4th


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: ladies welcome H & H 9 months!


----------



## eve31

Can I join? I got my BPF on mothers day and am due 12 December... This will be number 2 for me as I have a gorgeous little girl who turns two next month... I will be finding out if I am team pink or blue - I don't have the willpower to stay team yellow...


----------



## 2ndtry04

pathos said:


> Good luck 2ndtry04, I had my second usg in the morning, we could the see the flickering tiny heart.[-o&lt; hehe. I am so relieved now, first usg showed no ges sack.
> 
> I hope you will come in joy and relief.

I came back from my u/s, it measures 5,2mm and there is a heart beat :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Pathos, did they do abdominal or vaginal u/s? this was first time that I had vaginal, usually I try not to burst from a need to pee, but this time I didn't need to drink so much water..... :haha:
How "big" is your baby today?

@No Doubt, when will be your u/s?

@cazi77, :happydance:


@Reidfidleir :happydance: for your bfp and welcome


----------



## 2ndtry04

I'm such a slow writer :haha: 

well, hello to all other girls who joined us today :flower: Wtbam , eve31 , MomIsWaiting, Canadianmom4 and jen_niferRose


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats ladies!

2nd, I don't know...have to schedule it. But I'm getting in there right at 11 weeks, lol! Can't wait any longer!


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats 2nd :hugs: 

welcome ladies!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Welcom girls! I'll add you when I can get on laptop. I'm worrying myself atm I did another digi and still at 2-3 weeks . I wish they checked your levels here! 


Edit I did another after a three hour hold and got 3+ whoop whoop


----------



## Heather M

I'd like to join you all :)
Due Dec.13 with #3! 
I'm 31, DH is 35 and our 2 DDs are 2 and 3 (almost 4)


----------



## BeautifulD

Jenni the same happened to me on Weds!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jennifaerie said:


> Welcom girls! I'll add you when I can get on laptop. I'm worrying myself atm I did another digi and still at 2-3 weeks . I wish they checked your levels here!

I've read so many things about the cb digis giving incorrect weeks all the time, I think someone posted a link in first tri that she had taken the test in the morning expecting 3+ and got 1-2 so panicked dipped another test and got a completely different reading with same urine!! Try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Well I did the other from the pack and got 3+ after a 3 hour hold and it came up in about 20 seconds :shrug:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jennifaerie said:


> Well I did the other from the pack and got 3+ after a 3 hour hold and it came up in about 20 seconds :shrug:

:happydance:


----------



## Andi86

Can I join? I'm 5+4 I'm pretty sure im due Dec 8th. DH and I were trying for almost a year and a half with one miscarriage as well as being diagnosed with PCOS. Our second round of Femara worked for us. I havent had many symptoms yet...it kind of makes me worry that something is wrong because I don't feel pregnant. Anyone else have this?


----------



## HopefulMarla

I believe my due date is around 12/12/14


----------



## LadySlipper

Got my bfp today! :happydance: Put me down for December 14 please. Hopefully this one is a sticky bean. [-o&lt; My son will be 27 months old when this new little one arrives.

We are going to be surounded by family for a week. It will be so hard to keep this a secret until after our first ultrasound (@ approx 6-7 weeks). In fact we are debating on telling just our moms but have them keep the secret with us. I'm undecided still.

Anyway hi all! :hi: I have the giddy weepy glees right now :D


----------



## pathos

2ndtry04 said:


> pathos said:
> 
> 
> Good luck 2ndtry04, I had my second usg in the morning, we could the see the flickering tiny heart.[-o&lt; hehe. I am so relieved now, first usg showed no ges sack.
> 
> I hope you will come in joy and relief.
> 
> I came back from my u/s, it measures 5,2mm and there is a heart beat :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Pathos, did they do abdominal or vaginal u/s? this was first time that I had vaginal, usually I try not to burst from a need to pee, but this time I didn't need to drink so much water..... :haha:
> How "big" is your baby today?
> 
> @No Doubt, when will be your u/s?
> 
> @cazi77, :happydance:
> 
> 
> @Reidfidleir :happydance: for your bfp and welcomeClick to expand...

:flower: yay for the heart beat!!
hehe he did not tell us how "big" the baby was. i look at the picture they gave us and i still cannot see even though there is an arrow pointing "EMBRYO". I do not think it it measures anything close to 5mm :wacko:
hehe i never had an abdominal u/s so i cannot compare :haha:. when is your next scan? 


and hello to all other ladies joining.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Jennifaeire! My blood levels were 4067 and I took the 2-3 weeks on the digi clear blue test!!! So, I wouldn't trust those!!


----------



## anniecrock

I'm due 12/12...can I join ya'll!?!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Andi, what you're feeling is normal. Some women never "feel" pregnant. I didn't start getting symtoms, other than being tired, until around 6 weeks with my first. Same with this one.

AFM, ms is definitely trying to barge its way in. I remembered this, but I guess just didn't remember how much I hated it or how bad it made me feel...blah.

I also scheduled my genetic testing today so this will be the first time we see our miracle on 5/17! So excited about that!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey Ladies, welcome to all you newbies :D 

I haven't been on much as i've just come back from a very relaxing break away - Just what i needed :) 

I'm 4 weeks 2 days today, since i got my bfp at 9dpo i've had plenty of symptoms, especially this last week though! 

I'm currently looking at getting a private ultrasound at 7 weeks :) xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies any room for me? :)

EDD 26th if this one sticks!


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome Dan :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Its been a busy week for me, my lo has been really poorly and not sleeping much at all. I took him to the out of hours dr yesterday as he was struggling to breath and he has a chest infection :( we're also trying to get our stuff in order to move.... 14 years of stuff!! 

I have zero symptoms :( I'm exausted but that's to be expected... I think I recall getting to this point and starting to worry about symptoms last time... My scan is starting to feel like a million miles away now!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Dan!

D when is your scan? I think a lot of women get to this point and worry about Jo symptoms. But it's still early days. Appreciate it now cause when the symptoms hit...lol. I actually cried when the ms took hold the other morning at work, lol. But im no good with that as even when I do get sick, its never a thing of where I throw up, so really not used to that feeling.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Welcome Dan and Annie!
I wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms D, you never know you might be lucky and sail through!

I just have nausea, food aversions and dry heaving which is lovely.
I've been getting some sharp pains on my right side today but they're not stopping me doing anything plenty of symptoms and no other probs so assuming round ligament pain for the mo xx


----------



## cazi77

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats to those who have had great scans! I'm another one with no symptoms to again think it was like this withy dd! I'm sure they hit at 6 weeks!


----------



## dan-o

Ooh you symptomless ladies are lucky! I've got food aversions and a headache already, nausea to follow shortly if it's like any other pregnancy I've had lol!


----------



## BeautifulD

No doubt, its the 22nd... Might see if I can get in a little earlier as that parl wobbles are starting to kick in at least on a daily basis.

I'm not too worried about the no symptoms thing as I'm pretty sure I was the same with my rainbow. I have to take steriods for the first trimester and have heard they mask pregnancy symptoms.

Although I have wicked heartburn tonight, I had that from first tri with ds too... All... the way.... through :sick: :haha: 

Oh dan :( I am one of the very very fortunate ones when it comes to ms... I've never had it with any of my pregnancies apart from my second dd and I only had a couple of bouts of it... That was enough! I hate being/feeling sick to the point of panic :haha:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Hello new snowflake Mummies!
Hello again D - lovely to see you here. I remember your BFP last time around!
Minimal symptoms here and I'm enjoying it whilst it lasts. With dd I had horrendous MS right up until I gave birth :(
We've just come back from a week away so please forgive my delayed 'bit about me'. I'm 36 and this is #2 for me - my dd was a 2012 December snowflake and my EDD is due a day before her birthday. Oops. I work as a Children's dentist - PT now which is lovely. I'm definitely feeling more relaxed this time around. Anyone doing month by month bump photos? I'm gonna try and remember because I didn't take enough photos when I was pregnant last time round. First GP appt tomorrow but scan won't be until end of May. Sooooo long to wait! Can't wait to get the Doppler out ;)


----------



## No Doubt

I'm gonna do weekly bump pics most likely. The girls that stalk my journal wanted weeklies last time so I assume they'll want weeklies this go round, lol. Plus I don't know when exactly "the poo" happened last time and I think it will be cool to see the week by week and see that. I just know it was sometime around Christmas when I went from looking "is she fat or pregnant" to "definitely pregnant" lol. I can't wait to bust out the Doppler either!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies :D sorry I have not been on in a few days I got hit with the morning sickness I did not avoid it this time like I was hoping. I was in hospital yesterday with hyperemisis on a drip and will probably be back ugh. On a brighter note I have my scan on Wednesday morning to confirm due date. 
Welcome to everyone I have not talked to yet and congratulations :) x


----------



## BeautifulD

Miss - you poor thing, Hyperemesis already!

afm I'm feeling it today :haha: I have that horrid sick to the stomach hungover feeling. I'll take it though :D so yeah... I spoke too soon :p


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> afm I'm feeling it today :haha: I have that horrid sick to the stomach hungover feeling. I'll take it though :D so yeah... I spoke too soon :p

Nausea has hit me today too :sick: i'm hoping its from lack of sleep last night not the norm now. I have a phobia of being sick too :cry: I'm trying the acupressure points and mint chewing gum helps until the flavour goes!


----------



## MiissMuffet

BeautifulD said:


> Miss - you poor thing, Hyperemesis already!
> 
> afm I'm feeling it today :haha: I have that horrid sick to the stomach hungover feeling. I'll take it though :D so yeah... I spoke too soon :p

Yah each time it's happened just as I'm turning 7 weeks. So much fun (not)

Yuk hangover feelings. I hope it doesnt get too bad for you. Lets hope this 1st trimester flies!


----------



## No Doubt

I've heard sour things help too. I didn't try it with my first, but will probably try it this go round. Other than the couple times I've had nausea I've been ok. I feel a touch queasy now, its 5am here, so I'm hoping if I can get ready fast enough and half my banana and OJ I can knock it out before it turns into anything.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Ginger really helps my MS - I take a ginger root tablet and drink ginger tea too. I also wear the acupressure bands when I can. Big hugs to those suffering. Had my first GP appt today. Complete waste of time! She couldn't calculate my EDD (couldn't find the stupid wheel!) and then wasn't sure how to refer me to the midwife. Lucky I'm pretty chilled this time round ;)
Started researching double buggies today - any recomnendations for a 2yo plus newborn? (Getting ahead of myself, I know).


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm not sure either Honey... I haven't really looked to be honest but I know I looove the Buggaboo Donkey. That's waaaay out of my price range though. Archie will only be 18mnths so I really do need a double, if he was a bit older I may have just kept the quinny and got him a buggy board or something.... Decisions decisions!


----------



## No Doubt

I've looked at the double stroller and already have one picked out. Ita a chicco, and we're going with thus because we got a chicco travel system with #1 and loved it, and the carseat is compatible with this stroller so we don't have to buy a new one. Looked in store and I love this one too from what I can tell. $300 in babies r us and amazon.


----------



## Tess.ie

Hi girls, will you add me please? I'm due 9th or 10th dec :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Tess!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Welcome Tess :)

I have a double pram but to be honest I only used it a couple of times. Was so much easier to use a single pram and wear baby, so I will do that again this time. I can't bear to sell the double though.. If I did no doubt there will come a time where it will come in handy. :)


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies! 

Im due Dec 18th with my 2nd :) My first was born in June 2102 at 38 weeks via c-section. No symptoms other than sore boobs yet but my MS didn't hit til 6 weeks last time then it was horrible (vomitting 10+ times a day) up until 20 weeks then eased off to just annoying nausea for the remainder.. really hoping to avoid that this time!! :)

DH and I have been together for 13 years, married for 8 (well in May). I am a Critical Care RN and DH is a high school teacher. 

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:hi: Bug and Tess congrats and welcome!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I've looked online at prams etc but don't want to think about buyng one just yet....although I saw a really good travel system with Winnie the Pooh on for £230 but as thats in the UK and we are in Cyprus its off the list :cry: I can imagine buying anything like that here will be double the price!


----------



## BeautifulD

Congratulations bug and tess and welcome :) :hugs:

Oh gregs :( that sucks. I wonder if you could find someone that would ship to you? Do you have family over here? just a thought :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Congratulations bug and tess and welcome :) :hugs:
> 
> Oh gregs :( that sucks. I wonder if you could find someone that would ship to you? Do you have family over here? just a thought :)

All of our family are in the UK, at the minute we are having the chat about what we will do about staying here or returning to the UK. I have so many things going through my head and then we still keep saying IF we have a baby :dohh:


----------



## BeautifulD

Its so hard when you've had previous losses to get excited and plan ahead isn't it? such a shame that the first trimester nieve giddiness is ripped from us too.

Pma is the key though as hard as that is and to take each day as it comes.... That's how I try to get through anyway :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

It definitely takes away the innocent excitement of getting a BFP :cry: I feel more positive this time and hopefully that keeps things ticking over :hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

It definitely makes a difference IMO, I've only been pregnant once before and that was dd so I can't begin to understand what you've been through. My SIL had 4 losses between her two girls because of her bicornuate uterus, and my other SIL was never able to conceive. I think I'm more tentative because of that too though. FX all of our little beans are sticky.
Are you thinking you might come back to the UK then? I'm currently working on selling the prams dd has used (she doesn't need one now) as none of them fit in my car. I couldn't drive when she was a baby. 
We think we might get the icandy raspberry all being well x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jennifaerie said:


> It definitely makes a difference IMO, I've only been pregnant once before and that was dd so I can't begin to understand what you've been through. My SIL had 4 losses between her two girls because of her bicornuate uterus, and my other SIL was never able to conceive. I think I'm more tentative because of that too though. FX all of our little beans are sticky.
> Are you thinking you might come back to the UK then? I'm currently working on selling the prams dd has used (she doesn't need one now) as none of them fit in my car. I couldn't drive when she was a baby.
> We think we might get the icandy raspberry all being well x

I've been wanting to come back to the UK for about 4 years (been here 5 :haha:) I think now though we will think about it seriously. As lovely as the weather is here when you have to work its not the greatest place. I was always under the impression in countries like this they were more chilled than UK but I think its the opposite, I work 8am to 6pm ok i get 2 hour lunch but most days I work some of that and rarely leave the office before 6.30pm :sleep: with an hours drive each way its a really long day. It gets annoying when people we know who work part time or are self employed want to go out and I get called grumpy because I don't want to go as I'm knackered (at least now I have a really good excuse :haha:)


----------



## No Doubt

I definitely think it makes a difference. I've never had a m/c, but it took us two years to conceive ds. When we finally did I was scared out of mind something would happen because for so long I thought something was wrong and I wouldn't be able to carry. Taking it one day at a time is really the way to go.

GP is just you guys there then? It's just us here in PA, so we have to travel a minimum of 5 hours to be near any family. The pram sounds cute! Just make sure it's comfy and safe as well. That's what I'm always afraid of with stuff that may have some sort of character on it, cause it's not what they traditionally specialize in, but that's just me being weird most likely, lol.

I've been so uncomfortable from the bloat/constipation I finally broke out the belly band so I could have my pants unbuttoned and then not fall down, lol. So much better. At least this time I was able to hold off an extra week than with ds. Gotta love those hormones!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Yes its just us here, we get plenty of visits especially from my parents.

I think when we buy a pram we'll be going to the shop to test loads first and consider the price range I just love Winnie the Pooh and couldn't resist saving the link for that one :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

That's what we did. We looked in store first at all of them and got all the specs and what not. Then we purchased it of amazon. We actually got the upgraded model for $50 less than the model in the store. Putting it together though was a sight for us, lol. They said "just a few clicks here and there, and that's basically it." Lies, lol. It took quite a while to put it together. The jogging stroller was much easier though.


----------



## Bug222

i don't think we are going to bother with a double. DS walks pretty much everywhere now anyway and hates having to sit there lol. Although having him contained might be nice when I have two to worry about!!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure ds will be walking by the time this little egg hatches as well, but that's exactly what I thought about....containment, lol.

I'm getting a lot of achiness today. My hip are aching bad and I'm have some achy type pressure in my bits. I'm pretty sure this happened around the same time with ds. The non stop water works also started up last night, so I've been back and forth to that bathroom since. I drink a lot of water anyway and now I am trying to drink more so with the pregnancy so I expect this. I'm pretty sure the achiness is from things spreading. With my son he settled into my right side nicely at around 17 weeks and stayed there through the rest of pregnancy which kind of through that side out of wack for me. It got back to normal a couple after I had him. Now I'm feeling the aching over on my right side. I feel like its too early for all this, but I guess like they say each pregnancy is different and you never know how things will go.


----------



## Ziggie

Can I play? :D After 10 months we got our first BFP today. Estimated due date is 21st December! My cycles are usually about 31 days so if you use that maths I'm really due around 24th December!!!!!! :dohh:

I've always said I never wanted a Christmas baby!!!! Already decided it's going to have a summer celebration :D It's slowly sinking in. I'm not going to feel really confident till it's a few more weeks along I don't think.

Symptoms have been major cold like symptoms, now just snuffly nose. And a really weird rash!! All over my arms and face :nope:

My main concern at the moment is how to avoid alcohol when I visit my family without people working it out :wacko:


----------



## Honey.Bee

Welcome Ziggie! My dd is a December snowflake and do you know it was actually quite magical. Whilst I was in labour I could see the snow falling softly outside and now every time it snows I get quite emotional. As we left hospital the Salvation Army were playing carols and I was a teary hormonal wreck! We brought her home and DH had put the tree up so she lay gazing at the lights. Such happy memories :) Plus, by the time you are feeling human it is starting to reach spring and then you have a lovely summer ahead together. 

As for the drinking - guess it depends how often you will see them. If it's just a one off you could say you are on antibiotics where alcohol is contraindicated, if you see them more regularly - a health kick like dry January but dry April?


----------



## Ziggie

Honey.Bee said:


> Welcome Ziggie! My dd is a December snowflake and do you know it was actually quite magical. Whilst I was in labour I could see the snow falling softly outside and now every time it snows I get quite emotional. As we left hospital the Salvation Army were playing carols and I was a teary hormonal wreck! We brought her home and DH had put the tree up so she lay gazing at the lights. Such happy memories :) Plus, by the time you are feeling human it is starting to reach spring and then you have a lovely summer ahead together.
> 
> As for the drinking - guess it depends how often you will see them. If it's just a one off you could say you are on antibiotics where alcohol is contraindicated, if you see them more regularly - a health kick like dry January but dry April?


Ooh you have painted a really nice scene there...... And I DO love Christmas.... :xmas12:

It's a one off, as they live a few hours away. I'm thinking antibiotics too. Now what could be wrong with me?!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats zig!

You did paint a nice picture the honey, and it made me a little emotional just thinking about it and when my little egg hatches!

Zig you could also do the faux sip. I had a friend that kind of just carried a glass and would put if to her lips every so often so people thought she was drinking. And every so often her hubbs say "honey let me sip your wine" so it would go down. That's one way, then you don't have to come up with an illness.


----------



## moose31

Hi ! Edd dec 4th ! Pregnant with first after ttc for three years !!


----------



## HopefulMarla

moose31 said:


> Hi ! Edd dec 4th ! Pregnant with first after ttc for three years !!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ziggie

So is waking up and being wide awake in the night a thing? Because I'm on night 3 of it so far :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi may i join you? I got my bfp yesterday and my baby will be due on the 26th December :) cx


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave; to all the new ladies and congrats!

Oh Honey that sounds lovely with the snow falling, snow is one of my favourite things about Christmas time and why I don't like being in Cyprus!

Ziggie - i believe that insomnia is a common symptom :dohh:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Went for my follow up scan yesterday saw our little bean and heard the heartbeat. The doctor told us things look very good so our next appointment will be at 10 weeks 3 days :happydance: OH is now stressing about whether we should tell our parents or not. I'm trying to keep the PMA but he's worried in case anything does go wrong (i guess miscarriage affects men a lot more than we think too :cry:)


----------



## cazi77

Hi to all the new ladies. I'm on my phone at the moment as we have no internet so finding it hard to reply properly!

I'm still symptom free - not that I want m/s but I think it would help re-assure me! We are telling my parents this weekend.


----------



## BeautifulD

Moose - congratulations! how wonderful <3

Ziggy - Yup I get that too, I'm ok so long as nothing wakes me up but if I get woken that's it I'm wide awake. I used to just get up but having the kids off school and a 9 month old its not a great idea so I force myself to go back to sleep... it can take HOURS though!

Gregs - amazing news hun :hugs: it really does effect them the same as it does us! When I told dh this time he kinda had a little meltdown... Even though we were ttc so he knew it was going to happen. I think those feelings took him by surprise a little :( 

With regards to telling people, I've never really kept it a complete secret as I couldn't think of anything worse than going through that without the support of those closest to me. I also need a voice of reason when I'm having wobbles and my bf is the best for that :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

Men are sensitive creatures really despite all their protests that they aren't :haha: I'm sure we'll decide on something soon I think realistically he would want his mum's support if something did go wrong.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Re telling people, most of our friends we see in person know as they either guessed or we've known early on with their children. They're only the people who we would tell anyone like family and our closest friends. DH's parents are having DD while we have our scan next week and I'm at a spa this weekend with MIL and both SILs so couldn't realistically hide it.


----------



## pathos

Hello and congrats to new comers...
Oh hoey.bee I loved your description <3

I still have no symptoms, and it sometimes worries me.

Any ex smokers?:blush: I quit the day I got my bfp:blush: I am doing fine so far but a buddy or two would be great.


----------



## Honey.Bee

Welcome sailorsgirl!

Fabulous news Moose - over the moon for you :)

Ziggie - yep that's a sign for sure. I woke up for 2 nighttime wees last night! I am going to get my dream genii pillow out soon. It really helped last time around. How about a dental or chest infection?

Gregs - lovely news about your scan. Can't wait for mine. Nothing better than seeing that little one bouncing all over the place ;)

AFM - MS well and truly kicked in now plus 1st tri tiredness. I'm going to hold off telling anyone for as long as possible. I have told my bro but that's all. We'll see - I may change my mind in a few weeks. Oh UK ladies - pregnacare plus currently 50% off in superdrug x


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats moose and sailors!

Zig, yes insomnia is a symptom. I had bad in third tri with my son. Hoping that's different this gk round.

GP, I didn't realize how much it affected men either until me and the hubbs talked after ds was born. Considering it took us two years with him and he was always trying to be strong for me. Later it all came our how he felt. So yeah it does affect them too.

AFM...I'm scared to say it but the ms has been pretty kind to me. Just the few days, but other than that I'm ok. I have been having achy hips and I'm pretty sure my fibroid is pushing against maybe my pelvic bone as things grow and spread. I had this with ds, but not until much later. The doc said they grow with the pregnancy as they feed off the hormones as well, so maybe its just growing faster this time? I don't know, but yesterday whenever I would step it hurt. I got some rest and pretty much stayed off of it when I got home and that seems to have helped a bit so I'll just try to do minimal walking at work today. Hopefully my body will adjust to it soon.


----------



## Ziggie

We won't be telling anyone. I just feel its so early I don't want to get too excited, just in case.... Ever the optimist :D

Still have this rash across my face! You can't really see it (I can) but I can certainly feel it!! Its tight and itchy and feels dry. Hopefully got docs appt tomorrow to get the ball rolling so will ask him.

I think men are just as soft! Mines gone from not fussed about kids, to wanting them, to really wanting them to already picking out a buggy and car seat!!!! Only got bfp yesterday :D


----------



## No Doubt

Better him on the ball Ziggie. With ds I did everything and then one day my hubbs sat back and said I'm really glad we don't have to worry about this or that. Our godson was born a few months before ds and when she was 38 weeks they were still needing bedding, furniture, travel system, etc. So hubbs was glad we didn't have to worry about anything in 3rs tri. I just looked at him and said "I already worried about that stuff doe the past 6 months...that why WE don't have to worry about it now." Lol, my hubbs is so gone sometimes.

I literally had the furniture by the end of first tri and the rest of the room stuff shortly after. Next came the travel system. Next some clothes seeing how they were cheap cause they were out of season. I did it in a way where I wasn't having to shell out $5 grand at once for everything. The shower helped, and then in month 7 we did one big final shop for the rest of everything that we hadn't bought or received as a gift. I said I just wanted to be big and fat and lazy that last month, lol. And that's exactly what I did.


----------



## Ziggie

Wow that's organised :D


----------



## BeautifulD

I had pretty much everything sorted by third tri with Ds too... My hubby is the same ND... EVERYTHING is left to me, our wedding I organised in 8 weeks he didn't lift a finger or have an opinion about anything... Christmas is the same :haha: I just suck it up tbh. 

Afm... I'm having a wobble :( I'm really crampy and its taken me by surprise as it doesn't feel like the usual first tri cramping, it feels much much worse! I'll see how I go tonight and if it's still there in the morning I'll phone epu. I'm sure it will pass... I hope so!


----------



## cazi77

BD I have had a huge wobble today I woke with nigggley left sided pain so rung epau and I'm going for a scan in the morning. I've had an ectopic so need to rule that out! I hope the pain passes and it's just everything stretching!


----------



## No Doubt

Ziggie said:


> Wow that's organised :D

I have OCD, so nothing slips from my grasp for too long, lol. We started painting the nursery before I was even pregnant cause we'd recently purchased our home and whoever was there painted it hideously. We knew we wanted kids so figured, let's go ahead and paint how we want it. We hadn't finished when I fell preggo...laziness. So hubbs had to finish that. When I asked him when he'd be done he said "hopefully by the time the baby is here", and was dead serious, lol. I just said "yeah...you'll have that done in a few weeks." And then I went and bought the furniture, lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

Fingers crossed that's all it is... Or a bad dose of wind :haha: 

That's good that they got you in tomorrow, I'm not sure they will have space for me tomorrow what with it being a bank holiday. I need to try and get a Dr's appointment tomorrow too, I just realised I only have a few days left on my steriods so I need a script tomorrow! I just hope I can get one, if not I'm not sure what will happen :wacko:


----------



## No Doubt

BeautifulD said:


> I had pretty much everything sorted by third tri with Ds too... My hubby is the same ND... EVERYTHING is left to me, our wedding I organised in 8 weeks he didn't lift a finger or have an opinion about anything... Christmas is the same :haha: I just suck it up tbh.
> 
> Afm... I'm having a wobble :( I'm really crampy and its taken me by surprise as it doesn't feel like the usual first tri cramping, it feels much much worse! I'll see how I go tonight and if it's still there in the morning I'll phone epu. I'm sure it will pass... I hope so!




cazi77 said:


> BD I have had a huge wobble today I woke with nigggley left sided pain so rung epau and I'm going for a scan in the morning. I've had an ectopic so need to rule that out! I hope the pain passes and it's just everything stretching!

I hope you ladies both feel better soon. It's no fun having pains and what not, especially now when you've yet to see your beans and really don't know what's going on.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hope everything is ok with you guys Cazi and BD - I'm sure it all will be but completely see why you want to be checked :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Thanks everyone.

I hope they can fit you in BD it's long weekend for you to be worrying x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Is it bank holiday in UK as well tomorrow then? we only get good Friday and Easter Monday here


----------



## Bug222

Great news on your scan Gregs!!! 

Good luck to you both cazi and BeautifulD! I hope you both get your scans tomorrow and everything looks great! 

I had my first Drs appt yest-- wanted me to do betas due to my history but by the time I finally got out of the office (he was running over an hour behind) all the labs were closed. I went this am and am nervously awaiting the results.. I am supposed to go back in 48 hours but there are no labs open on Friday so it will have to be Sat so hoping for a big jump then!


----------



## Ziggie

Gregsprincess said:


> Is it bank holiday in UK as well tomorrow then? we only get good Friday and Easter Monday here

No, just Friday and Monday, but docs will be booked up because of the closed days :flower:


----------



## cazi77

Good luck bug222 when will you get your results?


----------



## Bug222

i can view them online so I am just waiting for them to be updated from the first blood draw... obsessively refreshing the page! I know they are being run right now as my CBC has already been reported


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck Bugg :hugs: I hope your numbers come back good.

How cool that you can look them up on line!! I wish we had that here!


----------



## Bug222

so HCG today 1664- lets hope they are double that on Sat! :)

yeah its a great service they started. Can't get results from any of the hospital labs but all of the community labs results get reported through this program that you can create an account with and access your own results.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Good luck Bug with your next result. Does seem like a great way to see results bet it saves time for everyone!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ziggie said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Is it bank holiday in UK as well tomorrow then? we only get good Friday and Easter Monday here
> 
> No, just Friday and Monday, but docs will be booked up because of the closed days :flower:Click to expand...

Oh I forgot that it's a nitemare for appointments with the docs in UK :dohh:


----------



## Ziggie

Well I slept better last night :) and I finally feel like my cold is going. So that's good. And I'm resisting the urge to poas again this morning....... Even though I'm hopefully at docs today! This stuff does send you crazy!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh ziggy I fight that urge every day :haha: I last tested Saturday.... A test just jumped into my basket in superdrug, I couldn't believe it! :rofl:


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm feeling better this morning... if I'm honest I think it may have just been a mixture trapped wind and aches as after walking around town all afternoon we had to walk the 2 miles home because the bus was full and the driver wouldn't let us get on!


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Oh ziggy I fight that urge every day :haha: I last tested Saturday.... A test just jumped into my basket in superdrug, I couldn't believe it! :rofl:

I probably would be the same if i was in the UK but at 17 for not even a branded test I resit the urge now I've used all mine :wacko: (I took 8 IC's, 4 FRERs and a CB digi that I had stored and I did buy crap tests two for 17 just cos :haha:) 



BeautifulD said:


> I'm feeling better this morning... if I'm honest I think it may have just been a mixture trapped wind and aches as after walking around town all afternoon we had to walk the 2 miles home because the bus was full and the driver wouldn't let us get on!

Glad you are feeling better. I noticed my stomach cramps a lot more when I feel a bit windy and they aren't nice cramps either :blush:


----------



## Ziggie

I failed.... Lol!!!! Oh and I'm still pregnant apparently :D I swear that was our last one. Unless I accidentally buy another :/ lol!! 

I'm glad everyone is feeling better. I don't think I have any symptoms at all other than no period. Even my boobs hurt less than they usually do before my period!! 

Does your immune system dip after implantation?


----------



## cazi77

Fab numbers bug!

Glad you are feeling better BD

Ziggie glad you are still pregnant ha ha! I was driving myself nuts testing at stopped nearly a week ago. 

AFM at the hospital now waiting for my scan fingers crossed!! I have very few symptoms which is worrying me as I had bad ms by this point with my DD!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Keep us updated Cazi xx My dd was up with a temp in the night last night so I've been awake since 2am, come 5am she was playing and asking for breakfast so she's gone to nursery. Fingers crossed she stays well as we're going away this weekend x


----------



## Gregsprincess

cazi77 said:


> Fab numbers bug!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better BD
> 
> Ziggie glad you are still pregnant ha ha! I was driving myself nuts testing at stopped nearly a week ago.
> 
> AFM at the hospital now waiting for my scan fingers crossed!! I have very few symptoms which is worrying me as I had bad ms by this point with my DD!

Good luck :hugs: hope everything looks great....as hard as it is not to worry when we all feel 'ok' it's not really a good indicator :dohh:


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks ladies! 

WOW 17 for two tests!? that sure would put a curb on my testing habits!! 

Everything crossed for you Cazi, I'm sure it will be just dandy :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> WOW 17 for two tests!? that sure would put a curb on my testing habits!!
> 
> Everything crossed for you Cazi, I'm sure it will be just dandy :hugs:

The look like the ones you can get in the pound shop too :shock: When I wanted OPKs I found the digi ones in the pharmacy (they don't sell things like that in supermarkets here) for 7 day supply they wanted almost 60 - ordered mine online spent about £10 including p&p and had plenty more sticks!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Geez that's insane!!


----------



## cazi77

Well had my scan all fine and baby has a H/B! BUT there is a 1cm X 1.5cm area next to the sac that could represent a bleed! I'm so scared! Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Gregsprincess

cazi77 said:


> Well had my scan all fine and baby has a H/B! BUT there is a 1cm X 1.5cm area next to the sac that could represent a bleed! I'm so scared! Anyone have any experience with this?

Glad you saw heartbeat :happydance: think there are a few posts in first tri about the blood pockets :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah a lot of ladies have had that, I can't remember what its called but its caused by implantation... sub something haematoma. Its quite common and can cause some harmless bleeding or it just reabsorbs :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Cazi and D, glad you ladies feel better and everything is ok with you both. I don't think I would worry Cazi. I've never seen anything personally cause I've never had an u/s that early, but I've stalked ladies where that's occurred and it was all fine.

D it was most likely wind. I'm the same and cramp really bad with it now that I'm reggo.

Jenn, hope dd feels better. Where are you guys going?

Bug nice numbers! Hoping they double for you Saturday!

AFM, I'm doing pretty well. No symptoms really other than the achy vag. Last night I even had a bit more energy. I'm sure that won't be the case tonight as I've been up since 3:30.


----------



## cazi77

Have attached a scan pic. Not much to see but baby is in top of yolk. Saw the nurse after my scan and she wasn't concerned about the area of possible bleeding she said she wouldn't usually re-scan but coz she could see I was anxious I'm being scanned again next Thursday to see if it is shrinking. I'm going to panic tho if u start bleeding even though I know to expect it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ziggie

Well I've been to docs. Come away with a concoction of pills and creams!!! Even antibiotics so I have a legit reason not to drink yay!! Wonder how long I can squeeze that excuse out :D he basically thinks the rash is an allergy, could be because my immune system has dipped due to pregnancy.

Self refer to midwives in a couple of weeks, not to leave it too long as they like to see you early :D and my first face to face congratulations!!! I'm waiting for a gyno appt as I do have an ovarian cyst but pretty sure it will be covered by midwifes. Was referred a while ago. He didn't think it would be an issue though. 

Went to shops after... Feel like a blundering idiot. Think I'm just tired from disturbed sleep. Bit scatterbrained though!!


----------



## Ziggie

Oops double post.

Well.... I've just realised my calendar is a day out :o so in fact my due date based on a 31 day cycle is actually...... CHRISTMAS DAY! Lol :D


----------



## No Doubt

Lovely scan!

Glad you got all checked by the docs and now have a legit reason to not drink. And a Christmas bundle!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Lovely pic Cazi :cloud9: 

What a Christmas present that will be Ziggie :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Cute scan pic Cazi! Congrats!
I had a SCH with my second, bled loads 12-14 weeks, I thought I'd lost him for sure, but by 20 weeks things had sorted themselves out. I was super careful not to lift anything and rested as much as possible.

Ziggie, great date! I wonder who will actually give birth on Xmas day out of us all!? Exciting!


----------



## dan-o

No doubt, your avatar pic is adorable!!


----------



## BeautifulD

It definitely won't be me, I'll probably have to have another c section as it's not even been a year between pregnancies :( I'm ok with that though x


----------



## dan-o

Ohh did you have a section last time?


----------



## No Doubt

If hasn't been a year for me either, but I was given the choice so maybe you'll be ok too.


----------



## Ziggie

Lovely pic!! Hope you get good news next week :D

We decided we are going to book a private scan to give us a date to look forward to, because we are just terrible at waiting! Plus I'm going going to drive myself mad... So now I have a date to work towards to keep me positive! Next week going to ring midwife, see what they have to say.. Then week after going to book a scan. 

Plan!


----------



## dan-o

Yay for private scan ziggie! I'd go nuts without them lol!


----------



## pinkribbon

Haven't posted in a little while. Hope everyone is keeping okay! :coffee:


----------



## Sheffie

Hey all, just joining. Got an unexpected BFP two days ago! I've had 3 losses - last one in Feb (D&C). Weren't suppose to get pregnant yet... but I guess things happen! Anyway, hopefully things work out this time :) Should be due around Dec. 22nd - poor baby having to share Christmas and birthday, lol


----------



## troxxy

I'm unexpectedly due Dec 18th with my rainbow :)


----------



## Ziggie

Congratulations :D

And hello 4am, we seem to be getting far too familiar recently!


----------



## Bug222

Cazi- great scan pic! I had two subchorionic hematomas during my last pregnancy. It can be scary, especially since the blood is either reabsorbed or it drains out vaginally. 

yay for a private scan ziggy!!! 

welcome to the new ladies!! :) 

I was referred to the local mat clinic and booked my first appt today- it isn't until May 1st :( But the good news is they do an ultrasound at 10ish weeks for dating purposes on everyone!!! :) :) :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I did Dan, Archie was breech and I refused to have him turned, on a number of occasions I could feel him trying but he'd seem to get half way and go back again :sick: so I figured he couldn't turn and with him being my rainbow I couldn't bare the thought of there being massive complications and ending up with a emcs anyway. 

I'm torn if I'm honest... I guess I'll make the decision if I get the choice :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats ladies and welcome :) :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats and welcome ladies!

Hopefully this time will be better D. I'm struggling to between a section and vaginal. My mom thinks I want to avoid pain. I told her yesterday that there are other things and reasons I would opt for the section that could possibly threaten my or my child's life. She told to talk to the doc and I just said of course I already did that. It's still my choice, but after having an emcs, it is really scary the next time. I just want us both safe and healthy.


----------



## sailorsgirl

No doubt, i totally understand where you are coming from. I had a planned c section with my first then hoped for a vbac with my second, but when I developed OC and i needed to be induced before my due date I was informed of the chances of having an emergency section would be higher. The thought of that terrified me so I opted for a second planned c section.

You do what is right for you and your baby. 

Xxx


----------



## pushmug7

Hello ladies CONGRATULATIONS and H&H 9 months :D

can i join???
EDD December 15th 2014


----------



## Gregsprincess

Welcome to the new ladies :wave: H & H 9 months to you :cloud9:

AFM 7 weeks today and a blueberry :happydance: everyday is a huge milestone in my eyes and even the exhaustion and nausea :haha: 

Hope everyone has had a good Good Friday (if it's Easter weekend where you are) and all have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## BeautifulD

ND I think a lot of ladies that have had a emcs and elcs will say the elective was much better. 

I found mine strange (what with feeling like someone was washing up in my belly) but very relaxed, the staff were lovely and talked me through everything. I'm guessing it wouldn't be like that in an emergency section. 

I agree with Saliors, do what's right for you and your baby :hugs:

I've had both and frankly there's a lot more pain with a c section than there is with a vaginal! so it's definitely not about avoiding pain :thumbup:

afm I'm getting my butt kicked! I have constant dizziness and nausea today :wacko: never had this with any of my pregnancies! I feel rotten but I'm thankful for it!! Xx


----------



## 2nd time

Hi guys I think my due date is 22 dec but havent had anything confirmed yet I have a 4 year olddd a 3 year old dd a 2 year old ds and a 21 week old dd so this is a bit of a shock for me right now. I havent even told dh yet as I think he will have a breakdown. We did 2 under 2 3 under 3 4 under 4 andbnow hedding for 5 under 5. How do I tell him


----------



## 2nd time

I was thinking of putting my test inside his easter egg lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Wow five under five, you're one brave lady :haha: :) 

In his easter egg is a great idea!


----------



## 2nd time

BeautifulD said:


> Wow five under five, you're one brave lady :haha: :)
> 
> In his easter egg is a great idea!

I thought it would be good and if he goes into shock at least he can eat some chocolate. Brave no crazy quite possibly


----------



## BeautifulD

:rofl: Yeah the chocolate will definitely help with the shock


----------



## Abii

Can I join you ladies?:)
I am due December 6th and this will be our 2nd child but first winter baby, we are so excited. I had an ob appt yesterday and got an ultrasound done babybean is measuring right around 7w so right on track:happydance:
How are you ladies feeling? I am having some crazy nausea and food aversions, sometimes even the thought of certain foods make me run to the loo:sick: my appetite also decreased and I dont really crave sweets but I really like sour and salty things.
Congrats to all you mommy to be's:flower:


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: Abii congrats and welcome :flower: I've got waves of nausea which is worse if I leave it too long to eat. I don't really want sweets or cakes which are my favourite but am loving salty things, cheese and toast :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Abii snd gregs I bet you having boys salty and sour lol


----------



## RaeChay

Hi Ladies, can I join?

Just found out 3 days ago :) Hcg at 11dpo was 26, and 81 at 13 dpo. Due on Christmas day!


----------



## Abii

Gregsprincess- Thank you:) and I also love cheese lol. I cant stand meat unless its a hamburger which is odd because I loved all meats when I was pregnant with dd:dohh:

2nd time- We can only hope:winkwink: my husband wants a boy but I am happy with just a healthy baby, a sister for dd would be awesome but I love my brother so I could see that too:)


----------



## 2nd time

I just hope my dh doesnt drop dead when I tel him


----------



## Keneajay

Hi ladies. I am due 15th December.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!


----------



## Bug222

welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## cazi77

Welcome to all the new ladies!

AFM ms here in force! Forgotten how ill it makes me feel!


----------



## Ziggie

Welcome :D

How is everyone today?? I'm feeling more positive today! We are going away for a few nights too, so will be nice to relax and not have the internet at my fingertips lol!!!

I'm also a doofus! I cant work out the calender on the app I've been using to track my cycles (if anyone has been using monthly cycles app you will understand!!!! They updated it and messed it all up!!!!!). Turns out lmp was 15th march not 17th, so edd is 23rd not 25th!

Doh.


----------



## BeautifulD

To be fair Ziggie it depends on when you actually ovulated. If you have longer than 28 day cycles that may change again. For instance my due date by lmp is the 8th of December but I know I didn't ov until cd 16 so it will be the 10th.

I feel a smidge better today I still am feeling sick to my stomach but thankfully the swimming head has gone *touch wood* 

I got up in the night for a wee for the first time and then was cursing because I couldn't get back off to sleep... I did though eventually!


----------



## Tess.ie

Morning girls, I'm feeling good today :) a bit of nausea but nothing major. Just waiting for DH to wake up so I can be naughty and go get mcdonalds for breakfast!!! I'm going to make my first docs appointment next week, and hopefully organise my reassurance scan with the epu for 9 weeks so I have something to look forward to. :)


----------



## BeautifulD

mmmmmm McDonald's breakfast!!! I could totally ruin one of those right now :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

I average 31 day cycles so factored that in :D technically I don't know when I ovulated as I didn't use any opk this month! So could be waaay out, but gives me something to work towards!!!

I'm so glad I don't live near any fast food places, I have noooooo food will power at ALL!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh nor do I Ziggie :haha: My thing at the min is dairy, I'd happily have cheese on everything haha oh and milk... Full fat milk yum! And I'm not usually a milk drinker, I wish it could be fruit :'( haha


----------



## Ziggie

Well I ate some Easter egg for breakfast..... I've decided when I get back from this weekend I'm making a menu plan for the next week or 2. I was eating really healthy for a long while, but last month and bit I've done nothing but scoff junk and don't I know it!!!!!! Need to get back on the wagon and see if I can shed some pounds!!!!


----------



## pathos

Hello and congrats to new ladies :flower:
(raechay! :happydance::happydance: congrats!)


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies :) I haven't really got many symptoms, just bloating really since I started my progesterone. Normally I'd be feeling sick by now, maybe it means a girl this time? Or maybe it will kick in later lol :haha:

I'm liking cheese as well, ate 4 of my boys cheese strings yesterday, he was not impressed lol! Gone off bread again, always seem to. Really fancy something but can't work out what! Lol


----------



## BeautifulD

See Dan I usually don't have many symptoms because of the steriods but it seems as soon as I hit 6 weeks the nausea has hit me like a freight train :wacko: I've never had it like this before so its taken me by surprise a bit :haha: 

The one thing I always seem to go off is flora or any kind of Marge! it has to be clover or butter lol.

My boobs don't hurt yet... Slightly worrying as that's usually a big one for me! 

Scan Tuesday, I'm feeling reasonably calm about it and kind of have a what will be will be attitude, I'm hoping it's a good sign :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Last time I had ms from 6 weeks. Now I don't really have many symptoms at all. I get a touch of nausea around lunch time, but that's really about it. I am peeing more and have recently started feeling hungrier, but nothing else. Boobs don't feel as tender, but I think I've just gotten used to it.

My son is looking over my shoulder right now trying to see what I'm doing on my phone, so cute. But it also means I've become his jungle gym, lol.

Mmmmmm....McDonald's breakfast! We're going for Chinese today so I'll pass, but I always send hubbs out when I'm craving that. With my first pregnancy I was all about ice cream and potatoes, usually mashed potatoes from KFC. This time it's kind of been the same, but more French fries. I usually don't like mashed potatoes.


----------



## Abii

Awh thanks for all the welcomes ladies:)
Good luck for all of your scans, I had mine 2 days ago and saw the little bean but I go back in 4 weeks to hopefully hear that sweet sounding heartbeat:blush: Im nervous but excited.

My nausea has been horrible this time around. With my daughter I didn't have m/s until 9w but with this one it started at 6w and its like anything I dont like or feel like eating, if I smell or even think about it I will get super nauseous, sometimes I even throw up. I do love the reassurance of having the m/s lol just hope it doesn't last long


----------



## No Doubt

MS can be such a pain. Hopefully is settles for you soon or you at least won't have to deal with it for weeks. With my son I had it from about 6-15 weeks. I never threw up, but had bad nausea and dry heaving. It weird I think how each pregnancy is so different, even with the same woman.


----------



## pinkcatgirl

Due Dec 18th with no 2!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: ladies hope everyone having a good weekend! I have a terrible poking/stabbing type pain tonight on left of uterus on and off, hope it's just stretching pains really. Don't feel pain it's just weird :shrug: obviously being first baby I've nothing to compare :haha: looking forward to my Easter lamb dinner tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

I worked nights last night and forgot o bring anything to eat- needless to say when tummy is empty = tummy is not happy... it was a looonnnggg shift!


----------



## BeautifulD

Wow bug... How did you make it? There's no way I could do that at the moment :haha:


----------



## RaeChay

pathos said:


> Hello and congrats to new ladies :flower:
> (raechay! :happydance::happydance: congrats!)

haha yay thanks pathos!!! <3


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats pink!

GP, most likely your body adjusting to pregnancy. I get aches when I stretch to much on one or the other side, so completely natural. There are round ligament pains...it happens when the round ligaments begin to stretch and pull to accommodate the pregnancy and hold the uterus. They feel like a stabbing pain when you stretch or move quickly or the wrong way. Could be that. Could also be gas. As long ad no actual cramping I think you're fine. Its hard the first go round when you have nothing to compare it to. The boards definitely helped me with #1 and keeping my sanity, lol.

Bug, totally wouldn't have made it. I'd have ordered a pizza, lol. I'm always hungry all the time it seems these days when before being preggo I was never hungry. An entire night...please, I would have gnawed my hand off...


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello.

Tentatively asking to join. Due 28th December with a very unexpected little addition to our already mad little family.

Hiiiiiii ladies.


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies, Id like to join too! My edd is dec 4th... i think I am about 7 weeks pregnant but i will find out tuesday for sure when I go for my u/s. I've had two mc prior to this pregnancy, so I am hoping that everything works out well... I am on pelvic rest, for a "bleeding" behind the placenta and I have to take it easy. I absolutely cannot lift anything heavy and when I try i get a massive pull in my lower abdomen... so I am hoping for the best at my appointment and that the hematoma is gone. 

My breasts are sore, no real nausea except that I have really strong food aversions... When I see food i get grossed out, but i try to force myself to eat and then i feel ok. The pregnancy is affecting my digestive system pretty significantly heartburn, lots of burping, and gas. YAY! Im a bit more moody than usual, and of course ... I get tired easily. Oh and I am SUPER sensitive to smells.... i can smells everything. I hate that.... Especially when its cigarettes and dirty feet. ew.


----------



## Bug222

lol- it felt like the shift would never end!! Luckily the last few hours were really busy so I didn't have time to think to much!! 

Second beta- 5199!!! :) :) :) yay!

welcome Sabster! I hope everything looks good on Tues!

Welcome KittyVentura!


----------



## BeautifulD

Nd - :rofl: Me too!

Kitty - Welcome and congrats :hugs:

Sabs - Congratulations and welcome! :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Bug I literally wouldn't have been able to function. Last night dh cooked.... It took AGES, so long I fell asleep on the sofa! When he woke me up I very nearly threw there and then :rofl: it had only been a few hours since I'd eaten.

I'm currently laying in bed bursting for the loo but I darent get up because I know as soon as I do.... :sick:

Anyway, enough moaning from me! Brilliant betas sweetie :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks ladies. So who else here will be on baby number 3 or more? I can't be the only one shitting it.. right?


----------



## BeautifulD

:haha: This is #4 for me hun... And although planned I too am shitting it a little :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

This break is doing me the world of good :D stopped stressing and finally starting to feel quite excited! Will be 5 weeks on tues and feels like a milestone. What will be will be and I'm just gonna try and enjoy it!!

Not many symptoms. Was having stretchy feeling but they've stopped. Boobs have taken over and are now sore. Not excruciating but noticeable!!! Had back ache yesterday.

I don't feel like eating meals.... I just keep snacking but the idea of cooking or eating is just... Off. And I like cooking. Don't feel sick or anything just.. sorta nothing appeals. 

Cant wait to ring the midwife next week and make it more official :D


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies! Yay for the wonderful numbers bug!

I'm sitting in bed too trying not to move, mostly cause I'm hungry and don't feel like moving and then feeling sick but I do need to get up.


----------



## BeautifulD

Glad the break is doing you good Zig :hugs:
My boobs don't hurt at all... Dunno what that's all about it's usually a big one for me! 

ND I didn't get out of bed for ages this morning and it wasn't too bad when I did, I got through most of the day with minimal nausea. I had a little snooze this afternoon and its back with a vengeance :haha: Maybe that's the idea? get out of bed slowly :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

I don't know. My ms was definitely worse with ds and I would keep crackers under my pillow. It helped until it would kick in once I was at work. Now it's truly just a slight bout of nausea, so I tend to just deal with it.


----------



## sailorsgirl

KittyVentura said:


> Thanks ladies. So who else here will be on baby number 3 or more? I can't be the only one shitting it.. right?

This is baby number 3 for me...i have a two year old girl and a 1 year old boy at the moment.

Xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

KittyVentura said:


> Thanks ladies. So who else here will be on baby number 3 or more? I can't be the only one shitting it.. right?

This will be 5 under 5 for me bit of a shock really since my 21 week old was born we have been using the rthym method . Guess what it doesnt work lol


----------



## RoxieHart

Just saying hey! Think I should be due around the 20th! :) hope your all doing okay!


----------



## BeautifulD

What is the rhythm method 2nd!?


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey roxie :hi: 

2nd don't worry I just googled, from the name I thought it was some kinda fancy rhythm you had to do or sommet :rofl:


----------



## Bug222

Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## 2nd time

BeautifulD said:


> Hey roxie :hi:
> 
> 2nd don't worry I just googled, from the name I thought it was some kinda fancy rhythm you had to do or sommet :rofl:

Yah for google not very good at spelling either lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy easter Bug :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Did you put the test in hubbies egg 2nd? How did it go? xx


----------



## 2nd time

Didnt get round to it yet but I havent given him hisvegg yet so still time lol


----------



## 2nd time

Does anyone know how I can alter the bit on my avatar that says I am still oreg with number three lol, boy thats been a long pregnancy


----------



## No Doubt

2nd, go to the user cp, then edit details


----------



## 2nd time

Thanks


----------



## MiissMuffet

KittyVentura said:


> Thanks ladies. So who else here will be on baby number 3 or more? I can't be the only one shitting it.. right?

Meee!! :D

I remember you from a couple of years ago. :happydance:

But yea I'm totally freaking out if I am being honest :dohh:


----------



## jen_niferRose

Haven't checked in in awhile.. but officially 8wks today! Cannot wait till the 12 week scan! Haven't been feeling too many symptoms.. Really tired, tender BBs, and the odd time feeling acid/burping feeling in my throat.. some days I don't feel like Im pregnant.. hoping Im just a lucky one who doesn't get m/s..


----------



## KittyVentura

How are we all today ladies? I feel fucking hideous. Seriously. Been on the verge of puking since I woke, blinding headache and have the poops. Might be a tummy bug though xx


----------



## 2nd time

Im going to ring my midwife in the morning she is either going to p herself laughing or go nuts at me lol


----------



## Bug222

bah so annoyed right now!! I went to get my third and final beta done this morning. When I did my second they took my paper req and said that I wouldn't need it cause they had entered the standing order in the computer. I asked to keep it just in case but they wouldn't let me. So I went to the lab this am and was told their computer system was down and they couldn't access any standing orders ... they lab lady was really nice- she knew I was NOT happy especially when I told her I had asked for the req back and they said no.. so she drew my blood anyway and said that when the computers came up she would enter the test right away. She just called me to say that the computers never did come back up and they were closing for the day. She felt really bad so she was going to send my blood off to the main lab where they actually run the tests anyway despite it not being "officially" ordered. She doesn't know whether they will allow it or not so we are hoping for the best. If not I don't know when I will be able to get it done as I work 7-7 tomorrow :(


----------



## BeautifulD

Kitty - I'm actually feeling ok tonight, was rough this morning though. I have started to eat more though so maybe that's it!? 

2nd - she must know you well now :haha: How did hubby react? 

Bug - that sucks!! How comes you're having a third beta sweets? 

Hello to everyone else :hi: 

Afm... Feeling a bit better today apart from damn toothache!!! scan tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

I just told hubby he is still in shock lol not telling anyone eles for a long time im suposed to be a bridesmaid in october for my sister she just bought my dress tow sizes too small and asked ifni can slim into it she is going to kill me


----------



## Daisybelle

Jennifaerie said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm due on the 6th December and this will be my 2nd snowflake baby. Any other December ladies around? I'll start a list :happydance:

Im due 25th December i think, not been given an EDD yet but found that one on the NHS website by entering my last period and stuff.

So excited, i already have a 13month old. 

I can't wait for 12 weeks so i can tell people :flower::thumbup:


----------



## pinkribbon

Wow a little Xmas baby :happydance:


----------



## calibelle

Hey ya'll!

Been a while since I visited. I am 7 weeks today and am so nervous that I can barely concentrate, I have my scan tomorrow. Last time it wasn't good news but this time seems like I have had more pregnancy related stuff: more crying and by God lots of peeing, stretchy pulling in abs area, etc.

I have evening nausea which goes away after dinner. My boobs are sore off and on. :shrug:

Wish me luck!

Welcome all December moms.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck Cali!


----------



## Sabster

I have my scan tomorrow too!!! exciting! keep us posted with results


----------



## Bug222

good luck to those having scans tomorrow!!! 

BeautifulD- my Dr wanted three to better see the trend


----------



## BeautifulD

2nd - Ooops! :shock: 

Daisy - how lovely a xmas day baby <3 Congrats!

Cali, Sabs - good luck lovelies :hugs: My scan isn't until 1:15 pm gmt.... It will be a long long day!

Bug - Aaaah I see, I hope you get it all sorted and get ur results quick sharp! I'm sure they will be beautiful.

Taking my nauseous backside to bed, I spoke too soon earlier :sick:


----------



## Bug222

phew they ran it!!!! third beta--- 9023!!! :) :) :) 

I hope you get some rest BeautifulD!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Aaaaamaaaaazing numbers!!!<3


----------



## Bug222

thanks!! why are you not sleeping ?? lol

and are you in Surrey in the UK or in BC?


----------



## BeautifulD

I've been to sleep :) I always wake super early in first trimester... Archie is starting to wake now too so I'll have to get up in a minute. 

Surrey UK hun xx


----------



## Bug222

ah makes more sense :) im in Surrey too. but in Canada :) how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## BeautifulD

How cool!! 

Um sick to my stomach and I haven't even stood up yet :-/ maybe nerves too though, scan day is always a nightmare day for me! Xx


----------



## Bug222

:( sending you lots of positive thoughts!!! Headed to bed, I will check in when I wake up to see how you got on!! Can't wait to hear about your wonderful scan!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Night Bug :hugs: sleep well !


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: ladies

Good luck everyone having a scan today and enjoy seeing your little beans :cloud9:

Bug - those are great numbers :dance:

AFM I think the nausea is getting worse :cry: since yesterday it seems to be pretty constant even if I've eaten. I'm just hoping it stays at nausea, I do have tablets the doctor prescribed for it but I only really want to take them when I really can't cope anymore! Being back at work is no fun either :sleep: Also seem to catch the sun a little easier than usual - sat on the balcony reading for a few hours yesterday and I actually felt quite chilly so didn't think the sun was that hot but I turned a lovely shade of pink :haha: I think sun cream will be out early this year!!


----------



## Ziggie

Good luck those having scans :D 

I'm still not sleeping through! Wake up either in the night or super early!! Boobs deffo sore now and I have veins in places I've never seen veins before!!! Even my shoulders and tops of arms!!


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck to ladies having scans! Keep us posted.

Wonderful numbers bug!

Ziggie I had the vein thing too. Right now Right have this worked vein shooting through my right boob, lol. It was like that with my son too. Its not colorful, but it's extremely raised. My hubbs teased with my first pregnancy about it saying that was the vein they would use for my IV when I was in labor, lol. I look at it and think it's gross, but hubs thinks it's funny. Oh the joys of pregnancy, lol. But those kind of things to back to normal within a few months of birth.


----------



## RoxieHart

Ughhhhh ladies! I feel so crappy! I was lucky enough not to have any morning sickness with DD... I don't think I'll be that lucky this time! :( 

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you feel better Roxie. I hear sour and ginger work well. Separately I mean.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Sorry ladies I'll update the list tomorrow when dd is at nursery. I have my scan today too. Fx all is well!


----------



## cazi77

Hiya to all the new people

Bug great numbers

Good luck everyone having scans today!

AFM I feel a bit sick but no where near as bad as with my dd! Kinda wish it was worse but feel silly for wanting to feel more sick! I gave my scan on Thursday


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies, scan went fine! HB was seen. Puddin is measuring a little behind at 6+2 but that said it was only a abdominal scan so there could be a mm or two right there. The main thing is we've seen a heartbeat. I have another scan on the 6th xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Hey ladies, scan went fine! HB was seen. Puddin is measuring a little behind at 6+2 but that said it was only a abdominal scan so there could be a mm or two right there. The main thing is we've seen a heartbeat. I have another scan on the 6th xx

:happydance: :yipee::wohoo: glad everything went well!


----------



## cazi77

Yey bd that's great news xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks ladies :) :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

How exciting :D :D


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hope everyones scans go well today.

Xxx


----------



## HopefulHeart1

I went to the doctor today and after only a month of trying I am currently about 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant. My current estimated due date is December 20th.:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

I pucked in asda today its goingbto be hard keeping this secret lol


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the nice scan D!

Yay hopeful!

Oh 2nd. I know that'll be hard. A girl at my job already found out cause I wasn't feeling well and was in the bathroom. Any other day I would sit at my desk and just bear it, but I really thought I was gonna be sick so went to the bathroom with dry heaves.


----------



## Bug222

yay BeautifulD!!! Great news! 

Hope it went well for everyone else who was having a scan today !!! 

Oh no 2ndTime!!! :(

Welcome HopefulHeart!


----------



## Lucyjo81

So glad your scan went well Em :D 

Mine is a week tomorrow. 

My nausea has kicked up a notch today and add some heartburn into the mixture too, I have not been feeling too bright! I even had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, sleep seems to be my only get away from it at the moment. 

Xx


----------



## RoxieHart

Great news beautifulD! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks ladies :kiss: 

Please call me Em... My forum name seems so pretentious :haha: it was supposed to be BeautifulDisaster but that wouldn't fit so I ended up with beautifuld :haha: 

Lucy I feel exactly the same! I started munching on the rennies today as the heartburn kicked in.... right in the middle of a 2 hr long meeting this morning! I could have cried lol xx


----------



## calibelle

Hey everyone!

Finally home from scan.

Saw a wonderful heartbeat! I didn't get to hear it and the doctor didn't say how fast, just good and strong. For now, that's good enough for me. 

The doctor measured me at 7w 3d, two days ahead. 

So happy and exhausted.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound042214online.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Shey

I'm Due Dec 29th. This is my 2nd baby.


----------



## Bug222

yay calibelle!! great news! 

welcome shey!


----------



## BeautifulD

:happydance: :yipee: beautiful scan pic Cali :cloud9:


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey Shey, welcome and congratulations! Xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning ladies :wave: happy hump day!
I have woke up feeling dizzy today and only slight nausea. I also look like i've swallowed a balloon with the bloat i've got going on :haha:

Beautiful scan pic calibelle :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## BeautifulD

Morning Gregs :hi: 

I didn't think I had any bloat going on but I was talking to my neighbour yesterday (she knows, we've both been through losses together) and our other neighbour asked her if I was pregnant... She said not that I know of why!?... Her reply oh she's looking a bit round :shock: :shock: The CHEEK!! :rofl: so I'm just going to keep em all guessing now as punishment and if one of them asks me I shall reply with a sad face 'no I've just put on weight' :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

Is it wrong I got excited over a 3+ yesterday?! I am 5 weeks yesterday (by my calculations) and I had a test left over, so, why not! I wasn't expecting it to have changed :D especially as it was mid afternoon and I didn't even need a wee lol! just makes me feel things are happening. Can't wait to book in for an early scan to check how things are!!! Hopefully be there in 2 weeks! That's totally manageable!! Lol! No changes for me, boobs and nips still sore, veins there, still get regular twinges and feelings going on down below, and feel huuuuuungry (but I'm always hungry so that's nothing new lol!!!). No sickness!!! Bit early yet I think though.

Really enjoying hearing everyone's experiences and sharing their excitement!!! Think this group is a fab thing!!! I'd have gone stir crazy without it :D


----------



## Ziggie

Hahaha!! Oh dear, the cheek of it :D deffo wind them up, that's brilliant!! Love to see their faces!!!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Morning Gregs :hi:
> 
> I didn't think I had any bloat going on but I was talking to my neighbour yesterday (she knows, we've both been through losses together) and our other neighbour asked her if I was pregnant... She said not that I know of why!?... Her reply oh she's looking a bit round :shock: :shock: The CHEEK!! :rofl: so I'm just going to keep em all guessing now as punishment and if one of them asks me I shall reply with a sad face 'no I've just put on weight' :rofl:

:rofl: I'd love to be fly on the wall to see their faces when you say you just gained weight :dohh: 

One of the women I work with is pregnant at the minute due in August and honestly every time I see her she seems to have grown :shock: mentioned this to another girl I work with and she said that its because she didn't gain any weight at all in the first 3 months, then told me that it's easy to tell that fat people are pregnant because it shows quicker and you know straight away - I've sat next to her for months, am slightly overweight and she has not once commented or asked if i'm pregnant and has actually said i look like i lost weight :haha: can't wait until she realises her theory is wrong:winkwink:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ziggie said:


> Is it wrong I got excited over a 3+ yesterday?! I am 5 weeks yesterday (by my calculations) and I had a test left over, so, why not! I wasn't expecting it to have changed :D especially as it was mid afternoon and I didn't even need a wee lol! just makes me feel things are happening. Can't wait to book in for an early scan to check how things are!!! Hopefully be there in 2 weeks! That's totally manageable!! Lol! No changes for me, boobs and nips still sore, veins there, still get regular twinges and feelings going on down below, and feel huuuuuungry (but I'm always hungry so that's nothing new lol!!!). No sickness!!! Bit early yet I think though.
> 
> Really enjoying hearing everyone's experiences and sharing their excitement!!! Think this group is a fab thing!!! I'd have gone stir crazy without it :D

I think most people get excited with the digis so you aren't alone on that one :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh you're not alone, I love to see the digis rise. They're the bane of my life though, I always end up spending a fortune on them!

I can't wait to wind her up... I dont particularly like her anyway as she's one of those that is always bitching behind your back and then is overly friendly to your face. People like that make me sick! I'm a tell it as I see it kinda gal :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Right I'm back!

Baby was looking good at scan yesterday, measuring a few days behind at 6w5d but as someone else said it was an abdominal scan. Saw heart beating away which was fab 

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG2265.jpg

I'm another with massive food aversions and dry heaving. It's disgusting :-(


----------



## Ziggie

That scan photo is fabulous :D so clear!


----------



## BeautifulD

Jen - I found something online that said from 6 weeks the baby grows a mm a day and the easiest way to get an accurate date is to add the mm to the 6 weeks so if bubs measures 5mm that would make you 6+5... They told me I was 6+2 yesterday yet at bubs measurments 6.2mm and by that website it would make me bang on at 6+6 . Anyway I thought I would share that bit of info haha.

congrats honey :happydance:


----------



## Jennifaerie

bubs measured 8.3mm so what would that make me haha?

ETA Ziggie the round thing on the right is the yolk sac, not the head unfortunately. she said the Gestational sac and tolk sac were looking excellent though and you could actually see the heart beating rather than just the blinking which was pretty awesome


----------



## BeautifulD

7+1 ? :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

I didn't realise there was so much to learn :o 

Good job I like biology :D it's all fascinating!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jennifaerie said:


> bubs measured 8.3mm so what would that make me haha?
> 
> ETA Ziggie the round thing on the right is the yolk sac, not the head unfortunately. she said the Gestational sac and tolk sac were looking excellent though and you could actually see the heart beating rather than just the blinking which was pretty awesome

Congrats :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## BeautifulD

Zig my best friend looked dumb founded yesterday when I was talking to the epau mw! When we came out she was like ' how the hell do you know all this stuff!?' My reply... I make it my business to know it haha x


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Please can I join.

I am 5weeks today.

Due date Christmas Day :lol:


----------



## No Doubt

Beautiful scans ladies! So glad everything is going so well! They all look wonderful!

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!

I said the same thing about not telling people. I'm just gonna wait for the one person bike enough to ask if I'm preggers and then make a big stink about how I gain few pounds and all of sudden I have to be preggers. I just wonder who that poor fool will be, lol. I'll have mercy and tell them quickly afterwards.


----------



## Gregsprincess

No Doubt said:


> Beautiful scans ladies! So glad everything is going so well! They all look wonderful!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!
> 
> I said the same thing about not telling people. I'm just gonna wait for the one person bike enough to ask if I'm preggers and then make a big stink about how I gain few pounds and all of sudden I have to be preggers. I just wonder who that poor fool will be, lol. I'll have mercy and tell them quickly afterwards.

:rofl: poor person.


----------



## Gregsprincess

I've just been really naughty for my lunch, all I keep seeing advertised is a new cherry sundae in McDonalds so I had to have one but while there I also had a chicken nugget meal :blush: :haha: I don't even like McDonalds food other than ice cream or milkshakes usually but my friends daughter was eating nuggets at the weekend and the smell of them just put it in my head i HAD to have some too - they tasted fantastic too :rofl:


----------



## BeautifulD

Mmmm McDonald's *drool* I could munch my way through their entire menu right now :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

liverpoolbaby said:


> Please can I join.
> 
> I am 5weeks today.
> 
> Due date Christmas Day :lol:

Welcome and congrats hun x


----------



## Conina

Hi all can I join you? Got my bfp on good Friday and think I'm due on Christmas Day!


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Mmmm McDonald's *drool* I could munch my way through their entire menu right now :haha:

I could quite happily eat my entire lunch again :blush: I just can't seem to stop eating when i'm not feeling sick!!


----------



## Shey

Thanks for the warm welcome. Hope y'all are doing well today.


----------



## Abii

Jennifaerie said:


> Right I'm back!
> 
> Baby was looking good at scan yesterday, measuring a few days behind at 6w5d but as someone else said it was an abdominal scan. Saw heart beating away which was fab
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG2265.jpg
> 
> I'm another with massive food aversions and dry heaving. It's disgusting :-(

Awh omg, I think thats the cutest early ultrasound I've seen:haha: Glad you saw the heartbeat, I didn't see babybean's when I had my ultrasound at 6w5d but my ob wasn't concerned at all. I will be 10w5d the next time I have an ultrasound so we should be able to hear it hopefully.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah lovely scan! 

Not sure how I am going to keep this secret, my bloating is dreadful! My neigbour knew right away :( 

Xxx


----------



## Ziggie

I've just been invited out with family for a meal.... That usually means lots of drinks. And I'm not normally one to turn down a drink :( and I can't get out of it because I'm visiting them as I live a few hours away... And I'm totally paranoid the antibiotics excuse isn't going to wash, and I'm a TERRIBLE LIAR!!!!! 

Do you think I should just tell my parents and siblings....?! It's still really early so I wanted to wait till we were sure things were going along well... 

Advice please :D


----------



## Sabster

HI ladies, Im glad everyone is doing well! i had my appointment yesterday and le bebe is doing very well! measured 7w3d I dont remember the actual measurements, but WOW big difference from last scan. Also I got to see the hearbeat. U yould see it flickering it was so AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Bug222

aww great scan pic Jennifaerie!!!

Gregs- I can't stop eating either... ugh.. i had chocolate for 
breakfast :haha:

Sabster-- woohoo, yay for a great heartbeat!

conina- welcome!


----------



## jenkb123

Ziggie - Here is my opinion, everyone feels differently about this issue. I personally don't wait to tell people. Especially family and close friends. The reason is that if the worst happened and I had a miscarriage I would definitely want support from my family and close friends. The last time I was pregnant I had a miscarriage. I found it harder to talk to people that hadn't known I was pregnant. When people you are close to (or see often like co-workers) ask you how you are doing and your world feels like it has ended due to a loss the last thing you want to do at that point is explain from the beginning that you were pregnant and you miscarried. The other option was to say I was fine and pretend nothing happened. That was even more difficult. It was all I could think about and I really needed to talk about it. I found that having support from my family and close friends helped get me through a really difficult time. 

With my first pregnancy we told everyone right away. Even though that pregnancy ended in a loss when I found out I was pregnant this time I decided that I wouldn't change anything. We told our parents and siblings within a couple days of finding out ourselves. We have also told some of our friends and coworkers as well. 

Some people prefer to keep things to themselves. If you would not want people to know if you had a miscarriage then I would say wait to tell them about the pregnancy until you are further along. If you feel that you would tell your parents or siblings if you did have a miscarriage then I think there is no problem with telling them about your pregnancy now.

You have to do what feels right for you.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats conina!

Zig I agree with Jen. If you're comfortable tell people and if not make up some excuse then tell them to kind their own business if they push.

Sab, yay for a wonderful scan and the heartbeat!

Getting really tired of hearing from my bosses mouth how "it's still so early" when it comes to a new person finding out I'm preggo. I think I can decide who I want to tell and who I don't. Most don't know, but people that I work in very close relation with I've told if nothing else out of courtesy. We currently are going through this huge system upgrade and releases happen in waves. I missed the first one as I was out with my son and I'll miss the third one as I'll be out with this child. Besides, what difference does it make to him. I'm not his wife and this isn't his baby to worry over. I know he means well, but it's so discouraging and I feel like my bubble is popped when he says that.


----------



## Conina

Ziggie I haven't told anyone but if there's any reason to I will. I didn't tell anyone last time and it didn't stop the loss. I ended up telling my mum I was miscarrying instead of telling her I was pregnant. So it's up to you but if I were you I wouldn't hesitate to tell family anyway. 

But I'll be leaving telling work as long as I can!!


----------



## 2nd time

I waited till my 12 week scan with number 1 I told everyone with number 2,3 and 4 right from the start I am only not saying anything this time becwuse I am afraid that people will be negative.

on another point though it was great fun and exciting to ring everyone after my scan with great news and I didnt have anyone to ring the other times as they already knew.

oh and thank god I told people last year because my mum died when I was 8 weeks preg so im glad she knew


----------



## Daisybelle

Bug222 said:


> aww great scan pic Jennifaerie!!!
> 
> Gregs- I can't stop eating either... ugh.. i had chocolate for
> breakfast :haha:
> 
> Sabster-- woohoo, yay for a great heartbeat!
> 
> conina- welcome!

Brilliant, I'm so glad others are feeling hungry all the time! i keep trying to tell myself it's just in my head but honestly, i could eat Jaffa Cakes (and anything else i can get my hands on) all day long!!!!! I'm having to make sure i go for my daily jog even when i'm tired to even it out. With number 1 i had HG from week 5 and ate hardly anything throughout whole pregnancy (had to keep going to hosp to be rehydrated) so its a different experience this time so far!!!!

Congratulations all new members to the group :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

I've just had my dinner and golly I could eat it all again twice! :haha:


----------



## jenkb123

I am the opposite. I don't want to eat anything. When I finally think I have figured out something I might want to eat I find that it doesn't taste good and I have to force myself to eat. 

I have pretty much all day nausea. I haven't actually thrown up. I am grateful for that. Maybe if I ate more I wouldn't be so nauseous. Just the thought of eating is enough to make me throw up though. 

It's funny how different pregnancy is for each person.


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah...and its funny how each pregnancy is different for the same woman. I was dry heaving like a mad woman with number 1, now I just get the occasional touch of nausea. It happens pretty much daily, but it's nothing like it was with my son. I do feel like I'm more tired this go round, but I can't really tell if I'm just tired cause I'm preggo or also because I have a 10 month old do keep entertained. I'm sure it's a combination. I remember being exhausted with my son, but I feel like I found fall over dead at any moment most times, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

jenkb123 said:


> Ziggie - Here is my opinion, everyone feels differently about this issue. I personally don't wait to tell people. Especially family and close friends. The reason is that if the worst happened and I had a miscarriage I would definitely want support from my family and close friends. The last time I was pregnant I had a miscarriage. I found it harder to talk to people that hadn't known I was pregnant. When people you are close to (or see often like co-workers) ask you how you are doing and your world feels like it has ended due to a loss the last thing you want to do at that point is explain from the beginning that you were pregnant and you miscarried. The other option was to say I was fine and pretend nothing happened. That was even more difficult. It was all I could think about and I really needed to talk about it. I found that having support from my family and close friends helped get me through a really difficult time.
> 
> With my first pregnancy we told everyone right away. Even though that pregnancy ended in a loss when I found out I was pregnant this time I decided that I wouldn't change anything. We told our parents and siblings within a couple days of finding out ourselves. We have also told some of our friends and coworkers as well.
> 
> Some people prefer to keep things to themselves. If you would not want people to know if you had a miscarriage then I would say wait to tell them about the pregnancy until you are further along. If you feel that you would tell your parents or siblings if you did have a miscarriage then I think there is no problem with telling them about your pregnancy now.
> 
> You have to do what feels right for you.


Thank you, a bit of rationale :)

Well... I don't think I do want to tell them. I don't really like the intrusion and if something happened, it's not them I'd seek comfort from (in the nicest possible way). So for me, I'd feel worse if everyone knew something had gone wrong.

So there's my answer isn't it! I'm going to try the uti/antibiotics route. We've even dug out a packet of the ones you really can't drink on for effect lol. My boyfriend isn't coming with me, which I think makes it harder to lie, but will try my best! 

This little thing had better hang on in there with all the efforts I'm going to for it already, little monster! :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

Zig I only tell people I really can't hide it from like my girls (they seem to know I'm pregnant before I do!!) And anyone else I'm really close with and would lean on if theworst should happen. Everybody else can guess on! :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

We are going to book in for an early scan, so I think if all goes well then we will tell a few select people and family. I'm going away for 2 weeks when I'd hit 12 weeks, so makes sense... Now that's another story all in itself, and I will be asking for advice nearer the time all going well....!!!! 


As for symptoms etc! I don't feel so much today. Boobs and nips are calmer. I'm still sat in bed LOL :D but definitely don't feel sick! Hungry maybe!!!! And I've slept well for 2 nights now!! So feeling ok :) although this doesn't actually reassure me, it makes me want to run out and buy more tests! Damn you brain!!!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ziggie I think its best to just do what you feel comfortable with. I'm sure the antibiotics will be a good 'excuse' just remember that you aren't happy that you can't drink alcohol :haha:

I feel like i drank a bottle of vodka last night - :sick: , dizzy and like I need my bed :haha: 
My stomach is ridiculously bloated as well, my work trousers that usually hang off me feel tight :cry:
I keep reading that I shouldn't be eating for two but if thats the case why am I always hungry :haha: I'm really, really trying not to eat crap but all I really want are carbs and cheese, the thought of fruit makes me want to heave unless its fresh juice although I can't get enough vegetables I want to eat them with everything!!


----------



## RoxieHart

Is anyone else annoyingly crampy? Doesnt help I have to run after my 15 month old haha


----------



## BeautifulD

Gregs I'm always hungry too and generally give in to what I want within reason... like you I'm on carb and dairy overload at the moment... I'm craving strawberry too but when I got a punnet the other day I was really pee'd off that they didn't taste of anything and threw them out in a tantrum :rofl:


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Gregs I'm always hungry too and generally give in to what I want within reason... like you I'm on carb and dairy overload at the moment... I'm craving strawberry too but when I got a punnet the other day I was really pee'd off that they didn't taste of anything and threw them out in a tantrum :rofl:

:rofl: i threw strawberries out last week because they went soft too quickly and I didn't get to eat any!!


----------



## Ziggie

I just rang the midwife and she's seeing me today at 1pm! Wasn't expecting that :D I'm off work, but when I go back I'm going to really struggle for time so she said come in! So nervous I could cry! Don't think boyfriend can come as he's out and about (he has flexible work).... Eeeek!!!

I'm ALWAYS hungry normally, so being hungry now isn't crazy!! In fact I haven't eaten yet so I'm starving!!

Eta, oh man she's just called me back as she's got to go as a woman has gone into labour! Daaaaamn! Drawbacks of living in a tiny rural place!!! Talk about emotional roller coaster lol


----------



## vickytoria88

Hi, I'm due around December 17th but I'm thinking more to the end of the month.


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all had my scan and baby is still doing fine. Had abdominal scan today and it's measuring 7mm which they said is 6+3 which I'm now obviously stressing about! Do you think it's measuring too far behind?


----------



## cazi77

It was only measuring 1.8 mm last week so it has grown a significant amount


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Vick!

I think you're ok cazi, and yay for a good scan.

Not so much always hungry, but I am having to eat more as I just didn't eat much before being preggo. That's hard, but I'm apparently doing alright with it from the fact that I'm wearing this damn belly band to keep my unbuttoned pants up, lol. I've been craving cereal lately. Gonna have a nice big bowl when I get to work. Got excites when I remembered I had cereal and milk at work.

I have a feeling my staff will suspect soon if they don't already seeing how I've been sick in the bathroom and I have a nosey nebby that doesn't know when to quit asking questions, and I jacked this guy for his chips from qdoba one day, lol.


----------



## Jennifaerie

The size of the foetus at this point is so tiny that even a mm out can change the date. My scan measured at 6w5d at 7w2d and I'm not worried about it. My dd measured teeny as well.  she'd caught up by my scan


----------



## BeautifulD

Cazi I was measuring behind too, bubs measured 6.2 mm which is 6+2 and I was 6+6 like Jen I'm not fussed by this as there are so many factors that can effect the measurements at this stage and also like Jen Archie was measuring small to... they near on gave me a heart attack with him and caused a two week long meltdown! 

Afm... I've just had my first everythings going wrong with the pregnancy dream :( I HATE that!!


----------



## RaeChay

Just my 2c on the subject of "telling people": last time we didn't tell until 15-16 wks along. That ended in baby having a really tragic birth defect and our decision to terminate for medical reasons. So...the way I feel is that "waiting to tell" didn't really help us out much in the end. And I know that mc is so common in first tri, but we've chosen to just tell people at our leisure this time- whether they find out from someone else is fine too. But it basically has meant that most our friends/family know now! We figure, we've already experienced the worst case scenario, why not tell? But this is just my opinion, and what has been right for us.


----------



## Jennifaerie

We're the same tbh, people know now as it would be inconvenient if they didn't. 
On a lighter note my MS or all day dry heaving is driving me up the wall. I just don't want to eat anything ever and nothing tastes good. Then every hour or so I dry heave for a while. Yuck. Looking forward to starting my placement in school tomorrow! Teaching full time for 6 weeks, hope I don't vom on a child :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

I just copied this from baby2see.com...
The fetal pole grows at a rate of about 1 mm a day, starting at the 6th week of gestational age. Thus, a simple and accurate way to "date the fetus" in an early pregnancy is to add the length of the fetal pole (in mm) to 6*weeks. Using this method, a fetal pole measuring 5 mm would have a gestational age of 6 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## 2nd time

I nearly pucked onnthe dentist today lol. I went to veiw a houee andbwas telling the old lady that I have 4 kids and she said and another one onnthe way . If a total stranger cqn say that already I give it 2 weeks before my family are asking lol


----------



## Bug222

cazi- i wouldn't worry too much.. like you said there has been a considerable about of growth which is good. Early scans are notorious for not being as accurate.

Beautiful- I had that type of dream last night too :( woke up convinced something was wrong :(


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning ladies had my first wake up and really really had to pee night last night :haha: was so disoriented hit my finger on the wall so have a very sore nail and then I walked into the bedroom door :dohh:
Am 8 weeks today and have some brown spotting this morning when I wipe :cry: have some pokey, crampy pains but not persistent or painful and was putting them down to being a bit constipated. At the minute I'm wondering whether to call the doctors office just to make sure all ok :shrug:


----------



## BeautifulD

If its brown they say not to worry honey but I would just double check all is well in there, it will be a long weekend otherwise :hugs: it's probably just implantation bleeding though :) :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> If its brown they say not to worry honey but I would just double check all is well in there, it will be a long weekend otherwise :hugs: it's probably just implantation bleeding though :) :hugs:

I hope so too, will give them a call just for peace of mind at least :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck sweetie :flower:


----------



## cazi77

thank you everyone for your support. I have another scan in just under 3 weeks so keeping my fingers crossed for then. 

Greg i would get it checked out but i'm sure all is fine


----------



## BeautifulD

Ugh! I just had a nose bleed :wacko: that is definitely a brand new symptom for me, I've never suffered nose bleeds in any of my pregnancies :sick:


----------



## vickytoria88

I had my first ever nosebleed last week. This was before I knew I was pregnant


----------



## Gregsprincess

Spotting seems to have stopped but I called my doctors office and hopefully she will call me back at some point - my phone lost signal just after giving my number to receptionist :dohh:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Doctor called me during my lunch and told me to restart the progesterone tablets she had prescribed just as a precaution. She didn't seem particularly worried by the spotting and it was only when I went to the toilet (none on underwear and not red) She said if it seems to get any worse though then I should call back but it does seem to have gone :dance:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad all is well GP. I think you're ok too, but glad you phoned just in case. Brown is supposed to be old so I don't think it's anything going on right now. The constipation is another issue. I was very constipated with my son. Prunes helped though, and I just tried to eat a lot of fruits and veggies. It's not as bad this go round, but I'm still trying to stay on top of it so it doesn't get bad.


----------



## Ziggie

Sorry to hear everyone is having nose bleeds!! How bizarre!!!!!! And hope all goes well gregs! Sure it's nothing xx

I told a friend last night, and I feel it's lifted a weight off me :D not sure why. No major changes for me, still sore tatas, niggles in my uterus and back ache. I felt a bit queasy last night, but I did eat a massive tea! Otherwise, no nausea! Hoping it stays that way too!! 6 weeks tomorrow according to LMP :D another milestone!


----------



## No Doubt

Never had a nose bleed, but I hear that happen with pregnancy.

Ziggie I know what you mean about the weight being lifted. I keep saying to myself, everyone I trust to know right now already knows. I said to my hubbs "who else can I tell", lol. I want to share my happiness and for people to share with me, but just not ready to tell everyone. But it does kind of eat away at you. Plus you wonder if you don't tell certain people if they'll be hurt or upset that you didn't trust them enough.


----------



## Sabster

We told my parents on tuesday after our 7week scan because everthing looked good with the fetus aka shark baby ( they dont have bones... only cartilage at this point.. NUTS!)

i will tell my friend today as well becaue we were supposed to start jogging together but my doc is NO NO on the exercising until next scan.. so I gotta take it easy and i dont want her to think I dont wanna spend time with her.. she gets very sensitive. Everyone else can WAIT! until 12-14 weeks. 

Does anyone have increased discharge? I have to wear pantyliners!! crazyness.


----------



## No Doubt

I have increased discharge. I had it with #1 as well. I also wear panty liners. Sometimes I can feel big globs coming out and it's so uncomfortable...I feel like other people know or something, lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

Gregs - so pleased its stopped hun:hugs:

I do sabs but I also have progesterone so that comes out too :sick: Nasty! Xx


----------



## jenkb123

So I have my first u/s in less than an hour. I am excited but really nervous. The last time I was pregnant (the only other time I was pregnant) we found out at the early scan that things were measuring almost two weeks behind. I was certain of my dates (due to a trigger shot). I ended up having a m/c. 

I feel so different this time that I really do think things will be good but I just really want to see the heartbeat today. I think I will still worry (can't seem to stop the worry). But I do think that if I can just see that things are on track I will feel so much better.


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck Jenkb :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

GL jenk! Keep us posted!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hope your scan went well jenkb


----------



## Ziggie

Oooh I hope you're scan went well today xxxx

I LOVE shark baby!! That's brilliant :D

I've had loads of twinges and cramps today. Not sure what's going on down there :D I don't have tons of discharge! A little every day I'd say, not globs :o


----------



## jenkb123

My scan was amazing. The baby measured 7w1d (a little bit ahead!! yay!!). The heartbeat was 131. I get to go back in two weeks for another scan!! The doctor said everything looked great.

Feeling very relieved. Now I just have to get through the next hour and a half of work. I am really glad its almost the weekend!!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad the scan went well jenk!


----------



## Ziggie

So glad your scan went well :D :hugs:

I'm seriously unimpressed with waking up at 5.30am wide awake. I'm not moving, so body, you may as well go back to sleep!! You hear me?


----------



## BeautifulD

Brilliant news jen :yipee: 

Haha Zig that's all you can do, I was awake at 3 :shock: I went back to sleep though... eventually!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I think my body is now in the wake up at 4am to go toilet :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

If it makes you feel any better GP I've been up with you since 3. I have however had plenty of time to think about the grand Alan breakfast sandwich I'll be getting from Denny's before our 11am appt, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Well my partner just told me he couldn't sleep last night, woke up at 6am and couldn't sleep then so got up and cleaned the inside of the fridge :D and he's not even pregnant LOL! 

He's such a good housewife though. Maybe I should go away more often.


----------



## Conina

I was also awake at 3 but only because my lo decided to wake up first. He NEVER wakes up in the middle of the night! I hope my pregnancy isn't rubbing off on him!


----------



## vickytoria88

I was awake all night but I was at work. Have started suffering from insomnia though. Wake up At 1:30 normally and cat nap the restof the night


----------



## Abii

I am soo sick, it seems like all I'm doing is throwing up lately:( 
I think Im going to call my ob because yesterday I almost blacked out and I think its from being dehydrated after throwing up so much, even though I drink tons of water. I know I signed up for this but I was not expecting to have more morning sickness then I did with my daughter and it was pretty bad with her.
Did any of you ladies have horrible morning sickness with your first or even with this current pregnancy? what helps you? I want to enjoy my pregnancy and I hate being the person thats complaining because we tried so hard for this baby but idk what to do:(


----------



## No Doubt

I've heard mint, ginger and sour things help with the nausea, but when it's really bad ms...I mean actually vomiting, just meds hun. And you really have to be careful with the dehydration. Definitely call your doc. Hope you feel better.


----------



## No Doubt

I thought I might be going Cray yesterday cause I whipped out my Doppler to try to find my baby's heartbeat. Don't you know I actually found it, just before I was about to give up! Like I said...thought I might be going crazy, but I tried again today so hubbs could hear it and I found it again! My mom is wondering if I'm further along seeing how I can hear it. I don't think so, but who knows. I'm just excited I heard it!


----------



## Sabster

Abii: I drink warm water because I fin cold water makes me queezy. i dont have nausea like you do but I generally just feel weird if my stomach is empty. try to eat small amounts.. I also find I really like to eat apples...


----------



## BeautifulD

Nd- I heard Archie at 8+3 too so definitely possible at this stage :happydance: I bust out the doppler today, crazyness! :haha: 

Abi - I would go to the Dr hun :hugs: I don't have sickness but I have constant varying degrees of nausea, its no fun at all, I really feel for you xx


----------



## Ziggie

Urgh I'm sorry you're all feeling sick :( Deffo try ginger. If you have mint, make sure it's peppermint essential oil. It calms the muscle contractions in your gut. 

I don't feel sick at all, and the grass is always greener lol! Plenty of time for me to feel rotten, and as much as I don't want to I feel like maybe I SHOULD feel sick! 

Also awake at 4.30am.... booooooo.


----------



## Abii

I called my ob's answering service(they were closed today) and they told me to go to the er so I decided to go. They prescribed me zofran and told me to drink ginger ale for the rest of the day instead of water so I've been doing that and its been helping sooo much. I can actually eat and not feel nauseous after every bite and I haven't thrown up once since I took the zofran.
They diagnosed me with Hyperemesis Gravidarum which I never even knew what it was before today. I am still going to bring this up to my ob but I dont see him until the 15th so good thing I went in today.
Thank you all for you suggestions I also heard peppermint helps but haven't tried it yet so I will give that a try tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

I thought you had HG but didn't want to scare you with saying that. Glad you called and got situated hun. Now you can feel better and eat!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Glad you got the MS sorted Abii - I also though HG when I read your original post. I have ginger ale when I feel a bit nauseous and it's great. My ob advised eating as if you've had gastroenteritis as well so lots of plain carbs :hugs:

ND - I've heard that the heartbeat can be heard around 8 weeks with a Doppler :happydance: I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered. Read an article on one of the pregnancy apps I have that said I shouldn't use a Doppler at home though as they don't know what damage it can cause with using them as often as we probably would :shrug:

AFM not much going on just having a chilled weekend with OH eating carbs like they are going out of fashion :haha: the brown spotting has gone nausea hasn't and feel like heaving when I brush my teeth. My boobs seem to have stopped hurting :shrug: just hoping all ok and it's not just symptoms from taking progesterone (they are only 10mg tablets twice a day) 

Hope everyone having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## No Doubt

I didn't use it much with ds and probably will use it even less with this one as I don't feel as freaked out with this pregnancy. After trying for two with ds I was so scared something would happen. I don't feel that way this time around. I only did it two days in a row so hubbs found hear it. May use it once or twice more in first tri. Hopefully I'll get lucky and be able to feel this baby move early on like with ds then I really won't ever use it. In second and third tri I really only used it when I felt like da want moving as much as he should be.


----------



## Gregsprincess

To be honest I've decided a lot of the things on this pregnancy apps just scare first time mums. I just saw an article about being cautious with mobile phone use as well :shrug: I don't want to use mine often I just wanted it for those emergency days when you lose the positivity :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Exactly! My mom thought I was crazy for having one, but then she was all excited and wants to record the baby's hb when she gets here for ds b'day, lol. My mom is nuts, lol!


----------



## BeautifulD

I also though HG too but didn't want to scare you, glad you got it sorted honey :) 

I am so OVER this nausea, the only break I get is when I'm sleeping. I really shouldn't complain because I'm truly blessed but :sick: :( I'm going to try ginger ale, I've been avoiding it because of the heartburn but I think I'd rather suffer with that.

I used my doppler every day from 7 weeks - 12 weeks with Archie, I found it a real life saver and frankly worth every single penny! I doubt I'll use it as much this time but we'll see :haha:


----------



## Sabster

how much is a doppler ladies? I will look into it. def gonna talk about it with my Hubby.


----------



## No Doubt

I ordered mine off fetaldoppler.net and it was $54 I believe. If you go through drug store they can run you up to $300, so don't go that route, lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

Mines the sonoline b and I got it from amazon for £50


----------



## Gregsprincess

I got mine from eBay similar to the sonoline b for £25.99 just waiting for it to finally get here with the really quick postal service here :coffee: :growlmad:


----------



## vickytoria88

I might get one once I know everything's ok.


----------



## Ziggie

Once I've had my first scan I might indulge.... But I think I'd just panic myself and get obsessive lol


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ive got the Angelsounds but i've been looking at getting the Sonoline B after i've had my first scan xx


----------



## BeautifulD

I had the angelsounds one and it was rubbish in comparison x


----------



## No Doubt

I have the sonoline b. The only thing I'll say is for ladies that haven't used one before is that it can take a bit to find the hb the first time so don't freak out. It will help if you can remember where your doc found it with the Doppler if they use one, cause baby is typically in the same spot after that. There are also really good YouTube videos to help you determine the difference between your pulse, placental sounds and the baby's hb.


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies, I am so glad I can finally eat! I love food and the past 4 days before I got the zofran were hell for me:dohh: I am still going to take it easy but last night I went all out and got some pizza haha I think Ill stick to a bland diet as long as I can until the HG goes away.

And I got my doppler off amazon for like $15, it was an sonoline b. My life saver with dd because she was such a lazy baby sometimes. I will get another one for this baby after my next ultrasound:)


----------



## Abii

Oh dang I just realized how much more expensive they are now..thats crazy! I swear I got mine for like only 15 bucks so its crazy that now its almost 100 on amazon.
Ebay is way cheaper


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh i wish i could get one of those. I doubt oh will let me though :( 

Xxx


----------



## Ziggie

Urgh awake again :( I wake up needing a wee, but I'm developing horrid anxiety about this pregnancy and I think it's that that is keeping me awake. No amount of rational thinking is helping either. It's becoming quite stressful. My stupid brain... I'm convinced I should feel more.. more sick, more bloated, more tired etc etc. I'm know what's rational and what's not, but I can't seem to shake it. I even feel the urge to buy another test!

Is this normal or am I slowly going mad?! Lol... guess I'm preparing for the worst but for no real reason! 

I have had anxiety with pmt before now, could it be related? Hormones? If it's hormones that's good, right? Lol &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## RaeChay

Zig- I'm sorry you're feeling so anxious. All pregnant women feel this way, to some degree.

One thing I do: I try and think about all the things I'm grateful for. Then I try to imagine the baby developing perfectly in my belly. Then I think of all the great qualities I think baby will have, and the values I hope to teach them. I try to imagine their little face when they're born. Little toes. 

Alternately, when the above doesn't work: I find activities to distract myself so I'm not dwelling so much on "being pregnant." It can be consuming, especially the first time, since everything is new. Call your mom, or a friend. 

If all else fails, let your doc know.


----------



## Ziggie

Thank you :hugs:

I think writing that down and reading a bit on anxiety has helped. I think this is more pregnancy related than I think and I'm going to see how I feel this week and if it gets worse or doesn't go I will speak to the midwife. I kind of forgot I'm prone to anxiety when I have pmt so really this should be no surprise to me! Glad I've worked this out as it all helps :)

Now to try and sleep before my alarm goes off!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww zig :hugs: Rae's right we all feel anxiety to some extent. I put it down to that motherly instinct that kicks in as soon as we see those two little lines. 

When it comes to symptoms, with my first I had none, maybe a little tired but that was it. My second, I had waves of nausea and was sick a few times in the morning and was extra specially moody. With my third, I had insomnia bad was tired (probably because of the insomnia) and had the odd wave of nausea and with this one jeeeeez!! Constant nausea, dizziness, moodiness, nosebleeds, extreme fatigue that smacks me in the face at least once a day.... So you see symptoms vary so much even with the same woman :kiss:


----------



## No Doubt

Agreed. With my first I literally had a complete and utter all out sobs and snotty nose break down in my doctors office from all of the anxiety I was feeling. And I was feeling all of the symptoms, but was still worried sick. We do all feel this way hun. Those are all good tips. The other thing I had to tell myself was that I wanted to enjoy my pregnancy and I couldn't if I was worrying all the time. Easier said than done I know, but I was determined. You'll be ok hun. My doc was concerned and ordered u/s for my peice of mind. Do you think that would help ease your fears?


----------



## pathos

I still have no strong hardcore pregnancy symptoms. Actually i feel nothing different and it worries me as well. But I also have a very weird thing going on with me... , and it is tmi but I need to let it out :blush::blush::blush: I have sleep orgasms :winkwink: oh, I do not know if it is pregnancy related but god it is so weird, so intense it wakes me up :blush: am I the only one?


----------



## vickytoria88

Ok by LMP I'm 6 + 6 but only getting 2-3 on clear blue digi. I ovulated a. It later. Do you trust these tests?l


----------



## BeautifulD

Pathos I think sleep orgasms are very common in pregnancy, I know I have LOTS of sex dreams :blush: 

Vicky I hate the cb digitals! They are so inaccurate it's unreal... One of my buddies on here was told by one of the drs that work for clearbblue not to take any notice of the conception indicator also there are lots of ladies that have gone and had there betas done and the digi has been wrong, most recent one I read her levels were 700 something and it was still reading 1-2 and for me in the space of 3 hours it went from 2-3 to 3+ I cracked them both open and the lines looked exactly the same! 

If you wanna have a little nosey inside a three plus digi all the lines should be of equal colour :thumbup:


----------



## vickytoria88

Aww thanx for that. I'm not doing Any more tests. I'm not bleeding so at present have nothing to worry about. But of course having a previous mmc is in the back of my head but I did bleed with that. 

Got my booking in appointment 8th may. 

Little question for you all. Will you be buying baby Christmas presents?


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

I felt a bit better this morning then STUPID me bought a cheap test and now I'm torturing myself about the colour of the line... I know it's cheap and I've drank a lot and weed a lot today and it's not pale just not insanely dark. Will I ever learn????

I didn't think I'd be like this :D

On the plus side I already booked myself an early scan.... its still 2 weeks away. Plenty of time to drive myself mad between then and now. I'm trying to remain amused at my stupid self lol. I'm sorry if I have a whinge here... its a good release xx


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos I have sex dreams too that lead to orgasm so I don't think you're out of the norm. I find that when I go a while without it that's when it happens to me. I'm a bit of a nympho so a while for me is nearing a week, but this could obviously be different per person. Not to mention the increase in hormones.

That's what we're here for Zig. I let a lot out here too cause I'm sure hubbs doesn't want to hear my craziness, lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahh that's what we're all here for Zig :hugs: 

Nd - lol ordinarily I'm a bit of a nympho too but this pregnancy has all of that out the window, at the moment bed is for sleeping and that's that! Poor hubs... He's confused by it hehe


----------



## Ziggie

Ooh sex dreams i wouldn't mind a few of them! I don't feel like sex at ALL at the moment. Eeeww! 

Well, thank you for listening to my irrational ranting. I had a much better afternoon. I inspected my boobs in the work toilets and they looked like a map of the underground :D My tatas hurt to walk (they're pretty big as it is) so that's fun. I had a fleeting wave of nausea (that takes me to three woopy doo). And omg driving home from work I swear to god I nearly stopped and started eating my own foot I was SOOOOOO hungry. I was actually shaking when I got in and rammed a biscuit down and ate my tea like someone was going to steal it. I also have a little back ache again. Oh and even better, I've moved my scan to a week earlier. So now it's on Saturday! 5 more sleeps :D 

I'm hoping this means I will combat this stupid anxiety!!! I've told the little monster I'm coming to find it... Whether it likes it or not  

I hope everyone else is feeling better than I am :D


----------



## Sabster

Ziggie said:


> Urgh awake again :( I wake up needing a wee, but I'm developing horrid anxiety about this pregnancy and I think it's that that is keeping me awake. No amount of rational thinking is helping either. It's becoming quite stressful. My stupid brain... I'm convinced I should feel more.. more sick, more bloated, more tired etc etc. I'm know what's rational and what's not, but I can't seem to shake it. I even feel the urge to buy another test!
> 
> Is this normal or am I slowly going mad?! Lol... guess I'm preparing for the worst but for no real reason!
> 
> I have had anxiety with pmt before now, could it be related? Hormones? If it's hormones that's good, right? Lol &#65533;&#65533;

Ziggie: I hope you are feeling better. I can relate to how you feel. I have had two MC in the past year, so it is very hard to feel secure and 100% joyful with this pregnancy because I don't know what will happen. Pregnancy is one of those things we dont have 100% control over...you can eat well, sleep well, do everything right and it might not work out. Or the other way around! 

Like other ladies have mentioned, feeling grateful helps. I also really try to remains calm and positive because the baby feels everything that I am feeling. We are bonded together and he/she can perceive how I am doing and I don't want my baby to learn what it means to be anxious so early. I think about the baby moving around and growing and receiving all the food it needs and all the best things. I also tell it that i love it almost everyday. :)

I also don't have too many symptoms but don't worry you will know you are pregnant. I had 3 meltdowns yesterday, burps, nuclear grade farting and I am repulsed by food. everyday is different and I am definately more cooky than my usual self but that's the wonderfulness of it all! I also check my boobs everyday LOOOOL:hugs:


----------



## Sabster

NoDOubt: thanks for the link. the prices are very good and it has free shipping! Hubby and I decided we will buy one after the next scan at the end of may if everything is A OK.


----------



## No Doubt

Sabster, lol at nuclear grade farting! I have to warn my hubbs sometimes and be just gives me a look and shakes his head. What can you do...besides I have to out up with his and there is NO excuse for that hot mess!


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks sabster &#9786; today is a better day. I slept better last night (like 9.30 to 5 am!) so feeling more positive. Plus only 4 sleeps to the scan now!

I had to ear pickled onion monster munch today. But the didn't have a single pack so I bought a multi bag and ate 2 packs. I don't think that's a craving though. I think I'm just a greedy ******* :D


----------



## Gregsprincess

Haven't had pickled onion monster munch for years :haha: I ate about 8 pickled onions yesterday and a load of beetroot with my salad they really didn't help the nausea though. I can't say I've really craved anything I think my problem is that I just never know what I want to eat :dohh:


----------



## Conina

I'm just craving FOOOOD in general. I'm soooooo hungry, like, all the time. I had a big meeting with my boss and a client this morning and my tummy rumbled alllll the way through :blush:


----------



## Shey

I know the feeling. I'll eat and then 2 hrs later I'll be hungry again.



Conina said:


> I'm just craving FOOOOD in general. I'm soooooo hungry, like, all the time. I had a big meeting with my boss and a client this morning and my tummy rumbled alllll the way through :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

So I have freaked myself out tested with a digi expecting to see 3+ and got 1-2 again im so scared somthingbis wrong I have a scan booked for 3.30 today at the epu pray its ok


----------



## cazi77

Hi everyone. Goodness I feel sick. Have only been sick a couple if times but this all day nausea is driving me mad!

Good luck at your scan 2nd time. Clear blue digitalis are nutritious for being inaccurate!


----------



## Ziggie

Good luck 2nd time :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

2nd... I hope all goes well at your scan love :hugs: 

afm... I wish I could say I still feel terrible but I don't :wacko: second day running I feel fine.... I'm hoping I'll wake up tomorrow and the all day nausea has hit me again if not I think I'll have to phone the epu xx


----------



## HopefulMarla

Hi ladies!!! I'm in the same boat as some of you. MS is alive, and well. OH woke up, and was trying to kiss me and cuddle. He asked for "sexy time" and I said you mean "puke on you time?" Haha he was like "oh..... No" sooooo funny. I wake up feeling real bad!!


----------



## cazi77

Oh no BD parl is hard! We don't like having the symptoms and we don't like it when they go! I understand your worries but sure all is fine.

Lol hopeful!


----------



## No Doubt

I eaither don't know what I want, or I want everything. I can't win...

2nd time, I'm sure all is fine. I wouldn't trust that digi. I've never used one, but I've heard a lot of talk that they suck and always scare people from what they read and everything is fine.

I know what you mean about not having the symptoms and it being scary. It's times like those that I really appreciate my doppler, though this time around I'm not so wound up or worried.

Lol hopeful...really glad I don't have that problem. I would go insane from not being able to have sexy time, let alone the ms.

Pretty sure my son is trying to give me his cold. Thank you sweetie! He currently has a little bit of a runny nose and this morning I woke up with my nose bothering me. Blah! It's nothing bad, but still...and I really don't want to be sick while pregnant. I was able to avoid it with him...I drank a glass of OJ every morning, which I have been slacking on a bit this go round. But hopefully I can pump myself with Vit C and knock this out before it turns into anything.


----------



## HopefulMarla

NoDoubt: trust me!! He was gone for a week, and I definitely went nutty without the sexy time lmao! But he just got home last night, and when he's on a good streak he tests his luck!!! Like at 6:00 in the morning before he goes to work. Yeah! Right! Like that's gonna happen sir. It was worth the try lmao. Oh man! 

Sorry about your cold. That's unfortunate. I started getting a cough, and it frightened me. I hope you get better soon! Or it doesn't morph into something awful.


----------



## Ziggie

Sure everything is fine beautiful D xx


----------



## Ziggie

2nd time said:


> So I have freaked myself out tested with a digi expecting to see 3+ and got 1-2 again im so scared somthingbis wrong I have a scan booked for 3.30 today at the epu pray its ok

Have you had your scan?


----------



## 2nd time

I had my scan and it was inconclusive ie they couldnt see baby or a sac had bloods dra2n and hcg is 201 so quite low having more bloods on thurs but its not looking good


----------



## No Doubt

Lol hopeful, I'm the one that usually pushes my luck with hubbs at 5 in the morning. I have to wake earlier than him for work. He obliges sometimes, and others I'm just grumpy all day, lol.


----------



## No Doubt

2nd, I'm sorry hun. Will they be doing another u/s at some point?


----------



## Shey

Hope all goes well for you 2nd time. I hope they give you another scan.


----------



## vickytoria88

Thinking of you 2nd time. Stay strong.


----------



## cazi77

:hugs: 2nd time


----------



## BeautifulD

Thinking of you 2nd time :hugs: I hope it turns out ok xx


----------



## 2nd time

I have more bloods on thurs then a scan if things are going the right way thanks for your support only another 48 hours to drive myself mad. Im doing another digi in the morn coz they move at 200 ish so if I get 2-3 I know things are still going up


----------



## Bug222

thinking of you 2nd time xxx

ok now im driving myself nutty.... with my son I was puking 10 + times a day by now.. this time nothing... i know each pregnancy is different but the lack of symptoms is getting to me!! I have my first appt with the mat clinic on Thurs but won't be having a scan for another couple of weeks.. im crazily thinking i want just a little nausea to reassure me!


----------



## 2nd time

Its easy it drive yoursekf nutts I wouldnt have even been worrying if I hadnt don the digi test im wondering if my babies grow slowly I have never had bloods done before so dont know what my numbers wwould have been other times but all of my kids grew slowly in the womb and were small when born


----------



## pathos

Bug222, that's also how I feel - "maybe you are one of lucky ones" statement does not help at all. 

2nd time, if you already tested with cb digi only yesterday - today you may not see 2-3 because if I am not mistaken hcg is faster with blood but slower in urin...

I had also my blood drawn around 5 weeks, and my hcg was doubling every 62 hours. Not everyone is text book.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hello. I'm due December 4th! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Bug, I don't have any sickness either and though I haven't had a scan I've heard the baby's heartbeat a few times. My supervisors wife was pregnant when I was with my son and she did have any sickness at all. I had crazy nausea and set heaves with my first, so each pregnancy really is different.

Welcome yoshi!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I had bad morning sickness when I was pregnant with my daughter. I've had some now for the last fee days but not as bad.


----------



## 2nd time

pathos said:


> Bug222, that's also how I feel - "maybe you are one of lucky ones" statement does not help at all.
> 
> 2nd time, if you already tested with cb digi only yesterday - today you may not see 2-3 because if I am not mistaken hcg is faster with blood but slower in urin...
> 
> I had also my blood drawn around 5 weeks, and my hcg was doubling every 62 hours. Not everyone is text book.

Thanks I havent done a figi as I got up at five ran for the test and it was a normal one I bought the wrong pack agggggh dh keeps saying stop stressing you cant change anything but its easier said than done thank god for band b you girls reaply help. I did wee on the normal stick and it was much darker than my first.

was your hcg low high or middle at 5 weeks


----------



## BeautifulD

So I woke up this morning nausea free again... I've been going crazy for hours.

I didn't really want to phone epu as I don't want them thinking I'm neurotic so I thought I'd leave it another day and call them in the morning if no sign of symptoms again. In the mean time I thought I would have a little listen in on the doppler and...... I found puddin's heartbeat!!! :wohoo: 

I'm so fricken relieved!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> So I woke up this morning nausea free again... I've been going crazy for hours.
> 
> I didn't really want to phone epu as I don't want them thinking I'm neurotic so I thought I'd leave it another day and call them in the morning if no sign of symptoms again. In the mean time I thought I would have a little listen in on the doppler and...... I found puddin's heartbeat!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm so fricken relieved!!

:happydance::wohoo: glad that you found the heartbeat and helped to ease your worry - if you could send some nausea free feelings my way I'll send you the nausea back :haha:

Now I wish my doppler would hurry up and be delivered, still waiting :coffee: its been over two weeks :brat:


----------



## No Doubt

2nd, sorry hun, with my first I didn't have my levels checked and with this one I only had them checked once before I was even 4 weeks. But I'm glad your test is darker.

D, yay for the hb! That's the best right! Everyone has now heard my eggys hb...I mean me, dh and both our moms.


----------



## BeautifulD

Nd it sure is hun, you really can't beat that sound! 

Haha GP... I'll do you a deal I'll send you some nausea free feelings but please I don't need nausea back :haha: now I know puddin is fine in there Im happy to go without the nausea lol


----------



## Ziggie

I hope it all goes well 2nd!! Fingers crossed for you!

And I'm so pleased you heard the heart BD! How exciting!!

I still have no nausea at all! I'm hoping I'm just lucky!!!! 3 more sleeps till my scan. I really really want to see a little blob and a strong heart..... so much! Time is going so slowly!!!!

In other news I had a major sex dream last night! Bwhaha! Coincidence or what.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Eeeeeek how exciting! Where did you get the dopler? I want one so bad!?


----------



## No Doubt

Hopeful I bought the sonoline b of fetaldoppler.net


----------



## BeautifulD

And I bought the same one off Amazon :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I wan to get a Doppler also but there kind of expensive.


----------



## No Doubt

If you get it in a drugstore they are, but when I bought off that website it was I believe $54.


----------



## BeautifulD

They are but I have to say that's the best £50 I have ever spent! I've had so much reassurance from mine I can't tell you :)


----------



## Ziggie

Is it normal to feel like your blood sugar has dropped? I don't feel physically hungry because I keep eating, but I get that strange low blood sugar feeling now and then.


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah its perfectly normal, I get that a lot xx


----------



## Bug222

i ordered a doppler yesterday hee hee.. can't wait! I couldn't find the HB till about 10 weeks with my son so anything before that I will consider really lucky!!! :) 

yup I get the low blood sugar feelings a lot.

right now im not really nauseated but have this "lump in my throat" feeling.. does anyone else get that?


----------



## HopefulMarla

I'm gonna order one!


----------



## No Doubt

Bug that sounds like either the beginning of heart burn or acid reflux. I used to get that before I was preggo with my first. Then it would turn into full on acid reflux and mu chest would hurt.


----------



## RaeChay

Bug- for me the last time, the "lump" feeling was the predecessor to my ms. I've been having it for the last couple weeks now. If this time is like last time, I'm not expecting nausea til around 7 weeks. We will see!

2nd- my hcg at 4w6d was 1150. FX for your LO. 

Is anyone's vag super sore after sex? I feel like I remember this from last time but not sure. I know there's a lot more blood flow going on down there.


----------



## Shey

Yes! Mine is sore and sensitive.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have been having the lump thing also. I didn't have it last time.


----------



## Keneajay

My dear ladies, I am 7w3d. I am a bit nervous. I want to go for scan although my Ob/Gyn. asked me to come next week Saturday, 10th, 2014 but I do not know if anyone saw heartbeat before 8th week. i will be 8th week on Monday but my Ob/gyn will not have time to see me till Saturday. I need some encouragement pls. It is my second but it took me 3 good years to get to where i am today. Thanks.:happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Ken! I'm sure everything is fine hun. I know they can usually see the heartbeat around 6 weeks. I know it's scary when it takes so long, it took us two years with #1. But if everything feels ok and there's no bleeding I wouldn't worry. Can you call and see if she'll squeeze you in earlier? I know docs make you wait, but maybe if you express our worry and fears she'll make an exception. Mine did last time.


----------



## Keneajay

No doubts no spotting, no bledding. One early preggo symptom or another, either metallic mouth taste, fatigue, back waist pain, too much urinating. 

But i want to hear the heartbeat and also know where the implantation took place.

Just being inquisitive my sister.

U know this pregnancy has made all of us Doctors overnight. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Ziggie

I practically just inhaled a macdonalds and now I feel like such a bloater. My healthy eating is failing.

I could eat it all over again too....


----------



## HopefulMarla

Rae: I am SO happy you talked about vag soreness after sex!! This happens to me everytime! Before we could have sex a few good times maybe three, sometimes more before I got sore. Now after one time, it hurts! 

Mmm food! This baby won't allow me to eat anything! Nothing sounds good whatsoever. Then for about 2 whole minutes something will, and by the time I eat it, it makes me gag. I woke up at friggin 5:00 a.m with a stomach ache straight from the devil himself :( I. Miss. Sleep.


----------



## No Doubt

Definitely a doctor overnight, lol. I could eat everything right now!


----------



## BeautifulD

I've been gagging for McDonald's for daaaaaaays! :brat:


----------



## Sabster

Keneajay said:


> My dear ladies, I am 7w3d. I am a bit nervous. I want to go for scan although my Ob/Gyn. asked me to come next week Saturday, 10th, 2014 but I do not know if anyone saw heartbeat before 8th week. i will be 8th week on Monday but my Ob/gyn will not have time to see me till Saturday. I need some encouragement pls. It is my second but it took me 3 good years to get to where i am today. Thanks.:happydance:

I saw the heartbeat at 7w 3day. :):) dont worry iof everything is fine with ur pregnancy just be patient you will soon see your baby!!


----------



## pathos

2nd, my hcg around 5th week was 1100. I got my bfp on 16 dpo and cb read 2-3 weeks on that day. Thus, I expected higher numbers and even with a hcg over 1000 they could not see the ges. sack via transvaginal usg.


I am always hungry, and I already gained 1.2 kg since I started to eat healthy and quit smoking. I eat in 4 hour intervals, but I really count the clock, the minutes :haha:


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well with dopplers, heartburn, sore ladybits and of course...MACDONALDS!

I totally indulged in a cheeseburger last week. I think it will do the job for the next couple of weeks.. I am trying to eat healthy but not really motivated since I have no desire to cook.

I am 8w 5days today woot woot! I have my first real prenatal appointment on may 14, so im pretty happy about that :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Keneajay said:


> My dear ladies, I am 7w3d. I am a bit nervous. I want to go for scan although my Ob/Gyn. asked me to come next week Saturday, 10th, 2014 but I do not know if anyone saw heartbeat before 8th week. i will be 8th week on Monday but my Ob/gyn will not have time to see me till Saturday. I need some encouragement pls. It is my second but it took me 3 good years to get to where i am today. Thanks.:happydance:

That's how far along I was when I had my first ultrasound with my daughter and we also saw the heartbeat! :)


----------



## Shey

McDonalds sounds good right bout now.


----------



## aimee_1691

Hi everyone, I'm also due December, my my lmp I'm due 10th December but I usually get put back at scans so will update when I know :) how is everyone feeling? Morning (alldaylong)sickness here except it's more of a sick feeling rather than actual throwing up! I don't know which is worse


----------



## Bug222

hahaha i totally had McDonalds yesterday too.. sooo good but sooo bad!! :)

I had my first appointment at the maternity clinic today.. took my son with me- BIG MISTAKE- he threw an epic toddler meltdown in the middle of my appointment screaming so loud the dr and I couldn't hear each other so my appointment ran way longer than it should so my parking expired and I ended up with a $48 ticket... lovely. In the good news I have a scan in 2 weeks! 

Welcome Aimee!


----------



## aimee_1691

Oh no bug :-/ they know right when to perform
Don't they. I havnt booked in with anybody yet, I'm always nervous about what they might think of me...silly I know.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Aimee!

Bug, that's no good! My hubbs and I were just talking about 2 parking tickets Pittsburgh is trying to say are outstanding from 2010! We paid them I know, and all I could think was surely they would have issues a warrant or something if it had gone 4 years without him paying, but whatever. We'll get the bank statements so they can close it out. Sorry your son decided to act out at that moment, not the ideal time I know. But yay for your scan! Mine is 2 weeks from Saturday! I'm excited about it as well!

I have my son's cold and for some reason he seems to be bouncing around a lot more than I'm able to, lol. I left work today just to come home and rest so I could handle him this evening. My hubbs works evenings 3 nights out of the week and this is one of them.

Lately I've been getting the flutter feeling. I know at this stage it's just gas or something, but it reminds me of when my son would move around and it makes me want that experience again. I can't wait for that! I felt him very early on and the only reason I even knew it was him was because he was so active in there...moving all the time. I felt the flutters with him around 13 weeks and it never stopped until he was born, only got stronger obviously. I'm hoping I feel movement early on with this one as well.


----------



## BeautifulD

You do feel them earlier with every pregnancy! With dd1 it wasn't until about 18 weeks dd2 14 weeks and Archie I swear I felt the first taps at 10 weeks!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

May I join you ladies? I am due December 26th, woke up feeling worried, stumbled upon this thread, smiled, laughed, found some relief to my anxiety :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats mama!


----------



## Ziggie

Got my first scan tomorrow! Not really excited as I can't visualise there being anything there. Because I haven't had any major reason to believe I'm pregnant (except my sore boobs!!!) I just imagine them to go... "oh sorry lady, you're empty". Or some such other doctorish remark lol. I can't imagine something being there. 

I hope there is though. Glad I get to know either way!!! I should be 7 weeks tomorrow so no reason not to see something unless the little egglet didn't sprout :(


----------



## No Doubt

Ziggie, that's a horrible feeling I know. I felt exactly the same way with my first...like I was gonna get there and there be a big empty space. Something will be there hun, you just gotta stay positive. Then once you see your little eggy you'll feel better and go on being preggo. Watch, as soon as you see him/her you'll get all the preggo symptoms, lol.

AFM, my son swallowed my ear bud last night...he was kind enough to return it this morning iykwim. Wonderful!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey ladies, 

I keep forgetting about this thread, oops :blush:

Just a quick update, i went to my reassurance scan on wednesday, it was brilliant! We saw our tiny little baby with a beating heart :D <3 

I was 7 weeks (from ovulation) however baby was measuring 7+3 so that must be a good sign, the sonographer gave me a new due date of 14th Dec :happydance:

I'm sorry to say but i also enjoyed a lovely Mcdonalds afterwards and did not regret it one bit :haha:

On another note i've also ordered my Sonoline B Doppler :D 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome mama! 

Zig :hugs: it's a horrible feeling but I'm pretty sure you will get a beautiful picture of your little bean <3 
You're not alone in the no symptoms club, mine have completely gone and my little puds is fine in there (I've heard its hb every day since I found it :blush:) 

Nd eeewwww I bet that was a delight :haha: 

Lucy, congratulations again darling! 

I ate an obscene amount at McDonald's earlier :blush: I enjoyed every single mouthful, maybe even a little groan came out here and there :rofl:


----------



## No Doubt

Lucy, yay for the scan!

D, hubbs had some strawberry shortcake angel food cake and I was totally groaning as I ate half of it, lol.


----------



## Abii

Sorry that I dont write often, I am horrible at keeping up but glad everyone is doing well:thumbup: and welcome to the new ladies, hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy:)
I am having really vivid and weird dreams lately and most of them are horrible, I wish they would just go away, the only good dream I've had so far was 2 nights ago I had a gender/labor dream and we had another beautiful girl. But its also alittle annoying because I wake up in bad moods after I have a bad dream, like today for instance I had the worst dream ever last night and woke up in a pissy mood because of it. On top of that I am getting headaches every day which I think is due to the zofran but if I miss a dose I wont be able to eat anything so I've been keeping up on it. 
I am counting down the days until we get to see babybean again. I got my doppler yesterday and thought I found beans heartbeat so it was exiting but my scan on the 15th will be alot more exciting and reassuring.
I'm craving nachos really bad so I convinced hubby to pick some up after he gets off work:haha: I am also going to make these ice cream cookie dough sandwiches, I got the recipe from baskin robins facebook so I am actually pretty excited haha


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I don't remember is I posted this here or not. My Ultrasound picture from Tuesday. 8 weeks and 5 days. :)

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/Baby_zps739b28f9.jpg


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Abii said:


> Sorry that I dont write often, I am horrible at keeping up but glad everyone is doing well:thumbup: and welcome to the new ladies, hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy:)
> I am having really vivid and weird dreams lately and most of them are horrible, I wish they would just go away, the only good dream I've had so far was 2 nights ago I had a gender/labor dream and we had another beautiful girl. But its also alittle annoying because I wake up in bad moods after I have a bad dream, like today for instance I had the worst dream ever last night and woke up in a pissy mood because of it. On top of that I am getting headaches every day which I think is due to the zofran but if I miss a dose I wont be able to eat anything so I've been keeping up on it.
> I am counting down the days until we get to see babybean again. I got my doppler yesterday and thought I found beans heartbeat so it was exiting but my scan on the 15th will be alot more exciting and reassuring.
> I'm craving nachos really bad so I convinced hubby to pick some up after he gets off work:haha: I am also going to make these ice cream cookie dough sandwiches, I got the recipe from baskin robins facebook so I am actually pretty excited haha

Funny I've been craving nachos also!


----------



## Bug222

awww look at the little bean!! great scan pic!

haha- I just ate nachos... for dinner... hubby is away for the weekend and I just got home from a 12 hr shift.. had no desire to cook and the nachos just jumped out at me! :)


----------



## Abii

My hubby forgot my nachos:( I feel like crying because I wanted them so bad lol


----------



## Ziggie

Thank ladies! Again... lol :hugs:

S day today! No more sleeps. Not that I slept much last night!!!!!!!!

Also I don't know if it nerves or what but between going to bed and now I think I got up and down 5 times to wee! I have a tilted uterus. So its that or something has shifted!


----------



## BeautifulD

Gorgeous scan Yoshi <3

Abii I have really vivid dreams too, we're due to move to a new house in the next couple of weeks and last night I had a dream we moved into Bodmin Jail... a haunted disused jail in Cornwall 200 miles away from us :rofl: random! 

Yaaaay scan day Zig!! :happydance: what time is it? 

Could be nerves but could also be that your uterus has now popped forward and is causing you to need to wee more :)


----------



## Ziggie

10. We are on the way as takes nearly 2 hours to get there (joys of living in the sticks). 

RAAAAHHHGH!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Zig - I'm sure the scan will be great and once you see that little bean you will start feeling everything :haha:

I still have no cravings I feel like I'm missing out :brat: :rofl: although we had Indian last night with friends and i had to have a madras which tasted fantastic, the poppadums and nan bread were also great and I really could eat it again today :blush: 

Feeling really pissed off with the postal system here ordered my Doppler from the UK on the 18th April and it's still not arrived :grr: it'll probably arrive after the next scan on the 12th :dohh:


----------



## pathos

Great scan Yoshi. Now, I am really excited about my next scan.
Gl Ziggy!

Craving... I cannot get enough artichokes, homnomnom (cookie monster sound effect)


----------



## vickytoria88

BeautifulD said:


> Gorgeous scan Yoshi <3
> 
> Abii I have really vivid dreams too, we're due to move to a new house in the next couple of weeks and last night I had a dream we moved into Bodmin Jail... a haunted disused jail in Cornwall 200 miles away from us :rofl: random!
> 
> Yaaaay scan day Zig!! :happydance: what time is it?
> 
> Could be nerves but could also be that your uterus has now popped forward and is causing you to need to wee more :)


Bodmin jail, lol, not far from wherei live.


Just wandering what you all do for jobs and if pregnancy is troubling the way you work yet?

I'm a health care assistant in a community hospital. Finding it hard as there's things I'm not alllwed to do now and the smell of people pee and poop makes me want to hurl.


----------



## Ziggie

:D :D :D

I have a squid bean inside me with a beating heart :D


----------



## BeautifulD

Fab news darling! Just goes to show symptoms mean nothing :)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

So happy for you Zig :happydance:

I still have almost 3 weeks till my scan, seems like forever :(
I had betas done for the last 3 weeks, kind of wish they would continue them till my scan. They helped to keep my mind at ease, it's so hard to not get nervous and worry! 

The only craving I have had is for fruity pebbles, had to run out and buy some :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

I cried :D

She found it straight away. Heart going like the clappers, was really clear to see and we got to hear it :D

Can relax a bit now. Phew!!! Will get a pic up later. Now FOOD om nom nom.

I hope everyone else is doing ok. I've been trying to keep up but my head has been up my arse a bit I'm sorry!!


----------



## Ziggie

Squid baby.

https://i57.tinypic.com/14imn9f.jpg


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Beautiful scan pic, hope it allows you to relax a bit and enjoy being pregnant :) :happydance:


----------



## BeautifulD

Gorgeous <3 <3


----------



## No Doubt

Yoshi and Zig, beautiful scans ladies!

Abii, sorry you've not been feeling the greatest. I sometimes want to cry at the slightest things right now too...it's to be expected. Be careful with the cookie dough. I was told not to eat raw cookie dough cause of the raw egg. When I pregnant with my first I craved m&m and cookie dough blizzards from dairy queen and it wasn't until I was about 11 weeks that I remember I shouldn't have it. I'd had plenty of blizzards by then, lol. I was so sad and disappointed when that dawned on me.

Work isn't bothering me. I don't suspect it will unless I'm just exhausted or something. I'm a supervisor in the pension fund at my job so I sit on my fat pregnant ass all day, lol. I worked up until I had my son and I plan on doing the same with this one as long as everything goes well.

My first scan is next Saturday. I can't wait to see my little person in there! I'm excited that he/she will actually look like a little person. I think it's amazing how fast they progress.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Hi ladies!!! I am loving all the ultrasound pictures :) they're so cute!!!! Congrats on your healthy beans. 

Whoever mentioned nachos, thank you. Now I need them in my life. Haha

So my dating on my ultrasounds have been off, because everytime it's a bit bigger than they thought the last time. If we go off the last time then I'm 8 weeks today!! Only 4 more weeks of worry. If we go off my lmp (which they want to because of different sizes) then I am 8 weeks 3 days! I have lost a few symptoms, and it's making me sooooo nervous :( I don't wanna lose my bean.


----------



## No Doubt

Hopeful a loss of symptoms doesn't mean a loss of tour bean, though I know it can be nerve racking. You could just be getting acclimated to your pregnancy. I had really bad nausea and dry heaving one day and thought for sure the ms was setting in as I'd had nausea quite a bit, then all of sudden it just stopped and I've been fine ever since. And I know my bean is in there just hanging out as I've heard him/her on the Doppler. Try not to worry hun, its hard, especially in first tri, but I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Well! I got up and started walking about, and my boobs hurt again :) symptoms back! Yayyyy :)


----------



## RaeChay

Lovely scans, congrats ladies!

Pathos- artichokes? Lol :) your bean will thank you for eating so healthy. All I want is sushi. Sadly I will have to settle for the cooked kind. Mmm and miso soup :)

Vicky- I'm a nurse, so I can no longer take patients with shingles, chicken pox, TB, measles....patients on chemo, etc. I haven't been hit with ms yet so we will see what that brings. Little gaggy though. 

I bet cookie dough blizzards are perfectly safe. I can't imagine that in our litigation-happy country that any fast food place is using raw egg in their recipe. You should be fine ;)
Just looked this up cuz now I want it!

https://www.idq.com/NCPublic/ChoiceCalcResult.aspx?IdMenuItem=106


----------



## BeautifulD

Hopeful - I lost all my symptoms too... Thankfully I can listen in and puddin seems just fine in there :)

I think symptoms vary so much so try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## Abii

BeautifulD- That sounds creepy, my dream the other night woke me up in tears and almost having a panic attack, it was horrible. But I had an okay dream last night so hoping that was just a one time thing

No doubt- As far as I know it wasn't raw, I made the sandwich parts myself the only thing that might be iffy is the ice cream from baskin robbins, I still haven't even eaten any though lol I made it last night before bed and now it doesn't look all that appetizing:dohh: 
Since my hubby forgot my nachos Im hoping we can go out to eat at jonny rockets because I've been craving that for about a week:haha:

Ziggie- Awh that u/s is adorable:) congrats. Im sorry if you've already mentioned but how far along are you?

Raechay- Oh god now I want sushi:dohh: lol


----------



## Bug222

yay Ziggy- great scan!!

I am also a nurse- I work in the ICU- the "odours" make me a little gaggy but not to bad yet... last time it was brutal I was lucky to have really great coworkers!! 
RaeChay- were do you live/work?? Is it a workplace policy that you don't care for ID patients? I wish mine had something like that.. wearing a mask makes the gaggy feeling so much worse!!!


----------



## Ziggie

Well I've still had no nausea... And I'm definitely beginning to think no symptoms is as normal as all the symptoms. There doesn't seem to be any rules to this baby making business!!!!

The only thing that's kind of developed is all I have been able to think about since lying awake at 2am last night is chicken wings. I'm totally obsessed, I'm even googling recipes. I've never ever cooked them, I've only ever eaten them as an ordered meal twice in my life I think lol. Hot and spicy wings. Mmmmmmmm.

Abii - I'm 7 weeks exactly according to LMP, and baby measured a day or 2 under, which is prob quite accurate as I'm not like clock work and my cycles vary by a few days. With did establish OHs sperm must have been a strong swimmer though!! He's mega proud of that lol


----------



## No Doubt

I was craving a burger then Wendy's popped into my head so I got the baconator...and fries! So yummy! I swear if you weren't looking at me eating you would think I was doing something else, lol. I was moaning nonstop, lol. I can't believe I ate it all...in my defense I did share my fries with my son, so what if he only had about 6. Can't help if he wasn't eating fast enough, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

No Doubt said:


> I was craving a burger then Wendy's popped into my head so I got the baconator...and fries! So yummy! I swear if you weren't looking at me eating you would think I was doing something else, lol. I was moaning nonstop, lol. I can't believe I ate it all...in my defense I did share my fries with my son, so what if he only had about 6. Can't help if he wasn't eating fast enough, lol.

:haha: :haha: :haha:

All the food! I love eating as it is... This is going to be terrible as I'd already put weight on before hand!!! I always said I'd be super healthy "I don't want a baby made out of chips and chocolate" I said....

Yeah right. 

I've never heard of a baconator but that sound AMAZING.


----------



## No Doubt

It was...two beef patties with two slides of cheese, bacon strips, mayo, ketchup, mustard and pickles. Yum!!!!!


----------



## Abii

Ziggie- Well your ultrasound looks great:) at my last u/s(I was 6w5d) they said bean was measuring smaller but he wasn't concerned. I heard its normal to measure a week or 2 behind without cause for concern and your bean looks perfect:thumbup: and lol about your hubby that was funny, I bet my hubby is feeling the same cause it took a long 10 months for this bub to make their appearance:winkwink:

No doubt- Oh gosh, I need jonny rockets now lol I cant stop thinking about a burger with onion rings, om nom nom:haha:


----------



## Abii

Well I have to wait until the 15th to get my Jonny rockets but I finally got my nachos:)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Ziggie said:


> Squid baby.
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/14imn9f.jpg

Awww :)


----------



## Shey

I have a question. I know midol is for periods but it does have Tylenol in it. I was wondering can you still use it even when pregnant?


----------



## RaeChay

Tylenol is fine, no no's are ibuprofen, aspirin (unless prescribed), naproxen. I wouldn't take midol though, they usually include a diuretic which is also not ok. Straight Tylenol is your best bet ;) maybe a hot water bottle :)


----------



## Ziggie

This Johnny rockets... Is it all over the US?!

I'm there in June :D will post more details nearer the time as I need some advice on it. But I want one of those burgers lol!

I had the best night sleep I've had in a long time last night!!!! Still got up once for a wee, but no tossing and turning :D

Funniest thing ever before bed though, I caught my delightful boyfriend kneeling down to wee in the toilet lol (like seriously, wtf?!) and he claimed he does it when it's dark so he doesn't splash the seat (the light was on LOL) so I was literally creased over laughing, couldn't breathe it was so funny... Then he farted and it made me gag, which made me immediately burst into sobbing tears.... So I was laughing and sobbing all at the same time!!! Omg insane emotions LOL.

Not sure that helped me sleep but thought it was funny enough to share LOL


----------



## BeautifulD

Shey - Sorry I can't help honey, I'm in the uk and have no idea what those are x 

Zig - that's hilarious!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## No Doubt

Omg zig! I literally had that same moment Friday morning, except my hubbs squats down after sex. He says he can't get a straight stream going after that, lol. Then he farted too, bug I was in the shower already, so kind of trapped. I literally thought I was gonna toss it in the shower. That's not the first time that's happened and it always pisses me off. He of course laughs...but when he's squatting he always checks to see if I'm looking at him and then yells at me to stop, so I guess he's getting me back. I know he hates it when I stare at him peeing, and I only do it cause it gets under his skin...weirdo, lol!


----------



## Ziggie

Men are just weird aren't they.....

Well, I just went out and bought chicken wings and 3 bottles of hot sauce! The first shop didn't have any raw wings so I bought cooked frozen ones 'just in case'. I, hoping my wing fascination will disappear once I eat all of these :D

I've only ever bought them to feed the dogs with before now :lol:


----------



## No Doubt

Do you give your dogs the bones? I don't give mine chicken bones cause they say they can splinter and choke the dogs.

If you add a little butter to your hot sauce and he it up, then soak the wings in the sauce, it'll be yummy!


----------



## Ziggie

I feed the dogs raw, so they get bones, the lot! Cooked bones splinter, but raw are ok as long as they're not weight bearing bones (they can shatter).

I'm doing two batches of wings, one marinated in butter and hot sauce, and one tossed in flour which I will coat afterwards :D I even had to butcher the wings (eeeeuw).


----------



## No Doubt

Lol about butchering the wings. The things we do for cravings, lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

Omg nd my dh hates it when I look at him when he's peeing! He also can't pee if I talk to him so if I want to get him back for something I go inand start a conversation with him, he goes mad :rofl: 

We're having a bbq tonight mmmmmmmmmm I cannot WAIT!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

It must be a man thing cos my OH will walk in on me peeing that's fine but if I do it he has a strop :rofl:

BBQ sounds great, I could eat Chinese curry sauce with chippy chips but no where at all here for that :brat:


----------



## Ziggie

I never want to see a chicken wing ever again.


----------



## No Doubt

Mmmm bbq! I was craving bbq ribs so bad last week I bought to racks of baby backs and threw them on the grill. The survived...barely, lol.

Oh no zig, I hope they good and you can't stand the sight of them cause you stuffed yourself and not because they didn't turn out well.


----------



## eve31

Ladies, I am afraid that I am saying goodbye to you all :( - wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months and hope to see you again soon x


----------



## cazi77

Just reading back and catching up.

So sorry eve :hugs:


----------



## vickytoria88

So sorry to hear that eve. Lots of love.


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm so so sorry eve :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry eve. We are here if you want to talk.


----------



## Conina

So sorry Eve. :Hugs: We're here for you if you need us


----------



## Ziggie

No Doubt said:


> Mmmm bbq! I was craving bbq ribs so bad last week I bought to racks of baby backs and threw them on the grill. The survived...barely, lol.
> 
> Oh no zig, I hope they good and you can't stand the sight of them cause you stuffed yourself and not because they didn't turn out well.

Stuffed!!!! :thumbup:



eve31 said:


> Ladies, I am afraid that I am saying goodbye to you all :( - wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months and hope to see you again soon x

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

So sorry eve:cry:


----------



## Sabster

Ziggie: I can't believe you are already having cravings. how far along are you? I hope you enjoyed those wings!

We had BBQ all weekend although I didn't really eat much. I am in a weird - I dont like anything anymore- phase, so I just eat out of necessity. However I did have some kick ass samosas today and am paying dearly with heartburn now but it was worth it!!!

Eve: Im sorry for your loss! Ive been there twice before and support is super important. I hope you can count on those closest to you :) hugz


----------



## Lucyjo81

So sorry Eve :hugs: xxx


----------



## RaeChay

Condolences, Eve. So many of us know the pain of a loss. Do reach out, it helps. FX that you're able to try again soon, and for a sticky forever baby <3


----------



## YoshiPikachu

eve31 said:


> Ladies, I am afraid that I am saying goodbye to you all :( - wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months and hope to see you again soon x

Oh no. :( :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

so sorry for your loss eve xxx


----------



## Gregsprincess

eve31 said:


> Ladies, I am afraid that I am saying goodbye to you all :( - wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months and hope to see you again soon x

So sorry eve :hugs:


----------



## eve31

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Keneajay

so sorry dear


----------



## Ziggie

Sabster said:


> Ziggie: I can't believe you are already having cravings. how far along are you? I hope you enjoyed those wings!
> 
> We had BBQ all weekend although I didn't really eat much. I am in a weird - I dont like anything anymore- phase, so I just eat out of necessity. However I did have some kick ass samosas today and am paying dearly with heartburn now but it was worth it!!!

Only 7 weeks :D I don't know if it was a true craving, I just woke up in the night thinking about them... And couldn't shake it! Now I've had them, I'm done, I don't want any more for a long time :D

I'm hungry 90% of the time normally, so nothing is much different for me lol. I just can't be bothered to cook or eat anything I normally would. I feel so lazy!!! If I think about what I want for tea I'm stumped... So I'm leaning towards things that are quick and easy... I said I'd cook a roast today. So. Can't. Be. Bothered...... I've slept better last 2 nights, yet feel like my eyes want to drop off :( had a headache all day too (I rarely get headaches)... So I'm in bed again and have been for the past hour. So much to do, so can't be arsed.


----------



## Conina

Only hungry 90% of the time? Result! I've just finished my lunch and am already wondering what else I can eat. Oh and did I mention I'm on slimming world??? :blush:


----------



## Ziggie

Conina said:


> Only hungry 90% of the time? Result! I've just finished my lunch and am already wondering what else I can eat. Oh and did I mention I'm on slimming world??? :blush:

Haha well, my default states are starving or stuffed. I'm never 'satisfied' not sure what that is :nope:

Slimming world whilst pregnant sounds like an oxymoron :haha:


----------



## Conina

Yep I told my consultant last week (the only person apart from my hubby who knows!) And she was encouraging me to keep it going but I can't see me keeping it going too long. 

The funny thing is that I was on sw when I got pregnant with c too. This time I haven't been going that long and when I joined my Secretary said "now you watch out, you know what happened last time..." :blush:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Ziggie: I'm sorry you don't feel good!!! That sounds awful. It's weird. Once I hit eight weeks things started to calm down for me.... Don't know whether I should feel happy or scared!! You're cracking me up with the food talk!

Conina: Whats slim world? And what happened last time? Haha


----------



## Ziggie

Conina said:


> Yep I told my consultant last week (the only person apart from my hubby who knows!) And she was encouraging me to keep it going but I can't see me keeping it going too long.
> 
> The funny thing is that I was on sw when I got pregnant with c too. This time I haven't been going that long and when I joined my Secretary said "now you watch out, you know what happened last time..." :blush:

Oh well. You know what to do of you ever want number three :haha:



HopefulMarla said:


> Ziggie: I'm sorry you don't feel good!!! That sounds awful. It's weird. Once I hit eight weeks things started to calm down for me.... Don't know whether I should feel happy or scared!! You're cracking me up with the food talk!
> 
> Conina: Whats slim world? And what happened last time? Haha

Thanks :hugs: I don't feel too bad, mostly just lazy like I don't want to move anything.... I don't think I could sleep though :nope: 

I am getting hungry again so might have to move :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> Only hungry 90% of the time? Result! I've just finished my lunch and am already wondering what else I can eat. Oh and did I mention I'm on slimming world??? :blush:

I was doing slimming world 2 years ago when I got my first BFP going to the classes and lost almost 2 stone then I was following slimming world on my own when I got my BFP this time and had all good intentions of keeping it up - that went out the window pretty quickly :rofl: mainly because of the hunger that seems insatiable!!

Today is the worst day I've had for nausea though, usually it eases after I've eaten something and then passes in waves, today its constant :cry: I actually thought the further into pregnancy the better it would get!!


----------



## Conina

Marla-sw is a slimming club a bit like weight watchers. And it looks like every time I start it I get pregnant! 

GP I know what you mean, I'm so hungry all the time!


----------



## Sabster

Im glad you ladies are hungry 90% of the time!!! I am def. not hungry!!! at 9 weeks and most foods gross me out. i am making an active effort to eat protein at least, butI had the worst indigestion last night so I am not too sure what else I will eat in he following days.. I was doing really well with no morning sickness, but now I am visually grossed out and good smells are gross too! BACON? EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

and vegetables.... go figure. At least I am eating bananas and peanut butter lol


----------



## HopefulMarla

Meat grosses me out!!! Mmmm bananas and peanut butter. Yummmmm


----------



## HopefulMarla

I think I just had my first weird craving. It's a peanut butter/banana/strawberry sandwich. My mouth is literally watering!! Mmmmmm yummmm


----------



## No Doubt

That actually does sound yummy...with honey!


----------



## Reyrey7

Think I am due around 23rd December. Literally only just found out so still in shock a little.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Congrats!

In five hours I have ate a bowl of cereal, a peanut butter, strawberry, and banana sandwich, andddd an entire box of pasta roni, and my stomach is GROWLING!! I JUST ate about 20 mins ago!!!! Ughhhh why!


----------



## No Doubt

God I want one of those sandwiches! I may have to send the hubbs out for that, lol, at least the ingredients. I have some but not all.

Welcome and congrats rey!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I wanted the symptoms, should have thought about what I was asking for! Been nauseous now for 3 days straight, and had dry heaves at 430 this morning. All I want to do is sleep and I have to force myself to eat...


----------



## HopefulMarla

That sandwich was DELICIOUS..... Mmmm. 

I also asked for symptoms..... BAD IDEA!! Sorry you're not feeling well


----------



## Leami

Hi everyone! :D Hope you are all doing well! 

I would love to join, I am due in December too, the 25th :) I am so excited, can't wait!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and and congrats leami!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I ate last night and then threw it up. :/


----------



## calibelle

:thumbup:

Been catching up! This is the best thread ever. Sometimes I need a break from the main board. 

Welcome new mommies.

I love that you are all hungry too. I need a burger everyday, no lettuce or tom but extra pickles. I have to hide from my OH because he has became the scale monitor. Has anyone tried cornology? It's flavored popcorn place. Yikes! Cheese popcorn.

Because of a bleed that is nearly resolved, hooray, I have had the chance to see my chicken nugget every week. 3 scans in 3 weeks. Starting to feel hopeful.

Hope everyone is doing great this evening.


----------



## jen_niferRose

Haven't checked in i a while again.. lol - 10wks today! Just patiently waiting for the 12wk ultrasound.. Cant wait! Anyone else getting close to 12 wks! I am excited to tell my work, so I dont have to keep it a secret anymore.. plus my mom and MIL keep asking me if they can tell people yet! lol


----------



## No Doubt

Getting close. Get to see my peanut best Saturday! Excited about that!


----------



## RaeChay

Having a scan on May 13 (around 7.5 wks). Wish I was closing in on second tri though!


----------



## Bug222

this thread makes me laugh! Glad im not the only one who CANT STOP eating... no wonder i look 20 weeks already.. nom nom nom...


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: and congrats to the new ladies.

I like peanut butter with nutella on toast with sliced banana on top but that was before getting pregnant :haha:

I'm still constantly nauseaous and now it seems to carry on even after I eat, unfortunately it hasn't put me off eating :rofl:


----------



## BeautifulD

Morning ladies :hi: 

How are we all? 

Cali.... I'm craving burgers too, I really can't get enough but I have a lot of self restraint or I just know I'll end up the size of a house, I'm already out of my normal jeans and have had to give in and get the leggings and maternity jeans out. 

Scan day for me, looking forward to seeing how much pudding has grown and hopefully being able to dish out a dose of 'I told you so' when it comes to dates :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> Cali.... I'm craving burgers too, I really can't get enough but I have a lot of self restraint or I just know I'll end up the size of a house, I'm already out of my normal jeans and have had to give in and get the leggings and maternity jeans out.
> 
> Scan day for me, looking forward to seeing how much pudding has grown and hopefully being able to dish out a dose of 'I told you so' when it comes to dates :haha:

Have fun seeing your little bean again :happydance: my next scan is the 12th and time seems to be going quite slow :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

I feel like it's going super fast for me! I can't believe I'm 9 weeks tomorrow :shock: it's been really busy this end so I've had lots to occupy my mind which helps :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm going to get a double cheeseburger while I'm in Epsom having my scan :smug: I can't wait! :rofl:


----------



## Gregsprincess

I only have work to occupy my mind and thats clearly not working :rofl: It will probably better after today as I have rest of the week off to spend with family who are visiting :happydance: enjoy that cheeseburger too :winkwink:


----------



## Conina

I'm so bad this time - with the mc etc I've been almost not thinking about it so I haven't even been to see the dr yet!! Going tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get my scan date quite soon, since based on my LMP I'm actually a week ahead of my ticker.

I am DREADING telling work - it's not going to go down well at all...


----------



## BeautifulD

I have been too Conina, the only pregnancy related dealings I have had are with the epu. 

She told me off last time because I hadn't been to my gp and gotten my referral sorted for booking in and 12 w scan... I only put the form in on Friday!


----------



## Ziggie

I'm in work too.... I don't want to be in work :( but does keep me busy I suppose!!

Good luck with your scan today D!!! So exciting :) I have one booked for Sunday which I'm supposed to cancelling as we went Saturday instead.... but I'm hesitating. I might go!! Other half can't go though so I'd be alone :( decisions decisions.

Hope everyone has a fabulous burger filled day!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm going on my own today as hubby has to work and this morning Archie has woken up covered head to toe in a rash that looks worryingly like measles :wacko: he's been off colour since Friday, very miserable with a unexplained high temp... I put it down to teething but now I'm not so sure! Anyway so the friend that was goung to come with is now having Archie as my other friend who was going to have him has a newborn and I can't risk her picking whatever it is up... So yeah on my jack jones :(


----------



## Conina

Oh beautiful what a nightmare!! I've been so lucky with C, he's never had anything worse than a cold (touching every bit of wood within reach as we speak...) His nursery has had up on the door that chicken pox is going round, and the numbers seem to be going up every time we go in...


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck with your scan D! Sorry about archie, that's terrible! I hope it gets sorted soon.

I'm not in burger mode since I had it already, lol. Now I just want cereal, lol.


----------



## pathos

I'm having killer migraines. 
Poor hubby, I m using him as a massage machine and he is sick of me cooking green lentils 3 days in a row. I am reading your cravings in the hope of wanting something naughty for the sake of him.

I noticed the january jellybeans group, in a way it is relieving :) we are progressing, some of us already hit the double digits in terms of weeks :happydance:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Can't wait to hear about your scan D.

I wish I was having cravings, this nausea is some what reassuring but BLAH lol. Guess I got what I asked for.


----------



## Sabster

I canT come on this thread anymore! you guys make me hungry!!! LOL

I was reading about pregnancy nutrional needs , and since I am pretty weird with my food preference lately I figured peanut butterwould be good since it has protein and we have to eat more protein when pregnant... Also bananas are delish, so they go hand in hand :) i also just eat avocados on their own...

I buy a non-GMO peanut butter with coconut oil, its SO GOOD! expensive but worth every penny. I will try almond butter too, but a small jar is almost 10$..... 

How is everyone doing today? 

I have no nauseau but I get dizzy very easily and my sense of smells is driving me insane. 

10 weeks this SAT!! OMG!"


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi girls. So sorry that I haven't been around I have been struggling but I have managed to book a reassurance scan for friday. I am hoping I will be able to relax a little after that. Im so scared after my previous loss that I cant think straight.

I hope everyone is getting on ok? 

Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I have been dying fromr some asparagus and mozzarella with some olive oil and Balsamic vinegar so that's what I am having for dinner tonight... I can't wait! I've not long had my double cheeseburger and already I'm daydreaming about what I'm having next :blush: 

Scan went really well :cloud9: puddin is now measuring at 9+2 :rofl: and was doing a little dance for me <3 so cute... it amazes me how much they grow in such a short time! Last time he was a little blip and this time I saw his arm and leg buds and he was wriggling around... Amazing... <3


----------



## Conina

BeautifulD said:


> I have been dying fromr some asparagus and mozzarella with some olive oil and Balsamic vinegar so that's what I am having for dinner tonight... I can't wait! I've not long had my double cheeseburger and already I'm daydreaming about what I'm having next :blush:
> 
> Scan went really well :cloud9: puddin is now measuring at 9+2 :rofl: and was doing a little dance for me <3 so cute... it amazes me how much they grow in such a short time! Last time he was a little blip and this time I saw his arm and leg buds and he was wriggling around... Amazing... <3

That sounds gorgeous. I love asparagus.

Do you realise you're calling pudding "he"?? Is that deliberate or are you getting vibes?

Sorry you've been struggling sailorsgirl. I hope the scan calms you down :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Sailors :hugs: I know that feeling all to well, it's only natural for you to feel that way :hugs: looking forward to some fab news from your scan x

I love asparagus too <3 

Yep! I have a feeling puds is a boy, I'm convinced.... That said I was convinced archie was a girl so... :rofl:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah you now have me crazing asparagus and dippy eggs!

Thanks girls. I am sure everything will be ok. 

Xxx


----------



## Gregsprincess

Beautiful - glad scan went well :dance: do you get the pictures to keep or is that only at the main scans?

Doesn't asparagus make pee smell funny :haha: I tried it once and didn't like it because it was a bit slimey :sick:

I fancied pasta for lunch (again :dohh:) and the bakery here only had a carbonara type tortellini - I feel so :sick: now and the thought of anything with creamy sauce is making me want to gag, I won't be having anything similar for a while!! Having pork schnitzel, new potatoes and salad for dinner that OH is making.

Sailorsgirl - I hope you get some reassurance on Friday :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

No :( with archie I had loads of pictures but they're not giving them out so freely this time :brat: next stop is 12 week so I shall buy some of those :) 

I've never noticed that :haha: 
The asparagus you had was most definitely over cooked, it only needs a few minutes in boiling water mmmmm I can't wait! Lol xx


----------



## cazi77

Yey so glad your scan wen well em

I'm having a huge wobble today! Have been able to find the heartbeat on a doppler everyday until today! Have tried twice and just cannot find it! To make matters worse my sickness is hardly there at all today and its been terrible! I don't have a scan for another week!


----------



## No Doubt

Cazi and sailor, hope everything calms for you guys soon.

I heard asparagus makes your pee smell funny too, lol. But I do live it, when cooked properly.

Yay for the scan D. I know I'm always amazed at how fast they grow too.

Still want cereal...


----------



## Conina

cazi - when I was pregnant with C my DOCTOR tried to find the heartbeat at about 10 weeks and couldn't find it. Cue me freaking for 2 weeks until my scan happened. When I told the drs who did the scan they were surprised he even tried at that stage!

Asparagus is also free on Slimming world!! Until you put half a pack of melted butter on top...


----------



## BeautifulD

Cazi - I couldn't find puds the otherday it took me 3 attempts... the little monkey had moved to a completely different side :dohh: 

I also find I struggle to find it this early if I haven't eaten, need the toilet :blush: and if my bladder is empty xx


----------



## Ziggie

Just chiming in to say.....

ASPARAGUS DOES MAKE YOUR WEE SMELL FUNNY!!!!!!!

I eat a lot of it... So I know these things. In fact, it always amazes me how quickly after you eat it it does it!!!!


----------



## cazi77

Found it sooooo happy! I cannot wait to get out of 1st tri!


----------



## RaeChay

I forgot who, but another nurse on here had asked if my hospital had a policy on letting prego nurses avoid ID patients. I still take mrsa, c-diff, resistant E. coli, pna patients. Just not measles, shingles, chicken pox, TB, or patients currently receiving chemo. There's no policy, it's a larger hospital so there are enough nurses to make it work, and it's more of an understanding that KU nurses won't get those patients. Of course I float so it's frustrating that I have to tell the charge every shift....oh well. 

We're having an outbreak of measles in our community right now. I know it's a hot button subject, but I find it so maddening that there exist people who refuse to vaccinate, with the hundreds of studies that have been done re: autism, and how thoroughly it's been debunked. Also my BnB banner is some dumb new book from jenny McCarthy. Ugh. 

End rant.


----------



## BeautifulD

cazi77 said:


> Found it sooooo happy! I cannot wait to get out of 1st tri!

:wohoo: I knew you would :friends: had lo moved to a different location? Xx


----------



## cazi77

Yes it had gone to my left! Quite a long way too!


----------



## BeautifulD

Puddin did exactly the same :haha: he went from far right to far left!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you found the hb cazi!


----------



## vickytoria88

Feeling miserable. This 24 hr constant nausea feeling is getting to me. Been sick this morning. 

What are you all doing for sickness?


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you feel like poo Vic. I'm not struggling with it so much this time, but last time I did ginger ale and I ate. I've hear sour things help as well as mint. This to round I have a ginger ale and crackers every morning so I don't know if that's why I'm having a better go at it, but something to think about.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Try to never let yourself be hungry! It's a cycle, because you're sick. You don't eat, and then you get sicker! The midwife told me to snack on nuts, because it helps maintain energy. It works REALLY well. She said when you eat crackers or carbs as a snack to get rid of nausea it spikes your energy, which is what causes nausea! Haha so try proteins and fats as snacks. Also, try B6 with Unisom. Or just the B6 in the day if you can't be tired :)


----------



## Ziggie

Eeeeuw sorry you're feeling so sick :( 

I still don't even have a whiff of nausea. In fact, I've had a constant stream of food going into my mouth today... 

My veins are showing on my stomach now (even through the podge). I think I look like the hulk :D

We decided on our game plan too... Booking another private scan at approx 10 weeks so we can tell our parents, and check everything is ok, as I go away in June. Then my nhs scan is booked for the 9th of June just before I go :) so breaks things up nicely!! Only 3 weeks till the next scan.... Hurry up time!!!!!!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## No Doubt

I'm doing well. Having the world's best sandwhich right now! I've been craving one, but haven't had it cause of the whole you're not to suppose to eat deli meat thing, but this place grills the meat then sticks it on the sandwhich, so totally ok! It's devine! I was a grouch earlier, but this has definitely helped sooth my mood, lol. I told my my boss that hungry pregnant lady is definitely not where he wants to be, lol. He even came back to check on me later and see how I was...definitely was in rare form earlier, lol.


----------



## Sabster

vickytoria88 said:


> Feeling miserable. This 24 hr constant nausea feeling is getting to me. Been sick this morning.
> 
> What are you all doing for sickness?

I was doing really great but I started struggling in the mornings... I dont get nausea but I get really bad acid reflux in the morning. I try to eat relatively soon afterwaking up andthat helps. I also ad a bigger than usual lunch today and now I feel like CRAP. Its like Im going to puke at any second but I am trying to hold it together... burping seems to help....

other than that just feeling extremely tired these last few days. My work schedule is packed so I wont get a break until victoria day weekend.


----------



## pathos

We are trying to decide if we want this genetic screening and neck measuring - dont know what its called in English. I have a scan on friday and that day we should inform the doctor about our decision, sign papers etc. 

My initial decision is no, I dont need additional stress, the accuracy and the validity of the tests are somewhat questionable, the test is damn expensive etc..., but hubby says it would be nice to be informed before hand. Any ideas? I am 32 years old.


----------



## Sabster

pathos:

we are doing the nuchal translucency test. its costly but we decided to go ahead with it because we will not continue the pregnancy if there is a high chance of chromosonal defects. its a very personal choice. if the tests results wouldnt change your mind then theres no point in doing it.

I know that the test is based on ratios and probabilities. if you get let's say 1 in 100 chance based on the blood test and the ultrasound, they will go ahead and do another test ( the poking the placenta with a needle) to confirm or to debunk the original prognosis...

i know that chances also increase dramatically with age, but I think the big deal is when you are over 35... i am 29 so my chances are OK. but We will still go ahead with the testing.


----------



## cazi77

I'm good thanks very sick tho! Sorry to hear others are suffering with it too.

As for the NT test we have decided not to have it done. We didn't gave it done with our DD. It's a very personal decision and a tough one. If you got a yes no answer from the scan and blood test I would have it done but I wouldn't gave an amnio done as for me the risk of m/c is too high and I know I'm just going to worry over the 1/??? Chance I get. As I say it's a personal decision and I understand why people do/don't have it done.


----------



## BeautifulD

I will have it done, I would rather know if I'm honest also I'm 35 so at greater risk... It is a very personal choice x


----------



## No Doubt

We are having it done and we did it with dd. My nephew has down syndrome and hubbs brother was diagnosed with cerebral palsy at birth. It didn't matter to us, and still doesn't. We're having the baby regardless, but but what swayed my decision with ds (I originally said no) was my midwife saying that if there was an issue, they could have a specialized pediatrician team there at birth instead of having to call someone in and wait as you don't know if you'll need them or not.

It is very personal, and I honestly don't know what the coat is as our insurance covers it. But whatever decision you make I'm sure it will be the right one for your family.


----------



## RaeChay

Pathos- at 32 you're not yet considered high risk. We plan to have it done since insurance covers it, and it's another chance to admire baby. Not sure it would affect our decision, but if I got a high chance of downs, I'd like to be prepared at birth. Blood tests can determine trisomy, and some trisomies are terminal, meaning you would be strongly encouraged to terminate. Having had a termination myself (for medical reasons), I can tell you that the earlier in the pregnancy you can do it, the easier it is- mentally, physically and emotionally (not that it's ever easy...it's the worst thing in the whole world). So there's that to consider- would you terminate for downs? For trisomy? If not, then if the expense is unreasonable, there's really no reason.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Not to kill all the testing talk, but I saw my baby today!! I am 9weeks, and measured at 8 week 5 day. They're keeping the nine week call though, because it is not far off enough to change it! haha 

Here is my gummy bear with a heart rate of 182!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY9WEEK.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## No Doubt

Aww, hopeful so cute! He/she does look like a gummy bear, lol!


----------



## Andi86

Beautiful scan HopefulMarla! Were you nervous at all? Did u have m/s? I have my first u/s next week. I'll be 10 or 11 weeks. Ive hated waiting this long... But they normally dont scan until 12 weeks here but are doing it early because I had irregular cycles. Im so scared nothing will be there. Especially since I dont have strong symptoms...mostly just tiredness and gas. I have had waves of nausea the last couple weeks but not to the point where its hard to function and only lasts a very short time. I can't stop worrying about it as much as I try not to.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Andi86 said:


> Beautiful scan HopefulMarla! Were you nervous at all? Did u have m/s? I have my first u/s next week. I'll be 10 or 11 weeks. Ive hated waiting this long... But they normally dont scan until 12 weeks here but are doing it early because I had irregular cycles. Im so scared nothing will be there. Especially since I dont have strong symptoms...mostly just tiredness and gas. I have had waves of nausea the last couple weeks but not to the point where its hard to function and only lasts a very short time. I can't stop worrying about it as much as I try not to.

I was VERY nervous!! It's weird though. As soon as you step into the office. Everything goes so fast. You really don't have much time to think about it! My symptoms haven't really been strong. Ever since eight weeks. Everything has been relieving! It has been freaking me out, but apparently everything is fine. So, I am not gonna worry about it :) You shouldn't either!


----------



## BeautifulD

My goodness Hopeful, what a gorgeous pic <3 congratulations momma xx

Andi I have very minimal symptoms and my little pudding was just fine at my scan on Tuesday, measuring ahead and wriggling around <3 symptoms really don't mean very much at all so try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## vickytoria88

Off to my booking in appointment in a bit


----------



## Conina

Awww lovely scan pic!!


----------



## vickytoria88

Just had my booking in. All went ok, waiting for scan date. Edd 17th but all bets are on Christmas day


----------



## pathos

Oww gorgeous scan! I hope I can post a similar picture tomorrow, nervous and worried due to lack of symptoms. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thank you all for your insights :flower:.


----------



## Ziggie

That scan is SO CUTE!! 

I've not had many symptoms either but squid baby was fine at my 7 week scan!!! I didn't expect to see anything! 

Doesn't stop you worrying... still minimal symptoms and I'm nervous for the next one but having the early scan helped SO much to relieve my anxiety.

Only 3 weeks till scan number 2!! Then we are telling close family :D


----------



## No Doubt

I think it's normal to be nervous. I hear my bean all the time and I'm still nervous about my scan next Saturday. I was nervous before every scan with ds, so I don't think that ever goes away.

Woke up at 1:45 this morning to a wasp stinging me on my head! Then I asked hubbs to find it cause I initially thought it was a spider that bit me and with me being preggo I was gonna tell him to kill it then save it in case it was poisonous so we knew which antidote to have if we ended up in the emergency room...see I'm a nut case, lol. But anyway he found it and said don't move so what do I do, yell and jump away from it thinking its still on me. He finally said that it had wings and told me not to move again cause he'd found it again. He flushed it. I still called the on call just to be sure and she said it wouldn't affect the pregnancy...just my sleep and everyone else in the house. I woke my son up when I yelled. Blah...and I was the last person to go back to sleep of course....


----------



## Andi86

Haha omg No Doubt that is a random thing to happen. I could picture you freaking out made me laugh because I'd be the same.


----------



## No Doubt

It wash funny when it happened...it woke me up it hurt so bad and I turned into q complete five year old, lol. I almost cried. I dug my head into hubbys chest and refused to move my hand cause it hurt. I even got our of the bed and went to get mu son like that and he kept telling me to move my hand so he could look and I kept saying no. I didn't know what it looked like if it was bleeding, I just knew from the pain that half my face had to be falling off, lol. Of course this wasn't the case...

I was stung by a bee a couple years back when we were working out the yard and I became a five year old then too...and I did cry, lol. I actually went in search of hubbs so I could cry to him, lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

:rofl: that's so funny ND!! The same happened to hubby last summer, he wears ear plugs so didn't hear the wasp buzzing around his face, it stung him right on the cheek! I heard an almighty scream coming from the bedroom when it stung him, a scream that resembled that of a two year old girl! :haha: 

It does really hurt though! I got stung on my foot last year by a bee... I was hopping around like a mad woman for ages :rofl:


----------



## HopefulMarla

I'm sorry to laugh at your story, but it's hilarious!! Hahaha so funny! Sorry :( 

Me and my OH actually don't live together. He lives about an hour and a half away. We are trying to figure out whether he is moving here. Or if I'm moving there. So, when bugs attack. All I have is my giant black lab hahah. The other day I wS attacked by a wasp. I hid under the blanket and screamed her name! She came on to the bed. Covered me with her whole body, and was snapping away trying to eat it without moving from her cover of me. It was so sweet!!! Bugs are scary when you're pregnant...... Everything is scary when you're pregnant! 

Thanks for all the comments on my gummy bear!! I hope everyone's scans go well today! Post pictures!


----------



## Ziggie

Ahhhh that's so funny! My boyfriend was stung on the face by a bumblebee the other day!!!!!

I can't stop eating :( ate my lunch before 11 today. Then was starving again at 3 so bought a sandwich. And monster munch. Not good!


----------



## Conina

Awwww Monster Munch!! I would so love a Monster Munch right now!!


----------



## pathos

hehe No doubt sorry, i know the pain. but i have to admit i laughed as well :blush:

i had my first usg at 6w2d, and i have a scan picture and there is even arrow pointing "embryo", but all i see is a bubble (probably yolk sack) so my first scan was not very assuring... still i talk to that picture and wish him/her well every day... i ll try to attach the pic.
 



Attached Files:







6w2d.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BeautifulD

Bubs is measuring a little behind Pathos? Did you see a little heartbeat? 

Beautiful scan pic xx


----------



## pathos

oh that's from 4 weeks ago, sorry for the confusion. 
i am very nervous for tomorrow, and i realized i haven't posted its scan picture. so while i think i am still pregnant, i wanted to post it. i know it does not make sense :/


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks for all the laughs ladies, lol. my face still hurts where it stung me when I touch it...stupid wasp!

That's so cute about your lab hopeful. We have two dogs and when this happened they were both under the bed in no time. My big protectors...lol.

Don't feel bad ziggie...I eat too...eating pizza right now as I type this actually, lol.

Pathos, that was your first u/s from when you were 6+2 right?


----------



## BeautifulD

pathos said:


> oh that's from 4 weeks ago, sorry for the confusion.
> i am very nervous for tomorrow, and i realized i haven't posted its scan picture. so while i think i am still pregnant, i wanted to post it. i know it does not make sense :/

Ooooooh I see!!! Sorry hun! 

You will be just fine tomorrow honey :hugs: I can't wait to hear all about it and see the pics <3 

Honestly, no symptoms this end either! And I saw puddin wriggling around on Tuesday :) xx


----------



## Conina

Heck I had no symptoms first time round and now he's 21 months!


----------



## Andi86

It makes me feel better there is others with barely any symptoms and their LO were ok. I have my 1st scan (dating scan) on Wednesday next week ill be 10 or 11 weeks. My family and close friends already know Im pregnant but if everything turns out good with the scan im going to tell everyone at work because people are starting to notice. Today someone said I looked glowing pregnant. I laughed and was like "no I dont"....in my head I was thinking "oh crap". I also work with my cousin she is the only one who knows besides my boss. She whispered to me today that im starting to show. 

Are any of you other girls starting to show? or showed early with their first? Im sure its just bloat but I do have a higher chance of twins because it runs on both sides of our families and also I took Femara to get pregnant which can make a higher chance of multiples.


----------



## HopefulMarla

I am TOTALLY starting to show :) I don't care if it's bloat or baby. Bloat is a symptom of baby. Therefore, it's baby! Haha


----------



## No Doubt

I don't how you're defining show, but with my son I was wearing the belly band by 6 weeks cause I couldn't fasten my pants...with this one it was 7 weeks. I do have a little bump there now and a couple of the ladies that I'm preggo have said I'm showing. I just keep wearing bigger shirts, but I'm sure those that don't know just keep it to themselves instead of possibly calling me fat, lol. Everyone is different hun. And maybe it is just bloat who knows. I followed a girl a girl on here that a certified baby bump at 9 weeks. She was underweight so she showed more and sooner, but who would of thought at 9 weeks, you know...? Being told you're glowing is better than being told you didn't make the cut, lol.

I still don't plan on telling people every...they'll see the bump eventually. My mom actually got mad at me cause she was thinking that she could tell people after the first trimester and I told her she couldn't. It's my news to share (or not share) anyway. She's had her kids! Can I have my moment?!?!


----------



## BeautifulD

I've actually had to bust my maternity jeans and leggings out :blush: I'm always an early show'er though, I always carry very big and have to put up with those oooo areyou sure tthere's only one in there!? Comments :dohh:


----------



## Ziggie

I'm still minimal symptoms! Only consistent thing has been sore boobs. But the soreness changes daily. Also... veins! My areola are larger too. 

I'm bloated but I have mild ibs so again not unusual!!

I'm no where near as tired as I was either! Sleeping better since my scan!

Just staying positive everything is as it should be and waiting for my next scan!!! Only 2 weeks.....


----------



## Gregsprincess

Good luck ladies who are having scans today :flower: 

Still got constant nausea and have had a headache for two days now :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

I've had a flight headache too for a few days but I think mine is due to the weather. I always get headaches when the seasons change and it's finally warming up and staying that way. Headaches can also be a sign of dehydration so make sure you're drinking plenty of water.

I tend to show a little early too apparently as this is my only second, but it was the same with ds. I've got the are you sure there aren't two in there comment before too. My uterus is bigger though cause it the fibroid I have so it's always bigger than what it should be at any given stage.


----------



## pathos

:hi:
Oh I am so relieved :happydance::happydance:
The baby looks like a gummy bear heheh, those tiny limbs were constantly moving. We heard the hb.

All I have is 2.5 kgs gained within the last 40 days :dohh: and some ugly acne on my chin. So ladies without symptoms who are freaking out like me, relax - we are indeed the lucky ones.

I am prescribed extra magnesium supplement for my migraines and headaches, I ll see if they make my life less zombie like...
Cheers,
 



Attached Files:







20140509_134313.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ziggie

Aww so cute :D that's reassuring to hear! My paranoia is creeping back again as I feel normal! Not even tired now.....! The bad thought keep creeping in!


----------



## BeautifulD

:wohoo: :wohoo: I knew everything would be ok Pathos :hugs: beautiful scan pic <3 

Zigs you will be just fine too :hugs:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Congrats! Beautiful scan! What's the heartrate at, and how far along are you?


----------



## No Doubt

Yay pathos! Beautiful scan!


----------



## Ziggie

Is it worth buying a Doppler ladies or will I freak myself out even more? I'm 8 weeks tomorrow so if i order one it won't come till next week I imagine. Would it work by then??


----------



## BeautifulD

I heard puddin at exactly 8 weeks hun so worth a try, it does take a lot of perseverance though, today ive had to get it out twice because I didn't find him the first time :haha: try and get a good one as that makes all the difference! I had a angelsounds one first and that was rubbish, I broughts a sonoline b and never looked back, its amazing!! Xx


----------



## Ziggie

Do you think having a tilted uterus might affect it? I might get one after my scan. Thinking logically...


----------



## No Doubt

I say worth it, only because I know I would be freaking if I hadn't heard the hb yet (queue breakdown in doctor's office with my first at 9 weeks). I have a sonoline b as well and love. Mine came with a little tube of gel, but when that was gone I bought some Aloe gel and that works fine.

It does take perserverence, but if you're lucky like me once I found both ds and this one, they stayed pretty much in the same spot. Yesterday I had a listen and as soon as I put the nobby on my belly, there it was. I also heard this one at 8 weeks so I say try and see. There are you tub videos that a lot of women have found helpful...I used them with ds to make sure it wasn't my hb (which is slower than the baby's) or the placenta. The first time is when I think personally it takes the longest to find it and then after that you kind of know what you are looking for and how to tell when you're getting close.


----------



## No Doubt

No, I don't think a titled uterus would affect it...if anything I think more where the baby implanted could possibly affect it, but I can't say with certainty. Most women's uterus are actually titled in some direction my doctor said. I somehow happen to have one that is straight on.


----------



## Ziggie

Mine is tilted back. I'm gonna chat with him indoors and see :) think it would be reassuring to hear the little squid in-between appointments. Or totally mind blowingly stressful if I couldn't lol


----------



## pathos

Thanks ladies :flower:
Hopeful, my doctor did not tell me the rate. He said its fine and normal. Baby measures 10w4d.


----------



## BeautifulD

Im so mad! Our neighbour stopped hubby when he went to the shop earlier (they're good friends) and asked if I was pregnant and he said yes :grr: there goes my plan of telling people I was just getting fat! :haha"


----------



## No Doubt

Haha that's my plan too!


----------



## Ziggie

You're pregnant! If ever you needed a good reason to have a hormonal melt down at him


----------



## RaeChay

Pathos- yay! I'm so excited about your adorable gummy bear :)

As for dopplers- I have the sonoline b as well. Works great. Last time though I didn't start using it til 12 weeks, which I would recommend.


----------



## Andi86

Pathos-great scan I have mine next week at 10 weeks so this make me hopeful. Was this your first scan?


----------



## 2nd time

Our little bean has left us wishingnthe rest of you wishing happy and healthy pregnancy god bless


----------



## HopefulMarla

2nd time said:


> Our little bean has left us wishingnthe rest of you wishing happy and healthy pregnancy god bless

I am so so so sorry! What happened?!


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry to hear that 2nd. Take care of yourself hun and if you need to talk we're here.


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm so so sorry 2nd :hugs: :hugs: we're here for you girl xxx


----------



## cazi77

So sorry 2ndtime :hugs:


----------



## Abii

Im so sorry to hear that 2nd:( :hugs: 

Are any of you ladies having really weird dreams lately? It seems like for the past week and a half every night I have been having extremely vivid/scary dreams like about me being abducted and losing bean, Im getting to the point where I dont want to go to sleep because I'm already scared of what I will dream. It really sucks:(
I only had 1 vivid dream with Zoai so this is very new to me, its almost like having night terrors cause they wake me up and I can feel my heart beating really fast sometimes I'm even sweaty. I hope they stop soon.


----------



## BeautifulD

Double post! Sorry ladies


----------



## BeautifulD

Abi - I'm a dreamer anyway so I'm used to dreaming every night but my pregnancy dreams are far out! Thankfully I've only had two loss dreams (I had loads with archie) last night I was getting married but had to do it base jumping.... I'm not great with heights and when I woke up my heart was pounding! 

We're due to move on the 25th and I dreamt we moved into an old haunted jail.... Crazy!


----------



## Abii

BeautifulD said:


> Abi - I'm a dreamer anyway so I'm used to dreaming every night but my pregnancy dreams are far out! Thankfully I've only had two loss dreams (I had loads with archie) last night I was getting married but had to do it base jumping.... I'm not great with heights and when I woke up my heart was pounding!
> 
> We're due to move on the 25th and I dreamt we moved into an old haunted jail.... Crazy!

I'm a dreamer too but I usually dont remember them and if I do its like snap shots, with these dreams I remember literally everything except for people. The dream I had the other night was me and another girl(someone I knew but cant remember who it was) got abducted by a guy, we escaped but then got caught again. It was weird cause the house we escaped to looked exactly like my grandmas house:shock: we were hiding in a closet, he came in and separated the clothes where I was hiding and grabbed me, after that I woke up pretty much soaked from sweat and my heart beating out of my chest. Its not the worst dream I've had so far but it was at the top 3 for sure.

Oh man thats creepy, I hate haunted places and in a jail of all places yikes


----------



## BeautifulD

It was bodmin jail in cornwall :haha: about 200 miles away from where we live.... Bizzare! I have no idea how that even got into my subconscious :dohh:


----------



## Abii

BeautifulD said:


> It was bodmin jail in cornwall :haha: about 200 miles away from where we live.... Bizzare! I have no idea how that even got into my subconscious :dohh:

Maybe you have a fear of moving there? lol I heard thats what pregnancy dreams are, your fears coming out. I am terrified of being abducted so that would make sense:dohh:


----------



## Gregsprincess

So sorry 2nd :hugs: 

I've had weird dreams, I'm usually pregnant in them but they are strange. I've had one dream about losing baby and that was near the beginning. Last week I dreamt we had a little boy with thick black hair who could talk and kept telling me to be quiet they were watching the Chelsea game :haha: last night I dreamt I was a holiday rep :shrug: very random.


----------



## Ziggie

So sorry 2nd :hugs: xxx


I had lots of random dreams last night funnily enough, but no scary ones :( there are things you can do to take control of nightmares have a Google.

TMI moment....




Does anyone else feel like they're not empty when they poop? I have mild ibs so usually have loose stools anyway. And if I eat certain things I know in the morning I will HAVE to go (my tummy cramps). I woke up this morning needed to go but didn't feel like everything was cleared at all... went again a bit later and felt the same way. Very annoying.


Hope you're not eating breakfast :D


----------



## Jennifaerie

Sorry to any new people who aren't yet on the list or need details changing. I'm on placement atm and in school 7 - 6, home at 7, put dd to bed and planning or marking till 11pm then up again at 6. I'll update the list when I get chance.


----------



## No Doubt

I've been having weird dreams too. The worst was where I was holding ds and someone came up from behind and ripped him upward from my arms! I woke myself up screaming!


----------



## HopefulMarla

I also have weird dreams! But I always have.


----------



## pathos

:hugs: oh 2nd time, im sorry for your loss :(

Weird dreams... I was explaining why we should not build the replica of notre dame cathedral in our backyard to Prof. Dumbledore :wacko: then Anne Boleyn and I baked cookies together.


----------



## Conina

Pathos-you win the prize!!

So sorry 2nd time. Sleep well little angel


----------



## BeautifulD

Yep I agree :rofl: Pathos wins hands down! Xx


----------



## gaea

Hello :) I'm due on 2nd of Dec :)


----------



## Bug222

so sorry 2ndtime xxx

im having some crazy dreams lately too.. but the good part is i sleep sooo soundly- I have always had problems sleeping so this is great! lol

My scan in Thurs.. counting down!! So nervous to make sure there is something there and all is ok lol

Happy Mother's Day for tomorrow!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I had a weird dream the other day but I don't remember it.


----------



## Ziggie

How are the lovely snowflake ladies today? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats and welcome gaea!

Happy mothers day ladies!


----------



## Ziggie

First midwife appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

Been for scan today baby measuring right on 10 weeks 3 days :happydance: heard heartbeat and is a very wriggly little monkey :haha: go back on the 2nd June for NT scan.

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Ziggie, how was your appt?

GP, glad all looks good! Any scan pics?

I have an appt tomorrow then my genetic testing w/ u/s on Saturday.


----------



## Ziggie

How exciting Greg's!!!! :D

ND my appointment is tomorrow :) hope yours goes well!!! Will you get a scan?


----------



## No Doubt

Not tomorrow, but I will Saturday with the testing. It's the first one!


----------



## Ziggie

Eeekk! Are you excited? :D


----------



## Bug222

yay great news Gregsprincess!!!


----------



## Conina

Great news gp! So exciting hearing about everyone's scans!!


----------



## Sabster

Abii said:


> Im so sorry to hear that 2nd:( :hugs:
> 
> Are any of you ladies having really weird dreams lately? It seems like for the past week and a half every night I have been having extremely vivid/scary dreams like about me being abducted and losing bean, Im getting to the point where I dont want to go to sleep because I'm already scared of what I will dream. It really sucks:(
> I only had 1 vivid dream with Zoai so this is very new to me, its almost like having night terrors cause they wake me up and I can feel my heart beating really fast sometimes I'm even sweaty. I hope they stop soon.

I've been having extremely gory dreams since I found out im pregnant.. I also cant fall back asleep and then my brain starts thinking things like" what if i start bleeding out after delivery and they have to do a hysterectomy and I cant have kids anymore?" THINGS like that. IM CRAZY


----------



## Sabster

Ziggie said:


> So sorry 2nd :hugs: xxx
> 
> 
> I had lots of random dreams last night funnily enough, but no scary ones :( there are things you can do to take control of nightmares have a Google.
> 
> TMI moment....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they're not empty when they poop? I have mild ibs so usually have loose stools anyway. And if I eat certain things I know in the morning I will HAVE to go (my tummy cramps). I woke up this morning needed to go but didn't feel like everything was cleared at all... went again a bit later and felt the same way. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> Hope you're not eating breakfast :D

YUP. ME. i thank progesterone for that little feeling.. I think it has to do with all muscles being relaxed, so maybe when we go for N2, not all of it gets out... ?


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies, just wantd to wish you all a happy belated mothers day! I hope you all had a great weekend.

I AM SICK. I dont event know how because the weather got really nice and now im in bed with muscle aches and such.... I am not sure I am running a fever.. I was at 36.1C about 3 hours ago but now im at 37.3C. I sually have a lower body temp. so Im not sure what to do?


----------



## Ziggie

Finally seen the reason for my boob pain! I have big boobs (34G) and they've been so sore I've been sleeping in a bra. Got into bed braless tonight and they're solid lol! Like they flop normally (all natural!) and they're standing there all proud :D

Thats a symptom I can get on board with LOL


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Ziggie...I sympathize with you. I'm a G as well (to my surprise when I went for new bras after ds was born), so I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## jen_niferRose

11 weeks today! one more week till my ultrasound.. cannot wait.. havent bee 'feeling' pregnant at all lately..


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning ladies :wave:

I'm hoping that the picture has attached of our little bean 10 wks 3 days old :cloud9:

I feel :sick: today more than usual and headache since waking up but that could be from being back in the office after having since last Wednesday off :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7094[1].jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hi girls I have my booking appointment today. Had to see docs about sickness yest and been given cyclizine. Managed. To eat dinner which is a good sign!


----------



## BeautifulD

Awwww gorgeous pic gregs

Sabs I'm ill too, unfortunately for me not only is my immune system low due to pregnancy the steriods make it even lower. My dd came home yesterday with a cold and I have woken up with it this morning. Just get some paracetamol and plenty of fluids and rest :hugs: 

Jen... usually symptoms start to fizzle out after 10 weeks as that is when the placenta takes over :thumbup: 

Jenni glad the meds are working for you :hugs: 

Afm I've had murders with my gp! They still haven't faxed my referral to the hospital so no booking in appointment or nt scan appointment yet!!! I phoned the gp yesterday and went slightly crazy, I mean how bloody hard is it!?! :grr:


----------



## pathos

sabster & beautiful, i hope you are feeling better. Get well soon :flower:
ow gregs hehe so cute, perfect pic <3
no doubt and ziggy good luck with your appointments :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thanks! Got to be tested for ketones again this morning so thinking hydrated thoughts. Unfortunately I'm still feeling very sick so haven't been able to eat much this morning. FX I've done enough.


----------



## Ziggie

jen_niferRose said:


> 11 weeks today! one more week till my ultrasound.. cannot wait.. havent bee 'feeling' pregnant at all lately..

Not long now!!!! I've not been feeling pregnant either. If it wasn't for my boobs and lack of period I'd not know!!



Gregsprincess said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> I'm hoping that the picture has attached of our little bean 10 wks 3 days old :cloud9:
> 
> I feel :sick: today more than usual and headache since waking up but that could be from being back in the office after having since last Wednesday off :rofl:




Jennifaerie said:


> Hi girls I have my booking appointment today. Had to see docs about sickness yest and been given cyclizine. Managed. To eat dinner which is a good sign!




BeautifulD said:


> Awwww gorgeous pic gregs
> 
> Sabs I'm ill too, unfortunately for me not only is my immune system low due to pregnancy the steriods make it even lower. My dd came home yesterday with a cold and I have woken up with it this morning. Just get some paracetamol and plenty of fluids and rest :hugs:
> 
> Jen... usually symptoms start to fizzle out after 10 weeks as that is when the placenta takes over :thumbup:
> 
> Jenni glad the meds are working for you :hugs:
> 
> Afm I've had murders with my gp! They still haven't faxed my referral to the hospital so no booking in appointment or nt scan appointment yet!!! I phoned the gp yesterday and went slightly crazy, I mean how bloody hard is it!?! :grr:

Sorry you've all been feeling sick!!!!!! Try and get lots of rest :sleep: :sleep:

D can't believe they've been so slack. No wonder you're mad!!!!!!!!




pathos said:


> sabster & beautiful, i hope you are feeling better. Get well soon :flower:
> ow gregs hehe so cute, perfect pic <3
> no doubt and ziggy good luck with your appointments :thumbup:

Thank you! Had my appointment this morning! Went great, the midwife is really nice. I've given blood and urine and my medical history has been laid bare lol! I also got a pack of freebies lol got all my appointments booked in already, so know when my scans are! Very organised!!!


----------



## Conina

So exciting Ziggie - when's your first scan?

I'm hoping to hear soon about my scan. According to the dr's dates (although not mine!) I'm 8 and a bit weeks now. With C my scan was about 10 weeks so it shouldn't be too long til I hear.


----------



## Ziggie

Conina said:


> So exciting Ziggie - when's your first scan?
> 
> I'm hoping to hear soon about my scan. According to the dr's dates (although not mine!) I'm 8 and a bit weeks now. With C my scan was about 10 weeks so it shouldn't be too long til I hear.

We had a reassurance scan at 7 weeks so I've already had one. We have another private one at 10 weeks so we can tell our parents and to check things are ok, as I go away 5 days after my nhs one! Which is beginning of June! So less than 2 weeks till my next private scan :D


----------



## Andi86

Beautiful scan Gregsprincess.

My 1st scan is tomorrow. Im so scared...


----------



## No Doubt

Nice scan GP!

Sorry so many of you are sick. Hopefully it starts to pass soon for you ladies.

At my appt now and they seem to be running late...at 7:30 in the morning...how?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - can I join you? I am due around 11th but it will be later going by my previous pregnancies. I have my first midwife appointment on Sunday - havent got a scan date yet but hoping to hear soon. 

Hope your all ok. X


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats hope!

My appt went well. My bw was all fine. She couldn't find the hb on the Doppler. I had to go home cause I split my skirt in the bathroom...too much ass I guess, lol. And my skirt was not too small, its actually a size bigger from when I was still losing weight. I think I just squatted at the wrong angle or something. Anyway, I checked the Doppler at home while I was changing and I found my eggy just fine...hb around 160. Now to just wait until Saturday for the u/s.


----------



## Ziggie

Welcome hope and faith :D

Omg ND did you flash your undies? Lol!! Bet you can't wait for your scan :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Someone just shared this with me :D

https://www.buzzfeed.com/sophiehammerl/29-things-you-learn-during-your-first-trimester-5i6x?s=mobile


----------



## No Doubt

Well, that's the thing. I had on a thong, so I flashed my butt, lol. I made hubbs walk behind me on the way out so no one could see it, lol. It split above the actual split, so there was still a tiny bit sewn together below the the split I created and a good amount still sewn together above the slit I created so it closed pretty good when standing still, but I don't know what happened when I walked so I had hubbs walk closely behind me. He thought I was crazy so I said "you're right, I'll just let it all hang out and then everyone can see my goodies." He changed his position after that...


----------



## Tynmeg

Hi ladies, I'd like to join the group too! I think I'm due Dec 29 but have my first u/s in a week so should know better then. I was hesitant on joining a group as I've had 2 mcs and it sucks when you have to leave the group. BUT I'm 7 weeks today and trying to be optimistic. :) I take a baby aspirin every day and progesterone suppositories, things seem to be going great. 
I look forward to sharing our journies together and wish you all healthy pregnancies. :)


----------



## Mafi419

Hello! The midwife told me my due-date should be 28th of December, but I really think she got it wrong because all the other calculators tell me that my due-date is 26th of December. To be completely honest, I know exactly when I ovulated, and I believe I ovulated one day earlier that cycle, so I believe that my actual due-date is the 25th of December  I had a reassurance scan at 6 weeks and 6 days, and the baby measured 7 weeks and 2 days :D


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrat ladies!

Tynmeg, I personally think being optomistic is the best way to go. I've never had a loss and I'm sorry to hear of yours, but I remember worrying my head off with #1 because it had taken so long for us to conceive...I thought something would go wrong and that wouldn't be my forever baby. I had to get to a point where I decided I was just going to enjoy pregnancy, even if it wasn't my forever baby, I'd enjoy it as long as it lasted. So I say definitely say enjoy and like you said everything looks great and you're doing what you have to, to keep baby happy and healthy in there!


----------



## nataliendan

im due 12th dec :flower: and how do i get the december snowflake signature its ace x


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Nat! I believe the URL for the logo is on the first page.


----------



## AMB1216

I'm due December 5th :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww all these new ladies, welcome and congratulations!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Tynmeg said:


> Hi ladies, I'd like to join the group too! I think I'm due Dec 29 but have my first u/s in a week so should know better then. I was hesitant on joining a group as I've had 2 mcs and it sucks when you have to leave the group. BUT I'm 7 weeks today and trying to be optimistic. :) I take a baby aspirin every day and progesterone suppositories, things seem to be going great.
> I look forward to sharing our journies together and wish you all healthy pregnancies. :)

I know how you feel when it comes to not joining groups ect. I'm the same with making appointments too. I've kinda learnt my lesson with that though as I'm struggling to get my booking in appointment and NT scan appointment :wacko: 

It's definitely good that you're optimistic and sound like you have a great outlook. I've always tried to take every day as it comes and enjoy every moment of my pregnancy, even the yucky bits lol. Sticky until proven otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## ValentinesGal

:wave: I'd like to join. I'm due December 1st. DS1 is also a December baby. Congrats ladies!! :)


----------



## jen_niferRose

ValentinesGal said:


> :wave: I'd like to join. I'm due December 1st. DS1 is also a December baby. Congrats ladies!! :)

Im due dec 1st too! Welcome!


----------



## KittyVentura

Anyone here know if I can take berocca? I need energy.


----------



## cazi77

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies.

I have my scan today at 9.50 fingers crossed all is ok!


----------



## BeautifulD

I think its fine Kitty, it doesn't have any vit a in it and it says there are no known adverse effects to taking it when pregnant!

Eeee good luck cazzi! Can't wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## Conina

:hi: welcome all the new ladies!!

Cazi - so exciting!! Can't wait to see scan pics!!

ND I'm still giggling at your skirt issues!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: new ladies, congrats and H&H 9 months

Cazi - can't wait to see your little bean :dance: 

ND - :rofl: at your skirt issues, I'm having trouser issues today can't actually keep them done up as my stomach has bloated already so have to slyly do them up before I get up from my desk - I have images of forgetting and starting to walk and them being round my ankles :haha::blush:


----------



## pathos

:flower: cazi looking forward to your update!

hello and welcome ladies! there will be a baby boom in December (i noticed two other December 14 threads :wacko: )


----------



## Gregsprincess

pathos said:


> :flower: cazi looking forward to your update!
> 
> hello and welcome ladies! there will be a baby boom in December (i noticed two other December 14 threads :wacko: )

I thought the same thing :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Valentine!

GL cazi! I'm sure all is fine!

It's fine...I had a laugh at myself about my skirt. Still can't believe that happened!


----------



## cazi77

Stupid phone won't let me upload a pic! Will try again later. All good and baby measuring 9+4 so it's nearly caught up. Dating scan on the 27th


----------



## Andi86

Cant wait to see the pic Cazi glad everything went great.

My first scan is today......so nervous but glad its finally here so at least ill know there is actually a LO in there.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad everything went well cazi! Can't wait to see the little bean.

Good luck Andi! Bring us a pic!

Can I just rant about how fat I feel really quick... I've gained some weight, which is to be expected. But I've gained more than I should or want to, though I was like this with my son too. But I've been told that I don't look like I've "gained weight", that I have a bump/belly. I think it looks bumpish too, but still I feel so freaking fat! And I really been trying to control/watch what I eat and eat more fruits and veggies. But I am always starving it seems like! The constipation and bloat don't help anything either and I know that weight just sits there. I don't know...I just keep telling myself it will all balance out, just like with my son. I only gained 25lbs with him even though I gained 7 in first tri. People say it happens sooner with the second, but I want to be the exception and still be able to button my pants at 5 months! I know totally unrealistic...again I thought this with my first as well. Ugghh...why can't I just be slim and sexy for nine months and then have a beautiful baby... Ok, I'm done...


----------



## cazi77

It's finally let me do it x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gregsprincess

No Doubt said:


> Glad everything went well cazi! Can't wait to see the little bean.
> 
> Good luck Andi! Bring us a pic!
> 
> Can I just rant about how fat I feel really quick... I've gained some weight, which is to be expected. But I've gained more than I should or want to, though I was like this with my son too. But I've been told that I don't look like I've "gained weight", that I have a bump/belly. I think it looks bumpish too, but still I feel so freaking fat! And I really been trying to control/watch what I eat and eat more fruits and veggies. But I am always starving it seems like! The constipation and bloat don't help anything either and I know that weight just sits there. I don't know...I just keep telling myself it will all balance out, just like with my son. I only gained 25lbs with him even though I gained 7 in first tri. People say it happens sooner with the second, but I want to be the exception and still be able to button my pants at 5 months! I know totally unrealistic...again I thought this with my first as well. Ugghh...why can't I just be slim and sexy for nine months and then have a beautiful baby... Ok, I'm done...

I feel exactly the same. When I was weighed Monday and have only gained 1kg in a month and the doctor said that was perfect I felt slightly better but honestly the bloat and last few days having mild constipation and trapped wind really makes me feel HUGE. 



cazi77 said:


> It's finally let me do it x

Awww what a lovely little bean :cloud9:


----------



## No Doubt

Cazi so cute!

GP, that's me. Once I can go I feel better and shed a fee lbs, but I hate the feeling while it's there. Today I actually feel lighter and feel like I look smaller. I just told myself as long as I can stay on pretty much the same track as I did with ds I should be ok. I've even said no more than 30lbs this time as I'm smaller than I was when I fell preggo with ds and it's my second...kind of like family feud when they put an extra 5 seconds on the clock for the second person, lol.


----------



## Conina

Awww Cazi such a lovely pic :hugs:


----------



## LuxAeterna

May I join? I am due 12/7 with #5. This is my fourth December due date group. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Lux!


----------



## Andi86

Here is my little bean measuring 11 weeks.:cloud9:


----------



## Andi86

Hmm didn't work right...see if this works....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## No Doubt

Cute Andi! Looks like the hands are by the head.


----------



## ValentinesGal

No Doubt said:


> Glad everything went well cazi! Can't wait to see the little bean.
> 
> Good luck Andi! Bring us a pic!
> 
> Can I just rant about how fat I feel really quick... I've gained some weight, which is to be expected. But I've gained more than I should or want to, though I was like this with my son too. But I've been told that I don't look like I've "gained weight", that I have a bump/belly. I think it looks bumpish too, but still I feel so freaking fat! And I really been trying to control/watch what I eat and eat more fruits and veggies. But I am always starving it seems like! The constipation and bloat don't help anything either and I know that weight just sits there. I don't know...I just keep telling myself it will all balance out, just like with my son. I only gained 25lbs with him even though I gained 7 in first tri. People say it happens sooner with the second, but I want to be the exception and still be able to button my pants at 5 months! I know totally unrealistic...again I thought this with my first as well. Ugghh...why can't I just be slim and sexy for nine months and then have a beautiful baby... Ok, I'm done...

I totally know how you feel. I'm already up 6 lbs. and having horrible constipation and gas, so already feeling like I'm huge! I'm so jealous of those ladies that just get a cute little bump, while I swell up from head to toe like a blimp...it's not fair. :(


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome Lux and congratulations :hugs: 

Andi what a gorgeous pic! :cloud9: 

Girls I've put on so much this time, especially in my face! I have a double chin and can see my own cheeks :cry: I'm hoping and praying that when I wean off the steriods it will go down as that is what happened with Archie... not quite as bad though :dohh:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning ladies

Andi lovely scan pic glad all was well :flower:

If I go by my before BFP weight I've gained 6lbs too :cry: which I'd just managed to lose....oh well its all for a good cause *repeats this constantly* :haha:

D - I always see my cheeks think the chubby baby look never left me :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

Gorgeous scans!! :D

All these little beans starting to look like babies!

Rubbish you're all feeling fat! I'm used to being bloated (thanks ibs)... I also put weight on before getting my bfp so again... more reason for me NOT to feel pregnant!!! I was quite horrified when the midwife weighed me!!

I'd love to feel gross and pregnant for a week or two though. Just think it's your babies telling you they're there 

I'm just counting down to next scan. Week and half till I see!


----------



## BeautifulD

Gregs are you familiar with moonpig.com? Moonpig that's me! :rofl: 

Thankfully I don't think my mw weighs... I'm hoping not anyway I wabt to avoid that.... like the plague! :haha:

zigs how many weeks will you be next scan? Xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Gregs are you familiar with moonpig.com? Moonpig that's me! :rofl:
> 
> Thankfully I don't think my mw weighs... I'm hoping not anyway I wabt to avoid that.... like the plague! :haha:
> 
> zigs how many weeks will you be next scan? Xx

:rofl: I use moonpig and funky pigeon...i'm not a funky pigeon though :haha:

Ziggi - its amazing how much the babies change from each scan, can't wait for my next one now. Not long to wait for yours :happydance:


----------



## Ziggie

I just have FUNKY PIGEON DOT COM running through my head now lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Haha I have mooooonpiiiig.com running through my head every time I look in the mirror :rofl:


----------



## pathos

Cazi & Andi :happydance: perfect pictures!

Welcome, LuxAeterna.. if i am not mistaken there two or more December mommies here, but wow March must be your month :winkwink:.

I will rely on experienced December mommies about what to buy for baby clothes :haha:. I think i don't want to miss few remaining winter clothing on sale. So please advice.

This brings me to the issue of gender scans. If I can convince dh I want to be team :yellow:, but he is very eager to learn. We need to resolve the issue. Anyone?


----------



## Conina

I'm sure all the US ladies are going "funky whaaaaat??" Lol

Pathos C just lived in vests and baby-gros for the first few months. I was also team yellow (and will be again, my hospital won't tell you the gender so if you want to know you have to go for a private scan) so we just had lots of white vests and baby-gros. More than you think you'll need, they go through a LOT of clothes at that age! 

We got loads of 3-6 months clothes as presents so apart from vests (which no-one gives as presents!) We didn't need too much. 

Oh and muslin squares. Can't have too many of them!


----------



## pathos

thanks conina.. arrr :blush: first baby here.. muslin squares? what they are used for? why do i need them?


----------



## No Doubt

Do glad it's not just me feeling like a blimp. I'm so obsessed with it that I looked back aw previous appts to get my weight and it turns out I gained 10lbs in first tri, but lost 5 of them in 2nd tri at one point, so I think that's what balanced me out. Please let that happen again! And I gained 29 overall...still not bad, but I still wish I could be that skinny chick for 9 months.

Pathos, mw and hubbs had that conflict. I let him fine out for his b'day. Hr would have kept the secret from me and everyone else cause I he knew I would have killed him. The only reason I found out is cause the lady typed the gender while my eyes were closed. Boy has three letters girl has four...plus my son was spread eagle as soon as she places the Bobby on my belly, lol. I told myself it was the cord, bit I already knew, lol. So maybe you guys can do something like that it you think he won't spill the beans.

Summer baby here, so I've no idea what you should get, but I just plan on winging it. Especially since we are staying team yellow this time! I'm pretty much just gonna get a take home outfit for each gender and some neutral long sleeve onesies and sleep sacks. If it's a boy we have everything else, if it's a girl I'll to on a shopping spree later!


----------



## Conina

Muslin squares - they're just squares of cloth to use to mop up spit up or to put on your shoulder when you're burping them. We also used to fold them under his head in the cot (tucking in the edges under the mattress so there was no chance of going over his face) so if he spit up in his sleep you didn't have to change the sheet each time.

I should say C was also a summer baby so this is just what we did for him!!

ND do you think your boys' clothes will do if it's a boy again or will the season make a big difference? I'm kinda thinking if we get a few warm clothes for going over the top of things, in the house it should be warm enough to wear the same again. In NI there's not enough difference between summer and winter!!


----------



## No Doubt

My back and hips and groin have been aching so bad and yesterday I felt very crampy...not the usual crampy so I assume it was stretching, but today I had a listen in on the Doppler for reassurance. I'm finding him/her very easy while standing now and the hb is strong and loud. Today was also the first day I picked up his/her movement. I thought I felt flutters the other day a couple times since, but today I felt one just as I heard it on the Doppler. Now I want the all the time movement that I know is my peanut. Very excited about that. Makes the me feeling fat totally worth it!


----------



## No Doubt

Conina...it will make a slight difference, but there will be months that it will work fine. The winter stuff I can just roll up, but the summer stuff I'll have to buy a few items for.


----------



## Gregsprincess

ND - i've been getting weird pain in the join between leg and groin, if i move too quickly its like a pulled muscle :shrug: and had a bit of sciatic pain today on the same side may go see osteopath about it as a friend said maybe my pelvis is not aligned correctly


----------



## No Doubt

GP, sounds like your body is adjusting to the pregnancy. You're at a point where things are really gonna start stretching and pulling as baby grows. Also there are round ligament pains which if you move to fast or the wrong way really quickly it can have that affect of a pinch or feeling like a pulled muscle. Some cases are more severe than others, but it's usually just the pinch feeling. I had it really bad with ds pretty much from 17 weeks on...hopefully things will already be stretched this go round. But basically as your uterus grows you have round ligaments that run down it going into the groin/pelvic area and they stretch to accommodate the growth of your uterus and also act like a shelf to support your uterus. So that could be what you're experiencing. The back pain I would say is just again your body trying to accommodate. Your bones will stretch too so that could be the achiness you're feeling.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ahh again all the joys of pregnancy its a wonderful time really :haha: I'll probably go see osteopath in a few weeks just for advice, she helped a friend when she was pregnant with aches n pains. I've had the groin pain pretty much since I got BFP but last week or so its been a little worse especially with the fast movements.


----------



## HopefulMarla

So! Just an update on me, and what's going on in my life. Things have seemed to change a lot. I haven't been able to keep up on here because of that. My OH and me are officially separated. He said that he fell out of love with me! My reaction was really emotional, and at the end I decided to keep him out of my life for awhile. He has had me on this emotional roller coaster for about a month now, with just telling me the way he feels a few days ago. I need so much needed "me" time. I think because this has kinda been going on for so long, I am not really reacting to it. Weird.

Anyways, last night I went to see The Neighbors with my mom! Sooooo funny. The family part made me sad, but all around it was good.

I feel LESS pregnant these days. I have hit ten weeks, and have a bit more energy. Feel less sick, but had a HUGE increase in discharge. Less cramps now, and more achy feeling! Thanks for listening to my rant. I needed to talk to other pregnant ladies about this..... Hope everyone is feeling alright


----------



## Bug222

headed to my ultrasound in a few mins.. im so very nervous.. the lack of symptoms has me freaking out. Hoping to see a nice healthy little sprout!


----------



## No Doubt

Hopeful, I'm so sorry to hear about you and your hubbs. I hope that things can be worked out between you two. Me and hubbs went through that...kind of still coming out of it, so I know how you feel about being non-reactive at this point. How are you feeling pregnancy wise? Hope everything is good there and you're not stressing. I know it's hard especially with everything going on, but maybe now you can have that you time and relax.

Good luck bug! Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## No Doubt

So a little bit of an emotional trip for me today. Had my heart set on some chinese food and my boss and I were gonna go. Last minute before we step outside he tells me he thinks he's just gonna get something in the building...really!!!! He's constantly trying to be the "yes sir" candidate. His boss, my boss's boss, wanted him to call him during our staff meeting and he didn't want to be late with that. Ummm, my boss's boss is out on leave right now cause he just had shoulder surgery and according to our medical department he's not even supposed to have anything to do with work cause of the pain meds. I just hate how things work here. I seriously almost cried...hormones I'm sure. But hubbs brought me something.

Then yesterday I come to find out how our director of health and welfare is an insensitive prick! He said how we need to reevaluate our health coverage offered to employees and then says "you know what it costs to have a baby...$15k...it's ridiculous, and a c-section is like $25k...we have to do something about this!" If I was in that meeting I swear I would have lost my job for jumping across the table and punching him in the face. First word that came to mind was discriminatory and next was offended. I'm pregnant, have been pregnant and had a c-section...not the way I wanted to give birth mind you, but that's fine...you just figure out how you can keep being a douche bag.

I can't wait til we move so I can get out of here.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hopeful really hope things work out for the best, we will all be here to listen whenever you need to talk/rant/shout :hugs: 

Bug - can't wait to see your scan pic and update


----------



## Gregsprincess

ND - your work sounds almost as wonderful as mine. Glad your hubby got you something good to eat :hugs:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Thanks ladies. Well, we live and hour and a half away. So there's some distance. I was feeling really really good today! Then his mom messaged me on FB. I know she meant well but I just wanted to be like "Can you give me a FEW days to grieve. Without thinking about him?!" She said "He really cares about you, and is really concerned" and reading it just made me wanna scream cry! He really cares?! Really, he does?! Cuz I have been on his fucked up roller coaster for a month. Pregnant with his kid?! And I have up school, and work for this. Cuz he wanted me to TRUST him. When he said one month later that he "fell out of love" cuz he couldn't handle TWO WEEKS of arguments. Which was the first time in our WHOLE relationship. She's right. He must care SO much. Ugh. I hate this. Doing this pregnant is so so so hard. I feel so defeated :(


----------



## Ziggie

Pathos - I am in the same boat :D he wants to find out, I don't!!! I think I will win 

Bug - can't wait to hear about your scan!!!!!!

Hopeful - so sorry you're in this position. He sounds like he needs to grow up... :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

HopefulMarla said:


> Thanks ladies. Well, we live and hour and a half away. So there's some distance. I was feeling really really good today! Then his mom messaged me on FB. I know she meant well but I just wanted to be like "Can you give me a FEW days to grieve. Without thinking about him?!" She said "He really cares about you, and is really concerned" and reading it just made me wanna scream cry! He really cares?! Really, he does?! Cuz I have been on his fucked up roller coaster for a month. Pregnant with his kid?! And I have up school, and work for this. Cuz he wanted me to TRUST him. When he said one month later that he "fell out of love" cuz he couldn't handle TWO WEEKS of arguments. Which was the first time in our WHOLE relationship. She's right. He must care SO much. Ugh. I hate this. Doing this pregnant is so so so hard. I feel so defeated :(

Oh hun...I know EXACTLY how you feel. Me and my hubbs would argue about dumb stuff which you know...I expect and argument here or there, but for him he thought we were so odd and that no other couple was like us. I know that every couple pretty much has the same arguments and I just figured it was what it was. My world unraveled and then three days later I found out I was pregnant, so I get it. We've been seeing a counselor and it really is helping.

What I will say is that men and women really are two different creatures and think about things so differently...hence my above statement about the arguments. Do you mind if I ask how you two are? Do you want him back? If so, do you think he'd be opposed to counseling or something similar? My hubbs needed someone to hear and understand him and be able to relate to him so he also sees our counselor by himself and he says it helps. I will never be able to relate to him like he needs cause I'm not a man...bottom line.

I don't think he would have fallen out of love with you over an arugment or in two weeks. I will say I told my hubbs that before and it couldn't have been further from the truth...I was just tired of being treated like shit. But I still thought about him, worried about him, craved to have his touch, to have his love...I just wanted to be treated like I should as his wife.

I think if you two want to work it out, especially now that there is a child involved then, then maybe a cool down is what you need for now and when you're both ready try to talk or figure out how you will heal. But honestly now is a good time for that cool down period with you being fairly newly preggo. You don't need the stress right now, or ever, but definitely not right now.

We're here to listen, talk, cry, shout with you whenever you need. And when that baby gets here, whatever you and your hubbs decided we'll be here for that too!


----------



## No Doubt

Ziggie, hubbs wants to find out this time too, but I've already won that battle, lol. We only found out, like I said it was only supposed to be him, cause I was letting him find out for his b'day with ds. Nothing budging this time and I've told him that. I told him that if he didn't close his eyes or turn his head when the tech tells us to, that I was kicking him out the room, lol! He just went classic male and said "it's my baby too". So I went classic female and said "yeah, but it's my body, my doctor appt so deal with it...whatever I say is what they will do." Lol...are so silly thinking they run things...we just let them think that, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Haha ND. He's already told the midwife he knows who's going to get their own way when she asked lol he can't keep a secret! And he's already dying to start buying things... He'd buy gender related toys, no doubt about it. I think it will be exciting to find out :D I've had friends who've found out the sex, picked the name and announced it all before baby was born, and to be honest, it was an anti climax when the baby came... But that's just my own preference, each to their own!!!!!

This morning I think I said I wanted to feel pregnant. Well, I don't feel it still, but OMG don't know what I've eaten but the GAS. All kinds of gas!!! I feel like a helium balloon. And the pimples are coming out in full force...... Lesson is - BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR!!! :D :lol:


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...what are all kinds of gas. Don't answer that!


----------



## RaeChay

Pathos- as far as clothing, I plan to just get all variety of layers, as well as one or two warm "snowsuits" or the like. 

As far as the gender- DH and I want two kids, so we've decided to find out gender for the first, and be team yellow for the second baby. He doesn't want to know and I ALWAYS want to know everything :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Haven't had a chance to catch up, Packing is my new pet hate!! The housing association sprung it on me Tuesday that we can pick the keys up for the house tomorrow so we have from two pm tomorrow to half past 9 Monday morning to get moved and have the keys for this place back and to top it off hubby's been working all hours god sends, Archie has four of his top teeth coming through and has a cold... as do I.... ugh!! :brat: 

Lol that wasn't supposed to turn into a moan sorry :wacko:


----------



## HopefulMarla

No Doubt- Thank you SO much. Idk. We literally never really argued before that couple weeks. There were minor disagreements here and there, but nothing serious. We were amazing! Actually. Even during the few weeks. We never "yelled" at one another or anything. Just animosity. Idk who he is anymore. He's very religious, and I'm not. He is 26, and was a virgin before we slept together. Now he is getting sucked into "premarital" sex. That he shouldn't have done it, and his mom gave me this huge coming to god speech. I feel like everyone keeps talking about how we made this HUGE mistake, and I feel like we made a HUGE miracle. We wanted to get married, and have kids anyways. I just don't get it. We had the ultimate love story. He's so sucked into fear, and judgement. Guilt. I cry almost everyday. I'm constantly learning new things that break my heart. Ugh. His moms poking and prodding. Talking about how he sinned, and did this, and now we are paying the consequence is NOT helping!!


----------



## No Doubt

First of all, tell her to shut up!

I thought you two were married...and he is young and does need to mature a bit. Honestly this is probably all very hard for him to process. His faith and feeling like he betrayed it and then finding out that he is going to be a father...that's a lot to handle at 26. And it sounds like his mother is feeding him...maybe not telling him to go, but her whole come to Jesus talk is creeping into his head. My hubbs finally had to make a decision when we got married, both of us were 24. I didn't push him into the decision. His mother kept thinking that she deserved first place in his life and she would quote bible scriptures when it suited her insanity. I finally quoted a a few of my own how a man leaves his mother and father and joins to his wife, how a husband and wife are one. Yeah, she didn't like that. But hubbs knew it and just didn't want to rock the boat with me or his mom for that matter, but her mouth finally got in her way and that was the final sway where my hubbs stopped being neutral and handed it to his mom.

I'm saying this to say that especially for a man at 26, he's so not even there yet. He's gonna have to grow up fast now, but I do think he can get there given time and support. Unfortunately it is gonna be a bit of a rush job with a baby on the way. But what I will say is that my hubbs gets to be his immature self with our son when he's wrestling and playing with him and even when he plays xbox and ds just watches or wants to hold the controller. It's a balancing act really.

Maybe if you suggested counseling from the perspective of "we were gonna get married and most churches/pastors suggest marriage counseling before hand, how about we try it" perspective he would be a willing participant. And if you went through his church, that may be even better for him. I still say give time to die down, time really does help...we had to step away from everything for a bit...and then when you both can sit down and talk throw it out there. I think once he's had a chance to breath, he'll come back you...besides, you guys are gonna have to talk eventually...about the baby if nothing else.


----------



## RaeChay

Fantastic advice from ND. 

I'm sorry you're dealing with this. No matter what religion you hail from, abandoning your unborn child and his mother for "religious reasons" is never the right thing to do.


----------



## Bug222

looks like it is my time to leave.. no heartbeat on the ultrasound... baby only measuring 7 weeks (should have been 8+6). I'm devastated.


----------



## HopefulMarla

No doubt: No! We are not married. I didn't really know what to call him, cuz we were basically married. So I just called him OH. I thought that's what you called them when you're not married, but together bah haha. Believe me, I wanted to tell her to shut up! But I was the graceful women I am, and was kind. You're right about the time thing. Man, I love him so much. He drives me nuts, but he's the love of my life. I really don't know what I'll do if he doesn't come around. I'll be sad, and move on. Probably. Thanks for the helpful advice! I really don't know how to handle any of this stuff. I wish I did. I'm just trying to take time. It's hard though. At least I know he won't abandon our peanut, or me. We just may not be "together". 

Bugs: I am so so so so sorry hun. We are here to support you if you need to talk!


----------



## HopefulMarla

RaeChay said:


> Fantastic advice from ND.
> 
> I'm sorry you're dealing with this. No matter what religion you hail from, abandoning your unborn child and his mother for "religious reasons" is never the right thing to do.

Thank you! Yeah. He's making some tough decisions


----------



## ValentinesGal

Winter clothes...DS was long so we were in 0-3 mth clothes from birth through winter. Sleepers and sleep sacks were what he lived in. Never used the snowsuit that was given to us. Instead we had a carrier cover that was lined with fleece (it was fantastic!) Much easier than getting him in and out of a snowsuit. 

Hopeful - hope he comes around soon hun. I don't know if I could've bitten my tongue like you did with his mom. You're a much better woman than I am.

Bugs - I'm so sorry to hear. :hugs:


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies I had my ultrasound today and we got to hear bubs heartbeat finally, it was a beautiful moment<3 he/she was also moving around alot, it was cute. And my due date was changed from the 6th to the 8th
If you guys want to see my u/s pic you can look at my journal, I feel like an asshole for posting it and not reading through the last few pages first:(


----------



## Gregsprincess

Bug222 said:


> looks like it is my time to leave.. no heartbeat on the ultrasound... baby only measuring 7 weeks (should have been 8+6). I'm devastated.

:hugs: so sorry Bug :hugs:


----------



## Abii

Bug222 said:


> looks like it is my time to leave.. no heartbeat on the ultrasound... baby only measuring 7 weeks (should have been 8+6). I'm devastated.

Oh no:( Im so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

So sorry bugs :( :hugs:


Andi - what a beautiful scan :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Abii said:


> Hey ladies I had my ultrasound today and we got to hear bubs heartbeat finally, it was a beautiful moment<3 he/she was also moving around alot, it was cute. And my due date was changed from the 6th to the 8th
> If you guys want to see my u/s pic you can look at my journal, I feel like an asshole for posting it and not reading through the last few pages first:(

Glad all was well with your scan Abii :flower: (i can't see pictures my work kindly blocks anything interesting :dohh::haha:)


----------



## cazi77

So sorry bugs :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh bugs :cry: I'm so very very sorry darling :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Conina

I'm so sorry buggs. That's how we discovered our mc too-there's nothing worse than going to your scan all hopeful to be told that. That's why I'm not getting too excited this time until my scan is over. We're all here for you honey :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hopeful it sounds like your oh is being v immature. Even if his church teaches no sex before marriage, he obviously made the decision to do it, and I doubt that any religion would say that if you're suddenly feeling guilty about it it's Ok to leave your pregnant partner...

Counselling sounds like a good idea. Hopefully someone else will wise him up!!


----------



## pathos

bug i am very sorry for your loss :sadangel: :hugs:

Abii beautiful scan :baby:

Hopeful, i am sorry about what you have been going through. Well by upsetting a pregnant woman and abandoning his unborn child, I think he has found a perfect way to undone his "sin"! Yes create more reasons to feel guilty, break hearts - that's how forgiveness works in religions :wacko:.


----------



## No Doubt

Bug, so sorry. We are here. Take your time and take care of yourself.

Abii, glad all went well. I will pop over to tour journal and have a look.


----------



## HopefulMarla

ValentinesGal said:


> Winter clothes...DS was long so we were in 0-3 mth clothes from birth through winter. Sleepers and sleep sacks were what he lived in. Never used the snowsuit that was given to us. Instead we had a carrier cover that was lined with fleece (it was fantastic!) Much easier than getting him in and out of a snowsuit.
> 
> Hopeful - hope he comes around soon hun. I don't know if I could've bitten my tongue like you did with his mom. You're a much better woman than I am.
> 
> Bugs - I'm so sorry to hear. :hugs:

Thank you! It definitely wasn't the easiest thing I have ever done. That's for sure!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Conina said:


> Hopeful it sounds like your oh is being v immature. Even if his church teaches no sex before marriage, he obviously made the decision to do it, and I doubt that any religion would say that if you're suddenly feeling guilty about it it's Ok to leave your pregnant partner...
> 
> Counselling sounds like a good idea. Hopefully someone else will wise him up!!

That's how I feel! He says he "fell out of love" but how does that happen in just a few weeks. Idk. It's all too suspicious. He does need to mature. I wish I was a bit stronger!


----------



## HopefulMarla

pathos said:


> bug i am very sorry for your loss :sadangel: :hugs:
> 
> Abii beautiful scan :baby:
> 
> Hopeful, i am sorry about what you have been going through. Well by upsetting a pregnant woman and abandoning his unborn child, I think he has found a perfect way to undone his "sin"! Yes create more reasons to feel guilty, break hearts - that's how forgiveness works in religions :wacko:.

Exactly! The church will forgive him..... Seeing as I'm not Christian and all!


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies- wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Ziggie

How is everyone today? :hugs:

My boobs are proper sore again today. They've never stopped being sore, but it kind of comes and goes. I wonder if they are going to hurt FOREVER lol. I hope not!

Time has never ever gone so slowly. I swear they should bottle first trimester time and use it to save the world!! !!


----------



## Conina

Sore boobs here too.

We've been saying to my ds that mummy has a baby in her tummy, although I'm not sure he understands. Anyway sometimes he pats my tummy and says "baby!". I thought he must understand slightly What's happening, but today he patted my arm and said "baby". Not sure what it would be doing there!


----------



## Gregsprincess

My Doppler has finally arrived :yipee: haven't got any gel with it though any recommendations what's good?


----------



## No Doubt

We're trying to teach ds the same. I point at my tummy and say who's in there then say baby. He says da, then ma, even nana sometimes, but finally bay. Then when I say goo, so who's in there, he says da again, lol.

Some aloe gel should work...that's what I use. I even used hair gel when I ran out with ds, lol.


----------



## HopefulMarla

I wore a "real" bra yesterday, when I got home, and took it off my boobs felt like boulders. It was a real and painful thing.

Time does go slowly, but I think it starts to get going faster. In just two weeks I'll be in my second trimester! I can't even believe it. I thought I would never be there. In four days I get to go listen to my babies heart, and in just a week and a half I start my genetic testing. All of this is NUTTY! It was slow, and then BOOM really fast. At least for me anyway!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies...back from my appt. Everything looked good she said. Waiting on the results obviously from the bloodwork, but I have no worries at all. Here's that pic of my little man or woman!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Holy crap! It's SO cute!!! Congrats!!! How amazing :) :)


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks! My mom thought he/she was big...I thought small, but either way he/she was just a bouncing around in there! HB was 160.


----------



## Ziggie

Argh it looks like a proper people!!! Just amazing :D bet you're thrilled :D


----------



## HopefulMarla

I think he/she is big!!! Eeeeek so cute!!


----------



## Conina

I just think it's so amazing, one minute they're just a heartbeat basically, then a couple of weeks later they're a recognisable baby, and at 20 weeks you can even see features etc! Amazing!


----------



## No Doubt

I know! I can't wait for the next one either and I can see a nose and what not. This time we got to see him/her raise the arm over the head! I do think he/she looked long, or has h long legs from when they would stretch out in there.


----------



## Abii

Awh cute u/s No doubt:)


----------



## Abii

Conina- Haha thats funny, we've been doing the same with dd and she says baby but doesn't point to my tummy or anything I dont think she understands at all yet, maybe once I get a noticeable bump she will start to understand.


----------



## Gregsprincess

ND - lovely pic :cloud9: and thanks for the tips I'll look out for aloe gel, tried with baby oil and then this evening used water based lube :rofl: found the heartbeat though :yipee:


----------



## pathos

ND, oww amazing :baby: -what a difference a week makes hehe


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I am not doing good. I think I have Hyperemesis gravidarum. I had to go to the hospital yesterday for an IV.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh yoshi...what did they say? Are they gonna prescribe you something. I hope this dies down for you soon hun.


----------



## Daisybelle

YoshiPikachu said:


> I am not doing good. I think I have Hyperemesis gravidarum. I had to go to the hospital yesterday for an IV.

i had HG with LO #1 and it was horrendous... thought i'd got away with it this time until this week when all of a sudden i can't eat a thing without throwing up and even if i don't eat anything, i feel so sick all day! As a teacher it's a nightmare. I've had to tell my teaching assistant that i'm pregnant so that she understands why i keep rushing off (and why i look so tired/rubbish!)

x x x x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have medicine for it but it doesn't always help. I also have to take medicine for an infection I didn't even know I had until yesterday.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Daisybelle said:


> YoshiPikachu said:
> 
> 
> I am not doing good. I think I have Hyperemesis gravidarum. I had to go to the hospital yesterday for an IV.
> 
> i had HG with LO #1 and it was horrendous... thought i'd got away with it this time until this week when all of a sudden i can't eat a thing without throwing up and even if i don't eat anything, i feel so sick all day! As a teacher it's a nightmare. I've had to tell my teaching assistant that i'm pregnant so that she understands why i keep rushing off (and why i look so tired/rubbish!)
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...


Oh that sucks. I had some morning sickness with my daughter where I had to get an IV but this has been worse.


----------



## Abii

Yoshi- Sorry to hear that:( I have HG too and its pretty horrible, some days like today my medicine doesn't work so I can't eat anything but most days it does. I was throwing up a ton before I got my zofran, I actually lost around 7lbs in the week that it peeked. I hope you start to feel better soon:flow:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yuck. I lost 13 pounds. :/


----------



## Abii

How often does your medicine work? I hope you feel better:(


----------



## YoshiPikachu

It hasn't been working. :( I think I might have to go back to the hospital.


----------



## No Doubt

I say go back..maybe they can give you something different or up the dosage.


----------



## Ziggie

Eeee sorry you're all feeling so sick!!!!!

I had a wave of nausea today after I woke up from a nap. Thought I was gonna puke, saliva overload. It passed really quickly though.... I'd HATE to feel like that all day every day!!!!!!!


----------



## Abii

What did they prescribe you Yoshi?


----------



## jen_niferRose

just checking in.. 12 wks tomorrow, and ultrasound on tuesday.. Cannot wait!! Been having lower back pain recently.. which is new..


----------



## Conina

I still haven't got the date for my scan, I'm so impatient!! 

However the pregnancy insomnia has kicked in...


----------



## Sabster

Good Luck Yoshi I hope you feel better soon! I havent had morning sickness too too bad but the waves Ive gotten were extremely unpleasant to I cant imagine having to deal with it constantly. Feel better soon!

Jen I am 12 weeks and I started getting a bit of back pain, but my new symptom are stretch cramps as I like to call them LOL. Good luck on your ultrasound!!


----------



## No Doubt

I've had the achy back/hips/groin pain for a couple of weeks and it finally seems to be subsiding but we'll see. Everytime I think it's better it starts again, but not as bad. I had the cramps really bad one day, but after that it was fine. Just that time I guess where the spread sets in...


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I didn't end up going in. I have to have a follow up appointment tommorw or the next day and I hope to get some better medicine. I have Zofran and Metoclopramide and they don't really work for me.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning ladies :flower:

Yoshi - hope you finally get some medicine that works, I've had constant nausea and struggle with that :hugs:

Jen-iferRose - can't wait to hear about your scan!

I have weird crampy pulley feelings every so often, and my stomach muscles feel like I've done sit ups (definitely haven't :haha:)


----------



## No Doubt

Lol GP...everytime I even consider a workout it's to the chaise I go.

Yesterday I was so tired! Woke up with ds at about 5:15. Was busy with cleaning and laundry and such then we took a two hour nap at 8:15. Then later that day we all fell asleep for about an hour. I honestly could've slept longer but I wanted to be able to sleep at night. But yesterday was just a busy day, but I'm glad I got a lot of what I wanted to get done, done.


----------



## pathos

hubby and i signed up for yoga. we follow hatha yoga classes and my aches have ceased - of course i have few sore muscles where i had no idea muscles existed before :haha: 

we told our families that we are pregnant, and they already think that i have a bump. to me its the 2.5 kgs i gained - its fat!, or do i have a bump? :wacko: anyone showing yet?


----------



## Gregsprincess

pathos said:


> hubby and i signed up for yoga. we follow hatha yoga classes and my aches have ceased - of course i have few sore muscles where i had no idea muscles existed before :haha:
> 
> we told our families that we are pregnant, and they already think that i have a bump. to me its the 2.5 kgs i gained - its fat!, or do i have a bump? :wacko: anyone showing yet?

I'm hoping to sign up for yoga, I used to do it when I lived in the UK and just hope it will help.

I have noticed that my flab feels a little firmer near the puvic bone so perhaps it is bump starting to come up a bit now :shrug:


----------



## Conina

I did prenatal yoga when I was pregnant with C - it was good fun and if nothing else a great way to meet other mummies who are due at a similar time.

I'm still doing Slimming World (my consultant knows I'm pregnant, but the rest of the class don't. I'm sure they're wondering why I'm not getting more of a hard time for not losing weight!!) so I know I'm actually about 2lbs lighter than I was when I found out I was pregnant. I'm kinda surprised it's not going on yet, I feel like I've put on about a stone on each boob...


----------



## Ziggie

Euw lingering nausea today... first time! Thought I was doing so well!! 

I do sympathise for you really poorly ladies!


----------



## No Doubt

I don't know that I would call what I have a bump. I know days its bigger its just the bloat...in fact when I had my u/s they looked at my kidneys and the tech said I was gassy! The day before I was extremely bloated and uncomfortable. But when I'm not my tummy does poke out just tad so I'd say my bump may be forming. I showed early with ds though and I'm about 16lbs smaller than I was with him, so I'd assume I'd show early again.


----------



## Mafi419

Anyone with nasty rashes? I naturally have atopic dermatitis, but it's usually well controlled and if I get a rash it goes away immediately 1 or 2 days after I use a steroid cream. Two weeks into my pregnancy, I developed a terrible rash in my arms, and it's not going away...like ever! I constantly get raw bloody skin because it's so scratchy. Sometimes I wake up during the night because I'm scratching so hard. I spent two weeks with this rash without using anything at all, but I was loosing my mind and the rash was spreading. I finally caved and used the cream with the steroids, and it got a little better for a while, but 3 or 4 days after the rash came back. This has been happening for the past 6 weeks now, and even though I avoid using the topical steroid, I do it every once in a while since small quantities are considered safe during pregnancy. The thing is, this is not going away and I don't know what to do anymore. I think the skin is getting resistent to the cream anyway, and the midwife didn't seem interested at all and my doctor's appointment is not for two weeks. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Ziggie

I feel like a whale. I'm fatter than I've been for ages and it's kind of depressing to know I'm only going to get bigger and bigger!!!!! I still can't stop grazing on food. I don't want big meals, but I can eat pretty much constantly through the day!!!

Mafi - I had a bad rash when I got my BFP. The doc said my immune system was compromised. I imagine that combined with increased blood flow to the skin will cause any rashes to flare up. Maybe you should see your GP?


----------



## No Doubt

No rash here, but I'm sure it would have to be preg related, maybe even the hormones causing it...? But make your doctor listen if for Jo other reason than it's uncomfortable!

I've actually managed to lose 4lbs! Yay...here's my balancing act as I call it...where I lose half of what I've managed to put on, lol. But seriously I think I'm reaching that point in pregnancy where the baby is taking more cause for the past few days I've been hungry every 2 hours or so...and one if my meals was spaghetti. I'd been craving that and it was so good! Then I'd been craving a pb&j so had one for breakfast and yum! I ate it on the bus on my way into work...I know people thought I was crazy.


----------



## Ziggie

Is the hunger a constant thing or does it get better....? I am so sick of eating fruit in an attempt to be healthy lol. And I'm hoping I can be bothered to cook again soon so i stop eating junk!!!!! If I wasn't so blummin peckish all the time it would make life a lot easier.


----------



## No Doubt

It goes after I eat, but then comes back 2 hours later.

I have the what to expect when expecting workout DVDs. I enjoyed them last time I was preggo. I'll break them out at some point I'm sure.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Ugh. I woke up, and morning sickness was BAD! I threw up so bad that I threw up blood. I called the nurse. I have to go to the hospital if it's not gone soon. Plus, I woke up with what I'm gonna assume is an oncoming cold. When I swallow it's like razor blades. I'm so hungry :( the ex is coming to take care of me after work. He initiated conversation... So I'm letting him come today. Don't know if I've made the right decision. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sabster

Marla, you know what's best for you. it seems that this guy is dicking you around and is being really immature; especially with that whole " sex before marriage" thing... the deed is done and he should own up to it. If you feel like dealing with that sort of behavior from another human being, then do; but the most important thing right now is to make sure that YOU are ok, physically and mentally and spiritually, becasue that little bean inside you can feel everything you do; so do whats right for both of ya ;) 

Im sorry if Im really straight forward but I have no patience for men that have yet to find their balls... I just don't understand how they can act that way. pregnancy is a stressful time and its not all confetti and rainbows, so just know that you can have a support system that is not him. :) You deserve to be treated with respect and love :) always and every day.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry you feel like crap hopeful and the blood is scary. I agree that only you know what's best for you, and that you have to take care of you and your baby first. If he's ready and willing to talk then listen, but I'll be honest, I wouldn't expect the stars to align and everything be perfect. I'm glad he taking initiative and is coming to see about you, but it's still gonna take some time. I'm not gonna say put up with someone dicking you around, hell I wouldn't...I didn't. I flat our told my husband if he wasn't over the bullshit and really ready to talk and deal and treat me with respect then he could stay right where he was...I'd kicked him out. He realized that he had a home with a family that he missed and got his shit together. I told him that as much as I loved him I wasn't sacrificing myself or my children for him. We as women wear so many hats, and honestly I'm ok with that and can handle it, but I won't deal with it being thrown back in my face and unappreciated and neither should you. So if he's serious and you truly love him like you say and think it could work and think he cares then give it a go, but if not, my harsh advice...learn how to co-parent. It won't do any good for you two to be together and unhappy cause just like your baby feels everything now, they will feel (and see) everything then.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Thanks for the advice ladies! :) although, I really didn't mean to ask if I should forgive him. More or less, should I let him go to the store with me if I'm sick. Think I'm actually gonna head to the hospital soon. I may have the flu or something. Unfortunately I don't really have anyone other than him to help me, but I think it's the least he can do. I have literally never have had stomach pain like this. It's not where the baby is, it's high. It hurts super bad :(wish me luck! I appreciate you guys!


----------



## No Doubt

Take care hun. Let us know what they say.


----------



## RaeChay

the last time I vomited that bad I had norovirus. You're not having diarrhea too are you?


----------



## HopefulMarla

No diarrhea!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

So I went back to the obgyn today for a follow up appointment and ended up getting another IV. They are going to start sending out a an nurse so I don't have to keep going back.


----------



## Ziggie

Second day of headache :( I rarely get them so can only assume the little squid is making me feel like this. Pretty yuck again!! Oh how I complained I had no bad symptoms lol. I just want to lay in bed and hibernate!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:hugs: for all the ladies feeling awful, nausea is bad enough without all the vomiting and other stuff hope you all feel better soon :hugs:

I feel so tired today my legs feel like i've got cement boots on :haha: nausea isn't too bad so far so I hope its easing away now.

Had another go with my doppler and every time I caught beans heartbeat he/she would move :grr: little wriggler in there :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies, hope you're all well. I haven't time to read back but I will when I get a minute. 

We moved this weekend - nightmare!! I never.ever.ever want to move again! I was at my last place for 14 years and moved into there with a few black bags and a mattress so it was a bit of a shock to my system :haha:


----------



## Conina

Euwww I hate moving house!

I got my scan date!! 2 weeks today - 3rd June. I'll be 11 and a bit weeks according to the dr, and 10 and a bit weeks according to me :haha:

For some reason it really made me start worrying that the same thing will happen again, we'll go in so excited only to be told there's no heartbeat. I know the chances are slim, but that day was so awful, I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## vickytoria88

Conina said:


> Euwww I hate moving house!
> 
> I got my scan date!! 2 weeks today - 3rd June. I'll be 11 and a bit weeks according to the dr, and 10 and a bit weeks according to me :haha:
> 
> For some reason it really made me start worrying that the same thing will happen again, we'll go in so excited only to be told there's no heartbeat. I know the chances are slim, but that day was so awful, I can't get it out of my head.

Your scan date is the same as mine. I'll be 12 weeks by LMP but I think more like 11


----------



## No Doubt

Yoshi at least you don't have to keep going back. Hope that will at least help some seeing how you'll be staying hydrated.

Zig, I say get in bed and watch tv, lol. Its such a struggle for me to do things I don't want to when preggo and I just give in to what I really want, like the Chinese good I had for dinner last night, lol.

GP, so cute about your peanut moving around in there. Active little thing!

Hope you ladies scans go well...so exciting! Try not to worry, easier said than done I know, but I'm sure everything is fine. Gotta stay positive.


----------



## Ziggie

Off to A&E :( had some blood today. Spoke to the midwife and they can't get me into the EPU for over a week so she said go to casualty. Said not to worry and its common. But I'm worried :(

Wasn't bright red, no cramps and only when I wiped but I'm so paranoid. Lucky my boyfriend can come with me but is going to have to tell his parents (runs his own business and works with his dad... can't really Ger out of it).

Wish us luck......


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck hun, let us know what they say. Brown is suppose to be old so if no cramps and only light when you wipe I think everything will be fine.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ziggie - I had brown spotting at exactly 8 weeks nothing more than showing when I went to the toilet. I'm sure everything is fine but let us know how it all goes :hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs: Ziggie. As the other girls say, I'm sure you'll be fine but it's only natural to be worried.


----------



## vickytoria88

Fingers crossed for you Ziggie. I had brown blood with my dd. Let us know. Thinking of you xx


----------



## HopefulMarla

Good luck Ziggie!

I'm feeling like poop still. I didn't go to the hospital. The ex came over, and made me lots of food staggered through the night. It was miserable eating, but once I was full I didn't feel so nauseous. I woke up this morning, and it all started all over again. I'm having what I'm assuming is ligament pain. My boobs are back to sore, and HUGE, and MS is outta control. Ugh. This baby must of went through a growth spurt!!


----------



## Samlou89

May I join? 16th Dec unless my scan on the 2nd June says otherwise ;) x


----------



## Conina

How was it with the ex Marla? Did you discuss things at all or was that the last thing on your mind??


----------



## Conina

Welcome Samlou!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Looks like a fair few of us have our 12 week scan on 3rd of june! Mine is at 8:10 in the morning! At least i can go shopping afterwards :hehe: 

I bought a new vacuum today and i literally pulled out every item of furniture in my front room and cleaned every nook and cranny, i HAD to do it!! I'm paying for it now though, back is aching and soo hungry! 

Is anyone still cramping? I'm just over 10 weeks now and i seem to be waking up with slight cramps in the morning, i can't remember having them with Scarlett. xx


----------



## HopefulMarla

Conina said:


> How was it with the ex Marla? Did you discuss things at all or was that the last thing on your mind??

Mmmmm it wasn't really on my mind, but it was WEIRD. He was calling me his girlfriend, and kinda acting like it didn't happen. He said he loved me, and wanted to take care of me. I was just looking at him like "what?!". I mean, idk. I don't have the energy to think about it haha. It was like a 180! He was looking at me a bunch, and acting like he use to when we were good. Idk if it was from me saying I was done, and not talking to him. Or what! Ugh. Baby daddy drama :)


----------



## Ziggie

Well they took it all very seriously, but didn't scan me, so I'm still a bit clueless.

Did my blood pressure, checked blood sugar, urine test. Still got a positive preg test (well duh lol). They also found blood and protein in my urine. She was a bit vague about it and said the doctor wanted it sending off, and said it could be an infection. But didn't elaborate.

They booked me a scan for a week today and told me to take it easy and to call in sick from work till then (not complaining about that!! Well. Except we are having work done at home and it's a building site....). 

I took matters into my own hands and have brought my private scan forward to tomorrow. So I will know either way whether this little squidlet is ok. I really hope so!!!!! I've had no more blood, and no cramping so I'm trying to stay positive :) no blood hit my panty liner, it was all when I wiped... So again, trying to stay positive. 

So glad I could get an appointment for tomorrow!!!! Other half managed to wing it with his parents, but we think we will have to tell them so he can come tomorrow.... Rather be telling them under nicer circumstances...

Thanks for your support ladies :hugs: :hugs: it was so scary I was so upset... Feel a lot calmer now... Kind of out of my hands.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Lucyjo81 said:


> Looks like a fair few of us have our 12 week scan on 3rd of june! Mine is at 8:10 in the morning! At least i can go shopping afterwards :hehe:
> 
> I bought a new vacuum today and i literally pulled out every item of furniture in my front room and cleaned every nook and cranny, i HAD to do it!! I'm paying for it now though, back is aching and soo hungry!
> 
> Is anyone still cramping? I'm just over 10 weeks now and i seem to be waking up with slight cramps in the morning, i can't remember having them with Scarlett. xx

I have! I've actually have had them the entire time. Midwife said it was normal. I haven't had any blood. I usually get them once a week or so, and peanut has always been okay. 



Ziggie said:


> Well they took it all very seriously, but didn't scan me, so I'm still a bit clueless.
> 
> Did my blood pressure, checked blood sugar, urine test. Still got a positive preg test (well duh lol). They also found blood and protein in my urine. She was a bit vague about it and said the doctor wanted it sending off, and said it could be an infection. But didn't elaborate.
> 
> They booked me a scan for a week today and told me to take it easy and to call in sick from work till then (not complaining about that!! Well. Except we are having work done at home and it's a building site....).
> 
> I took matters into my own hands and have brought my private scan forward to tomorrow. So I will know either way whether this little squidlet is ok. I really hope so!!!!! I've had no more blood, and no cramping so I'm trying to stay positive :) no blood hit my panty liner, it was all when I wiped... So again, trying to stay positive.
> 
> So glad I could get an appointment for tomorrow!!!! Other half managed to wing it with his parents, but we think we will have to tell them so he can come tomorrow.... Rather be telling them under nicer circumstances...
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies :hugs: :hugs: it was so scary I was so upset... Feel a lot calmer now... Kind of out of my hands.

I am glad you're feeling better! Keep us updated. I'll be sending positive vibes your way :)


----------



## vickytoria88

I am so fed up of feeling and being sick


----------



## Samlou89

Thank you! :flower: My cramps vanished at 7/8 weeks, havnt really had any since!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig with the protein in your urine and how you're describing it I'd say uti and nothing at all to do with baby. I had a uti in February and I was peeing blood with that. Protein in your urine usually means a bladder infection or uti. Does it kind of sting when you pee, or do you feel like you have to pee every five seconds, literally...pr have you experienced either of these in the last 24 hours?

I had cramping around 10+ so many days, so I'd say normal.

Hopeful its like they say, you don't know what you've got til its gone. Maybe when you're ready ask him what all that was about and see if he's ready to talk.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Sam!


----------



## HopefulMarla

No Doubt said:


> Zig with the protein in your urine and how you're describing it I'd say uti and nothing at all to do with baby. I had a uti in February and I was peeing blood with that. Protein in your urine usually means a bladder infection or uti. Does it kind of sting when you pee, or do you feel like you have to pee every five seconds, literally...pr have you experienced either of these in the last 24 hours?
> 
> I had cramping around 10+ so many days, so I'd say normal.
> 
> Hopeful its like they say, you don't know what you've got til its gone. Maybe when you're ready ask him what all that was about and see if he's ready to talk.

Yeah! That's true :)


----------



## Ziggie

No Doubt said:


> Zig with the protein in your urine and how you're describing it I'd say uti and nothing at all to do with baby. I had a uti in February and I was peeing blood with that. Protein in your urine usually means a bladder infection or uti. Does it kind of sting when you pee, or do you feel like you have to pee every five seconds, literally...pr have you experienced either of these in the last 24 hours?

I've had uti before, not for a long time, and I've had no symptoms to think I had an infection. The blood was more like when your period starts. Not bright red, some discharge mixed up with it, not a huge amount but enough that it's not a few drops either. Probably like an inch circle, two wipes and it was nearly all gone..

Not had anything at all since, so I'm hoping it was just kind of a blob that's come from somewhere... If I do have an infection maybe my cervix is irritated or something... I don't know!!

Will know tomorrow at my scan. Will let you know how it goes. Feeling bad as I have such a busy week in work, but her advice was basically, don't go (as I commute so far). So I'm not risking it. If it's good news, I'm putting my feet up and catching up on snoozing, if it's bad news I don't really want to see work people anyway.

Thanks for the well wishes people :hugs:


----------



## jen_niferRose

Had my ultrasound today! it was so surreal! I still cant believe it.. but everything looks good, and baby is healthy! Now I cant wait to find out what it is!! not totally sure how to post a pic..


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Samlou89 said:


> May I join? 16th Dec unless my scan on the 2nd June says otherwise ;) x

Welcome! :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

So the nurse came today and I might have to go to the hospital anyway because my vains are too small.


----------



## No Doubt

Zig try not to stress...and even the blob could be from an infection. And not everyone feels it right away or at all. Still keeping everything grossed for you hun. I'm sure all is fine!

Yay for the u/s rose! I can't see it, but I'm on my phone so maybe that's why. Glad everything is all good!


----------



## No Doubt

Yoshi so sorry to hear that. And there's no way at all you fan hydrate yourself at home...flat soda, popsicle sticks? At least if you do have to go in you'll know they can monitor you and the baby closely.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I can a little but not much. I bought some Pink lemonade so I'm going to see if that helps.


----------



## Tynmeg

Ultrasound today! So awesome to see my lil one with that beautiful flicker of his/her heart. So amazing :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

Samlou89 said:


> May I join? 16th Dec unless my scan on the 2nd June says otherwise ;) x

:wave: welcome and congratulations :flower:



Lucyjo81 said:


> Looks like a fair few of us have our 12 week scan on 3rd of june! Mine is at 8:10 in the morning! At least i can go shopping afterwards :hehe:
> 
> I bought a new vacuum today and i literally pulled out every item of furniture in my front room and cleaned every nook and cranny, i HAD to do it!! I'm paying for it now though, back is aching and soo hungry!
> 
> Is anyone still cramping? I'm just over 10 weeks now and i seem to be waking up with slight cramps in the morning, i can't remember having them with Scarlett. xx

I have my scan on the 2nd June will be just over 13 weeks and I can't wait :dance: Are you nesting already :haha:
I had cramps quite bad at the start around 5-6 weeks, some at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks. Also find I get a bit crampy if i haven't drank enough water or need the toilet :blush:



HopefulMarla said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> How was it with the ex Marla? Did you discuss things at all or was that the last thing on your mind??
> 
> Mmmmm it wasn't really on my mind, but it was WEIRD. He was calling me his girlfriend, and kinda acting like it didn't happen. He said he loved me, and wanted to take care of me. I was just looking at him like "what?!". I mean, idk. I don't have the energy to think about it haha. It was like a 180! He was looking at me a bunch, and acting like he use to when we were good. Idk if it was from me saying I was done, and not talking to him. Or what! Ugh. Baby daddy drama :)Click to expand...

Men are strange things but when you are feeling better I think a good talk is needed :hugs:



vickytoria88 said:


> I am so fed up of feeling and being sick

:hugs: hope you feel better soon



Ziggie said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Zig with the protein in your urine and how you're describing it I'd say uti and nothing at all to do with baby. I had a uti in February and I was peeing blood with that. Protein in your urine usually means a bladder infection or uti. Does it kind of sting when you pee, or do you feel like you have to pee every five seconds, literally...pr have you experienced either of these in the last 24 hours?
> 
> I've had uti before, not for a long time, and I've had no symptoms to think I had an infection. The blood was more like when your period starts. Not bright red, some discharge mixed up with it, not a huge amount but enough that it's not a few drops either. Probably like an inch circle, two wipes and it was nearly all gone..
> 
> Not had anything at all since, so I'm hoping it was just kind of a blob that's come from somewhere... If I do have an infection maybe my cervix is irritated or something... I don't know!!
> 
> Will know tomorrow at my scan. Will let you know how it goes. Feeling bad as I have such a busy week in work, but her advice was basically, don't go (as I commute so far). So I'm not risking it. If it's good news, I'm putting my feet up and catching up on snoozing, if it's bad news I don't really want to see work people anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes people :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sure all is fine and you will see your little squid wriggling about. I've had UTI's a lot in the past and sometimes there aren't even any symptoms, also thrush can cause some bleeding :shrug: 



jen_niferRose said:


> Had my ultrasound today! it was so surreal! I still cant believe it.. but everything looks good, and baby is healthy! Now I cant wait to find out what it is!! not totally sure how to post a pic..

Glad everything went well, can't see pic as blocked at work :dohh:



YoshiPikachu said:


> So the nurse came today and I might have to go to the hospital anyway because my vains are too small.

:hugs: hope you feel better



Tynmeg said:


> Ultrasound today! So awesome to see my lil one with that beautiful flicker of his/her heart. So amazing :)

:happydance: always lovely to see the little heart beat.


----------



## Conina

Jennifer Rose I don't think your photo posting worked - can you try again? I love seeing scan photos!!


----------



## RaeChay

ziggie - I had bleeding at 7.5 weeks this pregnancy. it was an "almost" subchorionic hematoma. super common, symptoms sound just like yours. dark red blood, just when I wiped, nothing made it to liner, and it stopped right after it started. haven't had bleeding since - but now that I know what it is, I wouldn't worry much if I did have bleeding again (MD said there was still some loose blood in there). So that is another possibility.


----------



## pathos

jeniferrose & tynmeg congrats on your scans.
ziggy i hope everything clears out -, and it is nothing serious and you will come happy and relieved from your scan.

i do not understand this week thing.. for example i am 12 w 1d today, am i already in the 13th week? :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos it's the first day of your 13th week. When your ticker says 13 weeks, that is the 7th and last day of your 13th week.

Eeek...heading into 2nd tri ladies...now the fun begins with all the really good stuff like bump pics and bigger scan pics and all of what we buy and yadda, yadda, yadda. I'm excited! This is what I love about threads with women who are pretty much where I am.


----------



## Gregsprincess

No Doubt said:


> Pathos it's the first day of your 13th week. When your ticker says 13 weeks, that is the 7th and last day of your 13th week.
> 
> Eeek...heading into 2nd tri ladies...now the fun begins with all the really good stuff like bump pics and bigger scan pics and all of what we buy and yadda, yadda, yadda. I'm excited! This is what I love about threads with women who are pretty much where I am.

I was going to say the same Pathos :thumbup: they count the completed weeks plus however many days into to new week.

I got excited today looking at cloth nappies (diapers) i have no idea what i need with them but they were so cute :cloud9: will start collecting once we've had our next scan hopefully.


----------



## pathos

oh thank you, now i see :dohh: i was always reading "your pregnancy by week" sites wrong :wacko::wacko: - is there a pregnancy for dummies book available :haha: i should get one.


----------



## Ziggie

All fine! Little squid is now a little blob and measuring spot on (9w3d) . Saw it do a little jump! She saw nothing at all out the ordinary and no cause for bleeding. Heard the heartbeat :)

She said sometimes little blood vessels can rupture as you are stretching which can cause small bleeds and I'd know if I was miscarrying due to the size of everything now! I had another spec of blood after the scan when I emptied my bladder and I wonder if it was because of her pushing on me (didn't need an internal for the first time ever!).

All in all i feel.... relieved but not yet super excited. Bit cautious still. We came home and told his parents and they are super happy though so that was lovely :D not long till i tell mine and then the rest of the world!!

The blob!

https://i62.tinypic.com/2jaeres.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Glad all fine zig! Love the scan!


----------



## Conina

Zig - is "the blob" going to be its nickname?? :haha:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Zigg- YAY SUCH GOOD NEWS!!! :) yay honey! I'm so excited! Hopefully you figure out what's going on soon. Spotting is normal in early pregnancy, because your cervix is REALLY sensitive. I think it's probably just that! Or maybe a UTI? 

As for me! I went to the midwife today!!! We did the Doppler. She gave me this long talk about how it takes a reallllly long time to find it this early. So, I was prepared. The second she put the Doppler on my belly, we IMMEDIATELY found it! She freaked and said she had never found it that easily before! My baby knows me so well she/he knew I would be freaking and made it easy for mommy! I knew immediately that it was my kid! It was SO amazing guys. Peanuts HB was perfect, and just soooo surreal. I can't wait to meet my little gummy bear. I will post bump pictures later. Even though I've lost weight.... Peanut is making it's debut, cuz I'm HUGE. I also described the movement I had the other day, and the midwife said that was the peanut moving! It felt like a vibrating phone in my uterus! Hahah I'm in love!!


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks guys :D the blob is a good name, better than the squid which it has been. Had a tiny bit more blood and its definitely more brown whatever it was has stopped anyway.

That's great news Marla! When is your scan??


----------



## HopefulMarla

I've had so many scans Zig!! But I do the sequential screening in one week!


----------



## Ziggie

What's that??


----------



## vickytoria88

I found a hb on the Doppler.


----------



## HopefulMarla

The ummmm genetic testing ultrasound! There were two cysts on the umbilical cord. So I have to meet with a special doctor, and blah blah. I'm not worried. It wouldn't matter to me if it would have Down syndrome! It's still my baby. :) we are just doing it so that if the cysts are in fact the sign of DS then we can have a special team at delivery!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for all you ladies finding the hb! The flutters are the best, they're not as regular as the kicks and punches, but still cool. Hubbs asked if I was feeling anything yet and I told him just the usual flutters every now and again.

My nickname for ds was thumper. I've named this one eggy.


----------



## SteffieLee

Hi all. I'm new to this thread. Just had my dating ultrasound. My due date is 12/17. Bubs heart rate was 183. <3


----------



## jen_niferRose

Hmm, pic didnt work.. Not sure how to do it.. Ill try again.. it says you have to link it from a website.. is there another way to post pics?



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/14054656888


----------



## HopefulMarla

If you look at the bottom it will say "go advanced". Click on that, and do "add an attachment". That should do it! :)


----------



## jen_niferRose

Lets try this one more time! lol
 



Attached Files:







export--181620409.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Gregsprincess

jen_niferRose said:


> Lets try this one more time! lol

That time worked :thumbup: and great pic!

Ziggie glad all was well with your "blob" :haha: your nickname will change again at the next scan as it'll look more different.

Hopeful - glad you got to hear the heartbeat it is great :cloud9: 

Not sure if i've felt any movement yet but I'm quite well padded in the tummy area :rofl: 

Hey steffielee welcome and congrats :happydance:


----------



## Ziggie

Jennifer lovely scan! !! Looking like a proper baby!! So clear :D

A little more spotting when I wipe again this morning. Still small amount and more brown than red. But still, come on body! Can't wait for next scan on Tues! 

Morning all :D


----------



## Conina

Beautiful pic Jen - it's so clear!!

Welcome Steffie and H&H 9 months.


----------



## pathos

ziggy hehe your "blob" looks cute! 

Jennifer, <3 oww, you are 1 day ahead of me... i cant believe we have tiny humans inside us. a true baby form, wonderful, thanks for sharing :cry:

hopefulm, when is this next scan? you are dealing with a lot of stuff right now, i envy your endurance, strength and overall attitude. i am just a complaining machine, my hubby sometimes calls me "immer ich" which might be translated as "why me? - it's always me".


----------



## HopefulMarla

Pathos- awwwww thanks hun! I really try not to complain, but it's hard!!!! 

So, bad news for me. I'm in the hospital. The baby seems to be fine, but mommy is not! That "cold" ended up not being a cold, but I think maybe strep? My throat hurts SO bad and is so swollen that I can no longer drink water or eat food. It woke me up out of a DEAD sleep, and I spit up se blood. Some I came straight to the hospital. They're gonna give me some steroids. They said that it will help the swelling, because it's REALLY swollen, and angry in there. I AM MISERABLE. This is some of the worst pain I have felt. I have had a Fallopian torsion, so that's saying a lot. I am waiting now for the doctor to give me results


----------



## Ziggie

Urgh not good. Hope they're looking after you well!


----------



## Conina

Ugh Marla that's all you need!!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the support. I'm soooo tired. I woke up around 3:00 a.m. They gave me liquid Tylenol that worked a whole lot better than the tablets, but I'm still in a lot a lot of pain. The doctor is sending me home with a stronger syrup, that he said was OK for short term use if I get home and it's still this bad. I'm gonna try to not use it, and let the steroids do their job if I can. I just am in a lot of pain. Baby is probably like "what the heck is going on up there mom?! I need more sleep" haha. Still waiting on the strep test!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats steffie!

Cute pic Jen!

Hopeful, that's awful. I hope the meds help and you feel better soon.

AFM I got two good nudges yesterday. One she. I picked ds up from daycare. I had just sat him on my hip and then there was Eggy! The other was just after I got home. Guess last night he/she was really saying hello!


----------



## HopefulMarla

It's official! I have strep! Yucky. This hurts soooooo bad. Gonna get a shot of penicillin, and go home with some stronger pain medicine. I'm REALLY nervous about taking it, but the doctor said in first trimester it's okay. Plus being in pain, really isn't good for baby either. I'm still gonna try and hold out :( man. I'm having some kind of luck huh? Anyway. Good thing I came! I knew something wasn't right. 

No Doubt- YAY that's so exciting! I love feeling the baby. It makes me so happy!


----------



## No Doubt

Boo that hopeful! Hopefully this will all clear up soon for you.


----------



## HopefulMarla

I just got the BIGGEST shot in my butt!!! Lol I couldn't stop laughing cuz it hurt so bad, but it's in a weird place Baha hahaha so funny!


----------



## No Doubt

I've never had a shot in my butt but I hear it hurts.


----------



## HopefulMarla

I've had one before, it kinda depends on what it is. Penicillin has a consistency that's like glib. So, it feels like I just did like 1000 squats! Haha


----------



## Ziggie

Is a mild dull achey feeling normal? It's not painful, just noticeable. I'm worrying! That and the brown discharge! Regardless that I saw the little blob and it's little jump and heartbeat only yesterday I'm having a bit of a moment :(

So much not fun!! Rock on Tuesday and the next scan....


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure all is fine Zig...but yes a mild dull ache is normal. You're really about to start stretching and a lot of ladies get that around this time. I had it around 10+ week for a couple days and all is fine. The stretching could be causing some of the discharge as well.


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks... Just having one of those afternoons... Bit of a cry at other half and feeling a bit tearful.


----------



## Ziggie

Just impulse bought a Doppler. Express delivery should arrive before 1pm tomorrow. 

Sonoline B is the one to get isn't it?? Got it and 2 bottles of gel.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Zig- oh honey. It will be alright. I have had so many aches and pains in this pregnancy! I really think it's all healthy. When I first got them I freaked, but over time it got a lot better! I got use to aches and pains, and it doesn't scare you anymore :)


----------



## Ziggie

Ive had tons of twinges and cramps, worse than today! Think I'm just feeling over emotional. The spotting is depressing and all sense of reason and logic leaves me sometimes. I even feel better now, and it's only been a few mins. Up down, up down! No blood has even hit my panty liner, I might add, this is mucusy brown when I wipe and not even every wipe. I'm just kind of attached to the little blob already I think!! 

Thanks for your support!!! Should be the other way round, you're the poor sod in hospital and you're so positive!!!! Send some my way please :D :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Yip, that's the one. But I also think it will give you reassurance.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Zig- thanks honey!!! I will make sure to spread the positivity. Haha


----------



## HopefulMarla

So here is a bump picture at 11 weeks! Eeeeeek thought it would be fun! If anyone else has some or wants to share I think it would be cute to be able to look back at how we looked
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## HopefulMarla

Here is a pre preggo picture for reference! :) to see how much it has grown!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mafi419

Ziggle don't worry about the spotting. Today I had an appointment with the midwife, and even though I didn't have any spotting, out of the blue she said something like "oh, if you have some bleeding around this time, it's completely normal, so you don't need to get worried" :)


----------



## No Doubt

This was me at 10+2...I have to post again tomorrow. I don't have a pre-preggo pic honestly now that I'm thinking of it..

Disregard all of the mess in the back...we put my son in the reversible car seat maybe 5 months ago and the first car seat is still on table...no sense in putting it away now...
 



Attached Files:







10w2d #2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jen_niferRose

Oh totally forgot to mention, my due date got pushed ahead one day. now due Nov 30 - but Im staying on this board, as you never know! lol


----------



## HopefulMarla

No doubt- SO CUTE!!!! I loveeeee bump pics! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Me too! I don't think I've changed over the past two weeks, but watch, I'll look like a balloon blew up in my stomach tomorrow, lol.


----------



## ReadyForBabyy

I'm due Dec 30,2014! 
Come on New Year baby!


----------



## Tynmeg

So cute to see the baby bumps!

Just thought I'd share my good news... My ultrasound due date is Dec 25th and the heartbeat is 160. Everything is going good. 9 weeks today!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning :wave: TFI Friday i need a long sleep this weekend :haha:

Love the bump pictures ladies I'll attach mine from 11 weeks, have been taking them since 8 weeks and there is a definite difference. Will take a new one tomorrow for 12 weeks :happydance: For some reason it won't rotate :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7128[1].jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww lovely bump pics ladies... I won't be participating though. I'm feeling very self conscious :blush: 

I weighed myself yesterday, I've only gained 7lb but I feel like I've gained 7stone!


----------



## Ziggie

I love love love the bumps!! I'm going to start taking some pics from next week I think.

And Congrats to everyone else!


----------



## Conina

Being naturally fairly round :blush: (actually 'naturally' might not be quite right, if it wasn't for the wine, crisps and chocolate...) its hard to see if there's a bump anymore than usual! I'm actually 2lbs lighter now than I was when I got my bfp, but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Ziggie

I'm fairly podge at the moment anyway, and always look pregnant as I'm always bloated lol. I'm certain I don't have a bump yet, but think I might feel a little hardening above my pubic bone. It could be my imagination though as to be fair its not like I was poking it before lol


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> Awww lovely bump pics ladies... I won't be participating though. I'm feeling very self conscious :blush:
> 
> I weighed myself yesterday, I've only gained 7lb but I feel like I've gained 7stone!

I think i've gained around that since I first got BFP :blush: but it definitely feels more like 7 stone when i'm trying to do up trousers and things :haha:


----------



## Mafi419

Anyone caught hb at 9 weeks with a doppler? Today I woke up without sore boobs (well, barely) and I think my food aversion is almost gone, and I'm freaking out (since these were my only symptoms, besides skin allergies that are also better). So I ordered a doppler to be delivered tomorrow. Is it possible to catch the hb with a doppler at 9 weeks? Thank you :)


----------



## No Doubt

Hope I catch everyone...

Ready, welcome and congrats hun!

Tyn, yay for the u/s! Glad all is well! And a Christmas baby!

Cute bumps ladies! I took one this morning and will post later. And for everyone feeling like a whale, I've got you all beat as far as weight gain so zip it! Lol!

Mafia I picked up this ones hb at 8 weeks and I've heard other ladies say the same. I have a sonoline b Doppler.

Nothing new with me. Hubbs said we could tell people after ds b'day, so we'll tell people around 14 weeks. People are starting to notice and make comments...a couple of people have flat out asked, so it's time, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Just tracked my delivery and it says delivered and signed for! Well... Where cos it's certainly not here! And I've been home all day, along with the other half and a builder, plus this is also a business and the office is attached to the house and there's someone in there too......


Hmmmmmmm! Been on hold to the courier for ages now!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig I've seen that with my packages before and them it shows up, but I would still check. And no one in the office has it?


----------



## Ziggie

Well they delivered it to the wrong address! How I have no idea as we have a house name and it's very unusual! So they said the driver will retrieve it and deliver it before 3pm... Which is only going to work if they can get it back from where they've sent it.

And I just called the dr to see about the results from the urine test from when I went to A&E - no record of me attending and suggest calling hospital. Call hospital and a totally unhelpful nurse answered and said call your GP. Said I did and she said well, they will get the results. I said how long should they take and she said she didn't know! In the meantime for all I know I could have an infection and it's been 3 days just sitting here... I only thought to call as I'm still having browny discharge and I notice it has a strong metallic smell. Which wouldn't be unusual for old blood mixed in there, but if I need antibiotics or anything surely the sooner the better.

Le sigh.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Mafi419 said:


> Anyone caught hb at 9 weeks with a doppler? Today I woke up without sore boobs (well, barely) and I think my food aversion is almost gone, and I'm freaking out (since these were my only symptoms, besides skin allergies that are also better). So I ordered a doppler to be delivered tomorrow. Is it possible to catch the hb with a doppler at 9 weeks? Thank you :)

Oh honey! Don't worry about this. My sore breasts started getting better around 8 weeks. So did a lot of stuff. Some women adjust to the hormones better. It's nothing to worry about. I had all of this, and I'm almost in my second trimester! It will come back with another hormone surge and you'll be like NOOO whyyy haha


----------



## HopefulMarla

Zig- Seriously?! Since I have been pregnant I swear my inner crazy is coming out. I snap on people! Lol I can't tolerate rude. I woulda had some choice words for that nurse like "ohhhhh so I'm paying you to NOT know how to do your job? That makes sense. Do me a favor, find someone who does!" Seriously though. Not cool. Don't mess with mama bear hahah. Sorry you're having some delays with everything :( 

To all the self conscious women. Sad face! I'm sure you're all very very beautiful. I understand not wanting to post bump pictures, but remember that your bodies are beautiful and perfect nonetheless. 

As for me, I have actually lost weight. Idk what all this belly is haha I think bloat and baby? It seems like she (I call peanut a she as I'm almost positive peanut is) is active in there! She's burning calories for the both of us. She likes to flutter...... A lot! Last night was a flutter party! Hah I imagine her in her little sack being like "I'm gonna flutter over here, flutter over there, flutter everywhere! Mom. Pay attention! Feel what I can do!" Haha


----------



## Ziggie

Well,sorted my results at least. Called dr back and they are seeing me this evening, will give them a sample and they will test it there and give me antibiotics if I need them. Another sob at other half!! Omg I'm assuming all this sobbing is hormones. So pleased the thought of waiting a week with a possible infection is not good at all!!!

Marla - my doppler SHOULD turn up today (hmmmmm) so I will let you know if I find anything. I'm 9w5d today, but I do have a tilted uterus. They managed an abdominal at my last scan though, so we will see.... 

I'm chubby but I don't think I've actually put on tons of weight (considering what I've eaten)... Surprisingly. Maybe a few pounds, but still ok in my clothes so far......


----------



## HopefulMarla

Zig- let me know! The HB is the best sound! :) mmmmm you're lucky. I lost weight, but can't fit in clothes. They're too snug and uncomfortable! It's okay if you're crying a bunch. It's just hormones :)

Yesterday at the hospital they gave me steroids. Which kinda made me feel like super woman. Just realized they're wearing off :( back to sicky land. I took the pain cough syrup stuff they gave me, then cried for like 5 hours convinced I killed the baby. Nathan had to talk me down, because I was refusing to take it again! Haha I was like NOPE. My baby is all drugged up! She's gonna dieeee! She's still moving though, so I think she's doing well in there. Drugged up and everything


----------



## Ziggie

It came and I'm pretty sure I found a heartbeat :D :D

I took a video so will try and upload it somewhere! The monitor was fluctuating between 120 and 160 bpm, but I times it myself (beats in 10 seconds x 6) and it comes out at a pretty steady 174 bpm which I think is good from reading!! 

So pleased :D


----------



## HopefulMarla

YAY Zigg!!!! Ahhhhhhh! Yeah, that's a good HB for the peanut :) oh my! I loveeeeee loveeeee loveeeee the HB. Doesn't it become more real and amazing?!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig I would be pissed too. Luckily for others I tend to be more mellow during pregnancy. Otherwise I would have definitely ripped into someone!

And yay for the hb! Definitely sounds like you found it.


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks ladies!! 

Marla - I'm sure the steroids are fine, they wouldn't have given you them otherwise!

ND - I'm not backwards about coming forwards most of the time, but I was getting choked up and tearful!!! Deffo not like me!


----------



## No Doubt

I can definitely relate! I almost cried yesterday cause I couldn't have ice cream. I got home and there was none...I didn't know I'd eaten the last of it the other day as hubbs made it for me and he didn't say anything. So when I opened the freezer door, nothing... I called him at work cause sometimes they run out and he works right up the street and he can drop it off, so he said he had to run out and would drop it by...twice he went out and twice he forgot, so no ice cream for me. This after mind you a not so great day, as with everything I'm trying to get taken care of piling up on me I had a little cry at my desk yesterday morning, then yesterday when walking to my bus my dress flew up in the wind and I'm sure everyone saw a good 93% of my butt! It was taking me forever to bunch it up and get it controlled cause it's one of those if you twirl it flares out wide and it was really windy. Ice cream would have been nice after my day yesterday, but that didn't happen.

Of course your issue is of a more urgent nature than mine, lol.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Ahhhh I'm sorry honey. That does sound like a really rough day!


----------



## Ziggie

Are you kidding??? Ice cream trumps everything!!!!! Did you get any in the end??!! How stressful :D

Been to docs, urine is clear, no problems there! Packed me off with a few things to sort me if I do feel something worsening or coming on.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad all is clear zig!

No, I didn't. I'm gonna pick some up today if hubbs hasn't already. And yes, I totally said that with a pout...


----------



## No Doubt

Here's my pic from this morning!
 



Attached Files:







12+2 #2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ziggie

Well I just took the bull by the horns and ordered two semi baby related things..... Nervous now!

I bought a pregnancy journal, as I'd like to track it... And I bought a 'baby's first Christmas' bib :D I want to wrap it up with a scan photo for my parents next weekend to tell them. I will be 11 weeks by then.

Argh!!!!

And very cute bump!!!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Cute bump ND


----------



## Conina

Weirdly, two of my ex co-workers announced pregnancies on fb this week. One of them did so by posting a pic of baby wipes, baby-gros and baby shampoo and saying 'unusual things getting into our shopping these days'. I did think buying that type of stuff at this stage was VERY organised!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Haha oh man! All that sounds awesome! Buying stuff is so difficult, cuz it makes you nervous. I couldn't imagine waiting that long to tell my parents. That must be hard :/ I thought I would be more anxious to announce that I'm pregnant on FB now that I'm getting closer to the time that it would be okay to say it, but I'm not. I think I'm gonna wait awhile longer. Maybe until like 16 weeks? Hmmm idk! When are you guys sharing it on FB?


----------



## pathos

:happydance: ow cute bumps- i think what i have is also a bump, i ll try to take a pic tomorrow morning.


----------



## Conina

I didn't put it on fb first time round until I was about 6 months! Even then I didn't really announce it, I said something about having baby brain. 

This time I think it'll be the same, especially after the mc we're even more cautious. 

Obviously all our 'proper' friends knew about it anyway!


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies,

I was just catching up with the thread. Ive been super busy and tired and had a pretty wonky week, so.. here we go:

Doppler: My SIL got me one from one of her friends.. I tried it and couldnt hear the baby, so I took some orange juice and tried again a few days later. OH HELL YES, it was crazy in there all sorts of back and forth swimming going on and I recorded the heartbeat, so that was cool !!

Baby journals: I have one too... I have to start writting. I dunno what to say..." baby, you make my farts a biological weapon, I am obsessed with eating croissants and I cry when I see baby pet videos. PS: mommy loves you " LOL

FB announcements: Im at 12 weeks today YIPPI!!! but I am not sure if we will announce of FB.. I don't wanna be tacky and just mega post all my belly pics and ultrasounds and stuff... Maybe I'll say something when my belly is bigger and say " I guess eating watermelon seeds really does make babies.." HAHAHAHAHAH But my goal is not to bombard people with my pregnancy, those that are interested will call me and ask for pics, I know it!!!

zig: did your infection clear up?


----------



## Sabster

Oh yah I forgot ! : I went for my first prenatal round of blood tests on Wednesday and I fainted...good thing my hubby was there because the nurse didnt even realize ( says my DH) and he pretty much caught me. it was weird and I felt really off all day after that...
I have pretty low blood pressure, and I had to fast for 12 hours... So I will be sure to let the nurses know next time so they take blood when im lying down and not sitting up.


----------



## No Doubt

Were gonna announce on FB after ds bday, so next week.

I don't really plan on buying much as this one is so close to ds we pretty much have everything. But by this time I had ds room together and the furniture was being delivered. I had to be organized otherwise it would have all fallen on me at 9 months preggo, so I did a little bit each month. The last month and a half I was just fat and lazy, lol. I planned it that way and it worked out great!


----------



## No Doubt

Oh no san! Glad hubbs was there. I just have a fear of needles and if I get someone who doesn't know what they're doing I'll start getting dizzy and light headed.

I think when I post on FB I'm gonna take a bump pic and say "In just under 6 months another little miracle will be joining my universe!"


----------



## Sabster

that's very cute! i like what you did for setting up the baby room.. .we are pretty much just waiting for the down syndrome testing and gender and then will be on board for baby buying. Also, its summer here, which means massive amounts of garage sales, so Im pretty confident I will be able to get most of my baby stuff at a good price and quality of couse. We will be buying a new stroller and baby seat, but for the rest it doesnt really matter. As long as its in good condition!


----------



## Ziggie

Buying stuff is SCARY! And I know this sounds totally morbid, but my thinking was.... The bib can be a present for someone else if needs be and the book can be kept... I know, i know that's terrible, but I still err on caution lol!!!!!!! I'm feeling more confident as I THINK the spotting has finally stopped :yay: it was slightly peachy discharge this morning (yum!) and not the brown metallic stuff. So I am pretty chuffed about that. Plus hearing the HB yesterday.... Scan tues. I'm starting to be a little more positive and talk like I have a baby inside me. I just feel a bit more at ease with it and less worried (for now!).

Sab - I went to the docs and he said my urine was clear, nothing in it!!!! I've been drinking tons though, so whether it's helped or whether there was nothing there to begin with, I don't know...... Exciting about the doppler!!! I took a recording too :D feels strange listening back to it!! It's cool though isn't it :D I LOVE that baby journal entry LOL!! That's the sort of thing that's been running through my head!!!

As for FB - I want to do something as I have a large family and don't live near any of them. I don't want to be all "baby x due on xxxxxx" I want to do something a bit more cryptic and see how long it takes people to figure it out lol. Still working on it... But might be a photo of my dogs reading a 'what to expect' book lol. Or something!


----------



## Sabster

I have two fur babies ( CATS) and their first birthday is June25th... i was thinking of maybe gettign a picture of them with a happy birthday cake of something and a quote" we can't wait to meet our new family member on December 6th 2014!"


----------



## Mafi419

Thank you for the reassurance ladies :) I'm so relived right now!! I got the doppler delivered today. I drank a lot of water and tried to pick up the hb. I tried and tried and tried for about 40 minutes. Nothing besides my own heart beat and some other weird sounds. I turned the doppler off, wiped off the gel and thought to my self "this doesn't mean anything, it is too early, you're just 9 weeks and 1 day along", and started doing other things. Meanwhile all the water I had before started to really hurt my bladder, and I was about to go to the bathroom when I thought "It won't hurt to try it one more time", and I didn't even laid down, I just sat at the sofa and tried it like that...surprise surprise, caught the heart beat!! The doppler showed a very steady 179/180 rate, which I think is very good. I didn't move for 2 minutes (with the doppler on that location) just to be sure I was really hearing it! I'm so relived now!


----------



## Ziggie

Yay mafi! So pleased for you :D


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the hb mafi!


----------



## Leami

Hi everyone!

I wrote a post here in Dec Snowflakes a while ago, but I have been to nauseous and exhausted to read, catch up, and write! I am feeling just a little better now, and I thought Id write a little update :)

Where I live, the first scan is not given before 18 weeks, and its too long to wait! So I called my doctor and said I wanted a scan to check that everything was okey and to confirm my dates. And LUCKILY he agreed :D I thought I was 9 weeks before the scan.

So I went the day before yesterday, and everything seemed fine. My dates were correct, so I am 9 weeks and 2 days today :)

So now my estimated due date by scan is 28. Dec 2014! Would be very thankful if owner of this post edited that on the front page xx :D

Mafi - Congrats on finding the HB! Best sound in the world xx

No Doubt - Lovely bump! I want one too :D xx

Everyone else - I will read and catch up as quick as I can :)

And I just want to say, I am so happy to have found this forum. Its so much support through good and bad days, advice, tips, fun and just a really lovely place to talk to others going though the same :) 

So thanks for that, and I hope everyone is doing great xx


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the scan Leami! Did you get a pic of u/s? Post please!

If you're anything like me, you'll get the bump and be excited, but then see yourself in the mirror and say "this is out of control" lol. My exact words to the hubbs. I someone think with this pregnancy and the last one, that I would be slim and sexy the whole way through, lol. My hubbs reply to me was a sleepy eyed "you're pregnant". I know this, but still. Either way I am still in love with the beginning of my bump!


----------



## LuxAeterna

Can I be added to the due date list? I'm due on December 7th, and we found out it's a girl. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats and welcome lux!


----------



## RaeChay

congrats Lux - did you do one of those materniti21 type tests? I will be doing the natera panorama later in the week so we will be finding gender out early too :)


----------



## No Doubt

So I got my result back from the nt scan and all is fine. The only thing that through me is I specifically asked her what she measured baby at and she agreed with my dates, but the info I got back says Eggy was measured at 12w1d. I thought I was 11+3 last Saturday which would basically mean O happened on day 5. I know that didn't happen as I can feel O, so I assume maybe this baby is growing big...? That would make me 13+1 today.


----------



## Ziggie

Waking up at crazy o'clock again. Its 5.25 and I must have been awake an hour at least! Booooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## pathos

My fat belly? Bloat? Or possible bump?
 



Attached Files:







20140525_112604.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Reyrey7

Mafi419 said:


> Thank you for the reassurance ladies :) I'm so relived right now!! I got the doppler delivered today. I drank a lot of water and tried to pick up the hb. I tried and tried and tried for about 40 minutes. Nothing besides my own heart beat and some other weird sounds. I turned the doppler off, wiped off the gel and thought to my self "this doesn't mean anything, it is too early, you're just 9 weeks and 1 day along", and started doing other things. Meanwhile all the water I had before started to really hurt my bladder, and I was about to go to the bathroom when I thought "It won't hurt to try it one more time", and I didn't even laid down, I just sat at the sofa and tried it like that...surprise surprise, caught the heart beat!! The doppler showed a very steady 179/180 rate, which I think is very good. I didn't move for 2 minutes (with the doppler on that location) just to be sure I was really hearing it! I'm so relived now!

That's great. So pleased for you .


----------



## Conina

Definite bump pathos-you're so slim!


----------



## Ziggie

Bump bump!


----------



## No Doubt

I say bump!


----------



## LuxAeterna

RaeChay said:


> congrats Lux - did you do one of those materniti21 type tests? I will be doing the natera panorama later in the week so we will be finding gender out early too :)

I had the Harmony test done. I got the results back in 11 days. :)


----------



## Mafi419

LuxAeterna, what's the Harmony test? :)


----------



## HopefulMarla

Pathos- Ah hun, that is all bump! :) it's adorable! 

Man I had some crazy crazy scary dreams last night.


----------



## Cat Louise

Hello, what a good little group! Please can I join :) I'm due 29th Dec, although I haven't had my scan yet so this may change :)


----------



## ACK0110

Hi everyone 

Loving reading everyone's stories, expecting #2 estimated on 19th dec from early scan. 

Xx


----------



## Conina

Welcome New ladies! !


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats ladies!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Things have been crazy. I want back to the hospital a few days ago for another IV and they put in a Picc line so that I don't have to keep going back. I have been able to keep down more food the last few days.


----------



## RaeChay

omg yoshi it's amazing you're so sick! I am a nurse and rarely if ever have I seen a pregnant woman need a PICC for nausea or vomiting :( hope you continue to improve!


----------



## Ziggie

Hello new ladies :D

Yoshi that's mad! Its good you've started keeping something down. Hopefully this is the end of it...

I slept ALL night last night! Didn't even get up for a wee! Amazing! Still had crazy dreams.


----------



## RaeChay

dreams are a double edged sword for me. they are so disruptive and creepy most nights that it's just disturbing, and I'm happy to wake up from them just to know they're not real. But OTOH I'm glad to have them as they are always a symptom of pregnancy for me.


----------



## RaeChay

so I've read recently that the only tea you "should have" while pregnant (and we all know we're not "allowed" to eat anything but dry toast right) is decaf black tea. the only decaf black tea I could find is tazo chai. but that has rooibos in it (which I know little about). It seems a lot of you are British, do you have any insight into this tea thing?


----------



## Conina

I've never heard that about tea - obviously it's got caffeine in it so there's a limited amount you can have but that's all I know.

The insomnia is continuing... And I'm getting more and more worried about the scan. I can't go through that trauma again of being told at the scan there's no heartbeat. One minute I'm telling myself it can't happen again, the next I'm saying "but what if it does...?"


----------



## Ziggie

Rae I have no idea! Non tea drinker!

Conina when is your scan? I'm sure all will be fine. Can you get in soon?? :hugs:

Is a pressure feeling normal? I have a kind of heavy pressure feeling going on, kind of in my perinium area. Its not too bad, just noticeable. Been quite stretchy twingey this week.


----------



## BeautifulD

I still drink normal caffinated tea, I only have two cups a day but I cannot wake up without them.

I'm assuming by black they just mean normal de caff tea with no milk? 

It's a wonder we're allowed to eat or drink anything anymore :haha: 

Tbh (beat me with a stick if you like) I don't take much notice (within reason) of all the things you can and can't have! With Archie I craved rare steak so rare steak is what I had... seriously I even had dreams about it! 

Apart from the obviously dangerous things I will allow myself to have what I want.... everything in moderation ;)


----------



## Conina

Zig - scan is next Tues. I don't think I can get in any earlier but I'm going to be on tenterhooks until then...

Beautiful - there's definitely an argument that happy mum=happy baby. But as you say, within reason!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I stopped drinking tea and coffee because it was making me feel nauseous not because of the caffeine in it as I know 200mg a day is ok and I only ever had half teaspoon of coffee granules or one tea, i went onto vanilla rooibus tea, its just redbush tea with its proper name :haha: has no caffeine and it good for you. 

The only things my doctor here told me to avoid food wise was liver, pate, blue cheeses (don't like any of them anyway :rofl:) and soft cheese. Also some weird cypriot bean but as I have no idea what it is i can pretty much guarantee i won't be having any!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh gregs theres a list as long as your arm on the nhs website :haha:

I don't like any of them either :sick:


----------



## BeautifulD

Conina my scan is next Tuesday too :)


----------



## No Doubt

Not really having too many dreams myself, but have had some here and there. A couple have been bad, but luckily I don't remember them, just the scared feeling I had from them.

Pressure feeling is normal. I still get that every so often. And of course the stretchy feeling is normal too.

My doc gave a long list of things too. I tried to stay away from the caffeine and she actually told me to have a cup a day cause I was getting headaches. Withdrawal much, lol. I was missing my cup of coffee, so I'd have a little Mt dew to take the edge and it seems to work. Definitely not eating as healthy with this one, but still sticking to the dos and don'ts. What I wouldn't give for a medium porter house from outback! I've literally boycotted steak as I can't have it the way I want it!


----------



## Ziggie

Not too long to go conina, keep, positive and rant here if you need to :D

My rant today is.... I have my scan tomorrow following the spotting, and OH just said "you're ok going alone tomorrow aren't you" ARGHHHH! I'm feeling tetchy today and I just want to punch him now! It's a 45 min drive to the hospital for one. And for two..... What if something WAS wrong :( 45 min drive home and then I'd have to tell him on top of that. Our last scan was fine, I'm not expecting bad news... But I don't want to be over confident and you never know what is going on inside you!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure all is fine, but I know what you're saying. I would want him to come with me too. Do you think if you ask he will come?


----------



## Ziggie

I've already had a moan at him... I'm probably being unfair as he has his own business so it's not like he can just take time off, but this appointment has been there a week and up till today he was coming. Then his dad said something tonight about work and poof he's not coming. Not once did he say 'oh remember we have an appointment'. Just ok to him and can't go to me! Then not been a 'I'm really sorry I can't go' literally it was 'you're ok going alone'. Well no actually!!!

I've spat my dummy out now as he said he'd try and rearrange something and I told him I don't want him there....... Oops.

ETA - he's just walked in and said he's sorted things so he's coming.... Think I'm being a hormone mood machine.


----------



## Conina

Uugh zig men just don't get it, do they? But at least he's come to his senses. Apart from anything else, why would you miss out on seeing your little one?!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Ziggie- I'm soooo sorry! That's very irritating. The truth is. They don't know what we are thinking in our head yea know? There could be a million worries going on in our head, but they don't know unless we tell them. It's hard, cuz it should just seem like COMMON FRIGGIN SENSE. Unfortunately most men don't friggin have that. Just vent here. It keeps you from saying something you don't mean.


----------



## Ziggie

Well all sorted now.... He's doing the job AND coming to the scan. He's pretty good really, he hasn't missed anything.... I know I'm spoilt and probably being a bit of a brat!!!! My moods are getting worse, I tell you!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaeChay

you're not being a brat. you deserve to have support, especially given your past. I wonder if his dad was like "oh, you didn't say your wife has an ultrasound? hey dummy, you should probably be there!" lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...may not be too far off with that one Rae.

Glad all is sorted now zig!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have my obgyn appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping I'll be able to get this picc line out. I haven't needed any medicine the last few days.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Yay Yoshi!! Congrats!


----------



## No Doubt

Oh good yoshi! Hopefully this is a turning point.


----------



## Leami

No Doubt said:


> Yay for the scan Leami! Did you get a pic of u/s? Post please!
> 
> If you're anything like me, you'll get the bump and be excited, but then see yourself in the mirror and say "this is out of control" lol. My exact words to the hubbs. I someone think with this pregnancy and the last one, that I would be slim and sexy the whole way through, lol. My hubbs reply to me was a sleepy eyed "you're pregnant". I know this, but still. Either way I am still in love with the beginning of my bump!

No, I didn't get a picture unfortunately and I was too shy to ask :blush:
I think I will be going for a private scan at 12 weeks, and then Ill def get a picture!

Haha, I understand. I hope I will stay slim and sexy too, but with a neat and tidy bump <3


----------



## Leami

Hope you feel better soon Yoshi! xx


----------



## Sabster

Ziggie: Moody rhymes with "IM PREGNANT HEAR ME ROAWRRRR" ( lol sorry bad joke) I think we can all relate with the moody bit.. I know I am.

Coffee and tea: i still drink coffee once or twice a week, mind you its not a huge cup or anything, but keeps me going when I need it, specially at work. I don't drink any caffeinated soft drinks or sugary drinks ; but I do drink lots of herbal teas: mostly linden, mint, peppermint, and the occasional ginger. Rooibos is really good too, but I havent had the chance to go get any...

I haven't followed the " do not eat this because you are pregnant" rules to the t, I like soft cheeses, and most of the cheeses in my region are unpasteurized anyways so id have to cut most of them off... which is not happening. I havent had any blue cheese. I have eaten sushi and loved it, and I eat smoked salmon once a week around... I think you have to do what you feel is right for you, and as long as its fresh then it's all good!


----------



## No Doubt

I agree. I had gyros with feta for over half my pregnancy with ds before it dawned on me that it was unpasturized cheese. I'd just always gotten it that way and never thought anything of it. I'm so tempted to cave on the deli meat and feta right now!


----------



## RaeChay

That's so crazy! Here in the US all the soft cheeses are pasteurized. I live in a VERY "buy local/foodie" culture too, and even the farmers markets generally flash-pasteurize. I would be so sad to cut out cheeses.


----------



## Gregsprincess

No Doubt said:


> I agree. I had gyros with feta for over half my pregnancy with ds before it dawned on me that it was unpasturized cheese. I'd just always gotten it that way and never thought anything of it. I'm so tempted to cave on the deli meat and feta right now!

I've always thought feta is fine as its considered hard cheese plus can you imagine the Greek population being told they can't eat it :rofl:
I ate a runny egg at the weekend i'm such a rebel :winkwink: I don't mind not eating things that they have proven can cause harm but when its because of a risk of salmonella or other food poisoning to me I kind of think well that risk is there anyway and because vomiting is a big phobia I am quite OTT making sure things are fresh/cooked well :dohh:
My favourite thing i was told when we got our first BFP was not to eat beetroot and strawberries or baby would have a birthmark!!

Ziggie - glad you sorted your OH out, men just don't think sometimes. I was really pissed off with mine Sunday night just for messing about getting me some dinner :grr: 

Yoshi - glad you've not needed medicine for a few days fingers crossed you stay feeling better


----------



## BeautifulD

See I'm pretty sure most of the soft cheeses here are pasteurised, blue cheese is a no go for me anyway bluuurgh! That doesn't stop hubby going 'trrrrry it! Its loooovely' (when I'm not preggo) ugh carry on sunshine and I will try it and show you the consequences... all over your lap! :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> See I'm pretty sure most of the soft cheeses here are pasteurised, blue cheese is a no go for me anyway bluuurgh! That doesn't stop hubby going 'trrrrry it! Its loooovely' (when I'm not preggo) ugh carry on sunshine and I will try it and show you the consequences... all over your lap! :haha:

I always say I'm not allowed to eat blue cheese as I'm allergic to penicillin if anyone tries to get me to try it :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Awwww you're all really making me crave cheese now!! Just don't start talking about sauvignon blanc...

GP - lol for the strawberries and beetroot - who told you that gem???


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> Awwww you're all really making me crave cheese now!! Just don't start talking about sauvignon blanc...
> 
> GP - lol for the strawberries and beetroot - who told you that gem???

It was OH's friend he said his ex wife was told that when she was pregnant in the UK :haha: girl I know who is a midwife said its an old wives tale


----------



## Conina

Eating strawberries as I type!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:rofl: I went through a phase when i first found out of eating loads of strawberries but have gone off them now, my new thing is peaches and watermelons as they've just come into season here :munch: I also ate almost half a jar of beetroot and same amount of pickled onions for lunch one day :blush:


----------



## BeautifulD

I've never heard that before. 

I read this really interesting thing on facebook the other day about a 3 year old boy who directed his elders to his former body the murder weapon and his murderer.... he was (apparently) murdered with a blow to the head by an axe and he was born with a long thin birthmark on his head in the shape of an axe blade :shock: 

I'll see if I can find it again if any of yall are interested in reading it xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

BeautifulD said:


> I've never heard that before.
> 
> I read this really interesting thing on facebook the other day about a 3 year old boy who directed his elders to his former body the murder weapon and his murderer.... he was (apparently) murdered with a blow to the head by an axe and he was born with a long thin birthmark on his head in the shape of an axe blade :shock:
> 
> I'll see if I can find it again if any of yall are interested in reading it xx

ooo thats really freaky but would be good to read.


----------



## No Doubt

I don't know if feta is hard soft or otherwise...I just thought it was more so because it wasn't pasteurized, but I can't say that with certainty either. All I know is its on the list of don'ts.

Never heard that about strawberries either...eat them all the time.


----------



## Conina

Euuwww freaky. I've got shivers now!!

ND I see it's nearly your LO's birthday! What are your plans for the big day?

Due to very bad planning on my part, our wedding anniversary, DH's birthday and father's day all fall in the one week :dohh:. I've got father's day sorted, and I'm thinking of getting a tablet of some sort (maybe a Kindle Fire - does anyone have one?) for his birthday, but I'm out of ideas for the anniversary. And it comes first!!


----------



## Conina

Oh, and the NHS website says feta's fine in pregnancy. Doesn't mention strawberries though!! :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

It has arms! And it was waving them at us :D all is fine, I'm so pleased!

https://i57.tinypic.com/o8xete.jpg

Oh and it measured at 3 days ahead today!!


----------



## Ziggie

I bet the birthmark has come from "strawberry mark"?!! I've eaten them!!! I really really want poached eggs on toast!! That was my weekend breakfast!! I love a poached egg! So you reckon one won't hurt if I sneak one in?!

When is Father's Day???!!! Not even thought about that !


----------



## Conina

Father's day is 15th June. 

I hate eggs, but surely they're ok if they're cooked through? Or do you want a runny one??


----------



## Conina

Oh, and beautiful scan!!


----------



## No Doubt

Lovely scan zig!

We are doing a BBQ im the park this Sunday and then we're going to this park that has a bunch of activities on Monday...swimming, a zoo, paddle boats, etc. I'm excited!


----------



## Ziggie

Can't you combine some presents conina?? Or is that cheating :D

That sounds fab ND! The weather here has been horrid :( hope your little one has a fabulous time!!!

Thanks for the scan comments! I feel more excited now!


----------



## Conina

No, he is VERY precious about his presents!! (Spoilt child, if you ask me...)

For Father's Day, I've got a print from notonthehighstreet.com, saying "Daddy" with the letters made up of photos of C. Haven't got it delivered yet, but they sent me a proof to check and it looks lovely.


----------



## Ziggie

That's very cool!! My other half is impossible to buy for and is a "I don't want anything" kind of a man.... IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Sorry I'm never here girls placement and sickness are hard work! Got my 12 week scan tomorrow. How is everyone? Have I missed much?


----------



## HopefulMarla

Wow! I missed a lot on my drive to the boyfriend/ex boyfriends house! 

In regards to cheese. I meannnnn really though? Haha. I eat whatever cheese I want. I don't care what they say. I mean, we have given up everything. A little cheese shouldn't hurt, right? As it turns out. I really don't like blue cheese or feta. Just cheddar and mozzarella really!

I didn't really know about the egg thing. I was eating over medium eggs like crazy in the beginning. Seems to be okay! 

Your weekends and gift ideas sound amazing!!!

So, I go in for the genetic US tomorrow at 12 weeks. The last time I saw it was exactly 3 weeks ago tomorrow. I'm petrified it's not gonna be alive in there. I'm scared all the medicine and everything did a number. Ugh. It's at 11:00. Hopefully everything is fine!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Its only runny eggs that are supposed to be a no no as they may cause salmonella but I think this is very very rare thing to get


----------



## cazi77

Hi all had my dating scan today and baby measures bang on so due date is 11th dec!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Conina

Awww Cazi that's so clear!! You can see his/her little features and everything!

Marla - I'm sure everything will be fine. I know you won't stop worrying though, and after my rant yesterday I'm hardly one to talk.

What makes it a genetic ultrasound? Do they do genetic testing also?

I was telling myself yesterday that it's fairly unlikely to have two MC's, but to have 2 MC's both without signs, surely, is really REALLY unlikely?? Or am I kidding myself??


----------



## HopefulMarla

Cazi- How far along are you? I believe I'm due the tenth. It will be weird to see the peanut that big now! Woah.... Congrats!!! It's truly amazing 

The genetic testing ultrasound is to test for DS. It's where they use a fancy machine that sees more detail, and they measure the thickness of the neck. Unfortunately there were two umbilical cord cysts. So, it was recommended that I do the testing, because sometimes it can be a sign of DS. To be honest, it wouldn't really make a difference to me. Either way, it's a blessing. I'm gonna love him/her more than anything in the world. DS or no DS :)


----------



## No Doubt

Just read oj the pregnancy association website to avoid feta as it's a soft cheese, unless its pasteurized, so maybe I just need to find some pasteurized somewhere.


----------



## No Doubt

Cazi, wonderful scan!

Hopeful, I'm sure all will be fine.

Conina, the genetic u/s I had came with genetic testing in the form of blood work. That was also when they did the nuchal measurement.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Cazi- What a beautiful scan...

My first scan is this afternoon, nervous and excited, can't wait to see a HB!!! I have to work directly after, so not sure I will get a chance to post a pic today. Hoping OB can give me something for constipation and nausea because nothing has been working and I have tried everything.

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## cazi77

HopefulMarla said:


> Cazi- How far along are you? I believe I'm due the tenth. It will be weird to see the peanut that big now! Woah.... Congrats!!! It's truly amazing
> 
> The genetic testing ultrasound is to test for DS. It's where they use a fancy machine that sees more detail, and they measure the thickness of the neck. Unfortunately there were two umbilical cord cysts. So, it was recommended that I do the testing, because sometimes it can be a sign of DS. To be honest, it wouldn't really make a difference to me. Either way, it's a blessing. I'm gonna love him/her more than anything in the world. DS or no DS :)

I'm 11+5


----------



## HopefulMarla

It's crazy that it grows so big so fast!! Wow. Amazing


----------



## Ziggie

Wow cazi!! It amazes me how quickly they change :D


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have a kindle fire and I love it! My dad is cooking eggs and it's making me hungry. -___- I got to hear the baby's heartbeat today! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the heartbeat yoshi!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Yoshi- The HB is the most amazing sound right?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yes it is!


----------



## Conina

Yay for the heartbeat yoshi!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

My scan was going amazing, the baby was moving all over, measuring exactly on, great HB, at one point the OB said look mom it's waving to you... At the end of the scan he takes a pic and says he is referring me to a NT because the baby has fluid on the spine and shows me where it is. I'm so scared, nervous, confused! NT appointment is June 3, seems so far away at the moment :cry: 
What do you all think? Any info? I'll post a pic of baby and the one where it shows fluid.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Here is the one that shows fluid
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HopefulMarla

Oh man!!! I hate when that happens! That happened to me, but they found cysts on the umbilical cord. It's okay honey. The truth is. They don't know what's "suppose" to be there in early pregnancy scans. So ANYTHING out of the ordinary makes them extra precautious ya know? The best thing you can do is stay positive for your peanut!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Thank you hopeful, I'm trying to stay possitive. It's so hard to think something could be wrong after waiting so long for this...


----------



## vickytoria88

Try to stay positive hun! Beautiful pics


----------



## Conina

Oh Mama honey I know you're worried but *try* not to stress (easy for me to say). I have a friend who was told at her scan that there were signed of Downs, and her baby was born absolutely fine. I have another friend who was told her scan was "absolutely perfect", and her baby has Downs. As Marla says, they're ultra cautious if they see anything at all they're not sure about.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I'm trying not to stress, I have done a lot of research and most of it says it's normal in early pregnancy and shouldn't be checked till 11-14 weeks... So hoping that the fluid has absorbed by time I see NT and that everything is ok.


----------



## No Doubt

Thinking of you and your peanut mama! Its hard to not stress I know, but just keep positive thoughts. Lovely scans!

I followed a lady on here with my last pregnancy whose babies bowels were outside of the body. By the time she had the baby all was good and where they were suppose to be. That's the other thing. Things may look or be out of place so early on, but usually have a way of fixing themselves before too long.


----------



## pathos

cazi, perfect scan =), oh i like it when they start to look like more human.

yoshi =) yay for the HB! <3

mama of 4 n 1, I hope it is simply nothing ie. a shadow. We always hear such stories, early scans are unreliable. I truly hope you and your bean are fine. 

i m officially in 2nd trimester! :baby:


----------



## Gregsprincess

mama of 4 in 1 - lovely scan pictures and I bet hearing the heartbeat and seeing a wave was the best. Sorry they took the good moment away with slightly scary news but hopefully all will be resolved on your next scan and although 3rd June seems miles off its less than a week :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Sorry they worried you mama. You don't have long to wait, I'm sure everything will be just fine :hugs:

I went back to work today. No one asked me why I was off! So I haven't had to tell anyone anything! Hurray :)


----------



## RaeChay

Mama- there is good reason for why they wait til around 12 weeks to do an NT scan. Earlier than that and they may have false positives, later than that will potentially show false negatives, as the extra fluid is absorbed. Now is not the time to stress, take a deep breath and stay positive - look at it this way: there's no reason to not be positive right now :)


----------



## HopefulMarla

Hey ladies!!

Just got back from my NT 12 week scan. Eeeeeeek!!! It was SO BIG!! It was moving like friggin crazy. Bouncing up and down up and down. Then waving it's hands and legs all about. It really showed off for daddy!!! Haha the high risk doctor came in after, and said the baby looked A+++. She said based on the scan alone, there is absolutely no signs of T18 or DS. She said we still have to wait for the blood to come back, but that often times they're false positives, and that there's no reason to worry! :)))) oh! And the cysts on the umbilical cord were GONE. Goes to show you that in the first trimester how many things change so quickly! I will post pictures later!


----------



## Ziggie

That's amazing news :D did you get a photo??


----------



## HopefulMarla

Ya!!


----------



## HopefulMarla

My little jumping bean!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Ziggie

Awww so clear :D


----------



## No Doubt

So cute!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Awww yay!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Right?! It actually looked more like a human, but it was hard to get a picture! Still happy with it though


----------



## RaeChay

Beautiful scan! So lovely that baby was active!

I'm probably paranoid but I like to recommend that everyone crops photos so your name and location don't show <3


----------



## HopefulMarla

Oh. Yeah, I don't care.


----------



## Mafi419

Am I seeing things or there's a nub on the scan? If there is, and following the nub theory, I would say girl without thinking twice :haha:


----------



## Sabster

Marla great pic!! congrats on the u/s baby looks great! were tey able to tell you the gender?

MAfi: whats the nub theory? the technician told us it depends on the position of pelvis and how the "nub" is aligned with the spine, if its horizontal then most likely a girl, if its sticking up, most likely a boy... EEEK! exciting!


----------



## Mafi419

Yeah, I thin that's it. And if the nub really is what I think it is in that scan, I would say a girl taking into account the theory :)


----------



## HopefulMarla

Are you talking about my scan Mafi?


----------



## Mafi419

Yeah :D


----------



## Ziggie

Horrible night :( chilled out last night. About 9.30pm went to the toilet and as I walked there felt wet down there... didn't think much of it till I sat down and saw lots and lots of blood :( tons in the bowl and I passed two HUGE clots. I shouted my partner and he ran up and we immediately called the midwives who were slightly puzzled as I had NO indication this was about to happen. She said go straight to A&E.

I didn't know what to think and we just kinda drove.... arrived and they saw me in triage and said they'd just called in the gyne doctor for another lady so she could see me (lucky or what). They took me to the gyne ward in a wheelchair :(

The doctor was SOOOO lovely. So so nice. She scanned me immediately and what do you know the baby was PERFECT and we saw the clearest scan ever. We both broke down in tears. She found an area of clotting which the bleed has come from. And she has signed me off work till my dating scan....

Relief doesn't cover it. I thought it had gone.... I've slept and there's still blood. Enough to soak a panty liner (I have no pads!! ) but not as much and no clots.

She said its not normal but it does happen. I wanted to hug that doctor so badly. She said I may bleed again but said to call the ward any time for reassurance.

Can't believe I had a scan Tues all clear and this happened weds. Trust me!!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh my scary!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Marla - lovely scan photo and great news about the cysts :dance:

Ziggie - glad everything was good with baby must have been so scary, get plenty of rest :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks guys! My scan isn't till 9th June. Not too long. My big worry now is I'm flying to the US for 2 weeks on the 14th June. Alone! To travel!!

Any tips? Advice????


----------



## Conina

Oh my god Zig you must have been terrified!! Thank God there was someone there who could scan you immediately and be so reassuring. No advice about the US, I guess I would wait and see if things had calmed down, but I suppose it's up to you and how you feel about it :hugs:

Marla - beautiful scan!! It's so exciting that we're all getting to the scan stage. And I saw someone posting a thread about FEBRUARY babies recently - it's hard to believe that there are ladies 2 months behind us who are already pregnant (OK, I know in my case it's closer to one month and a week, but still!! :winkwink: )


----------



## Ziggie

It was pure coincidence they'd called her. Nicest doctor ever. A Romanian lady, so grateful to her! She even gave me more scan photos.

I know America is going to be a tough decision now :( urk would be me! To be honest I just want a healthy pregnancy and baby....


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ziggie said:


> It was pure coincidence they'd called her. Nicest doctor ever. A Romanian lady, so grateful to her! She even gave me more scan photos.
> 
> I know America is going to be a tough decision now :( urk would be me! To be honest I just want a healthy pregnancy and baby....

Perhaps discuss the travel plans with your midwife/doctor and see what they suggest.


----------



## No Doubt

Yikes zig! So glad all is fine though and baby is nice and healthy in there. Glad they were able to find the source as well...that can be the worst part, not knowing what's going on even if baby is ok. I say talk to your doc as well and see what they suggest. I would be too afraid to go honestly, but everyone is different.


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm not going to think twice about cancelling if I need to. This is WAY more important. It's just money, we aren't broke, and I could go again one day. Just a decision I'd rather not have to make. Things have been sinking in more today and I've been tearful on and off, but doing ok. 

You're right ND, I couldn't be more grateful for the hospital and dr, they dealt with it so quickly and sensitively. And we know what it is, and baby was wonderful. It's horrid, but definitely bringing me closer to the little thing inside me! It's a weird mix of shock and relief. Other half is obviously emotionally drained as well, he was pretty shocked at what came out of me (sorry ladies). 

I've attached a scan photo from last night :cloud9: :cloud9: 

How is everyone else doing???? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Conina

Awww look at his/her arm waving. S/he's saying "look mummy, I'm ok!!"

I'm ok but still verging between excitement at the scan coming up and sheer terror... When my MC was discovered, it was Christmas and I happened to have taken the whole 2 weeks off work, so I didn't have to tell them anything. I now keep thinking that if it happens again I would have to explain to them. And then I'm thinking I'm being stupid. 

Roll on Tuesday to end the madness!!


----------



## Ziggie

Not long to go now for you. I'm sure everything will be just fine, but keep us up to date!!! Can't wait to hear about it!!! You're not being silly, you have every reason to worry after your experience, but I guess you just have to think the odds are in your favour :hugs: 

I had to tell my boss this morning, it wasn't fun, so I can understand that worry!!!!


----------



## Conina

I am DREADING telling work!! They have previously said that things were difficult when I was on maternity with Conor. I think they meant it as a compliment, but all it makes me think is that when I do tell them they'll all be giving off behind my back...

I was at Slimming World and I still haven't put on any weight. This is another thing that is worrying me - and never in my LIFE have I ever worried about NOT putting on weight!


----------



## Sabster

Ziggie: Im glad things worked out and that the doctors and midwives were onthe ball with your pregnancy. I hope you get better soon and try to relax as much as possible and not get stressed out; you baby bean will appreciate it


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> I am DREADING telling work!! They have previously said that things were difficult when I was on maternity with Conor. I think they meant it as a compliment, but all it makes me think is that when I do tell them they'll all be giving off behind my back...
> 
> I was at Slimming World and I still haven't put on any weight. This is another thing that is worrying me - and never in my LIFE have I ever worried about NOT putting on weight!

You are still only in first tri and weight gain is supposed to be minimal so if your sticking to slimming world and STS rather than lose or gain I think things are ok - really wish that I could follow slimming world properly still but naughty things call out to me to eat them :rofl:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Mafi- I really hope you're right! I can't see the nub. Then again, I can hardly see anything. Haha. I have a pretty strong feeling it's a girl, but Idk. It sucks, because BF doesn't wanna know the gender :( 

Zig- HOLY CRAPOLA!!!! That post scared the crap outta me. I immediately looked at how far along you are again! I was like wtf! No! No! Haha. So relieved it was okay. That's so awesome you had good doctors. As far as traveling. As an American citizen, I would say it's not worth it lmao. Really. You will just be worried and scared the entire time! 

Conina- Scans are seriously so scary for me. I completely understand, but trust me. After, it's a bliss that makes up for it :) 

As for me! Well, I feel you on the weight thing. I've lost another 3 pounds. Bah. This kid is sooooo active this morning. It feels like it's doing flips in there. Yesterday when it was bouncing insanely and wouldn't keep still haha. It's exactly like it's father. Energy for days.


----------



## Conina

Yeah, I've been so good GP. In the last week I've had:-

1. Pizza on two separate nights (shop-bought at least, not Dominos)
2. Fish & chips from the chip shop
3. Chinese
4. Went out for dinner one night.

Actually it's a miracle that I did STS, pregnancy or not!! :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks sabs and Marla :hugs: other half just came home with a huge bunch of flowers for me, so that was sweet :)

Omg food talk is making me hungry. I've only eaten toast today.... Least I've eating in 3 months!! I'd loooooove a dirty maccies right now!!! Nothing like that near me :( we are having spag Bol instead. Not quite the same is it.....!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> Yeah, I've been so good GP. In the last week I've had:-
> 
> 1. Pizza on two separate nights (shop-bought at least, not Dominos)
> 2. Fish & chips from the chip shop
> 3. Chinese
> 4. Went out for dinner one night.
> 
> Actually it's a miracle that I did STS, pregnancy or not!! :rofl:

Oh I'm jealous I really want proper Chinese and fish n chips, dominos pizza is my fave kind and nearest to us is about an hour away and I know it won't taste the same :cry:


----------



## Conina

See, this is why I'm an incurable City girl. The Chinese and the fish and chip shop are both at the end of our street and McDs and Domino's are a 10 minute drive away


----------



## jen_niferRose

Had first appointment with baby doctor today! It was good, very nice team at this clinic. I found out today that I have O- blood type. Very interesting, as I had no idea what I was. They said that I will have to get a shot of Rhogam to help with the antibodies that my body makes against the baby. Ill get one at 28wks, and one right after I deliver to prevent my body from rejecting future babies(pregnancy). Anyone else have O- blood?


----------



## jenkb123

My blood type is B+. I always joke about that as I am generally a pretty optimistic person. Seems fitting!

I have been feeling a bit better lately with regards to nausea and food aversions. I am hoping that I am finally turning the corner. They do say that around the time the placenta starts to take over symptoms often get better. 

If I hadn't just had a scan Monday I would probably be worrying about the fact that my symptoms are getting better. Luckily the scan showed a very bouncy baby. Kicking and moving its hands around like crazy. It is pretty cool to see that. Makes it more real!! Had my NT scan. Have to wait for the blood test results to get the actual result. But they did say the measurements were good so that was a relief!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm O+ so I don't have to worry about that. I knew the tried to prevent against the antibodies for current pregnancies, but didn't know it did anything for future pregnancies...interesting.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

jen_niferRose said:


> Had first appointment with baby doctor today! It was good, very nice team at this clinic. I found out today that I have O- blood type. Very interesting, as I had no idea what I was. They said that I will have to get a shot of Rhogam to help with the antibodies that my body makes against the baby. Ill get one at 28wks, and one right after I deliver to prevent my body from rejecting future babies(pregnancy). Anyone else have O- blood?

Me! It sucks. You only have to get a shot went the baby is born if the baby has a different blood time then you.


----------



## Conina

I'm o+ but my SIL had that problem. I think she's something like A. Everything was fine in the end, she had a nightmare birth (hospital didn't think she was in labour so she did nearly the whole thing on her own with no pain relief) But that had nothing to do with the blood type!


----------



## Ziggie

I was just saying last night I haven't had the results from my blood test, so I don't know what blood type I am!

How is everyone today? I slept pretty well :) phew!


----------



## pathos

:hugs: oh ziggy that must have been scary, i am glad that everything is ok now. hehe your baby looks like a gummy bear =)


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks pathos :hugs: kind of feels like a bad dream now. Bizarre. Had no spotting at all since Thurs morning, so taking that as a positive sign. Had a little listen to the heartbeat this morning too.

Next scan is a week Monday. Not too far away....! Hoping there's no clot there by then!!


----------



## vickytoria88

Not feeling very positive. It is at this stage I lost my last baby and next week is when it should have been born. I have my scan on Tuesday but just not feeling positive at all at the moment


----------



## Ziggie

vickytoria88 said:


> Not feeling very positive. It is at this stage I lost my last baby and next week is when it should have been born. I have my scan on Tuesday but just not feeling positive at all at the moment

Massive, massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Vicky I hear a lot of ladies say something similar and get very down around this time. I'm so sorry hun. I know it's hard, but try to stay positive hun. Just think good thoughts and how you'll go in and see your little bean. PMA for you hun!


----------



## Conina

Vicky I'm right with you. My scan is also on tues and I'm simultaneously looking forward to it and dreading it. But I keep telling myself the chances of it happening again must be fairly slim?


----------



## Mafi419

Ziggie so sorry about your scare, I was so nervous reading your post, so glad everything ended up ok.

Vicky, I'm sorry you're feeling down, everything will be fine this time, you'll see :)

Today I'm having this weird pain. It's not sharp, so it's probably not RLP. It's just on my left side, and it has been there for several hours now. At least since 10am. It's almost like a recurrent dull stretchy pain really near my pubic area (on my left side, so it's near my hip as well). It doesn't hurt that much, it's more uncomfortable than painful. It doesn't change if I change position or if I cough. It comes and goes constantly, every 3 minutes or so. I do have scoliosis, and it usually affects my left side, so I'm not sure it's related to that. I don't know if I should call the midwife, mainly because she's going to tell me to take paracetamol, but I'm pretty sure paracetamol won't do anything because it's not the kind of pain that paracetamol can heal (because it's not really a pain). What should I do?

Also, I finally found out I'm experiencing pregnancy rhinitis, that's why it's so hard for me to breathe and I sneeze all the time, and I cry from one eye all the time lol so I went to my gp and told her that every once in a while I use sinex nasal spray, and I took it with me for her to see. At the time I showed her (last week) I had only used it 3 times for the last 2 months and a half. She told me that it was ok, the only reason they say to talk to your gp is because it wasn't tested on pregnant women, at least not enough to make a solid study. During the last few days my noose got completely blocked (as in completely! like, I would drink water and almost drown while drinking. Every time I swallow saliva, I block my ears too, that's how blocked my noose has been. So I've used it 2 other times (the sinex). Today I went to the chemist and bought a saline spray, vicks vaporrub and the sinex spray (just in case nothing else works). I felt so incredibly judged by the pharmacists! One of them didn't want to sell me the sinex spray, and called the other one to serve me! And the other one told me she couldn't sell me the sinex spray because they can't sell that to pregnant woman (and I was thinking to myself that they only knew I'm pregnant because I told them). She only sold me the spray after I told her that my gp told me it was ok, and the raised her eyebrow and told her colleague with a condescending tone "well...if the gp tells people this is ok, what are we going to do?". I felt really bad and I really don't think she had the right to do that. It's not like I'm buying it to use it non-stop. I bought everything else too. I explained her that. I told her I'm only using sinex spray if nothing works and I can't sleep. It's not like I went out to have a drink. I also have asthma, which makes me really scared of not being able to breathe. I'm just upset with everything.


----------



## No Doubt

Mafi, that actually does sound like round ligament pain to me, and I say that because that exactly how it happened to me with my son. It lasted all day and actually got worse as the day went on and because it was so consistent I got scared and called the on call...twice. The second time cause it was so bad they sent me to the ER. He diagnosed me with severe round ligament pain. It got worse before it got better, but it did remain throughout the rest of my pregnancy. It was on my right side and my son actually settled on that side and never moved until he was born. I also have a fibroid on that side which didn't help. Hopefully yours won't be as bad, but if you're concerned at all call your doctor.


----------



## Ziggie

Wish I'd stop waking up at 5am.


----------



## Conina

Ziggie said:


> Wish I'd stop waking up at 5am.

Me too!! What is that?!


----------



## Ziggie

I have no idea! I'm like clockwork! I do fall back asleep after an hour or so... but still having crazy dreams (last night involved floods and a city and someone knocked someone over with a bin lorry but we think they were already dead)!

Got the Doppler out for OH to listen this morning and said we might not find it as I have an empty bladder etc. Found the little chugging train thump immediately <3 so cool. Not sure if it reassures me or makes me worry for my little life more! Deffo makes me love it :D


----------



## Conina

I suppose I would fall asleep again, but usually by that time C is starting to wake anyway. 

Lovely to hear the heart beat! 

Tonight we're going to friends house for dinner, with a vegas theme! The in-laws are taking C overnight so I might get a better lie in tomorrow. 

We're also going to have to tell the friends that I'm pregnant - they'll guess anyway as soon as I say no to wine! (Apparently there's going to be cocktails also :-( )

But it's going to be lots of fun anyway!


----------



## pathos

There is now februrary babies thread :happydance:, whoo whoo time has finally started move a bit faster.

I was at ikea- ikea has new baby stuff i.e. play mat, gym mat, mobile, toys etc. :happydance::happydance: It was very difficult not to buy something.


----------



## HopefulMarla

I started buying stuff! As soon as I hit 12 weeks it was go time for me haha. I hate being under prepared for anything so I plan to be over prepared for this baby! Lol mmm I go to this crazy thrift store where they have onesies and such for 1$ and sometimes 50 cents! They're in amazing condition. No stains or anything. So I got some receiving blankets, clothes, and a bath robe for like 13$ :) sooooo excited!


----------



## No Doubt

That's the only downfall with having pretty much everything is that there's nothing really for us to buy. My mom is gonna be in town for ds b'day...should be here shortly...and we are gonna go look at baby furniture while she's hear. Apart from that there's really nothing else to get, and we don't even need that for another year about as the baby will be with us for the first few months.

Anyone else feeling movement yet? Still soft for me but definitely getting more frequent. I've attached my 14 week bump pic!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I threw up today for the first time in a week. :/ Everything is good otherwise.


----------



## HopefulMarla

ND- I have movement almost every day :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yoshi, blah to throwing up, but that's better than it's been, so forward movement I suppose.


----------



## vickytoria88

Not been sick since starting these pills but they make me very sleepy. Hard work with a neatly 2 year old


----------



## Ziggie

Conina - how did the night go?? Did you tell your friends??

Yoshi - one puke in a week is good right?? Or is that bad??

I haven't bought anything. Daren't buy anything!!!! Will prob start after 20 week scan... I've had no more bleeds (yay!!) and very very very minimal spotting since (like tiniest bit) but I'm still a bit terrified!!!! 

Told my parents this weekend as they're visiting! Also skyped my sister Friday and my brother and his wife yesterday. So they all know now!!! Kinda scary!! Everyone is made up :D makes it more real... Have my 12 week scan a week tomorrow!! Can't wait to see my little baby again! Just hope everything is ok.

Does it ever get any easier????? Lol


----------



## No Doubt

Ziggie...to answer your question, no, lol. You think you worry now, wait until he/she gets here. You'll be wanting to put him/her back where you know he/she is safe, lol. Yay for telling everyone! That's always fun and exciting. Them people will always ask questions which I always loved as well. What I didn't love is towards the end everyone asking every day "how are you feeling?". I really wanted to say, I'm huge, everything hurts, can't sleep on my stomach like I want and everyone constantly asks me I feel, but I always have the same "I feel good", lol. It's sweet that they ask, but when you get it 20 times a day it gets a bit annoying. Plus most don't want to stick around for the real story, lol.

Hmmm...that went off on a tangent, lol.

Anywho, today is my peanuts b'day party! Really excited. I'm up early so I might as well get up and get cracking with everything! Hope you ladies have a good day!


----------



## Ziggie

Haha ND :D I've noticed people seem to just ask me if I've been sick so far! Was fun telling them. I wrapped up a 'baby's first Christmas' bib with a scan photo. It took my mum a few seconds to clock on lol. They bought baby a cute owl too today! Its first present!! Eeeeeek!!!!

Hope you have a wonderful party day today!! !


----------



## Ziggie

Just noticed I'm a lime!!! Been a lime 3 days by my last scan technically, just not sure which dates to go by anymore lol!!!

A lime is huge! :D


----------



## Conina

Zig, yes I told them, at least I didn't really have to, as soon as I said "something non-alcoholic please" they all knew. That's Ireland for you! I feel a wee bit guilty, we still haven't told family, but that's how it has to be. All my friends knew about the mc , so they understand that we're not jumping up and down about it just yet. 

Such a cute way to tell your parents Zig, I'm sure they're delighted. And I echo nd, the worry is just starting!


----------



## RaeChay

Just to chime in- no it doesn't get easier ;)


----------



## No Doubt

So cute for the announcement!

We did have a good day. I only lost it once..though I seriously lost it, lol. But we also announced on FB tonight!


----------



## Conina

Urggghhh I couldn't sleep at ALL last night. When I finally fell asleep (no idea what time but the birds were tweeting already) I had mad (TMI) $ex dreams. Although they did involve my DH, so at least they were guilt-free!!


----------



## Ziggie

Glad you had a good day ND!

Not so glad to hear I'm going to be in a permanent state of worry from now on lol!

Conina at least you had fun dreams!! All mine have been weird.... 

I'm still signed off work and wondering what to do! My house is still a building site so its not like I can lounge on the sofa (its not even in the house).


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning ladies :flower: have been for our NT scan today and all looks perfect, been told with the combined results we are low risk and don't need any of the invasive tests :dance: baby was having a good stretch then refused to move his/her arms or legs when the doctor wanted to check them so she kept having to poke my belly :haha: 

Hope everyone is starting to feel a bit better and less sickness. Good luck all the ladies having scans this week i'm sure all is perfect :cloud9:


----------



## Ziggie

Amazing news gregs!!!!


----------



## Keneajay

Good news ladies. I wish all well.


----------



## Conina

Great news GP. Do you have pics?


----------



## No Doubt

Good news GP!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Yay congrats GP!!!

Zig- I think about this worry thing often. We are doomed. That's what I've come up with! The peanuts whole life we are gonna be like "are you okay? Be careful! Don't go over there! You haven't called me. Are you okay?" Hahaha.

ND- Sounds like you had a fun weekend! 

Glad everyone is doing good! Nothing new going on this side. Except! The Bf and me finally hashed everything out, and cleared up the miscommunications. He started looked for places for me, him, and the peanut! I'm so excited! I should be getting the blood results from the sequential screening back today as well. So, hopefully that's good too! :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

I have 15 scan photos just from today :rofl: she printed a photo from each angle that she looked at but they aren't that clear - some I keep looking at now thinking what the hell is that :haha: I'll attach the face pic as its not too bad
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7324[1].jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7326[1].jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

Cute!


----------



## Conina

Awww cute pics. My 12 week scan of Conor he is looking at the camera and looks like an alien!!


----------



## Ziggie

That's good news Marla :)

Gregs I can see baby!!! Wow :D sooooo cool. 

I'm having tons of twinges and sharp pains today (a lot up my foof again lol). Almost feels like trapped wind, but sharper and annoyinger (I know that's not a word  ). I also feel super bloated and heavy. I suppose things are probably starting to get quite cramped in my pelvis now. And I'm still TIRED!!!!! Actually fell asleep this afternoon!!


----------



## RaeChay

I'm definitely looking forward to more energy in second tri. Last time it was about 15 or 16 weeks that I began to feel more like myself!


----------



## No Doubt

Conina I have a pic of my son like that. He does look like an alien, lol.

I let my mom feel my bump and she was trying to feel the baby move, lol. Like she's never had kids before and know you can't feel them this early, lol. I mean she can't feel the baby this early.

Zig, hope all of that calms down for you.

I got a lot of my energy back around 8 weeks this time. Last time I never got it back, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

8 weeks?? So jealous. I'm so dopey tired all the time. Not falling asleep (unlike today), just.... Don't want to move. Don't want to do anything, see anyone, cook, blah blah. Some might say mega lazy :D


----------



## Conina

Nd I said to the nurse "ooh it looks like an alien!". She said "yes we don't like to say that but that's exactly what it looks like" :haha:

Well ladies not long now, scan tomorrow so this time tomorrow I'll know one way or the other...


----------



## Ziggie

Eeek conina, I hope you sleep tonight!


----------



## Conina

Well if the last few nights are anything to go by, the signs aren't good!!


----------



## calibelle

Hey All!

Just wanted to give an update, maybe uplift some one else. After a touch and go first tri, I am finally over the hump.

Had my NT scan today and my little nugget was resting but waved to me. The heartbeat was strong and the sweetest sound I have ever heard.

They said we tested negative with a rating of 1/420. Not sure if we will get the harmony test anyway.:baby:

I can breathe now, I am really having a baby.
 



Attached Files:







nugget.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck tomorrow conina!

So cute Cali and yah for the low numbers!


----------



## pathos

yay great scan pictures!
this profile look on the scan ... is it anyhow related to way you have your usg? The first usg I had was trans-vaginal but the baby was not bigger than a coma "," so i have no idea if i see a bird perspective or profile :haha:. Last usg was abdominal and we had a bird-view, coincidence?

Good luck with tomorrow's scans.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Good luck with tomorrow's scans! I hope everything is perfect! 

My results are back from my blood. Risk of DS is 1:2000 and T18 is 1:10,000 so they said I am extremely low risk :) 

I wish being tired went away for me! I find that when I'm tired if I exercise just a little bit, and push through. I'll have energy


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hi girls, my baby has come back as high risk for DS so seeing a specialist this morning. Wish me luck.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Jennifaerie said:


> Hi girls, my baby has come back as high risk for DS so seeing a specialist this morning. Wish me luck.

Good luck Jennifaerie :hugs:


----------



## pathos

Jennifaerie, good luck [-o&lt;


----------



## Ziggie

Good luck conina!!!!!!!!

Awesome Cali!!

Jenni the more I hear about those tests the more I hear how totally inaccurate they are. Good luck tomorrow :hugs: :hugs:


I had a proper hormone meltdown in bed last night! Started crying for no real reason at all. OH asking me what is wrong and I say I'm tired. Then I hear myself saying "and my nose is stuffy all the time " and its so ridiculous I start laughing. So I'm laughing and crying for a bit, then I'm just crying. For no real reason :)

Uh oh crazy lady!!


----------



## vickytoria88

Back home from my scan. There's a little moving baby but measuring 2 weeks behind so looks like I might be moving to January


----------



## Ziggie

Awww that's good new though :D are you feeling better??? Did you get photos? :D


----------



## vickytoria88

Got photo but haven't a clue how to upload it in here. Feeling much better now I've seen it. Cried. Y eyes out when she asked if it was my second pregnancy. My husband told her all wrong about the mmc so I had to say it all again


----------



## vickytoria88

https://https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w492/vickydayman/imagejpg1_zps0fce4697.jpg


----------



## Ziggie

Aww that's amazing :D so happy for you!


----------



## calibelle

Good Luck Jenni!

I am sure everything will be fine.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck Jen!

Vick, so cute. Glad all went well!

Zig, I've been crying for the past couple days too. Not even sure if it's about anything at all, so yeah...we're crazy hormonal women, lol.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Jenni- Good luck!!! My doctor told me before I got my blood drawn, that those tests have false positives all the time, and if it comes back as high risk. Just think of it as another excuse to look at the baby, and talk to her! This made my mind at ease while awaited results. Hope that helps your nerves!


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies, sorry I've been mia I used all my internet data within a week of being in the new house so had to buy an add on today :dohh:

I had my scan today and my edd has moved to the 9th :) it truly was an amazing scan! We got to look for aaages because s/he just wouldn't sit still :haha: seriously busy baby in there <3

https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/IMG_20140603_150053.jpg


----------



## Conina

All fine here too! Baby was waving at us. Also we met a girl I know through mums and tots, whose wee one is in nursery with Conor, who was having her scan too. She's due the same day as me!


----------



## ACK0110

What a lovely scan picture x


----------



## Lucyjo81

I also had my scan today :) Measuring exactly 12 weeks. Baby was a total monkey and would not get in a good position for the sonographer! My DS risk came back extremely low, wahoo :D
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1401811562734.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cazi77

Lovely scan pics everyone!


----------



## Jennifaerie

We're having another girl, we opted to pay for the nifty test privately as we wouldn't terminate anyway and didn't want the risk. We have to wait 3 weeks for the results but an in depth ultrasound suggested she's healthy. She has reduced our risk to 250 to 1 even with my bloods.


----------



## Ziggie

Hello to all the scan ladies :D what lovely photos!!!!! Mine is next Monday....... Starting the first twinges of nervous... Eeeeeek.

Jenni that's amazing you know it's a girl already!! Those odds sound pretty good to me. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Great pictures! :D I got my Picc line out today!!!!


----------



## Ziggie

Yay Yoshi!


----------



## Conina

Here's my little one!
 



Attached Files:







20140603_192910-1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Conina

Lots of good news on here today!


----------



## No Doubt

Beautiful scan ladies! And glad all the babies are doing well!

Yoshi...yay for the picc line out!


----------



## Mafi419

What private test can we pay for to know if it's a girl or a boy right now? I'm so so so curious about the gender, if it's not crazy expensive I would totally do it!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Conina- all was fine! Awesome! Baby l


----------



## HopefulMarla

Conina- So happy to hear that the scan went so so so well. Congrats hun! All that nervousness wares off really really quick.

Congrats to all the ladies with the lovely scans and wonderful news!!


----------



## RaeChay

Mafi- it's crazy expensive. Lol. Unless covered by insurance. You need to be 35+ or history of previous problems in pregnancy


----------



## jenkb123

Where I am (Saskatchewan, Canada) I was told that the test would cost $800.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Aww lovely scan pictures ladies :cloud9: has been a busy week for scans :haha:

Jennifaerie - glad that the risk has reduced, false positives do seem to happen.

Yoshii - :wohoo: on having the line out


----------



## RaeChay

I just read on thebump someone was told the out-of pocket cost for materniti21 was $3500. Ouch!


----------



## pathos

:yipee::yipee::drunk: hehe enjoying the good news, thriving babies and lovely scan photos =)


----------



## Ziggie

How is everyone today?? I'm still in bed!!!!! Making the most of this enforced rest! :lol:


----------



## Samlou89

Had my scan monday and im ahead by 2 days! Due 14th Dec! So amazing seeing baby wriggling around! Heard the heartbeat too yesterday on my doppler! Happy days :) 

https://i58.tinypic.com/i6b9th.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

A couple here that was pregnant at the same time as me with their son bad the test and it was only $200 for them. They were able to find out the sex but also JD the baby had any issues or abnormalities for sure. I guess it's different everywhere.

Beautiful scan Sam!


----------



## Ziggie

I'm pretty sure Jeni is in the uk too? Might be wrong!

Lovely scan picture :D


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, I'm in the US.


----------



## Rota

Hi, just had my scan and we are due 06/12, we will be team yellow and this is our third baby.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats rota!


----------



## Mafi419

Oh, I thought it would be like 100 pounds, never mind then :wacko: I'll just wait until I'm 16 weeks :thumbup:

Congratulations to all the ladies with the beautiful scans :)


----------



## Canadianmom4

It's with deep sadness that I have lost my precious angel. I hope for my rainbow baby. To all the other ladies, cheers to a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## calibelle

I decided to take the Maternity-21 test, I called this morning and it will be $200.00, my insurance will pick up the rest.:thumbup:

Great scans everyone.

Oh, and I am in the US.


----------



## calibelle

So Sorry CanadianMom 4.

I have been there, and I am truly sorry you have to go through this at all. I hope you have your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## vickytoria88

Canadianmom4 said:


> It's with deep sadness that I have lost my precious angel. I hope for my rainbow baby. To all the other ladies, cheers to a happy and healthy pregnancy.



I'm so sorry. Here's hoping you have a speedy recovery and that your back in the not to distant future


----------



## BeautifulD

So sorry Canadianmom :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Sorry Canadian :hugs: :(


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry Canadian.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

So sorry Canadian :'(

I just had the blood work done yesterday and will know what we are having by next Friday :) The speacialist found absolutely nothing wrong with the baby and the level 2 ultrasound was amazing. The speacialist pretty much told me my OB was not to bright and that there was no fluid on the babies spine. I will try and post one of the scan pics when I get out of work. I got 12 pics and a DVD. The only sad news we did get is that we can not :sex: for two months due to placenta being slightly over my cervix at the moment, he did assure us thought that it would move as the baby grows... 

Hope everyone is doing well & I love all the lovely scan photos!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the good news mama!


----------



## HopefulMarla

So sorry for your loss Canadian! :(


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Canadianmom4 said:


> It's with deep sadness that I have lost my precious angel. I hope for my rainbow baby. To all the other ladies, cheers to a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Oh no. :(


----------



## Gregsprincess

So sorry Canadianmon :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

That's great news mama :) 2 months will fly by. We have only had sex once since bfp! Mostly me not feeling in the mood, then spotting and we aren't allowed...! I'm still not really in the mood though if I'm 100% honest, so that's been ok. But my energy is starting to come back! So might not be long :D


----------



## BeautifulD

These past few weeks me and dh have been showing the love a lot :haha: previous to that I couldn't think of anything worse... It gave dh a chance to dish me out a taste of my own medicine though as usually its me that is a sex pest :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

You're a FIEND!!!! :lol:

I just realised I'm 12 weeks today according to my last scan!!! Milestone!!


----------



## Conina

:hugs: Canadianmom. I know there's nothing we can say that will take away the pain but I really hope you get your rainbow soon xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy 12 weeks Zig :hugs:


----------



## Rota

Grrr just got phone call from hospital, apparently some Muppet mislabled my bloods, so now I get to go back and have another set of bloods done. This will be set number three. I would mind quite so much but it takes them about four attempts to get blood from me as I'm over weight and have shy veins. 

Christ sake think I will take my own bloods and I will label them myself.


----------



## No Doubt

Rota that sucks...my veins don't like needles either so I would be pissed if I were you.

Happy 12 weeks zig!

I'm a fiend too, lol. But since being preggo I go in and out of the sex phase. I'm either wanting to sleep and do nothing, or I'm all about jumping on hubby. And when I want to sleep that's only cause I want to, not cause I need it. I've just found that naps are beautiful thing and want as many as I can have, lol.


----------



## Rota

Sex? I have faint memories of this. All I do is sleep,go to work, care for dd 2,sleep some more.


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, you know...sex...that thing that got you to your current state and why you're so tires, lol.

With ds I was tired ALL THE TIME and sex wasn't even a memory for me. When I was about to pop I'd been in so much pain the few days before and I had my check up and told the doctor. He said it would stop and I'd feel better or it would continue and I'd go into labor. So I asked what I could do to help things either way and he pointed to my husband, and told me to go home and make sure he's satisfied. Apparently there is something in the ejaculate that ripens the cervix and brings on labor he said. I almost cried. I couldn't believe that was my only option as huge and uncomfortable as I was, lol. That was laziest sex of my life, lol, for me anyway. Then I just rolled over and went to sleep, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Amazing :D

So have all those who've had their 12 week scans told people now?? Or are you all waiting? I want to put something on Facebook after my scan (if all is well). So ready for not being secretive now.....


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Here is one of the scan pics, looks like a little alien :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

When we find out gender next week we are going to post a scan pic on FB with "It's a boy/girl!!!" All of our family already know do to Memorial weekend and me being unable to drink.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Good morning! 

Congrats Zigg! Yay 12 weeks! 

I have actually stayed pretty sexually active! I go a bit nutty if it's been a few days so that hasn't changed. On the other hand, I also haven't had any spotting or abnormal things really happen with pregnancy. So that could be comforting too! 

Well it's official! I am in my second trimester!!!! 13+1 today! Yayyyyyy didn't think I would make it this far. I never have in the past. With 1 miscarriage, and 1 ectopic, and only having one Fallopian tube. It seemed as if children weren't in the cards for me! I sure hope I'm wrong :) so happy today. Also! I went swimming yesterday at a public pool! So many cute babies!!! Not to mention it was really really relaxing.


----------



## Conina

I am telling people in the weirdest order ever. Firstly it was that group of friends on Sat night. Then it was the people in Slimming World last night. DH told his family yesterday (they've had a death in the family so he wanted to cheer them up!) then I told people I'm on a committee with today - even though I still haven't told my mum! And I'm madly putting off telling work, I'm dreading that conversation...


----------



## Conina

Mam - s/he's being shy, covering up the face!!


----------



## Bmama

I know it's a little late but I hope you don't mind if I join the December snowflakes? We are due Dec 15th with our second, my ds is 9 months and just starting to be super mobile, which is hard when I still have the first tri exhaustion! I was in an August group when preg with ds and I loved the support we gave one another :)


----------



## HopefulMarla

I told FB this morning. I said "So, the myth about Watermelons is true. 13 weeks ago I swallows a watermelon seed, and this is what happened!!! I need to be more careful next time :)" and I attached the 12 week ultrasound picture!


----------



## BeautifulD

Aww Marla! How cute. 

Mine just went, well folks we're doing it again! For those of you that were wondering no I'm not just getting fat ;) ;) 

Welcome bmama. I have an 11month old, he's a lazy boy thankfully and doesn't move much at all although he's starting to get mobile now so I should imagine he'll catch up for lost time :haha:


----------



## Bmama

Conina- I have told random friends too but not my mom yet! I probably need to get on that soon :haha:

BeautifulD- Thank you! Love that you said "no I'm not just getting fat", I might need to borrow that!

We haven't announced on FB yet (waiting till after the 20 week scan), but we were thinking of having our ds hold a chalkboard that says "all I want for Christmas is a Brother or Sister! Coming December 2014!"


----------



## Rota

We haven't told anyone yet. Trying to avoid telling my work for as long as possible as when they found out about dd 2 I didn't enjoy being treated different plus its nice to talk about something other than baby alllllll the time. Plus we are only 13.6 so there's plenty of time to tell people. 


So I'm going to have two under two, how many of you guys are going to be in the same situation?


----------



## BeautifulD

That stems from one of my old neighbours asking my friend if I was pregnant because I was getting a little round - cheek! :rofl: 

Thats a really cute idea <3


----------



## No Doubt

We told on FB after my son's birthday party. I posted pics and all of him at his party and said how we were home and relaxing enjoying ourselves. Then I went right back and said "Oh, and one more thing...I'm very pleased and excied to say that in about 6 months...give or take a bit...another miracle will be entering my universe (and hubbs universe)! Yip...#2 is on the way!" Then I posted the u/s pic and said "first looks at my next miracle".

We will have two under two...they will be 18 months apart. I'm gonna be crazy I know...crazy in love! Ok, and maybe a bit stir crazy too, lol. But we'll adjust, what else can we do? And we'll love every minute of it.

I want to go to the pool so badly. We're going to NC next month and I'm making hubbs take me to a beach. Haven't been since I left about 13 years ago...I miss the beach so much!

Cute scan mama! They all look like aliens at that stage to me, lol. When I saw ds around 9 weeks I said he looked like a little seahorse, lol.


----------



## Rota

Ours will be 22 months apart, should be interesting.


----------



## Ziggie

Curt scan mama!!!!!

Love all these stories! I'm not posting a scan photo... Will share what I share after I share it :lol: 

I'm feeling so much more positive today, and I have no idea why or what's happened....!! Just in a pleasant good mood!! 

Am in the minority then of people having their first baby?? Who else is on #1?!


----------



## jenkb123

Ziggie - I am on number 1 too. You aren't the only one!!


----------



## BeautifulD

I must be bonkers too like ND archie will be 18 months when this one comes along so I'll have a 14 yr old 12 yr old 18month old and a newborn :shock: :shock:


----------



## HopefulMarla

I am on #1 too Zig!


----------



## pathos

I m sorry canadianmom :hugs:

Hi ladies, yesterday I ate two kitkats before the scan, it worked :haha: our little "milchbroetchen" was spinning hehe, but few hours later my killer migraine kicked in and its still here :wacko: - no more choclate for me.

Our milchbroetchen @ 14 +1
 



Attached Files:







20140604_164833.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9









20140604_164730.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sabster

im having a #1 too :) and it looks like its a BOY!


----------



## No Doubt

Cute pathos!


----------



## Bmama

Cute scan pathos!

We will also have the 2 under 2 craziness! My ds will be 16 months when this bubs arrives.


----------



## Mafi419

#1 here too. I'm not announcing it on facebook until 12 week scan...one week to go!


----------



## calibelle

#1 here too! 

We finally told OH's mom on Monday night. She is elated and wants to move here to be near her grandchild. We'll see how that pans out later.

My grandmother is a real pill and I don't want her to know until the shower in October so no Facebook for us. I have so many cousins and one would surely spill the beans, accidentally on purpose.:haha:

:sex: This is killing me! I nearly choked....too funny. I can't figure out why we don't have much of that these days, could be all the snoring from me.


----------



## No Doubt

I honestly can't believe how much we've kept up on it with me being preggo and hubbs trying to do a million things at once. He works full time, has a part time, is doing a practicum for school which is like another part time, he gigs around (plays french horn), he's a father, husband and still trying to just be him individually. Then there's preggo me, working full time, mother, wife and I'm asking for sex, lol. I don't know why we're both not dead exhausted, lol.


----------



## Gregsprincess

I'm on #1 too 

ND - i'm tired just reading your post :haha: 

We haven't announced anything on facebook and not sure if we will bother, the people we want to know already know :shrug:


----------



## Nina83

Whoa! How did I miss this thread?!


----------



## Conina

ND - I used to play the french horn too!!

I'm probably not putting it on FB for a long time, if ever. As GP says, the people who we want to know will know. Last time I only mentioned it in passing on FB at about 6-7 months!! 

Has anybody been thinking of names yet?


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Nina!

We've been thinking of names. We have a girl name already, same as we had when thinking of makes for ds before we knew he was a ds. We really like it and will be sticking with it. The boy name we're having a bit more trouble with, but hubbs threw one out the other day that I like and I have a couple names to pair it with for a middle name to run by him.


----------



## No Doubt

15 weeks today! Time is really flying with this pregnancy, it dragged with number one. Probably cause it was my first and we'd waited so long for him. I'll post a pic of my bump later. There may be some slight change this week but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ziggie

Ah lots of number 1s lol :D

Well, I'm putting something on Facebook as I live 4hrs away from family, and about 2 hours away from a lot of friends. Living in a tiny village in the depths of nowhere means I rely heavily on Facebook to stay in touch!!! And I'm not a big fan of calling on the phone lol. If everyone was local, it would be very different :D


----------



## Ziggie

15 weeks!! Madness!! I think it's gone über slow and super quick at the same time.

We try to think of names, we have a list of girls names, but no boys names!!!!!! We had decided on a girls name, but I'm having 2nd thoughts. Took us ages to name the dog, so imagine baby will be nameless until after it's born :lol:


----------



## Rota

14 weeks finally, almost at the stage where I start to get some energy back. We have a list of girls names and one or two boys names that have been floating round since dd 1was born (she just turned 10). 

So how many of you will be remaining team yellow when at the next scan? We did last time and I'm desperate to be yellow again but OH wants to know as it will make his life easier. ( all the little baby stuff we bought for dd 2 was white and we have so much girls stuff already)

Not baby related but I'm getting my stolen bike back this week! Wahoo!!!! No more walking home after a 12 hour shift.


----------



## Ziggie

I don't want to find out :) he does! So I will of course not find out because he can't keep a secret to save his life lol!!!!!!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Haha congrats on hitting 15 weeks ND! Time does go by fast. Man. I think about names all at once. Then won't for like 2 weeks. Picking one is gonna be impossible for me. I'm pretty sure of that. 

Idk that I can go without finding the gender! It's soooo much easier to plan and get clothes ya know? Every time I look for clothes they're really gender specific. If it's neutral, it's white. Which I hate! bf doesn't wanna know, but I know there's no way he's gonna go friggin 5 months with me knowing something he doesn't! Lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Well, considering I'm just going to dress it as an elf as I'm convinced it's going to come on Xmas day, I don't need gender specific clothes 

Haha, if only! :lol:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Bah haha that's hilarious!!!


----------



## Bmama

hahaha that is hilarious! Good point too since I might just dress our new little one in xmas colors! Santa can bring the cute girl/boy outfits :)

We have some names stored up from when I was pregnant with ds that we like, but honestly nothing that I am in love with. For a boy we like Henry Martin or Edmund James, and a girl Evelyn Rose or Eliana Rose but again I am sold on any of these.

ND whoa congrats on 15 weeks!!! Super exciting to be into the second tri. Do you feel more energy than you had previously? I agree that the second pregnancy feels like it goes by faster.


----------



## No Doubt

If it's a girl we are going with Irie Nevaeh...irie, like how they say in Jamaica "everything's irie" and nevaeh, heaven spelled backwards. So you I'd translate it somehow, it means it's all good in heaven. So far we've agreed on Macaiah for a boy, but not set in stone yet,and no middle name.

I actually got my energy back around 8 weeks or so, so I've been feeling pretty do since then. Really helps with a 1 year old!


----------



## Rota

Ziggie said:


> I don't want to find out :) he does! So I will of course not find out because he can't keep a secret to save his life lol!!!!!!

Exactly, he would no doubt slip up and I'm not taking that risk :) this baby will spend the first three weeks of its life dressed as a Christmas pudding,snowman,Santa,elf or Angel :)


----------



## Conina

We had a list of girls names and ONE boys name first time round, and we obviously had to use the boys name, so no idea what we'll do if it's a boy! My dad passed away last year so we might use his name as a middle name, but not as a first. 

We'll be staying team yellow, our hospital don't tell you anyway so we would have to go private to find out! 

Finally told my mum today!!


----------



## pathos

We are not learning the gender but every baby stuff is overly gendered from playmats to bouncers. Unbelievable. Even if i knew the gender, i would not stick to pink hello kitty stuff or blue whatever.... I ll get few sesam strasse characters from h&m for the first 2 months :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

We're staying team yellow too. Christmas will be all about clothes for this baby!


----------



## Ziggie

I was SO sick of weeing yesterday... It seems to have peaked and the past two days I am weeing all the time!!!! Then I didn't get up at all to wee in the night, and I immediately worry LOL :lol:

Omg can't ever win.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Zig- One of my first symptoms was increased urination! At 10 weeks it slowed down, but I still have to get up to pee so many friggin times! It's annnnoying as all hell! 

Man oh man. I hit 13 weeks, and I'm having all sorts of cramping and stretching pains. Peanut must be going through a growth spirt!!! My hip bones feel like they're being ripped apart! Haha


----------



## cazi77

We are staying team yellow with this baby! We did with dd and enjoyed finding out at the birth.

Is anyone else really really tired? This is new for this week and sell I wang to do is sleep!


----------



## Ziggie

See I wasn't really weeing anymore than usual (I pee a lot :D ), it's ramped up... Although been better today. So strange.

Cazi I've been super tired, but seems to have eased off tons this last week :) 

All I'm noticing now is my chronic snacking catching up with me... My gut has a spare tire big time!!! Just put some shorts on and they're deffo tighter on my bum too. Uuuuuuh ohhhhh!!! Can't stop eating chocolate! And again, wasn't a massive chocolate eater before!!!

Most of us must have hit the 12 week mark by now?? Who is left to have their scans??


----------



## Bmama

I still need to have my scan! We opted out of the NT scan and are waiting on the 20 week, which seems like so far away!

cazi- I am exhausted a lot more than usual. I have good days where I am even keeled with energy, but most days I need a nap and try to get at least a 20 min cat nap in when ds sleeps. During my last pregnancy I napped every day at least 2 hours :haha:

I am peeing ALL the time too. At least once a night I get up now.


----------



## Mafi419

I'm still 11 weeks and 1 day, I don't have a scan for another week :wacko:


----------



## No Doubt

Bmama I hate that here in the US there's no scan until 20 weeks if you don't do the NT. We did it cause my nephew has downs so we got to see the baby, otherwise we'd only have the two...one at 20 weeks and the other around 32 weeks for measurements. Some doctors offices that are really advances and high tech have the 3d/4d in their office so those ladies get to see the baby everytime they go. I work with a girl who got to see her daughter everytime...I was so jealous!


----------



## Conina

They're actually giving me more scans this time than last time. Last time they really freaked me out at the 20 week scan when they said "Ok see you 2 days after your due date!".

But this time they're being more careful with keeping an eye on the size of the baby since Conor was such a monster, so I'm already booked in for 20 weeks and 27 weeks and they'll scan again at 35 weeks, when they'll decide whether I need another section.


----------



## Conina

Oh and tired? Don't talk to me-I can't keep my eyes open and I'm having daily naps!


----------



## katertots

So happy to find this! I am due Dec 10th :) 1st baby!


----------



## Conina

Welcome katertots!


----------



## Ziggie

Welcome!!

I woke up in the night for an hour or so and been woken up this morning by MY OWN BOYFRIEND doing DIY.

Really?!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats kater!

Lol zig!


----------



## Conina

I was (as usual) woken up by a toddler. Now he and DH are away to the park and I feel like going back to bed...

Thurs is our anniversary and we're going to a lovely hotel for the night. Ds is going to granny's. You always get a lovely breakfast in this hotel but I'm seriously considering just skipping breakfast for the novelty of a lie-in...


----------



## Ziggie

Request breakfast in your room conina!


----------



## Conina

Yeah but that means deciding what I want instead of having the whole buffet at my disposal...


----------



## Bmama

Welcome katertots!

Corina- I would order a 'buffet' of breakfast that you and OH can share, and sleep in for sure! :) 

ND- it does stink that I can't see our bubs until the 20 week scan. With our DS we had the NT scan since OH has a cousin with downs, but after some genetic testing we found that the downs wasn't genetic at all so we decided to skip the NT scan this time around. My midwife is really good at making me feel like everything is status quo with the baby so I am not too anxious, but I wish I could just have a sneak peak at what's going on in there! Why can't our bellies have a little window? :haha:


----------



## Tynmeg

Just checking in....everything is going wonderful, got to see my lil one moving all around the other day. So amazing! My due date is now Dec 25th according to the u/s. 

I hope everything is going well for everyone. :)


----------



## Conina

Aww little Christmas present! 

So we've now told family (my mum and sister in person, my brothers by our private group on fb) so now there's just some of my friends and... Work. Dreading it!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the u/s tyn!

Bmama my nephews downs wasn't genetic either. I was even going to have it with ds, but then they said if there was in fact an issue then they could have a specialized team there for the birth, so I did it. And then this time I didn't even question it. They kind of push you in that direction, or at least I felt I was.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Back in the hospital :( poor peanut can't get a break. I had some rectal bleeding, and a lot of pressure and pain! It's almost like period cramps. They have me flexeril and Tylenol. I am now waiting for the ultrasound to make sure the baby is okay. Wish me luck!


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck hun. Maybe the rectal bleeding has nothing to do with baby. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ziggie

Marla I hope everything is ok :hugs:

I just had the worst nights sleep ever!! Couldn't sleep, when I did I had bizarre dreams. I had a headache ALL night, still have it. Annoying as I rarely get headaches normally. Just Urgh!!!!

Plus side its scan day. But Urgh.

Snooze this afternoon I think.


----------



## Conina

Ziggie how often are they scanning you?

Marla hope everything's ok. Keep us informed. :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck today Zig! Try to get some rest this afternoon.

How'd it go yesterday hopeful?

AFM nothing really new here. I have my appt tomorrow and ds has his 1 year checkup tomorrow as well. Luckily they are in the same building and because we had to reschedule his they are right next to each other in time so it works out better actually. She is suppose to give me my u/s script, so in about another 4 weeks it's the gender scan. Still staying yellow, but just excited about seeing my eggy again!

Nudges are getting stronger and he/she is becoming more active. I've now started talking to him/her when I feel movement, and I place my hand on my belly in the hopes of a response though still to early, I know.

The past couple of weeks I felt a little off balance but feel like I'm getting back to myself...hormones! Hubbs thinks I'm crazy...I mean he usually does, I'm female for crying out loud, but this time he thought I was a special breed, lol. He told me I was stressing us out unnecessarily with the way I was acting, so I asked id he was calling me crazy and he said no. So I asked him how I was acting and he said crazy, lol. If you can't be honest with your spouse...lol.

Hope the rest of you ladies aren't as emotionally wacked as me, though I suspect you are, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Its a baby! 12+5!! Need to change my ticker! All looked ok, no bleed or clots seen! I saw the consultant and she's given me the all clear to travel!!

https://i60.tinypic.com/2heldeo.jpg

I actually threw up this morning noooooooooo!!!!!

Conina just normal scans but I had 2 private and 2 in A&E for bleeds.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Good morning ladies!!! Zig, your scan looks AWESOME!!! Congrats!

ND- Sorry you've been feeling emotional. You're not alone!! Trust that :) 

AFM- Well, everything came back great! They thought it may have been vaginal bleeding, but we nipped that in the butt. No bleeding. They think it could just be a fissure or a hemmroid that's higher that they can't feel. My blood work was a little off, and low, but they're chalking it up to the strain the pregnancy is having on me. As for peanut..... Not a care in the world that child has, and I really wanna know when they sleep, because it's always moving so much on scans!! It was sucking on it's hand. Moving it's legs. Stretching for days. Haha. I always worry so much and it ends up being just fine! It was also HUGE!!! I saw its spine, kidneys, bladder, stomach, intestines. It was weird!!! It's so strange to think something is living off of me. Freaks me right out!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Cute scan zig!

Glad all is well hopeful!


----------



## Conina

Great scan pic Zig!!

Marla - so glad everything's fine. It's so funny to see them isn't it, mine did a big jump when the doctor pressed down on the scan thing, like "Get that thing off me!!"


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks ladies :D I've announced it now!! Scary!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ND - hope you feel 100% soon. I go up and down but can be a right snotty cow to OH which I don't mean to..... 

Marla - that's amazing news!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the announcement...how did it go? Even though I've announced, it's like people are still finding out, lol.

I was so mental. I would freak and then cry cause I felt so bad and boo hoo and explain away my insanity, then freak again, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Well I just posted this to Facebook :lol: but people seem to be getting it :D everyone is chuffed to bits I think!! Obviously my immediate family already knew!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## No Doubt

That is so cute!


----------



## Conina

Aww cute announcement zig. 

I told work today-that was fun. Actually it went better than I thought although I'm sure they're not exactly over the moon...


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> Aww cute announcement zig.
> 
> I told work today-that was fun. Actually it went better than I thought although I'm sure they're not exactly over the moon...

Oh well, not much they can do about it :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Back to work today :( and i just threw up again this morning!!!!! My smug no morning sickness grin is well and truly gone!


----------



## Conina

Awww Zig poor you. Hopefully it'll be over soon now you're in the 2nd tri.

GP - the funny thing was, at lunchtime (before I told anyone) I was saying in the canteen that DH and I were going away on Thurs for our anniversary and C was staying with granny. One of the girls laughed and said "Well make sure you don't go and get pregnant while you're away!!" I was thinking, well I can promise not to get pregnant AGAIN...


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...they can rest assure you will keep your promise.


----------



## Ziggie

Lol funny conina!

Obviously all my work now know. So strange!

Does anyone have any tips for a headache?? I don't often get them and I've had this now for 2 days :( something is going on! This and morning pukes! I've taken paracetamol but it doesn't seem to help much. I've been trying to drink plenty too. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## pathos

Ziggie said:


> Lol funny conina!
> 
> Obviously all my work now know. So strange!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for a headache?? I don't often get them and I've had this now for 2 days :( something is going on! This and morning pukes! I've taken paracetamol but it doesn't seem to help much. I've been trying to drink plenty too. Suggestions welcome!

Oh sorry ziggie. I am on extra magnesium tablets daily - and I eat at least two apples as a pre caution for migraine but once I have it only I get relief from cold compress and head massage with rosemary oil. Rosemary tea is also good but I m not sure if it is safe during pregnancy.


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks pathos. I'm eating apples, I didn't even know that was helpful lol!


----------



## No Doubt

I had start with a bit of caffeine my doc said. Cause I didn't have my coffee anymore. Not sure if you quit caffeine good turkey or not, but mine started in toward the end of first tri.

Had my appt today. All is well. It took her forever to find the hb again! But she found it. I think this baby is shy cause she would keep running away from it when she found it, lol. The doc told me to try to put on only 20lbs for my entire pregnancy! She asked me if I could do that and I said nope! She said really, and I said really. I told her I put on 29 with my son and I'm actually starting our 16lbs lighter this go round, and she still only told me 20. She's gonna be disappointed, lol.


----------



## alena_flower

Hello ladies. My name is Alena. I have two children and due with my third on 24 December. I hope no one is suffering from morning sickness as bad as me :wacko:


----------



## Gregsprincess

I think whoever told me I would feel better in second tri was lying - i have felt extremely sick yesterday and this morning and have not felt this tired for weeks :dohh:


----------



## Ziggie

Welcome alena!

GP I'm with you. Spent all last night with a bag of frozen sweetcorn on my head and I've just thrown up for the third morning in a row...

Not on!


----------



## Conina

:hi: Alena and welcome!!

I'm with you all on the tiredness - I was mega busy at work yesterday and about 4pm just hit the wall. I was staring at the papers on my desk without the smallest idea of what any of them said.

When I got home I managed to stay awake long enough to bath C and get him to bed, then told DH that he was going to have to do our dinner as I couldn't keep my eyes open and crashed on the sofa.

But this morning - wide awake at 4.30!! Why why why???


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> :hi: Alena and welcome!!
> 
> I'm with you all on the tiredness - I was mega busy at work yesterday and about 4pm just hit the wall. I was staring at the papers on my desk without the smallest idea of what any of them said.
> 
> When I got home I managed to stay awake long enough to bath C and get him to bed, then told DH that he was going to have to do our dinner as I couldn't keep my eyes open and crashed on the sofa.
> 
> But this morning - wide awake at 4.30!! Why why why???

I do that with my work, its like my brain completely switches off and I just look at the documents thinking what the hell do i do with these :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Alena! Hope you feel better soon.

Rule of thumbs is to feel better in second tri, but it doesn't always happen....that's for sure. I was exhausted yesterday myself. Thank goodness it was a day hubbs was home in the evening. He took care of ds. I did manage to make dinner though...and then forget my leftovers for lunch today. I have meals at work so I'll be alright. I konked out on the couch before hubbs even got ds in the tub. When I woke, he'd bathed him, taken the dogs out, put up the food and washed the dishes and was eating ice cream. I just rolled over and went back to sleep until he woke me to go upstairs for bed.


----------



## Sabster

omg I wanted to reply to this thread and posted it on the wrong one LOL! WOW... brain fart.

I love the fb announcement ziggie very nicely done! I hope you feel better soon... Ive been lucky enogh not to get nausea too much and only a few headaches...

as for weight gain.. I think ive put on 5 lbs around.. i will find out next week at my prenatal appointment. also going for the second blood test for trysomy 21 since the first test was not clear... Im hoping all is well because its super stressing me out!

anyways, hope you are all doing well!


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck with your test hun!


----------



## Ziggie

Good luck sab!!

Well aren't we all a bundle of light lol! When do you reckon we will start glowing :lol:

I look fat. Fat fat. Like pot belly look pregnant but its actually just bloat and fat fat lol!! The irony!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Zig! I feel the same way. One of my staff just rolled his eyes at me and said "I thought I was done hearing about this", cause I squeezed into this tiny space and was excited and said "I still fit, even though I'm all big and fat". He and his wife had their final baby two years ago in September, so he thought he would never have to hear it again...the joys of having a pregnant supervisor. He said if I'm pregnant again after this, he's taking paternity leave while I'm preggo, lol.

People tell me it looks like a bump and maybe it does, seeing how I have a "big uterus" per my doctor. But someone did say the other day that I was glowing and looked happy, so maybe the glow is kicking in now...?


----------



## Ziggie

Haha poor guy!!! I work with 99% women, about 98% of whom are also pregnant :lol: there's an epidemic!!! Be funny because we are all fairly close as well! Bet management are well pleased :D

I feel better again tonight, no headache! And one thing I've noticed is my nails are growing SO FAST!! They normally grow quite well but I only cut them last week and they are long again already.... Like SUPER fast!


----------



## Bmama

I feel like i look fat FAT too. DH says its a bump, but I think he is just being nice since he knows how emotional I am preggo. Anyone else having crazy hormones right now?? I can't stop crying at all the Father's Day specials or at sentimental songs on the radio! I am a big ball of emotions :cry: :haha: 

Welcome Alena!! I am sorry you are battling MS...I was hoping mine would let up by now but nope! Still got it!


----------



## No Doubt

Last year in my dept there were three of us preggo and one guy whose wife was preggo at once. 2 of us within days of each other. People were saying they weren't drinking the water anymore, lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Bmama I was like you for two weeks up until this weekend pretty much. I cried all the time! The hormones do play with us. And there is a big shift at the end of first tri which is probably where the emotions are coming from.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I haven't been on in awhile. I'm still alive. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...good to hear it yoshi! How are you feeling? Hope the ms has let up on you.


----------



## vickytoria88

Oh my. So much stress where I work my emotions can't cope with it. So angry and sad at the same time. Really hope it's not having an effect on the baby.


----------



## No Doubt

Vicky I feel like you, only its my home life that's stressing me out right now. But I keep hoping it doesn't affect the baby either. Hopefully things will calm down for us both soon.


----------



## BeautifulD

I feel you ladies, I have far too much stress at home at the moment!


----------



## Ziggie

Well i just got called a f*cking c*nt and told I'm going to get punched in the face if I didn't leave that house so... ya know :D sitting in the countryside for 5 mins with a beautiful song on in my car looking at cows and trees before my next visit :D

Ahh love my job.


----------



## Conina

Jeez zig what do you do??


----------



## Ziggie

I work with some troubled kids. And families. You'll be pleased to know my next visit involved ice cream :D


----------



## No Doubt

Well, thank goodness for ice cream...that tends to solve a lot! My hubbs works in the human services field, so I know sometimes it can be a little rough, especially with troubled kids.


----------



## Mafi419

I had a private scan today because my grandmother was visiting and I wanted her to see the baby. My 12 week scan is not until next week (when I'm 13 weeks). Baby was measuring ahead (12 weeks and 3 days) and they told me my new due date is 22/12/14. Everything looked fine, very active baby doing jumps and twirls, very good and steady heart beat. The ultrasound tech also told me that the baby clearly has the nose visible (something like this, she didn't use this words but she meant this), so she told me the risk of DS is very small (I won't have my tests until my public 12 week scan). I was also told that it's probably a boy, but I don't know, I think it's too early to tell. She told me 60% chance. To be completely honest, I had my heart set on a little girl. I know I'll be fine with a little boy, but I don't want to convince myself it's a boy because I truly believe it can still be a girl. We'll see :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140612_0002.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## No Doubt

Cute pic Mafi! Sounds like she was just giving stats to me, cause it's very early to tell the gender. You may get your girl after all.


----------



## Mafi419

I hope so, but I don't know. The nub was way up high, usually with girls it's not so up high, and she said something about possible testicles, although she wasn't completely sure about that. We'll see. I was very happy anyway because I was afraid it was going to have 2 heads and 20 fingers :dohh: because I don't feel anything. But it's a very healthy and active little baby :D


----------



## Gregsprincess

Zig - your post made me laugh cos of how its written like oh well happens all the time :haha:

Mafi - cute scan pic

Hope everyone else is good :flower: I am tired, my feet keep swelling when i'm at work and yesterday i had awful indigestion - pregnancy is a wonderful time :rofl:


----------



## No Doubt

GP, lol, yip, pregnancy is wonderful. Sorry about the swelling, but you have to drink tons and it's almost summer, at least here it is. I really didn't swell with my son until the last couple weeks, but that's when it started getting hot and humid. But because I'm preggo in the summer this time I got shoes that are a little big to accommodate.


----------



## Gregsprincess

No Doubt said:


> GP, lol, yip, pregnancy is wonderful. Sorry about the swelling, but you have to drink tons and it's almost summer, at least here it is. I really didn't swell with my son until the last couple weeks, but that's when it started getting hot and humid. But because I'm preggo in the summer this time I got shoes that are a little big to accommodate.

Yep i am dreading August here when its extremely hot and humid, at the minute its still only early summer and already we are having to use the air conditioning :shock:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Hey ladies

It feels like I've been in la la land the lat few days! Haha so glad everyone is doing really well! I wanted I respond to so many of you, but there's too much to say. Let's just say I enjoyed catching up! 

AFM- I've been really tired, and my home life, like many of you, has been stressful. Yesterday that has calmed down. I have been CRAZY emotional. Anything sets off crying. Yesterday my bf came to see me for a few hours. When he said good night and he had to leave I guess I have him a funny look, so he just left! No kiss or hug! And I called him balling my eyes out. Eventually I hung up and haven't talked to him since. Idk what my problem is! What makes matters worse is that my mom keeps saying it's not normal, and she's never met a pregnant woman like me. That she's never heard of a pregnant women not being able to use certain cleaning products, and getting so overwhelmed.... What am I a freak?! That's where I am today :/


----------



## No Doubt

That's sucks hun. As far as the cleaning products, you know what's best. Listen to your doctor and do what they say, not your mom. And the hormones are normal, so forget about what she said about that too. A lot of this is generational differences. People my moms age and my mother have told me back in the day, they could pretty much eat whatever they wanted where we have restrictions and limitations as they've learned more over the years. Most women that gave birth 20-30 years ago know and understand this, but there are a few who haven't quite caught up on the times yet.

If you want to talk to it see you bf, just call him and ask him to stop over. Tell him its the hormones and let that be that.


----------



## BeautifulD

Marla I'm crazy emotional too, anything sets me off! Usually things that I would be cool with sends me into a spin. It's short lived though and soooo worth it all. 

My mum would think its ok to drink gin and smoke 20 a day because that's what they did in their day! 

You do what's right for you xx


----------



## Rota

Well im feeling much better now, not so tired and not so hungry either.


Still not told work and not planning to for a while either.


Got a consultants appointment through the post for 11/11/14. Laughed at that one :D


----------



## HopefulMarla

Thanks ladies! That makes me feel better! I appreciate the support :)


----------



## Ziggie

Mafi such a cute scan!! :D

Greg I've been sworn at lots and lots!

Marla I'm not crying all the time, but when I do I really do. Like sobbing snotty mess. Its your hormones being mean :( you'll be ok :hugs:

Glad you're feeling better rota!

And me?? I'm off to the US tomorrow aaaaarrrrggghhhhhh. Decided to go. Not packed yet!!!! Omg. I hear they have the internet out there so I'll pop in :lol:


----------



## Conina

Awwww zig have a great time and make sure you check in - we'll miss you!!

AFM just back from our night in the lovely hotel. We did miss breakfast for a lie-in!! It was a lovely evening. We went to our favourite restaurant for dinner and then had a nice lunch on the way up again. But - is anyone else losing their appetite? Well I'm not exactly losing it, just feeling like I'm really full really soon. It's really ruining my nice meals!!

Really missed the wee man, and he seems to be a bit out of his routine, he normally goes straight to sleep when we put him down, but tonight he lay and chatted to himself for nearly 2 hours!! Hopefully that might mean another lie-in?? (I'm being overly optimistic there...)


----------



## calibelle

No Doubt said:


> Last year in my dept there were three of us preggo and one guy whose wife was preggo at once. 2 of us within days of each other. People were saying they weren't drinking the water anymore, lol.

Haha:happydance:

My Co-worker is preggo too! She due one week later than me. Last year two other women had the exact same due dates as us. Everyone here wants the water checked too.


----------



## Ziggie

Oh me me me!! I can't eat a full meal. Which is NOT like me :lol: I get uncomfortably full very quickly. Which is probably why I'm snacking on terrible things more.

I'm pretty unhappy with how chunky I've got. Its all hit me now :( scared to put more on but really struggling to eat healthy. Its ridiculous I know its mind over matter but I keep reaching for the crap!


----------



## Conina

No, it's not like me either. I usually have a very "healthy appetite" (=greedy cow :haha:). I was looking forward to a nice dessert last night but just couldn't face it :nope:


----------



## calibelle

Zig, enjoy your trip!

Marla, I can not take the smell of laundry soap or downy, my BF got me a mask to wear and the says Luke, I am your father when he sees me.:wacko: Of late, it's hard to decide anything. I didn't eat dinner the other night because I could not decide what to eat. Settled on olives.

Cute scan

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## No Doubt

Have fun Zig! What part are you going to?

Conina, sounds fun! Me and hubbs will be doing that at some point, probably for my bday! We did that for my bday last time I was preggo and it was fabulous!


----------



## pathos

Watching world cup with a bowl of chips :haha: I m thinking of buying a german uniform onesie as a fathers day gift. Its this sunday, right? 

I got huge, I look pregnant hihi and arghhh gross swollen feet here as well.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...yes it's this Sunday! I feel huge too! But I'm pretty much just moaning and complaining my way through it, lol.


----------



## Mafi419

I gained like 5 pounds, but I'm actually thinner. My grandmother and a very good friend came to visit me this week, and they both said I'm a lot thinner. Also my clothes are getting loose, both trousers and blouses. I don't know why I gained weight. And no bump whatsoever. Anyway, I can't eat full meals as well. I used to live to eat...and now I can't even finish a meal, it's very frustrating. Hope everything goes back to normal soon!


----------



## RaeChay

It's funny how everybody's body reacts so differently to first tri! I lost weight but LOOK a lot thicker. Pants are uncomfortable. I know next tri I will start gaining AND looking like it, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

ND I'm travelling around a lot but mostly California! Its a bit of an ambitious trip but I've no one to please and can go at my own pace. I hope....


----------



## YoshiPikachu

The morning sickness isn't as bad now. I was able to eat a steak today for the first time in 2 months!


----------



## Conina

Glad you're feeling better yoshi


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you feel better yoshi!

Sounds like fun Zig! I went to California when I was younger, but don't remember anything really.


----------



## pathos

this is me.. i started around 49.8kg, now I m 55.4, if i am not mistaken it is over 10 pounds, and my doctor thinks it is ok :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







fas4.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cazi77

I've gained 11lb! I stated out 8st. 6lb! Hope I don't continue gaining at this rate!


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos I looked it up and it says that equals 12.3lbs. I've gained 13. Here's me yesterday at 16 weeks!


----------



## pathos

:haha: so before we hit 20 weeks, we have gained almost half of the ideal weight we should gain during pregnancy :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Yip, lol! And to think, my doctor told me I could only gain a total of 20! HA! I'm right on track if I look at how I gained with my son, and I gained 29 then so I'm gonna keep using that as my gauge. That's right...doctor Me to tell myself how it's done, lol.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Lovely bumps ladies.

I think I've gained 10lbs since BFP, my dr started weighing me at 7weeks and I've gained 2kgs by her calculations :shrug:


----------



## Ziggie

I daren't weigh myself!!! I look massive in an evening though (bloat) and know I'm fatter. I feel it. All soft and wobbly!

Well ladies I'm in the US. Was exhausting! And I threw up as soon as we landed at the final destination! 3hrs asleep and I'm wide awake but at least I can snooze in bed till a normal get up time. Poor baby! So glad I brought my Doppler with me though.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you made it safely and had decent enough travel. At least you weren't sick the whole time traveling...probably just the landing that got you, or being up in the air for so long, the different altitude. Either way, have fun!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Zig- I'm originally from Southern California. You'll see that Northern and Southern California are like different states. I personally like Northern better. It is more beautiful, and less pretentious


----------



## Conina

Have a great time zig!

How's everyone else doing? The weather here has been lovely today (relatively speaking-you take what you can get over here). I sat outside for about 30 mins while c was napping and my chest is bright red! Stupid irish skin...


----------



## No Doubt

Doing well here. Took hubbs our for lunch today and omg it was best thing ever! I always take a pic of my food and send it to this one guy I work with cause he's all about trying new things and often points me in the direction of them. He said it looked yum and I said was absolutely amazing! It takes a lot to get that out of me, especially here in Pittsburgh as I feel the food is bland and has no seasoning. But anywho it was a lobster roll covered in lobster bisque and they're homemade sour creme and chives. Oh...the bread was delish, nice and soft on the inside with the flaky crust on the outside. It was stuffed with lobster meat and then the bisque and sour cream just made it that much more yum! Definitely going back there for more at some point! Oh yeah, hubbs enjoyed his food too, lol.


----------



## jen_niferRose

Good here! Busy day today with fathers day. But my parents bought me the stroller/carseat, and bassinet!! And I am 16 weeks today! three weeks to go, and we find out what we are having! I cannot wait! Anyone else already find out?


----------



## RaeChay

@ Jen- I'm team blue :) had the panorama test done.


----------



## Ziggie

Just took me ages to find the heart beat! Little monkey had moved right over to the left! Its normally central. Panicked me for a second!

I'm finding it hard to eat at the moment. Getting really bad trapped wind! Can feel it gurgling around!


----------



## Keneajay

Hurray . Am officially on Baby n Bump 2nd trimester, though in my country i have been in 2nd trimester since 2 weeks ago.
Am so glad that we made it here safe and sound at last by God's grace.
I trust God to take us safe and have us carry our little ones at the end of it all in Jesus name . Amen.


----------



## Conina

Ok before I start I know I'm being stupid...

I had a terrible dream last night that I went for a scan and there was something wrong with the baby. It was awful.

This morning I had an appointment with the dr. He tried to find the heartbeat (although he did say it was early to find it). He could hear the bloodflow to the placenta but not the heartbeat. 

Now between that and the dream I'm up the walls. Not helped by the fact that my dr isn't the most reassuring and all he said was "Well sure the main thing is your scan was only a couple of weeks ago and you've had no bleeding" - when I had no bleeding with my MC either...

I'm not back at the dr's until the middle of July and not back at the hospital til August, so I don't know what to do...

Does anybody know if hearing the bloodflow to the placenta means the baby's ok??


----------



## No Doubt

Honestly Con I'm not sure that means but is ok, but I wouldn't rule that fact out. I think that's a good sign. You're about 12 weeks which can be early to hear the hb in some cases. She couldn't find mine when I was about the same and when I went last week at almost 16 weeks it took her ages but she just wouldn't give up. Maybe you could ask your soc for a reassurance scan. They did that with me with my first at 9 weeks cause I was driving myself nuts.

Zig, maybe you just need to start eating different foods. Maybe some things just aren't agreeing with baby anymore. I ate a half of a brought last night and that was a bad idea! Normally nothing bothers me.

Jen still team yellow here, though hubbs is moaning about it more. Now he's telling me a father should know, as if it's a cardinal rule or something. I guess with the next one hs better knock me up so that the gender scan is around b'day again cause that's the only reason he found our last time! Lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Conina when I had my 12 week scan and I saw the consultant she basically said the risk of something going wrong now is very very tiny (she actually said minuscule!). I struggled to find the HB last night myself and I've been finding it easily. Baby has moved and its harder to pin down.

I'm sure its all fine :hugs:

I just went to the loo and has the tiniest bit of spotting again. Disappointed!!!! Was only lightly tinged cm but was hoping it had all disappeared. Has been a hectic few days though so will try and go easy today.


----------



## pathos

oh Conina, i think it is a good sign, if there is a blood flow it means that little heart must be pumping. little beans are moving constantly, it may take a while find their hbs. I hope everything is fine but mid July is such a long wait =(

Rae Chay :happydance: congrats on team blue! hehe


----------



## Mafi419

Conina, it's probably nothing but honestly I would get a private scan just to take it out of my head. Do you have a doppler?

I have my dating scan on Thursday and just realized it's at 9am. I wouldn't have a problem with it, if I didn't have to drink 0.800mls of water (finishing it one hour prior to the appointment). It got me thinking, do they expect me to wake up at 6am? Because I can't drink that amount of water in 10 min :( it wouldn't be such a big deal if I didn't have night shifts. I can never go to sleep before 2 or 3am. Is it really necessary to drink 0,800mls of water? All the private scans I had I drank 0,500mls and that was just fine. and one of the scans was at 7 weeks.


----------



## Ziggie

Just down a pint about 45 mins before.

I don't even do that, normally 30 mins before as my bladder fills quickly!


----------



## Conina

I've never been told to drink water before a scan!


----------



## Mafi419

Really? I don't know if there's a relation or not, but the fact that you never drank water before scans can be the reason for not hearing the hb? Just thinking...

Yeah, I think I'm going to drink my usual 0,5 because that I can drink in 5 minutes. Thank you!


----------



## Conina

Sorry, it wasn't a scan this morning, he was just using the Doppler.


----------



## pathos

before my scan, i pee in a cup to be tested for idk maybe for bacteria, then i get my pulse checked, they weigh me etc. so i never had a usg with a drop of bladder inside me :shrug:


----------



## Mafi419

Weird, why do they ask me that then? :shrug:

Conina, if it is just the doppler, I wouldn't worry at all! I have a doppler and I try to hear the hb every two days or so, and sometimes I just can't. I wait for a few hours and try again and then I hear it. I asked my wife several times to find the hb for me, and she never succeeds! I thought several times that I doubt that someone who's not me can find the hb the same way I can, because I know my body better and I usually know where to look. Don't worry at all!!


----------



## Conina

I know, I'm being silly. I've been telling the ones in work and even when I'm telling them I'm thinking "They think I'm insane...". I would think I was insane, if I were them!!


----------



## jenkb123

I am freaking out. I woke up this morning to bleeding. It isn't very heavy (its probably only light spotting) but it is red. I haven't had any spotting or bleeding at all this pregnancy. Of course, now every little twinge and crampy thing I feel makes me more certain that something is wrong. I know I was feeling things before but I can't tell if they are worse now or it is my anxiety about something being wrong that makes it feel worse. Last night before bed I felt crappy and thought it was because I ate too much dairy yesterday. 

I phoned my doctors office and was able to get an appointment for 9:20 (a little less than an hour from now). I am hoping that I will find out that everything is ok!! I know there are reasons that bleeding or spotting can happen and the baby can be ok. I keep trying to tell myself that but I can't help worry. I have started to feel better, symptom wise. Which I know is typical when you reach 2nd tri. But of course that makes me worry too!! 

I'll update when I know anything more.


----------



## No Doubt

Mafi, I've never been asked to drink water either before a scan. Besides if baby is too small (which shouldn't be the case for you) they can always do an internal.

Jen, so sorry to hear about the bleeding. Hope everything checks out ok. Did you and hubbs maybe recently have a night together? That can do it sometimes. Also there's a bit of stretching going on in there right now.

For the past couple of days I've been achy stretchy in my lower abdomin. Baby is definitely getting bigger in there at this point. My uterus is now at my belly button, maybe a touch above it. It's time to get big!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Jen- Sending lots of positive vibes your way, there are many pregnant woman who have bleeding at some point during pregnancy, and everything is completely normal with baby, prayers for you...

AFM- I got results to blood work this morning and everything is as should be and we are team pink :) I went out and got a blue bag, blue bow, and blue tissue paper, wrapped up a pink baby blanket and towel to put in it and recorded my husbands reaction to the news :) He does not have a biological daughter so he is completely ecstatic!!!

Hope everyone is doing well....


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats on team pink mama!


----------



## Conina

Jen, I know it's easy for us to say (and on my part, a serious case of 'pot kettle Black'!) But try not to worry. As you know so many ladies on here have had bleeds and everything has turned out to be fine. Have you had the scan now? 

Congrats on team pink mama (and mr mama! )

Nd have you noticed showing earlier this time? I definitely am, and also think I've got bigger since I announced it! 

I found my belly bands from last time over the weekend, I feel like I need them already!


----------



## No Doubt

I feel like I showed around the same time and I've currently gained the same amount at this point as I did with my son. What I will say is that even to my eyes I feel like I'm carrying different...lower and wider. So maybe people are right and this is a girl. I've been wearing the belly bands, but on Saturday I finally put on a pair of maternity jeans and those things were the best thing in life! I forgot how comfortable they were when you have a belly to work with. Hubbs thinks I'm showing at the same speed, so I probably am...thank goodness for that, cause me showing sooner I think would also mean more weight gain in my case!


----------



## Conina

My maternity clothes are all inthe roof space. I need to get dh to go up and get them for me. I loved my maternity leggings, they're the most comfy things I've ever worn! 

Since I was pregnant with Conor, Next in NI have stopped doing maternity clothes in store-they only have them online, and m&s seem to have stopped selling them altogether. Do they think we don't have to try them on these days??


----------



## No Doubt

I stopped in jcpenny when I was preggo with my son and they had stopped selling in store too. Unless it's an actual store for preggos, the selection is like five pieces!


----------



## jenkb123

Thanks Ladies:

I know that many people have bleeding/spotting in pregnancy and often times it is nothing to worry about. I told myself that over and over but of course, still worried!! The last time I had bleeding in pregnancy was just before my miscarriage last time. It really does bring back bad memories and irrational fears!! 

They didn't do an ultrasound but the doctor found the heartbeat immediately (as soon as she put the Doppler on my stomach). The heartbeat was 150. That was reassuring. She also checked and my cervix was closed. She saw some blood but couldn't tell where it was coming from. I already had my regular appointment scheduled for next Friday. So they can check again at that appointment. The doctor sent me home, told me to take the rest of the day off work and take it easy until the bleeding stopped. It was really never more than spotting (but it was red). It seems to be less today than yesterday. So I will just have to wait and see. But for now, everything is still ok!!


----------



## No Doubt

Good glad to hear it hun!


----------



## Conina

Thank God for that Jen. Make sure you take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Glad you're ok Jen! 

we got our nifty results back and baby's chromosomes are normal which is great news. Still being monitored as my levels are a bit off but fingers crossed we'll be ok x


----------



## No Doubt

Great Jenn! I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hi ladies:wave: May I join in? Due Dec 15th with our first :)

Jen - So glad you and baby are alright, take care:hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats hun! Will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh yes, DH has tried to talk me into staying :yellow: but mil and I are just bouncing off the walls waiting to know the gender:haha: Of course we'll be happy with either as long as baby is happy and healthy, but I'd love to start planning and give baby a name :)


----------



## Conina

Welcome Mrs dragonfly! 

Who apart from me is staying team yellow?


----------



## jenkb123

Jennifaerie - So glad to hear the baby's chromosome test results were good!! I can imagine that was a huge relief!! Fingers crossed that your levels will be good too next time they check.

Mrs. Dragonfly - Welcome! The ladies in this thread are all super supportive. I am due Dec 13 (although my doctors have my lmp recorded wrong so they have Dec 15 as my official due date). This is also my first. 

Conina - I will definitely take it easy for the next little while. I have found I have been so tired lately. Even more tired than I was before. I figured once I stopped my progesterone supplements I would be less tired but that hasn't happened. 

Is anyone else still extremely tired?? I don't even have any little ones at home to chase after. I don't know how you all do it with little ones!!


----------



## jenkb123

We are planning to stay team yellow. My husband and I are on the same page about it so that helps. I was always 100% certain I wouldn't want to find out. Now that I am pregnant I am less certain....but I am still not planning to find out.


----------



## cazi77

I'm team yellow! Was team yellow with my dd too. 

So glad all is well jeni


----------



## No Doubt

I'm still yellow!

I wasn't tired, then I got into second tri and I'm tired now...I literally told the hubbs do remind to eat some ice cream last night as I've been trying to for the past few days...I still fell asleep, lol.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Jen - Either way we're due super close :) 

I swear I'm more tired than I was at 6 weeks! I read other peoples posts/journals who are chasing toddlers around and I feel a bit sheepish over my exhaustion:shy:...

Definitely applaud you ladies staying :yellow:, it's tempting but I seriously do want to know. And there's selfish reasons too, it's been very bonding with mil and I wanted her to be with us when we found out.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm chasing around my one year old and I swear for me, that's not what's doing it. I really think it's the baby that's wearing me out.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> Welcome Mrs dragonfly!
> 
> Who apart from me is staying team yellow?

We are staying team yellow have even told our doctor that we don't want to know. Did say though that knowing our luck we'll go for a scan and baby will be showing us his/her bits :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

We're going to find out, more because if its a girl I need to sell all of archie's bits and get all pink. 

I haven't been sick at all in first tri nor did my boobs hurt. I was sick the other morning and my boobs are killing now! How does that make sense!? :haha:

I'm feeling it too with my nearly 1 yr old nd. He's just started crawling (lazy boy) and is cruising everywhere. Yesterday his game was switch the tv on and off repeatedly. So I'm feeling the exhaustion pinch too xx


----------



## Conina

I'm tired too, but then my sleep is TERRIBLE at the minute. It's been very warm (again, relatively speaking in NI!) for the last week and that's making it worse. The night before last when I put C down to sleep it was 31 decrees C in his room (91 F!!). 

Beautiful, C didn't crawl until almost exactly the age of your LO - it was about 2 weeks before his 1st birthday. He didn't walk properly til 15 months.


----------



## Gregsprincess

You would think after living in Cyprus for nearly 5 years I'd be used to summer but its a killer now, it was 34 degrees at 7.30pm last night and going to bed is like walking into a sauna. We don't use the air conditioning as it costs a fortune so we have window open to try get some air (doesn't help) and a fan on. I am dreading August when its the hottest and most humid :cry:


----------



## Conina

See, that's why I say "relatively speaking"!! It's been about 23-24 degrees outside here, and there's still guys walking round with their shirts off. This morning when driving to work at 8am I saw a girl out walking with a buggy, wearing a bra top and teeny tiny shorts:wacko::dohh:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> See, that's why I say "relatively speaking"!! It's been about 23-24 degrees outside here, and there's still guys walking round with their shirts off. This morning when driving to work at 8am I saw a girl out walking with a buggy, wearing a bra top and teeny tiny shorts:wacko::dohh:

:haha: may as well take advantage of the good weather although a bra top is a bit much :shock: 
A couple of years ago the temperature was 52 degrees at 2pm in August its just ridiculous, although the weather reports always say the temperature is a lot lower!!


----------



## No Doubt

GP, I was staying yellow with ds and hubbs was finding out hut as soon as she placed the nobby on my belly his man bits were saying hello to us, lol. When she jerked the nobby away really fast I knew.


----------



## Nina83

I was so sure we'd see by ourselves the private parts so we could "find out by accident" but the baby was so stubborn we didn't even get a nub or skull shot!

GP, we have the same weather, it's ridiculously hot here, tomorrow we're expecting a heat wave :doh: I am going to suffer so much in August! I can't live without AC, but we're putting in a ceiling fan in our bedroom because we both wake up sick if we sleep with the AC. 'm already not sleeping well because of the heat.
Right now it's 32, not _that_ bad for the end of June.

We've already got those 12 year old in shortie shorts showing off their bottoms. I'd never let my daughter out like that!


----------



## Gregsprincess

No Doubt said:


> GP, I was staying yellow with ds and hubbs was finding out hut as soon as she placed the nobby on my belly his man bits were saying hello to us, lol. When she jerked the nobby away really fast I knew.

I've read a few posts with people finding out because little boys keep their bits on display - it seems that it starts in the womb letting it all hang out :rofl:



Nina83 said:


> I was so sure we'd see by ourselves the private parts so we could "find out by accident" but the baby was so stubborn we didn't even get a nub or skull shot!
> 
> GP, we have the same weather, it's ridiculously hot here, tomorrow we're expecting a heat wave :doh: I am going to suffer so much in August! I can't live without AC, but we're putting in a ceiling fan in our bedroom because we both wake up sick if we sleep with the AC. 'm already not sleeping well because of the heat.
> Right now it's 32, not _that_ bad for the end of June.
> 
> We've already got those 12 year old in shortie shorts showing off their bottoms. I'd never let my daughter out like that!

I think we have the heat wave here today, popped out at lunch to get some food and my car was showing 46 degrees - even with the air con on i felt like i was roasting!


----------



## HopefulMarla

I've been enjoying catching up on all of you ladies! Can't believe we are getting far enough along to know the gender!!! It felt like it went slow, but looking back it was fast :)


----------



## HopefulMarla

Mafi419 said:


> Really? I don't know if there's a relation or not, but the fact that you never drank water before scans can be the reason for not hearing the hb? Just thinking...
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm going to drink my usual 0,5 because that I can drink in 5 minutes. Thank you!

I have to drink 32 ounces of water over an hour before a scan. Every pregnant woman I know has to as well! I don't think it's just you. When your bladder is full they can see everything better. Every time I go to a scan I literally feel like I'm gonna explode! It hurts


----------



## Gregsprincess

HopefulMarla said:


> Mafi419 said:
> 
> 
> Really? I don't know if there's a relation or not, but the fact that you never drank water before scans can be the reason for not hearing the hb? Just thinking...
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm going to drink my usual 0,5 because that I can drink in 5 minutes. Thank you!
> 
> I have to drink 32 ounces of water over an hour before a scan. Every pregnant woman I know has to as well! I don't think it's just you. When your bladder is full they can see everything better. Every time I go to a scan I literally feel like I'm gonna explode! It hurtsClick to expand...

I always thought that when you have a scan you need a full bladder but every time I go for a scan and my bladder is full the dr always asks if I'm ok for her to continue as she can see I have a full bladder :shrug:


----------



## Ziggie

Hello ladies!!!!

I'm still here!!! I've probably missed so much, I haven't read back yet.... I hope everyone is ok?? I feel a bit like I miss the chat here with my preggo chums!!

I'm fine! I'm in Vegas at the moment! It's insane. And hot. I've woke up with a headache so think I need twice as much water as yesterday. 

I'm struggling to sleep past 6am (often earlier) any morning so I'm sooooooooo tired by so early. Not sure my hosts understand how tiring it can be (they're not preggo people and my friends wife is still quite young). I am paranoid they just think I'm moany lazy lol!!!

I've been listening to baby on my doppler. So glad I brought it with me. It sounds so much more like a mini heart now!! If that makes sense...! 

Annnnyway!! Another day in Vegas then I'm off to california! I'm not staying in LA now I've changed that and staying south of la :)

Soooooooooo this feels like a diary entry :lol: :lol:

Hope everyone is keeping well!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I always thought it was just early on that a full bladder was better, but even so it's never been told to drink water before a scan.


----------



## HopefulMarla

No. It's every scan. When my friend was 20 weeks, and went to find out the gender she had to have a full bladder. It might just be in this state, but we have to :/


----------



## Mafi419

I drank the water but I truly was in pain during my scan...and guess what, baby didn't collaborate at all! So the sonographer told me to go and empty my bladder to see if that would make the little one stretch a little...no, not at all. Then she told me to take a walk and eat something sweet to give the baby some energy...it had energy alright, it couldn't stop moving...it just kept with this weird position, like lying with it's belly down...and I couldn't have a nuchal screening done! ahahaha :dohh:

Now I have to go back in 2 weeks and do a blood test to try and get a number for DS.


----------



## No Doubt

Ds wouldn't cooperate either and only because I always drink a lot of water my bladder was full so she told me empty Mike about half way. How do you just stop peeing midstream, lol. Anywho I emptied it and he ended up rolling from his belly to his side so she had to get him to finish rolling over. She kept jabbing me with the nobby and then finally did one hard jab and he got pissed and kicked off the side, but he did roll finally, lol.


----------



## Nina83

HopefulMarla said:


> No. It's every scan. When my friend was 20 weeks, and went to find out the gender she had to have a full bladder. It might just be in this state, but we have to :/

When I had a scan this week the doctor asked if I had emptied my bladder and when I said yes he said good.
I guess everywhere/everyone is different :wacko:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Mine is always really crazy active, and have never had problems with getting it to do what we wanted. I guess I got lucky! I wish they didn't make me drink water. Only for vaginal ultrasound do they have me empty my bladder. I've had them ask me to half way empty it, cuz it was too full and I said "that's not gonna happen!" And just peed! I think they do this to torture us. Doesn't seem to be another explainable reason


----------



## vickytoria88

So tomorrow I have my 2nd 12 week scan after being out back 2 weeks at the last one


----------



## jenkb123

vickytoria88 - I hope everything looks perfect tomorrow and you get some reassurance!! 

I've never been asked to drink water for an u/s. The last u/s I had at 11 weeks (they ended up doing the NT scan at my regular doctors appointment and I wasn't expecting them to do it that day). They had no trouble seeing what they needed to or doing the scan and I definitely did not have a full bladder. It is weird how different it is from clinic to clinic!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Every scan we go for we have to have a full bladder here. I tend not to bother with that for the 20 week though.

I got my 20 week scan appointment through yesterday :D 22nd of july <3


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck Vickytoria :hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

how funny - at my clinic, before every ultrasound they ask you to empty your bladder. 

jenk- I am _definitely_ more tired than _ever_ now, at this point in pregnancy. I remember this happened with last pregnancy too, and I started to get my energy back between 15-16 weeks. Looking forward to that right now!


----------



## Mafi419

My baby is usually very active too, and it was very active during this scan, but never turned to the right side lol it kept waving it's little arms and legs :)

I was also told (first) to half empty my bladder. I thought she was joking, but no. So I did. But when that didn't work, she asked me to empty it completely.


----------



## Ziggie

Every scan I've had they've asked for a full bladder, and that includes the 2 private scans I've had. However, if and when they do an internal they have asked me to empty my bladder. 

How is everyone today? I leave Vegas this morning and head for the coast. Will be glad of a sea breeze SOOOOOO HOT here! Saw cirque du soleil last night, was amazing! Listened to baby last night afterwards and there was lots of moving around so I think it enjoyed it too :D


----------



## RaeChay

I love Vegas- which cirque did you see Zig?


----------



## Conina

Maybe it was trying out their moves! :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

How did everything go Vic?

Glad you're having fun zig!

I guess I'm ok, but I have to say I'm feeling extremely emotional this pregnancy. I was not like this with my first and I hate it. Its like my moods can't pick a mood and stick with if for a while!


----------



## HopefulMarla

ND- I completely understand! That's how I was feeling. I told the doctor, and talked to a psychiatrist that specializes in pregnancy. She prescribed me a medicine that is 100% okay for the baby! And gave me a website where there were case studies to prove it, and pamphlets. It was awesome! The medicine did WONDERS. I felt like myself again in just one day! Idk if yours is bad enough for you to take medicine, but I had to, and it really helped :)


----------



## Mafi419

I know my mood has been a little off too. I'm naturally a very strong-willed and passionated person, so sometimes I don't know if it's the pregnancy or my normal personality  but other times I know that if I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't be so affected by some things. My family came to visit me last week, and I don't know if it is a latin thing or something, but they just didn't care I was pregnant...when arguing with me. It's like they expected me to be exactly the same. And they kept saying things like "pregnancy is not a disease", and of course it isn't, but what they really meant by this was that pregnancy is no excuse to behave differently. If I were to say something about hormones and mood swings, they would just roll their eyes like I'm imagining things. If I were to say something like "look, I didn't like what you said because it made me feel bad...and I know you think I'm overreacting, but please take into consideration that because I'm pregnant, I'm more prone to feel intensely or to be emotional" they would just refuse to accept that. It was very complicated. To the point that one of the days I just left them alone and wandered off, disappearing for several hours because I needed to cry and not feel like everyone was judging me and disapproving my emotions.

Do people act like this with you? Do they just assume you're using the pregnancy as an excuse?


----------



## No Doubt

When my mom was here for my sons b'day she kept asking me to so stuff "bring me a cupcake, bring back a bottle of water, hand me that" then the day after his party, which was outside in the sun for a few hours after a busy morning, she's like "foke on and go so this with me, what are we doing today, where are we going". I told her I was tired and needed to rest and all I got was "back in my day...". I took a three hour nap with my son on the couch. She was driving me bonkers in part cause she apparently though has inherited a maid, but also because she didn't care that I was preggo and couldn't keep going like when I'm not. The next day we went downtown and at one point in 90 degree weather she even told me to run and get the car and pull it around for her. That didn't happen. I feel like my husband is short with me when I have my swings telling me he can't deal with my ups and downs. I can't deal with them but it would be nice if there was some compassion there.


----------



## HopefulMarla

My family is or was the same way. I don't communicate with them any longer, but my mom told me "I have NEVER seen a pregnant woman like you, and I've seen a lot of them" another time she went on to say that when she was pregnant blah blah blah, and I reminded her she was pregnant when she was fifteen, and I'm about to be 27. Little difference in the energy level. It's just nutty. Part of me feels like they're that way because of the time it was when they had kids, and part of me feels like they are selfish, and doesn't wanna give attention. My bf told me that when I'm having a bad day, and being moody his mind will tell him that it's normal. That I'm pregnant, and that's what happens. But his emotions can't help but be involved, and feel bad. I think it must be very hard for the men in our lives. I don't think it's possible to be the same, and a lot of women on here seem to be very independent. It must be a big change to deal with that much emotion, and try to be supportive. A big part of me wants to tell them to deal with it. Cuz it's much harder being the pregnant one, but that's not right either. It's just a hard situation yea know? Only 5 more months ladies! Haha


----------



## Mafi419

yeah, that's what I mean. And also when they were here they kept saying things like "oh, we can't take coke because she doesn't like it" or "she doesn't want runny eggs" or "she doesn't want rare steak so we can't go to the steak house" even though I told them several times that it wasn't like I didn't want it or like it, it was because I couldn't! And i even told them that I actually like those foods a lot! And it is very difficult for me not to have them. but they just kept insisting I was being difficult! And also, something similar to what happened to No Doubt happened to me. The first 2 nights they were here, I had very bad insomnia and slept 3 hours each night. On the day after the second night, I told them I couldn't handle being so tired and that I needed to take a nap. So I went to my bedroom and slept for 3 hours. First thing my grandmother told me when I came back was "So baroness, are you ok now?" :growlmad:


----------



## vickytoria88

So baby had made up the 2 weeks it lost and gained an extra week. So now I'm only a week behing my edd. Due date is now December 27th.

Baby was really active, possibly the KFC and sprite I'd had just before


----------



## No Doubt

Great news Vic!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

15 weeks 2 days pregnant. Forgot to post this.

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/10421126_684925178210710_5463317830301660569_n_zpsd2eed43f.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Cute! I'm so glad you're feeling better hun!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Your family sounds like a real pain!!! How long are they in town?


----------



## Conina

Great news Vic! And lovely bump pic yoshi! 

Sorry your families aren't being understanding. My moods arent too bad but my dreams are now getting out of control. The night before last I was fighting in the battle at the end of Harry Potter (I had a wand and everything! ) with kurt from Glee, and last night I was raising fish with heads like my brothers and sisters...


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, that's pretty crazy Con, lol.


----------



## Rota

*Waves to all* 
We are staying team yellow, despite my OH protests but i told him that if he wants to grow a uterus and carry a baby for 9 months then he can find out the gender. He soon shut up about it.

Im gonna need to get my old bigger uniforms for work out soon as this one is getting rather snug but still not told anyone that we are expecting again. Ive lied and told everyone that i stopped doing Slimming World.

Its sooooo stuffy on the ward today, no breeze through the windows at all.


----------



## HopefulMommy9

So after the bleeding I went to the er. They gave me a pelvic exam, no bleeding and everything looked normal. They have me an u/s. I thought I was 6w1d but apparently I'm 5w1d. They only saw the cute little sac at this point, is this normal?


----------



## HopefulMarla

Con- That is crazy crazy dreams!!!! 

Hopeful- Yes, that's completely normal! 

AFM- Holy hunger! I'm 16 weeks tomorrow, and extremely hunger has kicked in. I. Want. Everything. Chicken, ravioli, Indian, Mexican. Any food I can get my little paws on! And holy belly! Peanut is making it's debut. There's not enough pickles in the entire world..... Hehehe


----------



## Rota

HopefulMarla, OMG all i want is to stuff my face with onion bahjees and spicy curry (ie madras,rogan josh,balti,anything i can get my hands on) But trying to save money as well as the garden needs a major overhaul for the kids and we have the river festival coming up (little local celebration every other year where they have floats, parades, stalls selling random things,rides and oh the food stalls are fab but will have to be careful this year, dont want food poisioning) so having to be really strong and deny the cravings. 

The jarred stuff is not the same, i think i need to find some authentic indian recipies and make it myself for a fraction of the price.

One curry a month wont bankrupt us, im sure it wont, oh yay payday on thursday, i can hear the curry calling me now............................


----------



## Rota

Anyone need a laugh?



Ok, today I've been really uncomfortable at work so I get home after a 12.5 hour shift to discover my knickers were on back to front. Alllllll day.


----------



## Conina

:rofl: Rota!!

We were over at my mum's this afternoon and I was saying I felt like I had a bump already. She went to say "Sure you didn't really lose it" but managed to stop herself in time. This, would you believe, is progress - generally she just comes out and says it :dohh:. (This is not paranoia by the way, DH said afterwards he noticed it also...)


----------



## Cat Louise

Me too Rota, loving anything spicy and hot curries at the moment, really can't get enough of the stuff! Gone off meat all together though which is a little strange for me. 

Also, I have my first ultrasound on Tuesday, only one more day to go!!! So excited but a little nervous too. I'm 13weeks and haven't even heard babies heartbeat yet, only had one appt so far and that was just for bloods. Hardly had any pregnancy symptoms (compared to my first pregnancy) so looking forward to my scan to make it feel more real!! :)

By the way loving this forum, lovely to see how everyone is feeling and going through at the same time :) Thanks Ladies X


----------



## Ziggie

*waves*

Helloooo!! Hope everyone is ok!! :hugs:

Me and the little monster are doing fine :) heartbeat is good and strong, and I'm feeling ok, and no spotting for about a week!


----------



## Gregsprincess

mmm hot and spicy food has been my thing since about 7 weeks pregnant, i've got a sore tongue at the moment from one of the chillies on the one slice of OH's pizza I had last night. I could honestly eat madras everyday but haven't had 'proper' curry for weeks now and it definitely is not the same making them at home :cry:
I had some pasta at work a couple of weeks ago and added some of the nandos hot sauce for flavour and i was looked at very strangely while being asked "are you sure that's good for the baby" my reply was its the baby that wants this :rofl:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Rota said:


> Anyone need a laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, today I've been really uncomfortable at work so I get home after a 12.5 hour shift to discover my knickers were on back to front. Alllllll day.

:rofl: at least you hadn't forgotten them altogether.


----------



## Rota

Gregsprincess said:


> Rota said:
> 
> 
> Anyone need a laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, today I've been really uncomfortable at work so I get home after a 12.5 hour shift to discover my knickers were on back to front. Alllllll day.
> 
> :rofl: at least you hadn't forgotten them altogether.Click to expand...

Lol true. 

Not a fan of beef when I'm pregnant, seems to be a reoccurring theme when I'm pregnant. Oh is moaning as it means no steak, beef and ale pie etc. Because apparently I'm the only one who can cook beef in the house. 

I'm missing my veggies as I couldn't stand the smell and I frikking looooove veggies but now that the sickness appears to have passed I can have broccoli and Brussels to my hearts content.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Rota said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rota said:
> 
> 
> Anyone need a laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, today I've been really uncomfortable at work so I get home after a 12.5 hour shift to discover my knickers were on back to front. Alllllll day.
> 
> :rofl: at least you hadn't forgotten them altogether.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol true.
> 
> Not a fan of beef when I'm pregnant, seems to be a reoccurring theme when I'm pregnant. Oh is moaning as it means no steak, beef and ale pie etc. Because apparently I'm the only one who can cook beef in the house.
> 
> I'm missing my veggies as I couldn't stand the smell and I frikking looooove veggies but now that the sickness appears to have passed I can have broccoli and Brussels to my hearts content.Click to expand...

All this talk of food is just making me want it all steak, pies and the broccoli and brussels even with the thought of the wind after effects :blush:


----------



## No Doubt

Yummy to it all! I was getting my hair done yesterday and oh ran out for taco bell for me. If was decent enough, but then I wanted Popeye's chicken. Now I was spaghetti. This baby have been craving Italian food. I've had pizza a couple times last week and I'm really considering a dun to the store for the spaghetti. Oh and I want BBQ ribs. I'm amazed that I've been able to maintain my weight for the past 8 weeks or so. Not really craving the veggies, but I am a big fruit eater, so grapes peaches, nectarines, watermelon...I want all that!

I didn't post my 17 week bump from Friday, but I definitely think there was a tiny pop. Not the big one, bug a noticeable difference.


----------



## pathos

spicy and sour food homnomnom. i eat artichoke hearts dipped in lemon juice almost everyday since the beginning. 

they say sweet cravings indicate boy, sour and spicy indicate girl :dohh:, 5 months more to test the accuracy.


----------



## Gregsprincess

pathos said:


> spicy and sour food homnomnom. i eat artichoke hearts dipped in lemon juice almost everyday since the beginning.
> 
> they say sweet cravings indicate boy, sour and spicy indicate girl :dohh:, 5 months more to test the accuracy.

I heard its the other way around sweet for a girl and savoury/spicy for a boy :shrug: either way they have a 50/50 chance of getting it right :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Anyone else notice that their areolas are dark? Mine have been darker for about 2 weeks now. I'm also getting the mommy line above my belly button. A few months before I got preggo with my son it showed up below my belly button. It's been there ever since and hasn't gone away in between pregnancies. But above my belly button that one comes and goes.


----------



## Ziggie

I feel totally out the loop now :( I can't keep up!

My areola changed almost from day one :)


----------



## HopefulMarla

OoooooOoooo foooood. I'm craving.... Everything! Lol but Indian food the most! I've been on a sweet kick, which is weird for me cuz I usually HATE sweets. I'm not a huge fan of meat, but I try to eat it sometimes. I was a vegan before I was pregnant, so this eating whatever I want is hard for me. Ugh. Tobacco sauce. I wanna drink it. I get acid reflux too bad after. 

Here's a picture! I am 16 weeks today! So, it's kinda crazy. My belly IS getting bigger, but I haven't gained ANY weight. Not even a pound. The midwife said it was ok, because I was gaining volume in my belly so baby must be cozy. So I'm losing weight in other places in my body, and gaining it in my tummy, and it's all evening out? Haha idk.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Conina

Awww lovely bump Marla!! And that's great if your weight is staying the same. Does that mean when the baby is born you'll actually have lost weight??

My main thing at the minute is that my boobs are sooooo veiny. They're horrible looking at the minute!! They're also still really sore - can't remember when that ended first time round.

I was in court today (I'm a lawyer, and I do a bit of family law, contact cases etc. Although not very much, and I don't like that side of it at all). Anyway there was another case on which was a contact case. The parents were 17 and 14 (the boy was 14) and when they got pregnant she was 14 and he was 11!!!! I was just thinking of my 12 year old nephew - he wouldn't know where to even start!!


----------



## No Doubt

Cute bump Marla. So jealous that you're not gaining anything. I know that's even a possibility for me so I'm not even gonna begin to think it's possible, lol.

Holy crap Con! That so young...who would know where to start at that age!?!?!?

Here's my bump pic from Friday at 17 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Wow that's way too young!


----------



## HopefulMarla

ND- thank you! I wish my bump was like yours. Mine sticks out. The weight thing is genetic. None of the women in my family gain that much weight in pregnancy. My mom gained 15lbs. Haha

Con- I have no idea! I'm assuming that I'll start gaining in a couple weeks. We will see when I'm at the half way mark. That is WAY too young. I didn't even have a period then. The youngest mother was 5!!!! It's insane to me.


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks hun! But I feel huge...luckily at this point my bump is growing but the weight gain has stopped. It will start back up at some point I'm sure.


----------



## Gregsprincess

It always shocks me hearing about kids that young having babies and sex, when I was that age I thought boys were disgusting (not much has changed :rofl:)

I'm in pain tonight suppose it's classed as my groin as it's the join where my leg and hoohaa meet, it has been achy the whole pregnancy but not too bad, today it's started to hurt when I walk :cry: it's only on the right side too. Maybe I'll be seeing an osteopath sooner than I thought or hoped!


----------



## RaeChay

Babies having babies...literally. That's sad, it's so unhealthy on so many levels :(


----------



## HopefulMarla

Greg- Boys are gross!!! Ick!!! Sorry about your pain. I totally understand. Mine was soooooo bad. A heating pad helps. Also I got my bf to rub the muscle around the bones. That's what really helps!


----------



## Ziggie

Conina, I work with similar families, except I'm not the lawyer on the cases! I'm the evil child snatcher.

My bump is still mostly chub and bloat!! Still waiting to be able to blame it on baby!!!!!


----------



## jen_niferRose

definitely hard to keep up! lol

Im 17wks1d today! not too much happening with me.. of course it makes me paranoid.. I have a doc appoint on thursday. Cant wait to hear the heartbeat again! Also, hoping to feel the baby soon! ooh, but Im craving pickles, and ice cream (not together.. lol)


----------



## Ziggie

I have eaten so well today! I've been struggling with full meals. Not today. I ate eggs and toast, then a huge and very unhealthy salad. Froyo. And topped it off with curry and brown rice for tea :D

Nom nom nom. I'm sure I've put a ton of weight on. Weigh in with the midwife soon, so will find out!!!!!! I'm gonna be one of those that gains like 12 stone during pregnancy.....

I'm hoping breast feeding will shed it!!!!

Not that I feel like I'm ever going to actually have a baby!!!! I'm in the 2nd tri honeymoon at the moment. Feel pretty normal. And not really preggo! Boobs have even stopped killing me. 

When do you start feeling like you're actually going to be a parent???


----------



## Reyrey7

Finally had my scan and baby looks perfect. How is it possible you love something so much already. I'm due 28th December.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pathos

cute bumps! i started to sleep with a pregnancy pillow and i am wearing maternity clothes - oh they are god sent. i bought them second hand on e-bay. I am already hunting for winter jacket.

I have started to walk with a pedometer, my goal is at least 8000 steps a day. So I am not gaining recently but i am not losing. I think in the end I will weigh equal to my husband :haha:

If it is not gas or something, i am feeling the baby. it feels like tickles and yesterday i had a bubble grow up and diminish when my hand was on my belly. First pregnancy so I have no idea. 

Next week friday i have my (early) 20th week scan, then if everything is ok, we will start shopping for the baby, so i m doing my master's on prams/strollers etc. I am in love with Stokke.


----------



## Conina

Oooh I can't believe we've got people going for 20 week scans already!! Mine's not til the 6 August - sooooo long away.

Feel like a zombie today, woke up at about 3.30 and couldn't get back to sleep. Then just as I thought I might get over again, at about 5, C decided to wake up and wouldn't go back again. He ended up in our bed watching episodes of Ben & Holly and Peppa (God I hate that pig!!) on DH's phone. 

Then I was at a seminar this morning so decided to have a cup of real coffee for the first time in weeks to stay awake. I thought I might have felt the baby straight after - it's probably doing somersaults saying "wow mummy what was that???"


----------



## No Doubt

I felt like a parent when I found out I was preggo with my son. Worried the whole way through. Didn't know what worry was until he actually got here, lol.

I wore a pair of maternity jeans a couple times, but other than that thanks to it being warm its been skirts and maxi dresses, so haven't really had to deal with that. When I was preggo with my son I was so hot I never wore a coat in the winter, so doubt I'll need one this time, especially being due as it just getting really cold around that time.

Cute scan rey! I think that's a boy!


----------



## HopefulMarla

Rey- Cute scan!!

I wish it was a reality for me too. I know I'm pregnant. I know it's a baby. I just can't attach it to me. I always think well at this week I'll REALLY know that nothing is gonna go wrong. Haha.


----------



## No Doubt

You'll feel that way at week...NEVER, lol. Even after he/she gets here, you'll still be wondering what could go wrong. My son must turned one and had a tantrum yesterday where he threw his head back really hard onto my hubbs knee. My first thought, concussion. He fell asleep shortly after as the tantrum was to him being tired, but of course I worried something would happen in the middle of the night like him slipping off into a coma or not breathing. Yes, my imagination runs away with me...I know and have accepted this about myself, lol. But to my point, you never stop worrying. And as they say, little kids equals little problems. Big kids equals big problems.


----------



## Cat Louise

Had my scan today too, Hack our due dates are just a day apart, mine is 27th December :)


----------



## pathos

i don't take astrology or zodiac signs seriously, but somehow i find myself wishing a sagittarius baby rather than a scorpio one (which is possible in my case). Yes I really checked the zodiac sign according to due date :blush: Am i crazy?


----------



## HopefulMarla

I do too!! I want a sag baby. My bf is a Scorpio. I don't want two of those bah hahah


----------



## Conina

Being a Sagittarius myself, we are the best... LOL. On the other hand since I'm due later in the month, the baby could be Sagittarius or Capricorn. I don't think I know any Capricorns, actually.


----------



## Gregsprincess

My OH is a Sagittarius so I will probably have two of those to contend with but luckily I'm a Virgo full of patience :haha:


----------



## pathos

Oh glad that I am not alone! 
My hubby is Sagittarius as well-- oh three fire groups under one roof, its gonna be hot here :haha:

:happydance: oh oh march 2015 group has formed, i am officially 4 months pregnant.


----------



## Daisybelle

pathos said:


> Oh glad that I am not alone!
> My hubby is Sagittarius as well-- oh three fire groups under one roof, its gonna be hot here :haha:
> 
> :happydance: oh oh march 2015 group has formed, i am officially 4 months pregnant.

i'm a leo, oh is a scorpio and baby is due 25th december (don't know what that will make him?)

DD is a pisces... and she is my little fish/water baby! :thumbup:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Yayyyyy we have all made it so far!


----------



## Conina

Yay! I've just heard I'll have a real-life pregnancy buddy! One of DH's best friends' wife is due a few weeks after me. We live quite close also and we'll be on mat leave at the same time!


----------



## RaeChay

December 25 is Capricorn I believe, as that's my due date too (also hoping for Sagittarius!). I'm a Scorpio, and DH an Aries...lol I don't blame the previous poster for not wanting a Scorpio!! I've known too many...we are not for the faint of heart ;)


----------



## No Doubt

Con, you two can hang out and your babies can grow up and he best friends, lol! That will be fun. My boss's son is three months younger than ds, but even so it's so nice to see the interaction between them.

Haven't looked at the astrology yet, but I'm a Libra and I know I'm very stubborn and strong minded, so if any of those clash with this, God help us, lol. I think even a boy with those tendencies would work better than a girl cause boys love their mommies and I swear girls are trying to secretly destroy their mothers when they hit that miraculous age and lose their minds, lol.


----------



## Gregsprincess

ND - i think Sagittarius are quite subborn (well my OH is :dohh:) but then as a Virgo i'm quite stubborn which is what causes most of our disagreements :haha:

So i seem to have come out in a rash all over my arms and under the armpit, its really, really itchy! Just went to the pharmacy and she asked me what it is - um thats what I came to you for :dohh: anyway she refused to give me anything at all until i call the dr :grr: went to the supermarket and managed to get calamine lotion so will try that. Feel a bit stupid calling the dr about a rash even though I know the women I work with call their drs for everything!!


----------



## No Doubt

I think calamine lotion is ok, but I'd call the doc too in case it's something you need something stronger for.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Greg- Ewe I hate rashes! I hope that clears up. I would definitely call the doctor. 

Last night the worst thing happened. I had just fallen asleep, and suddenly the next thing I remember was jumping up and taking the biggest gasp of air! I was coughing and coughing, and my throat was really tight. Made for horrible sleep. I have no idea what that was. So weird!


----------



## Sabster

HI ladies,

Just catching up. Ive been totally out of the loop. I got my trisomy 21 tests and all is GOOD! we are so relieved. i almost fainted duringthe second bloodtest again, so I have to be accompanied for all future bloodtests.... 

I am almost 17 weeks and not feeling the baby yet, as my placenta is facing forward so I have more cushion. All your bumps look great!

about weight: ive only gained 4 lbs since the beginning, so im pretty happy about that, but my bump doesnt really show according to everyone... except me! LOL

astrology: Im a sagitarius and baby is due one day after my bday, so we will be two fire signs and one earth sign in thesame household. Sagitarius tends to get along well with all signs...I tend to hand out with lots of aries, scorpio, my dad is capricorn and mom and sis aquarius. I take astrology with a grain of salt, but there are definately some personality traits that match perfectly well with sagitarius. :):)

will post some bump pics soon


----------



## Mafi419

Gregsprincess said:


> ND - i think Sagittarius are quite subborn (well my OH is :dohh:) but then as a Virgo i'm quite stubborn which is what causes most of our disagreements :haha:
> 
> So i seem to have come out in a rash all over my arms and under the armpit, its really, really itchy! Just went to the pharmacy and she asked me what it is - um thats what I came to you for :dohh: anyway she refused to give me anything at all until i call the dr :grr: went to the supermarket and managed to get calamine lotion so will try that. Feel a bit stupid calling the dr about a rash even though I know the women I work with call their drs for everything!!

I have a terrible rash on my arms since the beginning of my pregnancy. I already gad atopic dermatites before getting pregnant, and apparently the pregnancy made it worse (and permanent). Sometimes it looks so so bad, that I had my father reacting in a really shocked way, saying I should go to the doctor immediately. Several doctos told me I really have to use topical corticoids cream, and I do every week or so. My last doctor (who saw me on my 12 week scan) told me I should probably use it more often so I can avoid getting to a very bad rash (everytime I use the cream, the rash starts to get better, but a few days after it starts to hit again really strong). Good luck!


----------



## No Doubt

Sab, yay for the good results!

Hopeful, that happens to me sometimes. I was told that your body actually paralyzes itself when you sleep at some point. I've woken up like this before and not able to move and it makes me feel like I can't breath and I can't talk. Nothing for me to do, bug breath the best I can and fall back asleep and let my body do what it has to. Doesn't help I know...still scary, but that's all I got.


----------



## Ziggie

ND what you're talking about is sleep paralysis. I had it for YEARS. Till my mid to late 20s. I rarely get it now, thankfully! But at my worst I had it up to 5 nights a week. I also never slept well. Took me ages to sleep. When you get it try and tell yourself it's ok, you're safe and in control, and of you manage to rouse yourself, sit up, put a light on and have a drink! If I didn't do that, I'd drift straight back into it!

Eta - omg I'm a giant orange!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Hey can I add Onto you guys? Due 31st December with number 3 x


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats pink!

Zig, thanks. Luckily I don't wake when it happens too often. I did wake over ds birthday weekend and he was napping on my tummy. That scared me cause of the baby, but couldn't do anything about it. Its better for me to just go back to sleep, otherwise I will freak. I have a touch of claustrophobia and the fact that I feel confined makes me freak. So I intentionally go back to sleep, otherwise I think I'd really kill myself just from fear.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Oi vei that sounds sleepy. I have no idea what it was. They say you can get it from acid reflux, and I have been having a lot of that lately. So, I chalked it up to that. I've had it before, but only while I was on pain medication. It put me in too deep of a sleep. Never when I just normally sleep. Then again, I was sleeping preeeetyy good ;)


----------



## Ziggie

I actually found sleeping with my dog seriously helped me as she'd spoon up close to my stomach! The contact helped I think. Funny how sleeping with my ex never worked :lol:

Well... I'm still doing good. Notice I get lots of ligament pain these days if I move too quick or sneeze too hard (ouch!!)! Can only be a good sign though so I don't mind! My areola are bigger still and getting darker :D I love all these changes!! Just wish I had a noticeable bump and not just chub lol!

Can't wait till my next scan! Still got 4 weeks yet though boooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## alena_flower

Is anyone not finding out the baby's sex? My husband and I are going back and forth on this. He doesn't want to find out. I do but I don't either, since I'm pretty sure this is my last baby.


----------



## No Doubt

We're not finding out. He wants to, I don't. We found our with #1, so not going to with this one.


----------



## Conina

We're not either. Hopefully this time I won't be unconscious when it's born, so I'll get the "its a..." moment!

Fairly sure I was feeling movement in bed this morning!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the movement!

So they screwed up my spina bifida test cause they looked at my lmp instead of my due date so they said I came to early which I didn't. So I have less than a week before I'm 19 weeks which is the cutoff, and we're leaving on Friday for vaca. Idiots!

And because I was having some discharge I went to see the doctor cause it felt like more than normal. Everything was fine, but she said she didn't feel much of a cervix so she added on to my u/s for them to check the length of my cervix. Now I'm worried about that cause if it is short that could mean ore term labor. Just trying not to think about it and think it will all be fine and if something is wrong they can catch it now and do something. But my u/s isn't until the tenth. I've been feeling like I'm low and even though my uterus is now above my belly button all the movement I feel is still pretty low. I don't know what to think.


----------



## Rota

Quick post and run again I'm afraid, but got a heap of things to do tonight as I'm at work tomorrow so uniform and lunch etc. Hhooray for payday, curry and onion bahjees. 

I've lost weight again, only a few pounds but this is normal for me during pregnancy. Struggling to get an appointment with my midwife at the moment as she only does one day for her clinics so you literally have to book 8 weeks ahead. Might just combine the 16week and 22 week appointments. Scan due 28th July. Bloods came back fine, downs screen came back 1:25000. 

Take care ladies, enjoy yourselves. Will catch up more in a week or so as I have a few days off :)


----------



## Conina

Fab numbers rota! 

Just looked back on my pregnancy journal from last time and I started wearing maternity clothes around 20 weeks. This time I could do with wearing them now!!


----------



## Ziggie

ND I'm sure its all fine :hugs:

I'm flying home tomorrow. And I bought something for the baby today. Felt VERY surreal!! And wrong!! I'm not shopping till after the 20 week scan but I needed a souvenir!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig, I would have definitely bought something too! Safe travels!


----------



## pathos

My uterus is also up, close to my belly button, but I also feel the movements quite low :wacko:


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos, that makes me feel a little better. I guess it's just been so long since my son that I don't really remember when the higher up movement started.


----------



## Ziggie

Think I will have a few weeks yet before I feel any movement. I hear lots on my Doppler! Lots of pops and whooshes and the heart moves around all over! Not sure if I'm excited or freaked out to feel something!!!! I think excited!


----------



## No Doubt

Definitely be excited hun! Its wonderful!

Well as soon as I posted yesterday about my down low movement I started feeling the movement higher. Its been higher up quite a few times since then...maybe about and inch of two below my bellow button. Got a good strong one earlier today before a nap.


----------



## Ziggie

Ahhhh see, it's all fine!!!!

I'm home!!!! I left the hotel 6.45am Sunday morning, and it's now 1pm Monday.... My body isn't sure what's happening, so it just decided to make me vomit to be on the safe side lol.

I want to nap but I know that's a bad idea!


----------



## Conina

Yay! Welcome home Zig. But booo for the vomiting...

The weird dreams are back with a vengeance, and they've now started freaking me out to the extent that I wake up with my heart racing and almost out of breath if you know what I mean? Not v restful!!


----------



## RaeChay

Napping is ALWAYS a good idea. Lol. Welcome home


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm due December 16th


----------



## Ziggie

Welcome usa wife!!

Conina you must be having some kind of surge?! Now you mention it I've not noticed dreams for a while?! 

Rae.... I napped big time :lol: I just want to sleep tonight at a "normal" time!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome home zig!

Welcome and congrats USA!


----------



## calibelle

Just checking in too! Had to read several pages back.


I am 17 weeks today, I have my next appointment at the Drs. tomorrow and my 20 week is July 21. Can't wait to see Nugget. I have been freaking out because I don't feel movement everyday and have few symptoms. My doctor says, if it didn't come out, it's still in there :-/


So far, I have not gained any weight, I was down 9 and now I think I am even having gained a few.

I have a beautiful brown line down the tummy and very dark areola.

I am due December 8 but my doctor is already talking induction in November which has me freaked out a lot. Wondering if I should switch Drs?

Oh and for the rash, stop taking showers. No, I didn't say skip washing your butt, but I am a long time eczema sufferer. If your skin is too dry, it makes the rash worse. So, I wet myself, lather and then rinse without running the water the entire time. I moisturize several times a day and use aquaphor for the winter and flare up. Skin is rash free, and smooth like butter, no discoloration. Oh and exfoliate once a week for dead skin.


----------



## Conina

Cali - is there a reason he's talking about induction? Here we're only ever induced if the baby is overdue (like DS!) or if there's some other risk. Seems a bit early for him to have made up his mind?

Is anyone else getting confused by the fruit ticker? So I'm 15 weeks, and a navel orange. Cali is 17 weeks, and an onion. I would have thought that onions were smaller than navel oranges? Or am I thinking of the wrong type of orange (or the wrong type of onion??)


----------



## RaeChay

The fruit tickers are fun but not very accurate. Family education is a fun website that has good info that you can search by your week/day.


----------



## vickytoria88

*Moderator edited*
Please read the forum rules


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites


----------



## pathos

:haha: Conina I also went to the market to see the size of limes, which is supposedly smaller than plums :haha: They were as large as lemons. 

I have no line, no darkening and I am not sure the popping corns in my lower belly are baby or gas. I've started with my pre-scan nervousness already.

I had my first baby dream, i delivered a boy and he was beautiful but cross-eyed :shrug:


----------



## Gregsprincess

calibelle said:


> Just checking in too! Had to read several pages back.
> 
> 
> I am 17 weeks today, I have my next appointment at the Drs. tomorrow and my 20 week is July 21. Can't wait to see Nugget. I have been freaking out because I don't feel movement everyday and have few symptoms. My doctor says, if it didn't come out, it's still in there :-/
> 
> 
> So far, I have not gained any weight, I was down 9 and now I think I am even having gained a few.
> 
> I have a beautiful brown line down the tummy and very dark areola.
> 
> I am due December 8 but my doctor is already talking induction in November which has me freaked out a lot. Wondering if I should switch Drs?
> 
> Oh and for the rash, stop taking showers. No, I didn't say skip washing your butt, but I am a long time eczema sufferer. If your skin is too dry, it makes the rash worse. So, I wet myself, lather and then rinse without running the water the entire time. I moisturize several times a day and use aquaphor for the winter and flare up. Skin is rash free, and smooth like butter, no discoloration. Oh and exfoliate once a week for dead skin.

Thanks for the tips about the rash. I believe its prickly heat and having cool showers is mainly what helps stop the itching :shrug: I exfoliated over the weekend which seems to have helped a little. I will try to get some of the aquaphor but it could be quite difficult in Cyprus :dohh:


----------



## Conina

Vicky - I can't join yet as I'm not announcing it on FB, but let me know when it's a private group and I'll join :thumbup:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Hello ladies!! Sounds like everyone is doing good! I am 17 weeks as of yesterday so I also have a due date of December 8th now :) I only have two weeks until my 20 weeks scan! I'm already nervousssss. I keep feeling the baby move! I put a light on my tummy and everything in there got really bouncy. I read only at 18 weeks they react to light so I thought it was worth a try! I have one on my phone. You guys should try it.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Also! I joined the FB group! Thanks for creating that


----------



## No Doubt

I'm gonna join too!

19 weeks on Friday and baby has been very active today and yesterday. Also just heard a coworker tell another coworker that I already walk like duck. Thanks...bitch!


----------



## calibelle

@Conina,
I have had a history of spikes in Blood Pressure, once so far in pregnancy. Of course it was just before the first scan and OH was with me. The office was chaos that day and the medical assistant walked in and ask if I was there for a D & C:wacko: So I think a spike in BP would be normal. I have been monitoring it from home and no more spikes.

Glad I am not the only one curious about the fruit, have you seen nectarines and peaches this year, much larger than an onion.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> Vicky - I can't join yet as I'm not announcing it on FB, but let me know when it's a private group and I'll join :thumbup:

^^wss


----------



## Ziggie

You can get massive onions lol

Induction sounds odd unless there's issues????

I've no line yet but my areola look like chocolate hobnobs LOL!! And I have downy blonde hair on my stomach!! So sexy!


----------



## Ziggie

I will join the group when it's private too (or secret!). I'm a bit funny about my privacy online :D


----------



## vickytoria88

Ok I've made it secret, hopefully that means you can search for it. December snowflakes 2014


----------



## HopefulMarla

I never follow the fruit! I go by how long it's suppose to be. Then I get a tape measure and put it against my belly :)


----------



## Ziggie

Says can't access it now lol. Think you have to invite people in to secret groups?


----------



## vickytoria88

Ok it's now closed so you should be able to request to join. Then once your in ill change to secret


----------



## Ziggie

So... does anyone actually do their pelvic floor exercises?


----------



## No Doubt

I pretty much try to do keagles...when I remember...so no, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

What are they?


----------



## No Doubt

I just sent a request to join the FB group!


----------



## Conina

Zig - I only do them when someone reminds me. So - thanks!!


----------



## Conina

I just bough DS a book called "There's a house inside my mummy" which is supposed to prepare them for the baby arriving. We'll see if that works!


----------



## Conina

And I've sent a request on FB too!


----------



## vickytoria88

You should be in if you've requested


----------



## No Doubt

Yay!


----------



## Conina

DH has just sent me this for C...:haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







10511191_649942865099046_7507949727455504360_n.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## No Doubt

^^LOL!!!


----------



## Conina

yay! I'm an avocado!!


----------



## Ziggie

Yay avacado ladies lol!!

Just had my 16 week appt!! Ended up getting the screening blood test. We were on the fence so just did it lol. Knowledge is power... right?

And I have only put like 2 lb on!!! Totally in shock!!!!!!!!! Was convinced I'm massive and I'd put tons on!!!! Considering I've had no morning sickness and been eating whatever I want (a lot of junk), 2 weeks on rest and 2 weeks on holiday... almost unbelievable! Baby must be HUNGRY!!! LOL!


----------



## Conina

When do you get the results?

2lbs is fantastic!! I haven't dared go near the scales...


----------



## Ziggie

Beginning of next week I think. She said no news is good news though...

I'd put weight on before getting pregnant so was super paranoid about putting loads on... not that it's stopped me eating crap!! I'm not skinny could have done to have lost a stone (or 2) before really!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig...just saw your post from the other day. A kegel is basically where you squeeze your vaginal muscles...kind of like when you vaginally squeeze your partner during sex (sorry, don't know how else to describe it). And I'm so jealous of your only 2lb weight gain!



Ok, so took a bump pic this morning...will post when I get home, and yes, definitely a bit of a pop there. Still the same weight though, baby is just growing at this point.

Loving all of the movement I'm getting too! I was starving earlier and sat down to eat and as soon as I started eating the baby started bip bopping around, lol. My son would go crazy in there about 15 mins before I would be hungry, this one is a bit more patient than he was, lol.

So they almost jacked my bw again. The spinabifida test they told me was out of range cause they looked at my lmp instead of my due date before...they called me today and said they draw they had for the retest had the wrong date, it had 7/1, but that they had something from me on 6/27. Hubbs recently had bw done last week and I thought they got it mixed up. I kept telling the lady I didn't have any bw done last week and she kept telling me I must have went back in. I told her no and that whatever she had was not from me! But she kept saying she had bw from Friday. She finally looked at the chart and saw that it was a smear from the docs on Friday when I went to have her check and make sure all was fine. I told her yeah, but that wasn't bw. She said, so you did have it done on 7/1. And I damn yelled "yes" at here. What a bunch of idiots!

Looking forward to vaca tomorrow through tues/wed! Hoping we miss the hurricane which I think we will.

Also looking forward to my scan and seeing my munchkin next Thursday!

Oh, and I also got 3 pair of maternity shorts today for $23!


----------



## No Doubt

18+6 today
 



Attached Files:







18+6 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ziggie

Idiots!!! And awesome bump!!


----------



## pathos

i sometimes do kegels when i pee :blush:, otherwise i forget.


----------



## Ziggie

They sound like pelvic floors. Must be the same thing I think...

I went out for dinner tonight. Just threw it up again!! Pregnancy is so weird!! Possibly a combination of too full and jet lag (I'm wide awake again at 2 am :( ). My stomach just seems a lot more particular these days.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I went to the obgyn on Tuesday and I had to go back on Thursday to see a nutritionist because I lost a bunch of weight and haven't gained any of it back. I finally made my ultrasound appointment. It's on July 30th.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Had an appointment with my doctor today and I was told i've gained 5kgs in one month :shock: she told me that its too much and maybe I should see a dietician. I actually don't think I've gained that much as I weigh myself at home :shrug: I've also been eating less than in 1st tri because I get full too quickly. This morning I'm swollen as well from the heat so maybe I've got a bit of water weight. Oh well will have to be more careful with food choices now.

Baby looked great and has grown so much since our last scan :cloud9: our anomoly scan will be 1st August


----------



## BeautifulD

Hi ladies, sorry I've been mia. I've been super busy organising my sweet prince's 1st birthday. I can't believe he's a year already! It goes way way way too quick!

How are you all? 

Afm, 

I feel just as rubbish as I did in first tri. I'm exhausted. I don't seem to have put on any more than the 7lb I put on in first tri which I'm happy with, I don't think a 7lb gain in 17 weeks of pregnancy is bad at all really. The stress at home is slowly calming down thank god!


----------



## Conina

Happy 4 th July US ladies!


----------



## No Doubt

Happy 4th everyone that celebrates!


----------



## vickytoria88

My MW didn't weigh me today but she said I need to do sometng about my weight. I've always been big and always tried to shed the stones. 

Whe did you all start feeling movement, I'm 15 weeks and don't think I've felt anything. I'm sure it wasn't until 19 weeks that I felt movements with my daughter.


----------



## No Doubt

I feel movement early. I felt it around 13 weeks with my son and 11 weeks with this one. But they anywhere from I believe 19-26 weeks to start feeling movement is normal.


----------



## Ziggie

I haven't felt anything yet :( I'm 16 weeks.


----------



## RaeChay

Sometimes I think I feel movement but it could just be gas :) or uterine muscle will twitch as it stretches & grows. Last time I know that I for sure felt movement at 18 weeks, DH could feel it by 20 weeks.


----------



## pathos

I started to feel at 17 weeks, but I was not sure until day... but I felt the kick and at the same time I saw the baby moving on the screen...
Hehe baby is around 250 grams <3, looks very much like a baby haha.

We were planning to be team yellow, but no someone was very eager to show us his tiny okra between his legs!! :cloud9:


----------



## RaeChay

hahaha! congrats on team blue pathos :)


----------



## Ziggie

Congratulations pathos!!


----------



## Conina

Congrats pathos! Lol you obviously have a bit of a show-off there! 

I think I've been feeling movement this week but they do say you notice it earlier second time round (or at least, you recognise it earlier). First time I think it was 19-20 weeks before I felt it


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats pathos!


----------



## vickytoria88

congratulaions pathos.

i sure hope i feel somethign soon. i guess baby will let themselves known when its ready though. loved the feeling last time round.


----------



## Ziggie

Quite quiet here! Is everyone ok?


----------



## Conina

Everything fine here, but I'm just exhausted today. DH was out with friends last night and didn't get home till the early hours. But Conor was having bad dreams or something and kept waking up crying, which he never does. I was in with him 2 or 3 times also. So now I'm just wrecked and dreading work tomorrow!


----------



## Ziggie

Oh no!! If it's any consolation I'm back in work today and I barely slept a wink last night. And the few mins of sleep I did get were peppered with weird dreams about a wedding!! 

Soooooooooooo not feeling work!


----------



## BeautifulD

No movement here either... I'm dying to start feeling puddin move :( 

Being my fourth I thought I would have been feeling movement by now.


----------



## vickytoria88

Just got home from doing 3 night shifts. Got to stay awake with soph all day today, ring on bed time, or maybe she'll decide to nap, apparently she was up in the night. I want my bed sooooooo bad.

I might have felt some movement now but not sure. Kind of felt like flipping over or something. 

Struggling with sleep at the moment, I've always slept in my right hand side slightly in my tummy but keep finding my self on my back which leavens me with back and neck ache. Do Amy of you use pregnancy pillows?


----------



## pathos

my nurse said maybe i started to feel early because i am a tiny person (not weight wise anymore :haha:) 

yesterday we saw his kicks on my belly (or maybe it was his elbow), :cry:

he is hanging 2 fingers down from my belly button since last wednesday, before that the popcorn effect was very low, almost along the underwear line. so what you feel may not be gas.


----------



## No Doubt

The rolling over feeling could definitely be baby. I get that sometimes too mixed in with the other movement. The other movement feels like what you'd expect if too, but when baby rolls, its like I can desk him/her roll outward to get to the other side.

Yes I sleep with a maternity pillow...one of the big ones that wraps up my shoulder and all the way down to in between my knees. Forgot it right now while on vacation so having to make do with a million other pillows, lol.


----------



## jen_niferRose

Hey girls, 

19wks yesterday.. And I feel nothing.. Doctor said might not be until 22wks.. Anyway, tomorrow is my anatomy scan!!! so excited! Lets hope baby cooperates, and we find out what this little one is!! Anyone else have their anatomy scan already?


----------



## Ziggie

Is anyone else getting heart palpitations? I seem to be getting them after I eat. Thump thump thump. Feels like a train in my chest! Dr google says they are normal? Should I be worried?


----------



## Cat Louise

Hi All, almost sixteen wks now and think I may have felt the odd random kick. Mainly when my bladder is full when lying in bed. Such a reassuring feeling :)

Ziggie, no palpitations for me but completely out of breath after stairs and go dizzy if I stand up too quick. You should mention it at your next appt :)

I've also sent a request to the FB group, great idea!

Do far I've put on atound 5lbs, but have probably eaten around the same amount, sure this will change rapidly as baba gets bigger. Looking forward to having a big pregnant belly! X


----------



## vickytoria88

I felt some movement!!

All who asked to join the fb group should be in


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Conina

Yuk insomnia is totally back. I lay awake for HOURS last night so work is going to be fun... Zig how is being back at work for you?

We were then woken up this morning by a little voice over the baby monitor. Not saying "mummy" or "daddy", oh no, "Dodi!!" Great to feel appreciated!!

Nursery rang yesterday to say he's been bitten by another child in the class. That's the second time it's happened!! Grrrr!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Conina said:


> Yuk insomnia is totally back. I lay awake for HOURS last night so work is going to be fun... Zig how is being back at work for you?
> 
> We were then woken up this morning by a little voice over the baby monitor. Not saying "mummy" or "daddy", oh no, "Dodi!!" Great to feel appreciated!!
> 
> Nursery rang yesterday to say he's been bitten by another child in the class. That's the second time it's happened!! Grrrr!!!

Booo to insomnia, I have very restless sleep because its so hot here and I feel exhausted some days so can't imagine not getting any sleep and working.

Have the nursery kids been taking tips from Louis Suarez :haha: sorry couldn't resist :blush: hope they didn't do too much damage to your little one.


----------



## Disneymom3

Im due 12/29 with my 2nd...so anxious. :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

No heart palpitations here.

Welcome and congrats Disney!


----------



## vickymumtobe

10/12/14


----------



## USAFWife319

We find out tomorrow the sex!!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

USA you're so lucky! We don't have ours for two more looooong weeks! Lol


----------



## USAFWife319

My OB wanted me to wait until at least 18 weeks but we're moving and needed an appointment before anyway.


----------



## nesSAH

Hi!! *waves*

Due Dec 1st with twins... so far on team :yellow: but will find out soon enough. Waiting on u/s appointment.

Happy and Healthy 9 months to y'all :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Nes!

We have our u/s tomorrow. They will record bits and pieces of it for us! I'm excited for that. I loved rewatching the dvd of my son! Still won't find out the sex though, so they have to chop out certain pieces so we don't see the little bits.


----------



## moose31

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:

Its a boy!!!! Due Dec 4th!!!!!


----------



## vickytoria88

Ooo congratulations


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats moose!


----------



## Conina

Even though we're staying team yellow, it's so exciting that our babies are big enough now that it's possible to tell!


----------



## Ziggie

Isn't it!! It's gonna fly by. I'm soooooooooooo impatient for my 20 week scan now!


----------



## No Doubt

I just get excited about seeing the baby! And seeing them bigger!

I said I was gonna have the tech write the sex down on paper and give it to a good friend of mine at work who's like a mom to me. I still don't want to know, but it would be cool to see if they're right once the baby gets here. I was suppose to be a boy and my brother was supposed to be a girl so you really never know!


----------



## pathos

nesSAH & moose congrats!!


----------



## Mafi419

I had a 16 week scan to find out the gender. Everything looked great and all aspects of the pregnancy were optimal. Also, I had a 16 week appointment with the midwife and was told that my blood analysis was great, I'm not anemic (I was afraid I was because I was anemic for 5 years prior to getting pregnant and I only stoped being anemic one month before conceiving), and I'm immune to rubella. I did the quadruple blood test too, because I couldn't have a nuchal screening last time (baby didn't show face). During the gender scan there was no doubt whatsoever. I was told 99,9% sure it was a :blue:


----------



## Conina

Yay - I'm an onion!!

Mafi that all sounds great!

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeee lots of team :blue: so far! Do we have any team :pink: yet? Xx


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all. I seem to read a lot but never get chance to post! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies.

Congrats to all who have found out gender and I agree with em there seems to be lots of team blues!

Staying team yellow although I feel that it's a boy not sure why tho just a gut feeling!

Anyone else staying team yellow?


----------



## BeautifulD

I can't Cazi.... I HAVE to know! Lol xx


----------



## No Doubt

Staying team yellow here! We'll see baby this morning, but not finding out.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Staying team yellow too


----------



## Conina

Team :yellow: here too! Our hospital won't tell you anyway, although I'm not sure we would really want to know.

I do feel like it's a boy, only because it feels exactly the same as last time. However, never having been pregnant with a girl (that I know of), this could be just how it always feels...


----------



## No Doubt

U/s went really well! I felt and saw baby have the hiccups. S/he was bouncing around having fun. We saw every single feature. The only thing she couldn't get was the spine cause baby was in a had position, but she said she wasn't concerned. My cervix is fine. She said hwy like to see over 25mm, but mine was around 40, so good there again. Baby is already head down and his/her feet are up under my right rib already...no wonder I'm huge, lol. I'll post a pic later!


----------



## Ziggie

Yellow here!!!

Can't wait see all the updated scan pics!!


----------



## Conina

Awww ND so exciting!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Rota

I'm still firmly team yellow. OH is still not happy with my ideas for attempting a vba2c.

Trying to find a good time to tell work but so much crap has kicked off the last few weeks it's not really been a good time, we are losing staff left right and centre, got major inspections, plus the threat of the whole a+e department going which would mean that the theatre and surgical wards would be lost as well (I'm an orthopaedic nurse so we rely on a+e and theatre departments). 

Ugh got heartburn.


----------



## BeautifulD

It amazes me that you guys get a cervix check, they don't do that here. I think they should! 
Glad your scan went well nd :)
Lots of team yellows too :happydance: my last pregnancy group with Arch pretty much everyone knew what they were having. It'll be cool having so many surprises!


----------



## No Doubt

She only did a check cause when she felt she said it didn't feel like I had much cervix...plus cause I was having a lot of pressure, but all is fine.

My last group with ds, all but one knew what we were having. Almost everyone was a boy, we only had two girls, lol.


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Conina

Sorry if I'm sounding stupid, but what do they check your cervix for? 

ND I went to a baby yoga class and out of the 10 mummies in the class there was only one girl!


----------



## jenkb123

I am surrounded by boys too. My sister has four boys, out of 13 great-grandchildren on my mom's side there are 11 boys, my best friend recently had a boy. My co-worker recently had a boy (and already has another son and stepson). My husband's sister has two boys and one girl. 

I will be thrilled with whatever I have but I really do feel like we need to have a girl to balance things out a bit. Our one and only niece and my mil are convinced that this baby has to be a girl. 

We are staying :yellow: so it will be a while before we find out. It will be interesting to see how many on this thread are :pink: once we all have our babies!!


----------



## Cat Louise

My 20 week scan is booked in for 20th August, so excited. With my first pregnancy we stayed team yellow, but this time we're going to find out. Our little girl has named the baby Rosie no matter the gender tho :D


----------



## No Doubt

Cat, that's cute!

They checked my cervix for length. If it had been short, then I would have been at risk for preterm labor.

OK, here's my little prince...or princess!
 



Attached Files:







19+6 #2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BeautifulD

Goegeous pic ND - I'm guessing prince :blue: ;) ;)


----------



## Ziggie

Nd so cute!!!


----------



## pathos

:haha: hehe so cute ND <3. When is your due date? I am also curious how they measure the cervix, mom had cervical incompetence so I am scared. 

I am feeling the hick ups as well haha so funny :baby:

I am so jealous of the ladies staying team yellow, that was our initial plan but somehow I am also glad that we learned; name is a huge problem here! We cannot seem to agree.


----------



## BeautifulD

Ok.... so.... I've noticed just recently every time I post pretty much it gets ignored now. 

I haven't been posting as much granted but I've moved house and allsorts. 

Anyways I'm not sure if I unknowingly offended someone or what but if I have I'm sorry. 

I will now unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## pathos

BeautifulD said:


> Ok.... so.... I've noticed just recently every time I post pretty much it gets ignored now.
> 
> I haven't been posting as much granted but I've moved house and allsorts.
> 
> Anyways I'm not sure if I unknowingly offended someone or what but if I have I'm sorry.
> 
> I will now unsubscribe from this thread.

oh sorry that you feel that way :/ :hugs: I am sure no one is ignoring anyone, and I am certain that nobody wrote anything to offend someone.


----------



## Conina

I don't think you've ever offended anyone and I'm sorry if you feel like you've been ignored. Certainly I don't think any of us would have done that deliberately :shrug:


----------



## vickytoria88

Eeeeekkkkk don't go. Idont think you've offended anyone Hun. I don't post much either. If your on fb come to our group, search December snow flakes 2014.


----------



## No Doubt

Beautiful don't leave, you're not being ignored. I just said thanks to your comment. I thought I did it earlier, but I guess it didn't take. I'm on my phone most of the time when posting. If you've already left, I'll come find you and tell you to come back. I felt that way one day, but think it's just a miss in the pages kind of thing.

Nov 28 according to the u/s (I joined when I thought it was Dec 3 based on O). You can always ask them to check you cervix just in case. Tell them about your moms history and see what they say.


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Ziggie

OMG I was just thinking how nice it was you were back today! 

I tend to skim read and certainly don't respond to every post. Doesn't mean I don't read and enjoy them.


----------



## BeautifulD

Sorry girls.... preggo crazy woman moment. I feel like a flipping idiot now :brat: lol. 
I'm not sure why either, I've had a pretty good day all round. Had consultant this morning and she said I can have a vbac so I was super happy with that. 

Again sorry girls - I'll sit in the corner with a idiot hat on :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Now behave yourself lol

https://i60.tinypic.com/302nlsl.jpg


----------



## BeautifulD

Bahahahahahaha!! :rofl: :rofl: 

I joined the Facebook group too <3


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ziggie said:


> Now behave yourself lol
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/302nlsl.jpg

:rofl: I need this pic most days with baby brain


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...the pic was funny. No worries D. When I first saw your post I said to myself "we'll chock that up to a hormonal pregnancy moment", lol.


----------



## cazi77

Was catching up and rather shocked, BD that seemed to come from nowhere! lol! homones are crazy things.

Lovely scan ND x


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm just being an idiot all round today Cazzi!

We've known each other a while and you know that's not really me :dohh:
X


----------



## Conina

Well at least you know that if anyone will understand the hormones, we will!


----------



## No Doubt

Can't believe that I even forgot, but I'm half baked today! Here's me at 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cazi77

BeautifulD said:


> I'm just being an idiot all round today Cazzi!
> 
> We've known each other a while and you know that's not really me :dohh:
> X

That's why I was shocked lol! When is your 20 week scan? Are you finding out gender?


----------



## cazi77

Beautiful bump nd x


----------



## BeautifulD

cazi77 said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> I'm just being an idiot all round today Cazzi!
> 
> We've known each other a while and you know that's not really me :dohh:
> X
> 
> That's why I was shocked lol! When is your 20 week scan? Are you finding out gender?Click to expand...

20week scan is on the 22nd at 9:30 am :D 

Yeah we're finding out, I'm desperate to know :haha: xx


----------



## BeautifulD

I agree, lovely bump! Happy 20 weeks again hun x


----------



## Conina

Beautiful bump! And definitely smaller than me, even though you're further along...


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks ladies! I feel huge. Still maintaining the same weight, but baby has definitely grown...I called it a baby explosion, lol!


----------



## Ziggie

Love the bump :D


----------



## No Doubt

Is anyone else gonna post bump pics? I wanna see!


----------



## Ziggie

I feel like mine is still mostly chub!!


----------



## No Doubt

It's probably not though zig. I feel like a beached whale most days. I wake up and tell my hubbs "this is out of control", lol.


----------



## Bmama

No Doubt said:


> Can't believe that I even forgot, but I'm half baked today! Here's me at 20 weeks!

Beautiful bump ND! And lovely scan pic too. Sorry but I laughed when I read "half baked today"- it makes me think of the movie Half Baked then I realized what you actually meant :haha: I will post a bump pic but need to get out of my pjs first :blush: 

We have our next appointment on July 30th and I will get our US then. DH wants to divert from being team yellow and I don't want to find out the gender. Anyone else's DH/OH want to find out and you don't?


----------



## No Doubt

I always think of that movie too, lol.

My hubbs wanted to find out. I said my body, my way. He pulled the "a father should know" card out of his pocket, lol. I just looked at him and said seriously...before the mother! He's crazy, lol. We found out with #1. It was his b'day gift as the u/s was the day after. I wasn't supposed to find out, but somehow ended up finding out cause the tech screwed up, but I said with this one absolutely not. I'd probably have thought about it more if we stayed yellow with our son, but he has to give a little somewhere, lol.


----------



## Bmama

I like that! My body my way! Totally going to try that out :haha:


----------



## Conina

Ok my bump pic, 17w2d. And a lot of pizza and ice cream...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Cute pic Con! There has been a lot of dark chocolate m&ms here, lol. I eat then with popcorn. Me and ds share the popcorn...one for me, one for him, lol.


----------



## Conina

I made lasagne today and it smells so good I might just eat it all myself...


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I'm due Dec 21st

Can't wait for our little Christmas present :D


----------



## No Doubt

Mmm...lasagna sounds delish! Now I want that, lol. I was watching tv and everything that came up I wanted. Even a kale salad...that was when hubbs looked at me and said "just stop", lol.

Welcome and congrats crimson!


----------



## cazi77

I love the bump pictures! I haven't really got a bump yet :-( here is what I have so far!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cazi77

Mmmmmmm lasagne! Welcome crimson


----------



## Conina

Caz I'm so jealous, you look fab! 

Welcome crimson! 

And the lasagne was fab, even if I do say so myself... :blush:


----------



## Ziggie

I'm eating far too much still!!! Still turned off by veggies too! Not adverse to them, just don't fancy them :/ done a big shop today so gonna get back on the wagon before I can't walk lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Cazi how do you look like you do and I look like I do, lol. So jealous...

Zig, didn't you say that when you got back the doc said you'd only gained 2lbs...still think your bump is bump!


----------



## BeautifulD

Holy moly Cazi!! You look amazing. 

I am (as always) ginormous :( I'll post a pic at some point. I feel bad really I haven't taken any this time. With arch I took them weekly x


----------



## Ziggie

ND yes!!! But I feel like little bump is pushing my podge out even more. And I've probably gained since then... It's not physically possible to eat what I've eaten and not!! Unless this baby really is demolishing it all :lol:

Will take a photo later though. I've taken none so far so need to start.


----------



## Ziggie

I'm having a BD moment this morning (as they will be known from now on lol). Wah I'm sure it's hormones and me being over sensitive. I want to crawl under a rock.


----------



## Conina

Oh, took me a minute to work that out-for a minute there I thought you were talking about $ex lol!

Don't worry, as I said you know if anyone's going to understand we will!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ziggie said:


> I'm having a BD moment this morning (as they will be known from now on lol). Wah I'm sure it's hormones and me being over sensitive. I want to crawl under a rock.

:rofl: :rofl: 

At least I'm famous for something :blush: 

What's up honey? X


----------



## BeautifulD

Ziggie said:


> ND yes!!! But I feel like little bump is pushing my podge out even more. And I've probably gained since then... It's not physically possible to eat what I've eaten and not!! Unless this baby really is demolishing it all :lol:
> 
> Will take a photo later though. I've taken none so far so need to start.

Try not to worry honey. I keep telling myself 'I can get rid of it when the baby is here' :) 

Of which I probably should have done after I had Archie but didn't so I'll have double to shift :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...I still didn't get it until D chimed. What's going on?

As far as the weight I said the same thing about myself, especially when we went on vacation. We ate so much yummy food (being from the south an all). But I hadn't gained a single pound. With baby growing so fast, you probably really are eating enough for the both of you.

I say the same thing, that I'll just shift it once baby gets here. I did with my son, I'll do it with this one too. I'm hoping I can do like I did with son. I lost then weight , then lost an extra 16lbs. This time I only want to lost an extra 10, then I think I'll stop trying to lose weight and be satisfied.


----------



## Ziggie

Oh I'm just having one of those days. Friends are arranging something and it's basically an excuse for them to get smashed (they're party people so I don't begrudge them that at all). But it was getting complicated so I offered an alternative idea and the response was like I was shrugging off their idea or it was going to be poop (I actually love their idea!!). I just felt overly hurt by it. And I suppose I don't really fancy going now as I can't drink so will just be out the loop... I might add I'm the youngest at 33 lol we aren't kids :lol: so I'm feeling all 'blah' about that... 

Then I had a meltdown over eggs as my other half wouldn't get any when we went shopping last night saying I'm not eating them and if I really wanted them he'd get them from the garage this morning. I woke up said I still wanted eggs.. Then when I came down and asked if he'd got them (no) apparently I was "making a drama" over it. He's never like that with me so on top of the other thing I just has a proper meltdown!!!!!! 

Writing it out and reading it back I know it's hormones :lol: but still!!!! 

I just feel like being a hermit now for a couple of weeks! 

I enjoyed my eggs though and I even had them runny. Rebellion!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you are feeling somewhat better...and had eggs! I say if you wanna be a hermit, then be a hermit.


----------



## pathos

:shrug: I am constantly gaining weight. I feel depressed :(, I am 57kg now and I have 20 weeks to go, I will be one of those women who gain 25 - 30 kgs :cry::cry: Sorry for the rant.


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh Zig, I get where you're coming from! I feel a bit like that sometimes. For instance all my old neighbours had a party last night, I was half assed invited but I didn't want to go because they would all be having a drink up but this morning felt really left out peeved when I saw all the pictures on Facebook :dohh: :rofl: I could smack myself upside the head sometimes! 

Mmmm eggs, I love runny eggs! I actaully can't have them any other way and with throw a hormonal strop if they're even the tiniest bit hard.... Jeez I have issues!


----------



## BeautifulD

pathos said:


> :shrug: I am constantly gaining weight. I feel depressed :(, I am 57kg now and I have 20 weeks to go, I will be one of those women who gain 25 - 30 kgs :cry::cry: Sorry for the rant.

:hugs: 

It's very short lived sweetheart and will soon come off after you have had your dear sweet baby. 

I have only gained 7lb BUT I still have all the weight from Archie. With him I put on 3st :brat: he's worth every single lb of it though.

heh check me, I should listen to my own advice! I feel very down about the amount of weight I have gained sometimes. Xx


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry all of you ladies are feeling down about the weight. I felt that way with my first...and a little like that now, but just try to remind myself that it's all for good and will come off after the baby...I hope, lol.


----------



## calibelle

Hey ya'll!

I have been told to gain only 10 pounds for the entire pregnancy. I lost 7 pounds and then gained it back. I skipped my last weigh in with hope of exercising more:dohh:

I feel my bump but it is buried under fat and extra skin from a big weight loss earlier last year.

Here I am at 18 weeks, I am 19 tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## No Doubt

Cali, cute photo! I was told to gain only 20 and I've been holding at 15 since around week 10, lol. I just told my doc...not gonna happen! I had a big weight loss over the past couple of years too and there is a little pooch at the bottom of my tummy that just won't ever to away...I went from 253 to 179, so I know what you mean. Whatever you do put on you'll lose after the baby I'm sure. I just said I'm gonna try to keep in line with my first pregnancy and hope to not go over 25, then lose once the baby gets here. Do you plan on bfing? That's supposed to help.


----------



## pathos

Thanks, you are right... weight should not matter as long as the baby is healthy, i think i should cope with it it. of course i eat 3 meals a day now since i quit smoking, maybe i should go berserk and attack all the unhealthy yummy food - i am gaining anyway :haha:-

on my next visit i need to tell my decision about diabetes test, some people say do it, some say don't do it.:wacko: Will you have it done?


----------



## Conina

I have to have it done :nope:. She got my hopes up because I'd lost weight and she said I was under the limit of having to have it done. Then she read my notes and saw my dad had diabetes, and said "Oh, you have to have it done anyway..."

I got it done last time, it was more of a nuisance than anything else, especially since I have crap veins.


----------



## BeautifulD

Exactly pathos, go have a yummy cheese burger!! :haha:

We don't get it here as standard I don't think unless your bmi is over 35 or baby is measuring big


----------



## No Doubt

I agree, have a double in fact, lol. I ate a double quarter pounder a few weeks back and it was heaven!

I will have it done...had it done last time, and agreed...it's more of a nuscance. Diabetes runs in my family too, I'd have it either way just to be sure.


----------



## No Doubt

So, totally had a pregnant moment today at work. I thought someone stole my cherries. I was so pissed and ready to go rip someone a new one. Well...I kind of forgot that in a rush to this 4 hour training on Thursday I put them in the other fridge at my job...so they were kind of in there...so yeah, I looked like an idiot. I chocked it up to a pregnancy moment. That's my story and I'm sticking to it, lol.


----------



## Gregsprincess

:rofl: i'm glad you found your cherries though before someone did get ripped a new one...


----------



## Conina

:rofl: See if that was my work, someone would be bound to make a crack about me obviously losing my cherry a while ago...


----------



## No Doubt

Lol con. I'd be ok with that one. Shortly after all of this we had Chinese for lunch and my fortune cookie said "imminent patience will bring quick results". I think the universe was trying to tell me something.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Conina said:


> :rofl: See if that was my work, someone would be bound to make a crack about me obviously losing my cherry a while ago...

This made me LOL :rofl:

Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do on here... Had a scare at 14 weeks & spent all day in ER, thankfully all was ok. The US tech that seen me that day gave me a 30 min. US :) This LO was so active and sucking her thumb like crazy! I keep worrying that when we have scan on Aug. 7th that they will tell us it's a boy. The blood work came back girl and DH is super excited, I searched internet for hours on accuracy of test and only found one person who got wrong gender. 

Hope all are doing well!!!


----------



## jen_niferRose

20wks this week! had my anatomy scan last week, baby is healthy, and its a BOY!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw Jen, congrats on a beautiful boy!! Great scan pic!


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats Jen!!


----------



## pathos

Yay team :blue: ! Congrats, happy & healthy 20 more weeks.


----------



## No Doubt

Mama, glad all is well! Yay for a girl. I work with a guy whose wife had that test and it was correct.

Yay for a boy Jen!


----------



## Ziggie

Wow can't believe how far we are :)

Got our genetic blood test results today. We ended up having it randomly! It was super low something like 1:100000!!! Get our letter through tomorrow. Either way good news :D


----------



## Conina

Good news all round today!! Mama and Zig, great news!! Jen - beautiful pic and congrats on team :blue:! 

I'm jealous of all the super-clear scan pics, Conor's was awful, you couldn't see a thing. Three weeks today until we see this one...

I was at the dr's this morning for a check up. This is the first one since the time he freaked me out because he couldn't find the heartbeat. I gave bubs a stern talking-to on the way, saying s/he would need to be better behaved this time.

Anyway he hunted about and I couldn't hear anything. I was starting to freak out again when he said "Can you hear it? There's a lot of interference." I said "Is it there??" And he said "Yes, of course!". I'm still not sure I heard it properly but as long as he did that's all I care about. HB was 180!

I did warn him that my BP could well be sky-high, since C was being a wee monkey this morning. I couldn't wait to leave him off at nursery!!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig, wonderful news!

Con, tell your doctor get a new Doppler! Glad all was well with the little peanut! Maybe he/she was moving around a lot.

Her my appt yesterday as well! Really excited that I get to have another look at baby cause they couldn't get the spine last time. So we are getting a freebie! No concerns, they just couldn't get it cause he/she was in a bad position, but the spinabifida test was fine, so she said she has no worries. Hb was good and strong! And everything from the u/s was good she said.

We are going to MD's state fair at the end of next month...excited about eating the food, lol. And of course we'll be eating a bunch of seafood, lol. Hopefully we can get out on the harbor and in the water. Ds loved it so much when we were at the beach in NC. And if I'm still comfortable enough in September I am gonna go back down with hubbs to NC for him to audition. We'll only go to Charlotte this time though, not across the state, and only for a few days. This will be my last trip before the baby.

Tike is flying by and before we know it we'll be at the hospital snuggling our buns!


----------



## BeautifulD

Fab news Zig! 

I agree with nd con, your dr needs a new doppler!

Nd how awesome you got to see bubs again! Man that fair sounds like the kinda place I'd like to visit :haha:

Afm FINALLY felt bubs move today!! Talk about taking your sweet time baby. 

I've not had the best of mornings, I woke up this morning with really bad upper abdominal pain it eased off but is still there like a dull ache front and back. No idea what it is but think I may have to make a trip to the Dr this afternoon if I can get an appointment!


----------



## No Doubt

D, do you think it's just the expanding and baby pushing everything up? I kind of felt some discomfort last night...all over, but chocked it up to baby doing gymnastics in there. Yay for movement though!


----------



## Rota

Yay got a week off work. So looking forwards to putting feet up and not having to worry about that place for a while. 

It's horrid at work at the moment as it's been announced that we may lose our a+e department which means theatre and surgical wards will go as well, so come January I may not have a job. I'm a trauma and ortho nurse, been there for three years, don't know any thing else. 

Really could do without this now.


----------



## No Doubt

Rota are you gonna start looking else where? Also if the dept did go that would be a good time for you to be able to interview other places as you'd already be off. That's mu plan in looking...hate the place I'm at now.


----------



## BeautifulD

Nd, no I don't think it's that. It's super painful! 

I went to the Dr and he seems to think it's reflux. I have some tablets to take and if it's no better I have to go back friday xx


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Ziggie

I'm crampy today too BD. It's not crippling but it's annoying. Kind of inside at the front and up from my perineum. Think it was like this early on... Hoping it's just stretching. It's uncomfortable.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hope everyone has had a good week and those bumps are growing nicely. I feel really tired today and have had a sore throat for a couple of days - i think its all the air con at work and then heat outside :dohh:

AFM half baked bun today have attached a bump pic I took really quickly this morning - I feel huge especially when comparing to my first pictures
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7701[1].jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## No Doubt

I had some cramps like that yesterday or the day before. Baby is doing some gymnastics in there.

Yay for half baked gp! Beautiful pic!


----------



## Ziggie

Glad it's not just me!! Actually kinda hurt to walk so took paracetamol!! 

Great bump Gregs! Think mine is starting to grow.... As in going to be noticeable to people other than me and oh soon... Clothes are officially tight so going to get some stretchy stuff tomorrow I think.


----------



## No Doubt

Had a really special moment yesterday! Baby is big enough to now be felt from the outside, so when s/he was moving I placed Virtue's hand on my belly and said baby. It touched my heart to see my son feeling his little sibling move in my belly, and he is the first person, other than me, to feel that! He didn't really pay any mind to it as he rolled over to played with my flip flop and kept saying mama (still haven't quite gotten the baby thing down yet, lol), but it's the memory and the thought of it.

21 weeks yesterday and still sitting at a 14lb weight gain. I can't believe I've managed to maintain my weight for this long, but hoping I can stay here for another 2 weeks. With Virtue I had gained 16lbs by week 23, so I'm still on track with this pregnancy.

Here is my bump pic from yesterday!


----------



## Ziggie

Aww how wonderful is that!!!! :D 

I bought some nice stretchy skirts and tops today, soooooooooo much comfier. Deffo getting a bump.... Although I had also eaten a maccies :lol:

Still no solid movements, but baby is wild on the the doppler lol!! Must be doing gymnastics in there!!!


----------



## pathos

cute bumps =))

it's so hot :nope:. it's 35 degrees but feels like 55 :cry:
I think the baby is cool and cozy though, his kicks are so strong now he wakes me up :haha:

My hubby felt the baby kick at 17w5d. by the way, have you watched this? It made me cry- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jDd6ms4Al8


----------



## Conina

Aww that's so cute!

I'm embracing the maternity clothes today for the first time, and dh has been sent to the roof space to get the others out. My suit trousers were held together with a paper clip last week so it's time!


----------



## Ziggie

I took a bump pic! Still think I mostly look bloated... Cos this is how I look when I'm bloated!!! I just can't suck it in now!!!!!!

Lots of stretching going on, ligament pains etc. Sneezed earlier and it wasn't fun!!!

https://i62.tinypic.com/208bdja.jpg


----------



## No Doubt

Omg zig...that is definitely a bump...and a cute one!

So I stepped in the scale this morning and I'm not at a 13lb weight gain again. Looks like I will have to start eating a little more as I don't want to not be eating enough and therefore start losing weight. I think 13lbs in 21 weeks is good. And I took a pic of myself just in my undies and I definitely think I look smaller without clothes on. I sent it to my mom and she thought I did too.


----------



## Conina

Definite (and beautiful) bump zig!!


----------



## Ziggie

It's deceiving as I have a small rib cage and I'm prone to bloating and have a chubby belly (I'm a size 14/16). So still feel a bit of a fatty than actual preggo!


----------



## No Doubt

That's a bump zig! And seeing how you only had gained the 2lbs at that one point, I'd say you may end up smaller after you have the baby.


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies I had my scan this morning and we are team.....:pink:


----------



## Conina

Awww congrats on team :pink: BD!! 

We should work out a tally of :pink: :blue: and :yellow: and put it on the front page?


----------



## cazi77

Yey for team pink!


----------



## Ziggie

Congratulations BD!!! 

And agree conina!! I don't think the thread starter posts much though. .. :(


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for pink!

I want to do add the teams as well!


----------



## jenkb123

Congrats on :pink: BD

From what I can remember it seems like there are more :blue: than :pink: so far.

I am staying :yellow: I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. I guess it is possible that we could find out by accident. But not planning to.


----------



## pathos

:happydance: congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Reyrey7

I still haven't been added to the first post :nope:

My pudding in due 28/12


----------



## No Doubt

Can I just say that baby's been punching me in my bladder since last week. Really not nice little one!

Also I think the ladies from my job are trying to throw me a shower. I was talking to one of the ladies who mentioned that people do have showers with the next baby/babies and I said yeah, I know, but these two are so close and there's not much that we need and I had to do most of the planning with Virtue and just don't think I'm up for it. She told me that yeah, I don't always have to do the planning and that people will throw one for you. I said yeah, but I don't really have anyone here (family I mean) and she said but will people will often throw one for you so don't go putting your planning hat on just yet. That time it was with a little more emphasis and with a flutter of the eyes. I cocked my head to the said and why...we laughed, so I'm pretty sure. It's sweet I think and I definitely won't refuse.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Congrats on team :pink: BD was that the colour you expected?


----------



## BeautifulD

To be honest I thought it was a boy, not that I mind either way :)

I was the same with Archie, I thought he was a girl :haha: 

ND - I think it's a really sweet touch people throwing you a shower <3
We don't have those here as a rule :(


----------



## Gregsprincess

I don't mind either way, we are staying :yellow: unless baby decides to flash us at the next scan which seems to be quite common :haha: my OH thinks :pink: though and i keep saying :blue:

I don't think I'll get a baby shower over here either I don't have that many friends for a party :rofl:


----------



## Conina

I don't mind either way either. In one way a boy would be nice, as they would be close in age and hopefully good mates. On the other hand, it's always nice to have one of each!

I have a feeling this is a boy but only because I feel the same as I did with C - and I've nothing to compare it to!


----------



## BeautifulD

I've felt the same as I did with Archie con!


----------



## calibelle

Congrats to all the team:pink: mama's! Seems like we have more boys than girls.

BeautifulD, is that archie in the stripped PJ's? I love that baby!! You had another pic and I fell in love with those PJ's and have to have a pair.

Had my 20 week scan this week and we are still :yellow though OH tried to peek and could not figure out the anatomy...the little rat. And he is the one that didn't want to know the sex. :dohh:

No Doubt, I think that's so sweet. My showers have a pain in the arse. @ friends and each want to "host" so I separated them and now I am having two.
 



Attached Files:







Nugget Cropped.pdf
File size: 318.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## No Doubt

Cute pics Cali1 I love the feet!


----------



## jen_niferRose

21wks3d today, and I think I felt the baby last night!! Not totally sure, but I felt a little pop/kick right beside my bellow button. three times in the same spot! I thought I felt a pop/bubble the other night, but not sure.. Cant wait to feel more!!


----------



## No Doubt

Most likely was the baby Jen!

Last night we sat and watched the watched the baby move. My belly just kept jumping. Hubbs was just staring, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

I thought I'd replied to this earlier today. Oops. 

I still think I'm feeling something I just can't be 100%. I get little pops. Almost like a muscle twitch or literally like a little prod. Not regularly but now and then. 

Also... Does anyone else get hiccups?? I've literally had them at some point every day since bfp!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Cali yes that's Archie.... he really is the love of my life, such a little treasure. 

Ladies that's pretty much what I'm feeling little taps. It's strange because by this point Arch was bouncing around all over the place. She's really active but I just dont seem to feel her and my placenta is posterior so that's not the reason lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Zig I would definitely say that's baby!

D, I feel the same way as far as this baby not being as active. This baby moves quite a bit, don't get me wrong, but Virtue was all over the place all the time, nonstop! The baby moves all the time, in the same place, but likes to take frequent naps too.

And yes, I have gotten the hiccups a few times in the last few weeks. Usually don't get them.


----------



## dovkav123

I am so joyful reading your experience with a feeling of baby move.

I was very sad to know that my movements are caused by gass. My dr. is indeed right. I felt with my hand 3 waves last night and in few minutes TMI-3 times gass!!! 
I havn't felt anything like that in my life. I think it's a positive news, cos the baby is growing and pressing on the bowel, that's why I can feel this since my 15 week mark.
I havn't had scan since 8 weeks and I don't feel I need it cos I am feeling great and my belly is growing. I hear his heart with a stethoscope.
My anatomy scan is coming up and it can be long one.... I debating if I'll do that one, maybe just a quick look at heart, stomach and bladder.
My advice go for this scan 20-21 weeks not earlier, cos dr may not see everything earlier.

US. ladies please avoid eating peaches, plums, nectarines, plouts cos they were recalled from Costco and Trader Joes. They are contaminated with listeria.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

It's been awhile since I was on. Nothing much has been happening. I have been feeling baby move like crazy. My ultrasound is next Wednesday. Hopefully we will be able to tell the gender. :)


----------



## cazi77

Had my 20 weeks scan today. All looked fine with baby and we stayed team yellow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BeautifulD

Gorgeous Cazzi <3

I'm gonna guess team :blue: for you xx


----------



## No Doubt

Cute cazi!


----------



## Ziggie

Gorgeous scan!! I still have a week and 4 days to go!!! 

I'm sooooooooo hot. Phew. Need an ice pop or something!!!!!! Spending the weekend down our beach hut though so should be nice in the sea. Lucky it's only 20 mind from our house too lol


----------



## cazi77

Thank you! I think team blue too. I'm not bothered either way just do pleased it's looking healthy


----------



## No Doubt

22 weeks today. This baby is starting to grow out of control!


----------



## cazi77

Beautiful bump!


----------



## jen_niferRose

Marginal Cord insertion.. Doctor just told me baby has this.. Its where the cord attaches to the side of the placenta instead of the middle. Mainly it can affect baby's growth (small babies). Going for another scan at 28-32wks to check growth. I was feeling ok about this at first.. until I went to google! ugh.. shouldn't have done that.. It was like 90% good stories, and just a few really bad ones. anyone else have this? or positive stories about it?


----------



## No Doubt

I don't haven't heard anything about it...sorry.


----------



## Ziggie

Sorry I've not heard of that either?! I'm sure it will be fine. Stop googling!!!! :D

Think I had my first proper little kicks today!! I reclined right back on a garden chair and had two very defined prods. Strongest yet. Was so weird and cool. Made me grin :D can't have been anything else I don't think!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay zig!


----------



## Ziggie

Had another one this afternoon and pretty sure I felt it from the outside too!!! Had my hand on my abdomen. Was so surreal :D


----------



## Ziggie

What's going on people!?! So quiet :)


----------



## Conina

Not a lot. Just over a week to my scan! We've had a lovely weekend for c's birthday, and today dh and I both took the day off work and took him swimming. He's now in bed, totally exhausted! He'll never get up for nursery tomorrow!


----------



## dovkav123

jen_niferRose, I am sorry I have never heard about it. 90% good outcome is good number. Stay positive. Everything will be ok.:hugs:

Ziggie, what a wonderful moment the baby's movement could be! Can't wait for mine!

I am a team yellow and I decided 100% just few days ago.
I saw newborn outfits, they are so cute for boys and girls. I could take home 5 of them. I am not buying any baby stuff yet. I don't know the size of the baby. I guess I need to buy bigger incase, right?
My Hubby was 6kg, when he was born.
I will look even more forward for a grand finale in December. It will be a suprise for us and the whole world!


----------



## No Doubt

Had my u/s today! Baby has flipped and is now currently breech. His/her legs were up straight out in front of the face. S/he was playing with one foot while resting the other hand on the forehead. It was too precious! We saw the spine today, but because baby was laying on the their left we couldn't get the heart. That's fine cause they got it last time and all was fine. We were going for the spine today cause they couldn't vet that last time And we were lucky enough to have them record again too so I'll have two DVDs for this baby!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

2 days until my ultrasound!


----------



## Rota

Hey all, we had our scan yesterday. Baby is very active but my placenta is at the front which would explain the lack of feeling baby move which kinda sucks, we are measuring 1week and three days ahead. Still team yellow, much to OH disappointment. 

Got to go back in a couple of weeks for another scan of the heart as she couldn't get all the details she needed. But it's booked for when I'm on duty so looks like I will be having to tell work very soon. Midwife appointment tomorrow which I'm dreading as I will no doubt be nagged about missing one of them, not my fault if there's no available appointments.


----------



## Ziggie

Yay for all the scans!!! 

So exciting :D I float between excited and still feeling like it will never happen and nothing is going to change. Don't think it's going to hit till I have a squealing baby in my arms!!!! 

Officially half baked today!!


----------



## Conina

Yay for halfway there Zig! I'll be there tomorrow!

Rota - any pics? You must be tiny if work haven't noticed yet. There's no hiding my bump!


----------



## No Doubt

No hiding mine either, lol. Yay for all the milestones!

I have a milestone, not preggo related, but yesterday my baby walked! Finally...he's so heavy, lol. I'm so happy and proud and excited! It was such a special moment!


----------



## Rota

I will get a pic of me in my uniform, to be honest unless I actually grew a second head I doubt my work would notice anything, I'm a big girl anyways but there is a definite bump there.


----------



## No Doubt

I wish...people at my job are so nosy. There's no way I'd be able to hide it.


----------



## Ziggie

I keep getting told I hide it well!!


----------



## No Doubt

I don't get told that, probably cause I walk like someone karate chopped me in my lady bits! Those stupid chairs are murder on the lower half of me. I have an ergonomic chair, but I'm in so many meetings throughout the day I can barely sit in it.


----------



## Ziggie

I am out and about a lot for work, but the chairs are murder if I have a day at my desk. I'm just so so so ready to finish work. 

I'm taking 12 months maternity then going back and handing my notice in. Massive change!!!! Scary. 

I know it's early, but what are people doing for Xmas?!! I live nearly 4 hours from my family so I'm obviously not going there this year!! But not sure I want them here either. I'm either going to have a newborn, be massive and whale like, or in labour lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...we are staying here with just us. Left year we had everyone everyone in for my sons first Christmas, but he was 7 months by then. We took the first month for ourselves to adjust to the family dynamic and we will do the same this time...it just do happens to be around Christmas!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Had my ultrasound today! :D it's a boy!
 



Attached Files:







Baby J.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1









Baby J 1.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gregsprincess

We have all my OH's family coming to us for Christmas :cry: usually we go back to the UK at Christmas but that's out the window this year


----------



## Conina

We usually take it in turns to go to OH's family or my family. Both are only 15-30 mins away. But like Zig, I could be at any stage at Christmas so I don't think we can plan anything.

My mum asked me the other day if I had started Christmas shopping. I laughed, and then she pointed out I'll hardly want to do it in the weeks coming up to Christmas. I hadn't thought about that!! (Although Amazon may come to my rescue...)


----------



## Conina

Congrats on team :blue: Yoshi!!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats yoshi!

Amazon is definitely gonna be my friend this year! We are trying to save all of our pennies so we can cyber Monday shop and get some electronics we want, but will most likely also get a few things for baby...gender neutral of course.

Amazon was a huge life saver for us with our son. We'll be doing another registry on there amr hopefully with my 15% off and amazon mom and if I make it cyber Monday sales, we should be in really good shape.


----------



## Keneajay

The scan went very well. The baby was busy waving me. Its a girl :pink:pink:. The EDD is 17th July and if so it will be exactly one year I lost my father. I don't know if to be excited or sad about it cos I loved my father sooooooo much and his death was just too accidental and sudden. I have not been able to leave past the pain. 
Its well though. At least am half way through.
I wish you all ladies well.


----------



## Keneajay

sorry, 17th, December hahaahha. Guess am just emotional.


----------



## Ziggie

Congrats yoshi !! 

Keneajay sounds like this baby is here to help you :) congrats on team pink!!! 

And Amazon is my friend!!! I do all my shopping on there anyway lol


----------



## Conina

Awww your dad must be looking down on you so proud. I'll be in a similar situation in that this one will be due in or around the date I miscarried last year.

Is your dad's name one that could be female-ised? (IYKWIM - that was a bit vague!) I lost my dad last year too and I've been thinking if this one is a boy to make his second name the same as my dad's. I don't think I would do it as a first name but at least it would be in there somewhere.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Keneajay congratulations. :)


----------



## Conina

Think I felt movement from the outside today for the first time! Dh felt it too


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Kena!

Yay for movement Con!


----------



## Ziggie

Awesome con!

I'm still waiting for more movement. Not had anything as strong as Sunday. Come on baby!


----------



## Keneajay

Thanks dear. I hope the baby will bring the joy, my father's death took away.


----------



## Keneajay

Ziggie said:


> Congrats yoshi !!
> 
> Keneajay sounds like this baby is here to help you :) congrats on team pink!!!
> 
> And Amazon is my friend!!! I do all my shopping on there anyway lol

Thanks Zigi


----------



## Keneajay

Conina said:


> Awww your dad must be looking down on you so proud. I'll be in a similar situation in that this one will be due in or around the date I miscarried last year.
> 
> Is your dad's name one that could be female-ised? (IYKWIM - that was a bit vague!) I lost my dad last year too and I've been thinking if this one is a boy to make his second name the same as my dad's. I don't think I would do it as a first name but at least it would be in there somewhere.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dear Conina,
> Thanks you so much my dear sister. My Dad's English name is Gabriel, so I think Gabriella will be fine though I prefer our indigenous name.
> 
> Thanks for your love and care.


----------



## Ziggie

How funny 2 days ago I was told I hide it well and today I feel like my stomach has just popped out!


----------



## No Doubt

It probably did...that happens. Take a pic, I wanna see!


----------



## Ziggie

Not the best!! 

https://i60.tinypic.com/10fce52.jpg


----------



## Conina

Beautiful bump!


----------



## No Doubt

Love it!


----------



## pathos

the room we are going to use as nursery has charcoal wallpapers. There is a tiny section with Graham and Brown's frames wallpaper.
We bought and moved into this house on Jan 25 , and my lmp is feb 25 :haha: so the wallpapers are brand new, and i planned that room as a nursery from the beginning, chose the color accordingly. 
Recently some people make nasty comments about how dark and depressing the wallpapers are. They claim baby will be melancholic. And now I am confused, should we change into one of these cute baby stuff wallpapers?


----------



## Conina

I think if you chose it as nursery colours and you still like it, just ignore them! And 'the baby will be melancholy"?? I don't think babies take that much notice of their decor!!


----------



## No Doubt

Me either. People told us not yellow...after we went for a tweet bird theme and painted the walls yellow. They said it would make baby unsettled and depressed. My son is happy and had no problem in this room. I say leave it and do what you were going to.


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Ziggie

We are planning on painting the room grey lol!!!! Pinterest grey nursery's. Gorgeous!!!!! We are going great with flashes of bright colour :D

Screw em.


----------



## Ziggie

Oh felt baby kick this morning :D :D


----------



## dovkav123

I am feeling better this week. I had weekness in my legs, walking up the stairs was hard. I had a headache, I felt week, like under the weather. My hubby was fighting with a horrible painful ear infection I was nursing him like a baby. I was praying and hoping that we won't catch that virus and we didn't!!! 
I am sleeping with a pillow between my legs. It helps with my knee and hip pain. I don't have those pains during the day only when I sleep. Also I have a pillow in front of my belly that I can lean on it and my side will not get sore that much. If you are a back sleeper, I suggest you to have a pillow behind your back too. My lower back still sore. 11 days already.
I have gained 5 kg so far. How about you ladies?
I have gained 3 cm on my waist this week. Totally 8 cm!!!
I do feel the movement more consistent and stronger in the same location. I do beleave that's the baby!

Ziggie, grey is a good color! For the boy add blue and purple and for the girl add pink violet flashes!Cute bump!


----------



## Conina

Glad you're feeling better Dovkav!

I'm having a horrible day - Conor changed rooms in nursery and just howled as I was leaving, clung on to me and wouldn't let go. I ended up peeling him off my leg and walking out but felt so terrible that I cried my eyes out all the way to work.

Then I got into the office and one of the girls asked me how I was and that set me off again! Toddler guilt trip + pregnancy hormones = nightmare!!

Nursery say he's calmed down a bit but he's still playing up - they think he thinks that if he's badly behaved enough they'll send him back to his old room.

Hope this doesn't go on too long!!


----------



## No Doubt

Oh hun...he should adjust. I'm sure that was hard. I don't have to deal with that cause my place is small enough and the kids young enough to where they can all be together. So he doesn't have to worry about a new environment. Unfortunately the peel and go is really about the only way it happens for some. Hell be fine...and so will you!


----------



## calibelle

Oh I agree! If you love the wallpaper by all means keep it. Babies just want to eat and sleep, they do not look at wall paper. Wish people weren't so open with what pops into their tiny minds.

We are going Grey too Ziggie with a touch of lavender if it is a girl and teal blue if it is a boy.. :thumbup:


----------



## HopefulMarla

Hey ladies!

I haven't checked in, in awhile!! Hope everyone is doing AMAZING! I am 22 weeks today. Crazy that it's going so quick now. Just two weeks till V day. That first trimester was ROUGH. I generally feel good these days. I am getting more uncomfortable the further along I get, and walking sucks. But it's better than the first trimester. My baby boy kicks and moves around every day and night. Around the same times. He has a really strong kick! Sometimes it startles me. He also started moving further up by my belly button this week! Anyone else having a lot of movement?


----------



## Conina

Thanks ND. He was just as bad this morning, but I wasn't quite as bad, knowing that he was eventually fine yesterday. Still had a bit of a wobble but no meltdown in work (yet!)

20 week scan tomorrow!!

Marla good to see you again! I'm having some movement but wouldn't call it lots yet. But then I have plenty of padding :blush:


----------



## No Doubt

Lots of movement here day and night. I actually got to record ky belly moving with the kicks over the weekend. I was never able to catch my son. This baby responds to me so much more than my son did. He responded to my hubbs all the time, but not me. But this baby responds to me all the time. We play together, lol.

Is v-day 24 weeks...I thought it was 26?


----------



## Ziggie

I'm getting more and more movement :) still not totally consistent but definitely feel something most days now! Getting stronger!! 

Scan was today. All was fine!!!!! So pleased :D still team yellow!! Baby was super active as in all scans we've had! Was curled up like a gymnast too lol. Time to start shopping!!!!! 

https://i58.tinypic.com/wso95k.jpg


----------



## Ziggie

So ladies... What do first time mums need to buy?!! 

We plan to cloth nappy, already picked out the ones we want to try, and I'm hoping to breast feed :)


----------



## Conina

Aaah the age old question!!

My advice first of all would be to sign up for all the baby clubs - Boots, Tesco, Sainsburys, Pampers etc. Huggies also had one when I had Conor but since then they've stopped selling nappies in the UK so I don't know if they still do it. You'll get loads of freebies (ok, a lot of them will be nappies, but still) and vouchers for stuff. Just make sure you register with an email address you don't mind getting a lot of [email protected] to...

The thing we had most trouble with was somewhere to put the baby down. We bought 2 rocker/bouncer chairs which played music etc and he never really liked them. Finally my friend recommended the baby bjorn one which is totally plain but was for some reason far more successful than the others had been. It's nice to think you'll be cuddling the baby constantly, but practically speaking you do need somewhere to put him/her down every now and then!!

I didn't breastfeed (correction, Conor WOULDN'T breastfeed) but I know ladies who did swore by Lansinoh nipple cream, and from memory you are supposed to start using it before the baby is born - I could be wrong there however.

Conor was really bad for spewing after his bottle when he was tiny and we couldn't do without muslim cloths - we used them for everything (and still do!). When he was in the moses basket we could fold one under his head (tucking it under the side of the mattress on each side) so if he spewed during the night we didn't have to change the whole sheet etc. You can get lovely fancy ones but we went for the cheap as chips Asda versions - no point paying too much for something to be puked over!!

Baby wipes - you can NEVER have too many!!

Not for the newborn stage but a few months after - we had a bath seat thing which again we got in Asda which he could sit up in and not wriggle round. Conor to this day loves his bath and loves jumping about in it, so it was really handy to make him stay put! (I wish they made a toddler sized one...)

Somewhere at home I will have my shopping list that I had coming up to his birth, when I hunt it out I'll post other stuff!


----------



## dovkav123

Ziggie, Congrats for still being a team yellow!
how was your scan? How long did it take? Did you need a full bladder? I have read that eating chocolate calms down the baby. Seratonin is produced more. If he is calmer, scan will take quicker?!


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks con!!! A list would be awesome lol!!!!!!

Dov the scan was quicker than I thought it was going to be!! She was clearly used to doing them. She was fine checking baby, even with it wriggling, she just went in from different angles :D she went through what she was checking, showed us all the bits and bobs and what she was measuring. Baby has been active in every scan!!

It is lying from side to side - head is right of my bellybutton, body going to the left and legs tucked back over to the right lol

I didn't need a full bladder.


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for team yellow Zig! And what a lovely pic!

A list...I've typed this a few time recently, lol.

I bought the must haves where safety was involved, so the furniture and the travel system. Although you'll do a registry, most people don't shop off of a registry and sometimes if people feel your item is too expensive, they'll get a cheaper item which may not be as safe.

Yes to all the baby clubs and freebies. Also Amazon Mom. If you subscribe and save, you can save about 20% or your oders. I pay $26 for a box of diapers that is normally $35 in the store.

I also got the Snuza which is a device that clips to baby's diaper and monitors their breathing as babies get get baby sleep apnea. It chimes to alert you if baby has stopped moving (breathing) longer that 15, 20, or 30 seconds (whatever you set it to), but also alerts baby to remember to breath. Peace of mind for me.

A must have in my opinion...one of the huge pack n plays that is also a changing station w/ storage space and also has the bassinet w/ bassinet stand. Mine was about $250 I believe, maybe a bit less, but totally worth it as some of the bassinet or pack n play separately are that expensive. It really came in handy for me as I had a c-section and we slept on the couch for the first month. So we did have to keep running up and down the stairs which I wasn't supposed to be doing while healing.

A monitor
Diapers
Wipes
Instead of spit up towels, buy extra cloth diaper (they absorb more)
Bottles/nipples if not breast feeding or if you plan to express so hubbs can help
Swaddlers
Onesies
Mittens so they don't scratch their face
Hygiene items (wash, lotion, ointments, etc.)
Humidifier

Always do more than one registry. Most places do 10% off unpurchased items close to your due date (Amazon does 15% off if you do amazon mom). I did this and hit the lists up against each other and ended up saving us around $1000 between the better deals.

I'll post more if I can think of it.


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks :D

Although registries aren't done here.... Just buy my own stuff!!! My mum and dad are going to buy our cot though :)


----------



## No Doubt

Well if nothing else, if places offer a registry, sign up for it and wait for your coupon so you can save some money.


----------



## Ziggie

Good idea!!!


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Conina

20 week scan was this morning! I was surprisingly nervous but it all went fine. Bubs was jumping about madly and had its hand up under its head, just like Conor sleeps in his cot!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear it Con!


----------



## Conina

Here's the scan pics. Due date has been put back to 21 December
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## No Doubt

Cute! Why do they keep changing it with every u/s? Mike does it with the first scan and then that's it, they leave it. They won't even change it from your lmp if the scan is w/i 7 days either way.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Awesome ultrasound pictures!!! I love them! 

ND- V-day is 24 weeks, but it also depends on the doctor. Some places won't do any intervention until 26 weeks. So, it just depends on where you are and where you go!


----------



## Conina

ND - here the due date is an estimate until the 20 week scan, and then it's set in stone. So to work out if any induction is needed or whatever, it's the date you get at 20 weeks they work off. I always did think I was a few days later than they thought anyway


----------



## Ziggie

Funny that :) here the dating scan is the 12 week and they say they grow at different rates after that? As long as bubs is healthy I guess it doesn't matter too much eh!!! 

I feel really hot and huffy and puffy today!! Eaten too much I think lol. Actually beginning to think being heavily pregnant in winter might be a blessing lol!! 

Baby was going mad yesterday, think it's moved again as not so many strong kicks. 

Really enjoying being pregnant now... After horrible first tri I'm finally feeling like I'm getting to know baby as bump us growing and kicks are starting. It's fab isn't it :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, I went and looked back at v-day and you're right! That's tomorrow for me!

Zig, with my son, I was heavily preggo in May, but the weather was so perfect as where I live it doesn't start warming up untilend of June-ish. This year though it's been mild enough for the most part right now, so I've been OK, but definitely counting it a blessing that I'll be huge in November!


----------



## Ziggie

Well, baby isn't going to be naked now, I've bought my first load of vests and little sleep suits :D probably won't get anything else now as staying team yellow, and will buy things when it's here :) got some little hats, and some warm things if we venture out too. This is the fun part :D


----------



## No Doubt

I'm gonna get a boy and girl take home outfit and some long sleeve onesies. Other than that, I'll get it when baby gets here.


----------



## Ziggie

Good idea!!! I might do that :D

Pram shopping is driving me INSANE. Literally!!! I've started looking and wish I hadn't!!!! We live in a very small rural village. We mostly go out to walk the dogs lol. So we figured we need an all round buggy with all terrain ability... OH wants 3 air filled tyres to do that. Jeebus trying to find one that has that and a rear facing seat is tough!! So far we like the mountain buggy... The swift is smaller and lighter but no rear facing. The urban jungle has a rear facing adapter but is a BEAST!!! ARRRRGGH.


----------



## dovkav123

NO doubt, happy v-day!

I do feel baby movements from begining 19th week. They are stronger.
I do feel more relaxed that he is growing and his heart is beating srong enough to do the kicks. Waiting for a 21 week scan won't be bad. I am calm and I am sure he is healthy and happy.


----------



## Conina

Zig-I HATED pram shopping! It was like buying a car, only more confusing. Now we're debating whether we'll need a double buggy, or if we could get away with a buggy board. And if we need a double buggy we need to find out if any of our friends have one we could borrow!


----------



## Ziggie

Urgh that sounds even more complicated!!!!! 

We woke up this morning and decided to order the larger version tonight before we go totally insane. Will check the returns policy so if we really think it's too cumbersome we will go back to the drawing board lol


----------



## Conina

Not to confuse matters further, but you might also be better looking at smaller independent shops than the big ones. They seem to be better at doing deals for you


----------



## Ziggie

We are looking online... The prices are all pretty samey to be fair. We are only going to buy the buggy and car seat new, and get the add ons second hand as they'll only be used a few months!! Seems silly paying full whack for something for 6 months use. Can get the bassinet, rear seat etc much cheaper on eBay used and in amazing condition.

We bought a nuna leaf rocker for £60 from there this week - they're £160 new!! And it's under 12 months old!!


----------



## Conina

Good idea! We have a moses basket which is circulated around our whole group of friends as and when it's needed! So we just need to get a mattress new. :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

Stroller shopping was pretty easy for us. We researched online then went into the store and looked ay them in person, then bought the one we wanted for sure online as it was cheaper there. I think what made it easier is that it was a travel system so we were really concerned with safety. This go round was easier as were going with the same brand for a double and fan put the old car seat in this one so we don't have to get a new one.


----------



## Ziggie

There is quite literally no where near me that sells prams. We'd have to drive 2 hours and even then the brand we are considering isn't a mainstream one I don't think so probably wouldn't be there to try. 

So it's kind of a gamble!!! But I've checked and you can return it if it's not suitable :) will just have to push it round the front room to try it out lol


----------



## No Doubt

24 weeks!


----------



## pathos

we got a used stroller, a true brute. (teutonia mistral s). It is a combi stroller but I am planning to buy a light buggy when he is able to sit, probably a jogger.

but I still fancy stokke <3


----------



## Ziggie

Awesome bump nd!


----------



## RaeChay

stokke makes great stuff.


----------



## Ziggie

I looked at the stokke. They didn't do one that met all our requirements really (that I saw..). 

Just bought the mountain buggy urban jungle and the maxi cosi pebble car seat. EEEEEK!! 

Feel like it's too soon to be shopping still!!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig, definitely not too early. I had my sons room completely decked out with furniture and decor by then of month three, lol. Had the stroller by end of month four! Which by the way, those things are not the easiest to put together. The guy in the store told us just a quick snap here and there and that was basically it. Lies! It took me and my hubbs together 2.5 hours to put that together. The jogging stroller was much easier though. I'm dreading putting together the double stroller.


----------



## Ziggie

Haha luckily my OH is a master of DIY and basically can fix, mend or make anything!!! So I will leave it to him :D 

I have a totally unrelated question.

Have ladies been offered the whooping cough vaccine? It's offered here from 28-38 weeks because of the serious outbreak there was. Apparently baby will be protected for a few weeks after birth.

My concern/anxiety is that they have literally just changed the vaccine here in July!! I don't think it was even used in pregnancy before this, so the long-term effects are unknown (although all date points to it being safe, I have a science degree and a social care degree and know with 100% certainty that most research is totally biased and conducted or funded in some part by the company selling the product!!).

I'm not against vaccinations at all, I just wondered if people had any thoughts on the change? Will you get it? It covers whooping cough, but there's no single vaccine so also has polio, diphtheria and tetanus thrown in for good measure.


----------



## No Doubt

I got it with my son, so did hubbs. I'll get it again this time. I haven't heard of any changes to it though.


----------



## Ziggie

They now use a vaccine called boostrix IPV.

Even the info on the product itself says:

Don't use if you are or think you may be pregnant or if you intend to become pregnant. Your doctor will discuss with you the possible risks and benefits of receiving BOOSTRIX-IPV during pregnancy

https://www.gsk.com.au/resources.as...35C978E18927/Boostrix_IPV_CMI_Version_2.0.pdf


----------



## Ziggie

There's also this:

https://www.gsk.com.au/resources.as...9B7BE9AAAE4A4A8BF257A9F34/Boostrix_IPV_PI.pdf

Scroll to page 11. Says there's not enough human data to comment on use in pregnancy.., they've done tests in rats though :D so ya know... Lol.

And

Although there is so much experience of the use of the vaccine, it was not studied as part of a clinical trial in pregnancy. This is why the manufacturer&#8217;s information leaflets for both Repevax and Boostrix-IPV state that the vaccine is 'not recommended for use in pregnancy' or 'should be used during pregnancy only when clearly needed'.

https://www.ovg.ox.ac.uk/pertussis-vaccine-in-pregnancy


I don't want baby to get sick though :( Wah.


----------



## Conina

I'll be getting it. When I was born there was a scare over the (baby) wc vaccine so my mum didn't get me vaccinated. When I was 5 I got the disease and had a really bad dose of it. 

My mum says to this day if she'd known how bad it was she would have got me vaccinated no matter what the risks. 

It's one of my earliest memories and I can't imagine what a new born would be like with it. 

To my mind, yes we don't fully know the effects of the vaccine but we DO know the effects of the disease. 

Just my 2p worth though!


----------



## Ziggie

Baby will get the tried and tested vaccinations! But just wondering about this untested in pregnancy one!! Think I'm going to look at infection rates where I live. We are so rural baby isn't even likely to come into contact with anyone, and I may get my own booster done after birth it that's possible.. I don't mind being a Guinea pig! 

I know it's morbid but I also checked the fatality rate and found its 0.5% under 6 months.


----------



## pathos

when we started ttc, i updated the vaccinations - i got 3 doses of pertussis. last one was in may 2013. i guess i am covered, but baby is not. i should ask. should hubby get this shot?

the warning is probably due to the fact that pregnant women are not tried in clinical tests - so there is no data to say dangerous or safe based on trials. but apparently based on observation, the vaccine is safe ?? :// ??


----------



## No Doubt

I made hubbs get it with our son. A lot of people make whoever is coming in close contact with the child get...so grandparents, aunts/uncles...and a lot of the daycare workers get it too.


----------



## Ziggie

I'm pretty sure they recommend you get it again pathos... From what I read. And the new vaccine was only introduced in July so we'd be the Guinea pigs for this one. The previous one they looked at 20000 women and reckoned it was OK. But you're right, there have been no clinical trials in pregnant women. Only rats. 

I work with children and families and we've never been told about it. Only reason I knew is I read it somewhere and the midwife suggested it. 

Ah decisions decisions :D and so it begins.... :lol:


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Ziggie

I appreciate that, but I guess you know 99% of those medicines are tried and monitored and you can feel confident there's been no ill effects (thanks to all those who've had it before you). I probably would be more confident if they hadn't decided to just change the vaccine in July this year. So effectively we are the triers and testers. 

I'm not 100% decided, and have a few weeks to decide yet... Guess I'm just cautious!!


----------



## pathos

Thanks ND that makes sense, hubby has no vaccination, and I will also ask my mom to get this and diphtheria done. I am tearful, we count the days to hold them in our arms, but they are more safe and protected in our bellies :cry: So many things to worry about. 

Hehe Ziggy to complicate the matters for you: In Germany, they suggest that you get whooping cough shot either before getting pregnant or after the delivery - they do not mention whooping cough to pregnant women :wacko: 

RaeChay that's what I also meant, they cannot test stuff on pregnant women. This goes for herbs as well. I used to use cinnamon as a substitute for sugar (tea/coffee etc), and I had to stop it, although i don't buy the claims regarding cinnamon and miscarriage.


----------



## Ziggie

Lol everything is so complicated :D

At least we chose a pram finally :lol:


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos, never heard of the deal with cinnamon. Use it all the time...in fact just put some on my French toast this morning!


----------



## Ziggie

I've been eating cinnamon too, not heard that! I've also been eating runny eggs... I love my poached eggs and dippy eggs!!!!


----------



## Conina

Typically my social life is pretty non-existent but we've had a hectic weekend. 40 th birthday party last night and we didn't get home till 3am! Then this afternoon we had a 2 year old birthday party at the open Farm. In the LASHING rain. And Conor was in full-on terrible two mode. I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yikes con...busy, busy!

AFM, baby must have shifted and uncurled cause I've been feeling him/her down low and up high at the top of my belly at the same time. Been happening for a few days, but this is time I love most! I love feeling/seeing baby move all over like this!


----------



## Ziggie

Urgh the weather is horrible no wonder you're tired!! 

That's lovely ND :D Think mine has moved too but more because the kicks aren't as strong as they were in the week :( 

I'm feeling proper impatient today. December feels forever away.


----------



## NatalieFar07

I am due on the 21st of Dec!


----------



## Conina

Hi Natalie-me too!!

I should also say I met a friend of mine at the party today. She's due the day before me, and her LO was born 4 days after Conor!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats Nat!

What are the odds Con!?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi!

I used to post in 1st trimester but I haven't been on in a long time, may I please sneak back in? :blush:

I have 2 little girls, 4 and 2 years and a wee boy due beginning of September. :cloud9:

:kiss:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi missmuffett!


----------



## pathos

cinnamon is fine within normal culinary range. it is claimed to be uterine stimulant, and i used it more frequent than most people (with tea, milk, coffee, oatmeal and yogurt.)

I hope Jennifaerie and her baby are fine. She was cleared with ds in the end... but who knows maybe she has other worries. 
The thread is not updated for a long while, there are people on the list who lost their beans. If it continues to be like that we should open a new thread as we approach December - i am jealous of the first entries of other threads :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Be right pain to start a new thread... Shame you can't take over thread duties!!


----------



## vickytoria88

My date is wrong too but never mind. All welcome to come to the fb group, pm me if you want to join as I got told off for advertising it before.

I found out I'm having a boy but have to go back as they could t see 4 chambers in the heart, I'm not worried though, he was being a pain and not turning over


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats on the boy Vic!


----------



## cazi77

Have just got back from 2 weeks in Majorca- was amazing!!! Have loads to catch up on so off to read back! X


----------



## Jennifaerie

Sorry girls I'm here. If anyone could message me who needs removing /i would be more than happy to do it or I could ask people to state their EDD again and delete all with a fresh list. Apologies, we're still being watched for growth issues and I still have hyperemesis so between that and DD I don't get much time to come on xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Had my appt yesterday and all is well. Baby's hb was 150 and strong. And she measured my belly which was 25 weeks, so doing good there too. It was certainly the quickest appt yet as we didn't have any questions. We had our son with us who is at that stage where he's a bit apprehensive of anyone who's not us or the women at daycare so when the doctor was walking out she asked for a "five" and he just looked at her then burrowed into my husband. My hubbs picked his hand hand up and put it on the docs, so then she asked again and he did it by himself. It wad so cute and he's catching onto things so fast now.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Jen, glad to hear from you! Sorry you're still struggling with the sickness, that must be rough, especially with a little one. All in all baby is doing well though right? Is baby just looking smaller or do they think there may be a more serious issue?

My dd should be Nov 28 and I'm still team yellow.


----------



## Ziggie

Aww Jen glad you've dropped in. Sorry things are going straightforward for you :hugs: keep is updated when you can!

My due date is 17/12/14 and we are staying team yellow (although oh is convinced it's a girl as he didn't see any boy bits on the anatomy scan!).

Over the last 2 says we've had a flurry of deliveries! Our rocker and carrycot have come (second hand bargains!!). The pram has come (it's a BEAST, keep having to remind myself where I live and it's perfect for here lol), clothes, a fleece liner for the carrycot/pram and a nappy bag!!

Come on December!!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

No Doubt said:


> . It wad so cute and he's catching onto things so fast now.

Ah that's so cute. This morning DD brought her doctors kit in to me while hub was out for a run and whe he got back she said "I'm feeling Mummy better, she's sick". Too cute!



No Doubt said:


> All in all baby is doing well though right? Is baby just looking smaller or do they think there may be a more serious issue?
> 
> My dd should be Nov 28 and I'm still team yellow.

I've updated your details and my own. She's looking fine atm, jut had to change my sickness meds and they've knocked me out in big way and started being sick again. Should be gone by now!!!!

The tests results that initilly indicated a possible chromosome problem can be indicative of preeclampsia or IUGR due to placental insufficiency at a later stage. For the minute her growth is perfect, as is my blood pressure so fingers crossed I just have wonky blood.

I searched the thread and found one or two to be removed (fly high little ones :'(), if someone could message me who else I would be very grateful. Also if people could post and update their EDD and team that would be great. I'm at home today as I can't drive due to drowsiness so I will try and get us updated today x


----------



## cazi77

Hi Jen good to hear from you and great news that little one us doing well. My EDD I'd 11th dec and we are team yellow!


----------



## Conina

Hi Jen! So good to hear from you but :hugs: for the sickness.

My EDD is 21 December and we're team :yellow:


----------



## No Doubt

Jen so cute about your daughter. Isn't it funny how in tune with us they are? My son always gives me cuddles or jumps in my lap and giggles and bounces when I'm not in the best of moods...perks me right up.

Glad to hear so far so good as far as you and baby...let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thanks girls, my 20 week scan went well although one of the pics was mega creepy...

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG2974.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG2973.jpg

I think I've removed everyone who needs removing now. If anyone else could post their team and updated EDD that would be awesome.


----------



## jenkb123

Good to hear from you Jen!

My edd is December 13. I am also team :yellow:. More of us are team :yellow: than I thought!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

My EDD is 21 Dec and I'm team :pink:


----------



## pathos

:winkwink: hey welcome back Jen. I am sorry to hear about growth issues, i kind of feared that your absense was due to some stress :hugs: 
Thanks for the update heheh it looks more cheerful this way :happydance::happydance:.
you may need to add some :blue: icons to the list. One next to my name please.


----------



## No Doubt

Cute scans Jen!


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Welcome back Jen, your scan pics are beautiful...

My EDD is Dec 26th and we are team :pink:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thanks girls! Other than the sickness etc. the pregnancy is actually going really well! They've had to switch me back to the meds that I'm not "allowed" any longer until they can get some advice from a specialist at the hospital. I was still sick on cyclizine - the pressure just made my nose bleed and ruptured blood vessels and the phenergan knocked me out for 24 hours. Please let the specialist say I can stay on Reglan for a while longer - I'm not sick on it and don't have any side effects. 

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok! I will try and check in more often. Are there any ladies still on the list that have lost their little angels and need removing? I think everyone who has replied has been updated.


----------



## Conina

Jen, I think dan-o lost her angel :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I believe shey lost her angel too, but believe she is preggo again!


----------



## Conina

So I'm getting mixed messages about the size of my bump.

Yesterday I met a girl I know in town, who hadn't seen me since I've been pregnant. She said "You're due in December? I wouldn't have thought you were that far on, you're so neat!!".

Unknown to me, at exactly the same time, a (female) colleague of DH's walked past me (I didn't notice her at all!). She said to DH later "Tell Anne she was looking fabulous yesterday, but that baby is going to be big, her bump is enormous!".

That was two separate people at EXACTLY the same time!!


----------



## winterbaby14

Hi! Can I join? Team blue, due December 23!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome winter!

Con, don't listen to others. But people tell me my bump is big, and say that I look good and am neat...the same people saying this. Some people think they know it all, but usually when people say you're neat, they mean your bump shape is nice and round and not a hot mess. I don't know how people say that me, cause I feel a hot mess some days, but they do. Then when I get on the scales at my doctor they never org me for as heavy as I weigh or think I've gained 15lbs. I guess I carry it well...I don't know... but there's no set rule. My mil says "I'm not sloppy" like belly wise...I dont know, I tend to ignore people when they start talking about my bump size.


----------



## dovkav123

Con, I agree with No doubt. Don't pay attention what others say, listen to your dr. You can not tell the size of the baby fro the size of the belly, waters, blood volume, placenta, your abdominal fat..

My dr. yesterday told me "you are 20 weeks and your baby is still small". I am thinking he is big, compare weeks ago!

I just came back from the dentist and she told me I have gingivitis. I have never had it in my life and it's pregnancy related, the hormones thickens saliva and more bacteria get trapped in. She suggested to do a professional teeth cleaning now and before the birth. I did. My teeth feel so wondeful. Also, she looked at my teeth w/o x-rays she could see 3 cavaties but she is only 60% sure we'll wait till the birth to look at those closer. The bad news is that she suggests to pull out my 2 wisdom teeth cos they have cavaties and it's really hard to fix them. This is insane, I have to pull my teeth, when they don't cause me discomfort.
My dr. told me to clean my teeth everytime I eat 2 min after. I have to floss 2 times a day, listerine is a pregnancy safe liquid.
Another tip she gave me, don't lay down on your back after 7 months of pregnancy. If you go to a dentist you have to tell them to incline the seat.
Ladies watch for your teeth and take care of them very well!


----------



## Jennifaerie

I had mine cleaned at dentist recently and it made my gums so sore and bleed - felt great after it though! 

Good tip re: chair, also if you're gagging a lot and struggling at dentist bend your knees, it creases your stomach muscles so you can't be sick.

Just had my sickness meds changed again, on Zofran now which isn't working as well as Reglan but better than Cyclizine or Phenergan lol! Unfortunately the two days I was sick this week I lost another 2lb. I'm only 8lb down from pre pregnancy which isn't too bad though (I managed to gain a little back on Reglan on an all inclusive holiday).

You really can't tell baby's size from bump. I carried much bigger and wider with DD#1 and this baby at the minute looks to be a little bigger than she was.


----------



## No Doubt

Dov, that sucks, but I know women have dental issues during pregnancy cause the baby sucks everything from you, like your calcium which strengthens your teeth. I didn't have a problem with my son and wo far we're looking good here with this one. Glad they caught it. As far as the wisdom teeth most dentist say to pull them regardless of it they cause you discomfort because they're truly pointless and actually crowd your mouth. I had Mike pulled when I was 19, and I wasn't having any issues. My dentist at the time said its better to pull them early as pulling them later fan be more difficult and at the time I was getting to later side, lol. I say have them pulled, but it's obviously up to you. Some people keep them forever and don't have problems.


----------



## pathos

peah, people also say i look like 7 months pregnant or more. I am a small person, my body (torso?) is small so the baby does not have much space to go hehe as a result i have a huge belly. 

With pregnancy, I started to eat "healthy", my nurse suggested that i should eat whole grain bread, 2 slices or more. :devil: That's the culprit of my huge weight gain. I rarely ate bread before. I think this will be me in the 3rd trimester:
 



Attached Files:







help.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ziggie

Hahaha I love that!!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...I need that flag now!


----------



## Ziggie

So bored of the dreams now. Tonight it was a zombie apocalypse..... The other night I dreamt about giant cobble stones. They're just bizarre lol


----------



## No Doubt

I'm having crazy dreams too and I'm quite tired of them myself. At least I'm still sleeping well enough though.


----------



## Sabster

HI ladies, I was just catching up. We are all well into our 2nd trimester how awesome!!!

about teeth: I was eating some chips the other day and I felt a crunch... a piece of my tooth came out with the filling... GLORIOUS! I have an appointment next week to go fix it because my molar is now exposed and it could create havoc. I have a tendency to get cavities no matter how much I brush and floss... 
about wisdom teeth: If you can get them all pulled at the same time, its the best. I did all 4 at the same time and I dont remember anything. It was great. Also my two wisdom teeth had cavities because they were so far back and hard to brush... only solution left to do.

dreams: OH man..... lets not even go there. Im having sex with all kind of people in my dreams... oh and sharpening pencils and zombies and food dreams.. WOW!

I was nt very hungry up until the last week, now I feel like I could empty out a whole fridge... all i want to do is eat eat eat eat. anyone else on this boat?


----------



## No Doubt

Nothing special about how much I want to eat. But I have been craving different things I normally don't...like hot sauce, chocolate cake, and jot just any chocolate cake, his very specific cake I had thought for a girl on my team for her birthday.

Two weeks until third tri! Can't believe how fast it's gone! Hopefully I'll remain fairly comfortable in third tri...so far, so good.


----------



## Ziggie

Glad you're doing well sabs!! I'm snacking a lot more, I tend to graze all day!!! I'm more thirsty than anything though!! I also eat a LOT more sugary stuff. My sweet tooth has exploded. I was all about the savoury before.


----------



## HelenJane

I'm due a boy on 23rd December!! :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm a lot more thirsty too...been drinking everything in sight!

Welcome and congrats Helen.


----------



## Conina

According to my pregnancy app they're putting on loads of weight over the next few weeks, so maybe that's why the hunger is kicking in. Zig, I'm with you on the sweet tooth, and I'm normally a savoury type! 

As for dreams, I wish! That would mean I was sleeping...


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, they're definitely growing a lot more right now.

I should have listened to myself. I thought I was gonna pass out in church today! I went out into the foyer and had some water and almost instantly felt better. Ladies please stay hydrated right now.


----------



## dovkav123

Yes, stay hydrated! It may reduce your strech marks!

We went to our local hospital for a birth info. I found only couple negative thing about this clinic.
1. You can't get to know your midwife ahead of time, so you don't know who will be with you at birth. In U.S. the same midwife does the prenatals check ups and assists with a birth.
Another sad thing is that all midwives are booked till December, but a good news is that this wonderful midwife we talked to gave us her tel. nr and she would stop by if we need her.

It is a small hospital, they have 2 birthing rooms and 8 other rooms. This town has 50.000 people. The good thing that in the end of December there are no many births. Ussually summer is the bussiest time. 
They do 5-10% unplanned c-sections, there goal is to go far as you can to birth naturally.
2. The midwife I talked to doesn't recommend staph testing at 36 weeks, cos at birth you may not be positive any more and you take anitbiotics for nothing. Midwive will come to our house and check on possible baby's infection.
3. Baby never leaves the parents after the birth.
4. After the birth my husband will cut baby's umbilical cord and the baby stays on my chest for 1-2 hours and than, later, he gets his exam.
5. Baby will get his vit K shot to prevent bleeding in his brain, cos extreme pressure on his skull during the birth.
6. Hip exam after the birth will be done to rule out hip dysplasia, my cousin has a baby with this problem and dr. didn't diagnose, my cousin noticed this condition.
7. Family room may be available if we are lucky. You can't book it ahead of time. It is a beautiful suite with a queen size bed and baby crib.
If a family or a single room is not available, if the midwife is nice she may let my hubby sleep on the coach in the visiting room.
8. Water birth! They have a tub! I am excited about that one! They have water proof heart monitors and yes! they have cordless monitors, you can move around as much as you want.
9. Laughing gass is the most popular here in this hospital. It relaxes you, help right away and goes out of your system right away. So you won't be flying when the baby is in your arms! I have never used it. I am bit worried but we'll see. Also O2 and aromatherapy and acupuncture could be used for pain management.
10. This clinic will not apply antibiotics on the baby's eyes, cos it can really irritate them and he can't see mommy clearly.
11. Midwife will do all the birth, dr. will come in if there is a problem

Now my plan is to get an appoinment for a birth preparation classes, I hope I am not too late! Should I make appointment 1-2 months before the birth? I would like to have all info still fresh for the birth.

Another plan is to visit a bigger hospital in Heidelberg. They also have a birth center in the same building. I am interested in that!

Tomorrow we are going to our 21 week u/s. Excited!


----------



## Conina

Dovkav-that's the first time I've seen an explanation of why they need vit k! Not that I was ever going to refuse it, but I've always wondered!


----------



## Ziggie

I had a really sharp stitch like pain across my bellybutton area today. Came quick and went quick but really hurt! Anything to worry about?


----------



## No Doubt

Dov, that's a lot to take in. Decisions!

Nothing to worry about I don't think. I used to get those with my son. Could be the muscles stretching, especially everything around your belly button, that can be painful for some.

AFM I started getting Braxton hicks a few weeks back and thought it was a bit early, but apparently your uterus contract pretty much your entire pregnancy...you just don't always feel it. I never really felt it with my son. He'd just start going nuts in there and it touch my belly and see that it was really hard. But this time around I definitely feel them! Some are even really uncomfortable in my lady bits and lower abdomen. They feel like they're getting stronger, so who knows, but is anyone else having bh?


----------



## pathos

dovkav, due to enforced third party liability and increased expenses in their insurances , midwives are quitting their jobs or they are restricting the number of patients. it is difficult to find a midwife nowadays. we luckily secured one, and she will be the one delivering the baby [-o&lt; and also doing the after care and rücken gym etc. I was planning to choose "the one" among many midwives I interviewed :haha:

We could not find a place in parenting courses =(((. We even called the villages, they were all booked. Since it is again the midwives that offer such courses, I highly suggest that you contact them asap - you may not have the luxury to choose a month - you will be lucky if they can squeeze you in. 

I have an appointment with the birth wing at our hospital in the 32th week, and it is for a usg :shrug: I should take down some notes from your post. Somehow I imagined that when the time comes I will call my midwife and if I am in labor, I will go to the hospital with her, and that's all :haha: I guess German system is more or less the same across the different states. I expect a similar policy in Lower Saxony.

ND, I had BH few times, the first was around week 16 - it was very scary, i did not know that it was BH. Lately, the contractions are stronger, all of a sudden my belly gets hard as a rock and i find it very difficult to move for 20 to 30 secs. Do you feel the same?


----------



## Jennifaerie

No Doubt, I get BH all the time. I was the same with DD. After about 30 weeks last time I would regularly have to do the whole getting in the bath thing to calm them and NSTs said I was indeed contracting at hospital but she wasn't going anywhere 

I think I have a bit of an irritable uterus as it tends to happen when baby is moving a lot. 

It's really interesting to hear how it all works in Germany.


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos, yes that's about right. Wait until you're further along, they will start burning. Sorry, but it's the truth. I remember having them with my son around 35ish weeks and her to go to triage for something and explained what I was feeling and she said "yep, that's about right...that's how they feel". That's not what my doc told me, so just in case your mw is saying it'll just feel tight for 30 seconds, it gets worse and longer. Mine would last a couple minutes almost. Still nothing unbearable though. I was concerned that maybe it wad the real thing, but obviously I wad mistaken when the real thing hit, lol.


----------



## Conina

Damn - started typing and then lost it all!!

I think it's really interesting to see how different all the systems are - it's so weird that there's such a variety between systems, even between here and England. In fact, even between different hospitals in the same system!!

Ok you girls are really going to have to help me out with boys' names. As I've said before, we had one boys' name last time, which we obviously had to use. If we don't come up with another, this child may well be nameless!!

Before we start, I have some ground rules :haha:

1. I don't like "modern" names. I mean, they're fine for other people, I just prefer traditional names.

2. Our surname is very short, so I think the first name should have at least 2 syllables. 

3. Our surname begins with "R", so I don't want a first name beginning with R. I have a fear that if we do that the child will end up with a speech impediment!!

Go ahead...


----------



## Jennifaerie

Benjamin
Joshua
Oliver
Henry
Harry (Harry)
Frederick/ Freddie
Noah
Finley
Oscar

Our bump is going to be called Esme Veronica  V is my Mum's middle name.


----------



## cazi77

We found boys names very hard. We are still team yellow so this bump will either be Joshua Thomas or Isla Imogen. Also on our boys name kid was max, Isaac, Finley and Sebastian.


----------



## No Doubt

We found boy names hard as well...this time and last time. Our boy will be Macaiah Israel and our girl be Irie Nevaeh.


----------



## Cat Louise

Hi All, 

Havent been on for a while. Jennifairie sorry to hear you've been so sick :( please can you add me to the list as I think I was missed off. So far we are team yellow with a due date of 27th Dec. But I have my next scan tomorrow when we hope to find out if we are pink or blue, so excited :) thank you for setting it up. 

Can I ask if anyone has chosen their pram yet? Such a hard decision, think I've decided on My Child Magnet, but bit weary as not many reviews about!


----------



## cazi77

Hi cat have just googled the pram you are looking at. It looks lovely. We already have an icandy peach 2 so have just got the kit to make it a double.


----------



## pathos

I think girl names are more difficult. There so many beautiful girl names, it is very hard to make a final decision. As to boy names, we also spilled some blood while making the decision :haha: The fight is still on regarding the middle name. I still insist on a name from the lord of the rings, and he still fiercely says no. I love Irish names, especially the ones sound like Elvish <3


----------



## Conina

Thanks for the name suggestions - although still nothing's jumping out at me. Mind you, the top 100 names in the UK have just been released, and I didn't like ANY of them, so no surprise...

That pram looks lovely! V cosy-looking. We're still trying to work out if we need a double, but we already have the mamas and papas sola.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I loved Saiorse but DH said no. 
We're getting the Bugaboo Bee this time, had a Quinny Buzz last time which we're keeping but won't fit in my little car. Will use it for out and about without the car though.

Cat Louise I've added you, can't wait to see your scan pic. 

We found boys names really hard both times, luckily we've found out we're having a girl both times too hehe.


----------



## No Doubt

We are going with the same brand ad last time, Chicco and we are getting a double. Its nice because we bought the travel system with our son, so we can use the same car seat and it attaches right in there with no problem!


----------



## Conina

I meant to ask, are any of you UK ladies watching "In the Club"? I'm really enjoying it and even DH doesn't give off about watching it!


----------



## dovkav123

Cat Louise, I am 21w 2 days too! I wish you all the best today!
I had my anatomy u/s yesterday.

U/S took few minutes. We requested the short one. 
The baby's head was near my belly botton, my tears went down my chin. I was so emotional to hear this. Dr. couldn't take a photo of the face cos he was laying down towards my back. All the measurements head, belly, hips were dating between 21w1d-21w4days. We saw black spots in the tummy and in the bladder, it means liquid is there, digestive system is developed nicely. His heart was was beating strong and I could see 3 beautiful heart valves. His heart beat was 140bpm. We are staying team yellow. We will not find out the gender. The best suprise of all was the due date. It's not on the 29th of December. It's on the 26th of December on my birthday!!!! This is the best present ever! This is a double one, Christmas and birthday suprise! I am so happy, excited and blessed that little 8w2day(last u/s) peanut grew in a such a big and healthy pomegranate.

Varicose vein on my left leg and overall pain in my legs are the only comlaints I have so far. Dr. prescribed compression stockings. Have you used them, do you know if somebody else wore them.
My mom has varicose veins and so do I. It's genetic, I have week veins, and during pregnancy they showing up. It's not big deal. It's only a cosmetic problem, my varicose vein may dissapear after the delivery, if not there are some options to remove them. The good news is that I do carry lots of genetics from my mom, and I hope I carry her "easy delivery gene" too ( she delivered 3 kids quick and easy, without even pushing, they came out like from the cannon.:happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay dov! Pictures?

I wish I her my mothers delivery genes. She had my brother in about 8 hours and only took a pill for the pain and then slept the whole time. With me she got to the hospital and I was there in 30 mins! My son...my early labor started over night Thursday to Friday, my water finally broke around 5pm Saturday, I labored for another 20 hours st the hospital and made it to 9cm FINALLY, only to have a section cause his heart rate wouldn't come back up. Obviously he's totally worth it, and while I don't have a gruesome story or anything, I'd do still wish I was able to deliver him vaginally. Hopefully I can with this one.


----------



## No Doubt

Boo-ya!!! Double digits today!


----------



## cazi77

Congrats on double digits no doubt. It's my vday today yey!


----------



## Conina

Oooh so exciting-it's all downhill from here !! :wacko:


----------



## No Doubt

Happy v'day cazi!


----------



## Conina

Conor's first night in the big boy bed tonight (need to get him out of the cot before the baby arrives! ). All quiet so far...


----------



## No Doubt

26 weeks and huge!


----------



## Ziggie

Great bump nd!!! 

This is mine yesterday lol

https://i60.tinypic.com/11aew5t.jpg

Baby was so active yesterday and I *think* I might have felt hiccups or something last night.. It was a fairly consistent kick kick kick feeling!!


----------



## Conina

I think this one is a bit contrary. Every time I feel it kick and put my hand down to feel it on the outside, it stops. Wee monkey!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig, probably was hiccups!

Con, this one is different for me too. Not nearly as active as my son was, and this one actually does respond to me where my son responded to my hubbs. This one also move a lot a night. My son moved during the day.


----------



## Ziggie

Aren't they funny eh! I decided to take the dogs out to a forestry today and it was so uncomfortable with ligament stretching pains so we didn't get far. Was nice to be active though! Been a bit of a sloth. Must be in a growth spurt! 

I also noticed some small stretch marks round my bellybutton. I know I'm going to be covered...


----------



## No Doubt

Meh to the stretch marks. They diminish, but don't go away completely. Tbey won't be that noticeable after the baby.


----------



## Ziggie

I already have them, had them since I was about 11!! Hips and thighs. Which is why I know I will be covered, I'm prone!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Oh...I'm prone too. I've had them for just as long myself. I used to be 70lbs heavier than what I am now so I've them on my stomach from that, so at least I'm able to say I don't get them while preggo, lol.


----------



## Keneajay

For baby name, since my baby is a girl, her names will be Oluwafeyikemi (God used this baby to care for me) and Chimamanda (my God will never fail). Hahahahaha. They are Nigerian names. Yoruba and Ibo tribes. My husband is Yourba and am Ibo.


----------



## dovkav123

Keneajay, nice names and meanings! They are long names!

I was on my back this morning and I felt my fundal height was higher (it measured 23 cm) and my tummy felt harder on the left side. In a minute, he started kicking on that side. It is so wonderful to feel him and to know him better. The baby moves all day long with some minor brakes(naps) in between.
I have talked to my girlfriend. I wanted to share this with you. She was in the hosptal for a couple of weeks before the baby was born. She was hooked up to u/s machines. The nurses wanted to raise the baby's heart rate they gave my friend some citrus oil to smell, in order to decrease the heartrate,she gave her lavender oil. It worked!
I wonder if it would work with a movement, increase and decrease with oil power?

Yay, for growing tummy's and healthy mummies!
I am 22 weeks today!


----------



## Keneajay

Praise God, its our V day. To God the glory great things He has done. We are so grateful.
Trust all are doing good.


----------



## jen_niferRose

Hey! Haven't posted in a while.. 26wks1day today! Time is sure flying by. I have by GD text tomorrow afternoon.. hopefully I pass. Finally cleared out the spare bedroom completely, and excited to start putting the nursery together! Anyone else? Also, we decided on the name a couple weeks ago - LO will be Max Allan Smella!


----------



## Conina

Hi all!! Quiet in here...

I went to pre-natal yoga last night for the first time this pregnancy. I did it last time, the same lady takes pre-natal yoga, then after the birth, baby massage and baby yoga. I met some good friends through it, one of whom is back again and due the day before me! 

There's a lot to do with positions and breathing during the birth - I just hope I get to use it this time :dohh:


----------



## pathos

I attend hatha yoga classes. I am sure pre-natal is the better option but here only the hospital offers it and it is only for the pregnant women. Hubby cannot come with me wacko:. 

I wonder how different are the breathing techniques. Maybe I should buy a dvd. But overall yoga rules, some of my pregnant friends are complaining about carpal tunnel syndrome. So far I feel fit.


----------



## Bmama

Hi girls haven't posted in a while and it's been quiet in here! I love doing yoga but where I moved there aren't any prenatal classes so I am stuck doing yoga at home. I am hoping it helps get everything ready for the big day!
Pathos- It also has helped make me feel more fit this pregnancy :bodyb:

dovkav- I love feeling baby move so much now too, it is amazing how much stronger the kicks get each week.

Jen- fx for your gd scan I have mine at my next appointment in a few weeks and am just hoping everything is okay too!

We hit our vday this week and I can't believe we are more than halfway to meeting our little guy! I am starting to feel the nesting settle in, aka I want to make freezer meals like I HAVE TO DO THIS RIGHT NOW or the world will end, and my cabinets need to be deep cleaned RIGHT NOW or I will not stop thinking about it. Anyone else nesting already or is it just me being cray-cray? :haha:


----------



## Conina

As my DH says, he's still waiting for my nesting to kick in from when I was pregnant with Conor!! I'm really not the best housewife, and pregnancy doesn't seem to bring it out either...

However, I did buy the LO its first outfit yesterday! It's hard, since I know we do have loads from when Conor was born, and since we were team yellow with him too, most of the stuff will be neutral, but it's hard remembering what we do have and also, he was a summer baby so we will need things like warm pram suits etc which he just didn't need. Finally, I do think this baby needs SOMETHING that's not a hand-me-down!!

The yoga was lovely but it made me realise how lazy I've been recently. Even though it wasn't the least bit strenuous, I was really sore yesterday! She's also planning some aqua yoga classes which will be lovely.

The baby massage and yoga were great last time. And the most important thing about them (even the teacher admits!) is that there is a coffee shop upstairs in the place where all the mummies can go for a gossip afterwards!


----------



## Ziggie

I love yoga!! But I live in the arse end of nowhere so finding a class at a time to suit me is nearly impossible!!!! 

I've passed V day yay!!! Baby has been quiet this week but when it has kicked it's kicked higher than ever right next to my bellybutton! 

I'm just tired at the moment. Don't feel like I'm getting refreshing sleep.


----------



## No Doubt

No yoga here...just not into it. But I do have the what to expect when expecting workout DVDs. I'm gonna start those next week...a bit difficult with a 1 year old but we'll make do.

Third tri tomorrow! Home stretch here we come!


----------



## Conina

Wow ND - can't believe you're in the 3rd tri already!!


----------



## No Doubt

Me neither! This pregnancy has flown by! I felt like it dragged on and on with my son.


----------



## pathos

When does the third tri start? So the actual weight gain stage is approaching :wacko: to be honest, I am not looking forward to it. I feel huge.

I gained 9kg :dohh: I was hoping to finish with 16 kg but nah, nearly impossible.


----------



## No Doubt

27 weeks! I'll have 91 days to go tomorrow!


----------



## Ziggie

It's nearly September. That's autumn time. That's nearly Christmas!!! Babies!!!!!! 

Well baby has been kicking all night to make up for those quiet couple of days :D such a little monkey. Love it!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA I've had no internet. 

Hope you're all doing well. Only 15 weeks to go for me, time is flying by. Before we know it we'll all be cradling our newborns :argh: :)


----------



## Ziggie

Hello stranger hope you've been keeping well!


----------



## cazi77

Hi Em lovely to see you here hope you are well x


----------



## Bmama

pathos said:


> When does the third tri start? So the actual weight gain stage is approaching :wacko: to be honest, I am not looking forward to it. I feel huge.
> 
> I gained 9kg :dohh: I was hoping to finish with 16 kg but nah, nearly impossible.

I am the same not looking forward to the weight gain stage! Have been able to maintain so far (was holding onto 30lbs from ds :wacko: ) but not sure how much longer as the bump continues to grow! Anyone know how much weight on average we gain in the third tri?


----------



## Ziggie

Oh no, so you're telling me I'm going to become whale like soon?! I really better start watching what I eat...


----------



## dovkav123

I have gained 8 kg so far. What would I gain then If I ate cakes, ice-cream, chcolate? My body collected a lot fat storage for brerastfeeding and it all landed in my hips and bottom. The baby is about half a kg now, so If I gain more 3 kg-5kg, I'll be happy. but please not more than that!

I played around on this website https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator and I got these results

Your pre-pregnancy body mass index (BMI) is 19.2, which is considered normal. 

During this pregnancy, you should gain between 25 and 35 pounds. 

I have gained 17 lb so far and I'll be a whale with 17lb more!

Ladies, yesterday in the morning I felt my tummy got hard like a basketball only for a few sec. Is it normal?


----------



## No Doubt

Dov I play around on that website too, to make sure I'm on track. And yes, totally normal for your belly...sounds like a Braxton hick!


----------



## No Doubt

27+1


----------



## Bmama

ND you look amazing!! And you are in the third tri how did that happen so fast?? :)

Dov- my stomach does that too! Sometimes I think the little guy is changing position and others a BH but I am not sure! He is a little monkey :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

It's been awhile since I've been in here. I am starting to gain weight back after not gaining anything for 2 months. I had the diabetic test on Tuesday and I passed it so that's good. I have to go back to the obgyn in a couple of weeks for the shot because of my negative blood type.


----------



## Conina

Nd you look great! I've been asked twice in the last week if I'm sure it's not twins :nope:

V day for me today!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Conina I get the same yet I haven't actually gained anything since my booking in appointment! 

I'm also getting the oooooh really!?!? When I tell them I'm not due until December. I swiftly follow with yes I'm a big carrier! 

I forgot how much this part got on my nerves, I would much prefer if people just didn't say anything or maybe a 'how lovely' would be nice!


----------



## No Doubt

I got the is it twins when I was like 7 weeks. I gain a lot in first tri all the time and things start poking out early. Then I don't gain anything forever! I didn't gain at all in 2nd tri, just got bigger. Thought I gained 4lbs recently, but no...that's gone, lol.


----------



## Conina

Bd I got that as well. One of the nursery assistants in c's nursery looked like she thought i was lying when I said I was due in December!


----------



## Ziggie

How is everyone sleeping? I can't get comfy :( my shoulders seem to start aching lying on my sides all the time and it keeps me awake. 

Any tips? I sleep with a long pillow but wondering whether to get a longer v one...


----------



## Conina

Zig - no tips but I'll be looking out for any tips from other ladies!! I'm sleeping terribly, I went to bed at 9 last night 'cos I was so tired but didn't get to sleep for hours. I'm like a zombie today.

At the dr's this morning, everything was fine and for a change he found the heartbeat straight away and didn't freak me out. Although it struck me later that he didn't tell me what the heartbeat was :growlmad:

Does anyone think there should be a "second and a half trimester" board? The 2nd trimester one doesn't really appeal to me anymore, as there's lots of things about telling work etc which I'm long past. But the third all seems to be about going into labour - definitely not ready for that yet!!


----------



## pathos

:haha: i cannot see my feet while standing, showering :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Lol pathos, me neither! Its funny cause when my son comes over and hugs me around my legs I can't see him either. I have to bend over to see him or he has to hold his head back, lol.


----------



## Bmama

Ziggy- I find that if I lay or sleep propped up that helps me to relax when I find myself unable to get comfortable. I don't have one of these pillows but my friend swore by one during her pregnancy- it's called a bed wedge pillow. https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/bed-wedge-pillow/1010060850
I just use a long body pillow and ask DH for a massage, that seems to do the trick for me ;)

conina- I agree I don't feel like I 100% fit into the second tri boards. I have been stalking the third tri recently too :blush:

25 weeks now for us, not much longer till third tri :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 9-1-14 at 11.26 AM.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

Cute pic bmama!


----------



## Ziggie

Great bumps guys!!

I've been looking at preggo pillows, they're just a lot of money for something you might use a couple of months.... But I do like sleep!!!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

If it helps any I have a preggo pillow, the big long one and I never stopped sleeping with it, lol. First I bought it on amazon so it was maybe $20-$30 cheaper than in stores. I kept using it though in between pregnancies and still use it now, so it doesn't have to be a waste that you only use during pregnancy.


----------



## Ziggie

I think I'm just going to buy one. If I only get one good nights sleep out of it, it will be worth it!! Plus I'm starting to get mild lower back niggles, and I'd like to not get bad niggles!!


----------



## Conina

Oooh zig this time next week you'll be in double figures!!


----------



## Bmama

ziggy- i do love my body pillow and got it at target for $20. Somehow it always ends up on the floor during some point of my sleep but I always wake up to potty and grab it :haha: Even when not pregnant we use it on our bed to prop up and read or watch tv. So it doesn't have to be a total waste like ND said :)


----------



## pathos

Haha nd, that s cute and funny <3

I love my pillow. It is one of those you can use while breastfeeding. My sis in law uses her as a barrier when she puts her baby on the floor on a play mat. She sometimes uses it on her changing table. So its never a waste of money I guess, plus you will get some sleep. God knows if we are ever to have a perfect uninterrupted sleep for a long while after december:nope:


----------



## BeautifulD

I haven't even used a pillow this time as I haven't really felt I've needed too. But with Archie I couldn't live without my V pillow <3


----------



## Conina

Having a bad day...

At 1.30 this morning, C woke up crying. Normally, we put his dummy back in and he goes straight back over. This morning, I went to go open his stair-gate to get into his room and... the stair-gate was jammed shut!! I wrestled with it for ages, and finally went in to get DH. His first words were "What did you do to it?" (I nearly stabbed him...) but he couldn't get it open either. He ended up stepping over it and going in to him. We only got it open this morning with a lot of WD40!

Then we got up this morning, I got myself ready and was then getting C ready while DH was in the shower. I heard an almighty crash from the en suite. Turned out DH had swung his towel round, knocking over the cabinet in the bathroom, and breaking my (nearly full) Lancôme foundation bottle into smithereens.

Then I went down to have my breakfast to discover - the milk was off.

So hopefully these things go in threes and that's me for the day, or else it's just a bad day and it's only starting...


----------



## cazi77

Conina hope your day gets better!!!

Double digits day for me and we are all nearly in 3rd tri! Have included a bump pic from this morning. Def starting to get a decent sized bump now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## No Doubt

Con I hate days like that...I literally call off and roll back over in bed. It never pans out well. If you can I advise the same for you, that'll ensure you don't have to deal with anything that isn't absolutely necessary. Hopefully things will look up. I'm usually the one saying to my hubbs "what'd you do?" and I'm sure he wants to stab me too, lol, only he usually does break it.

Cazi, yay for double digits! Your bump is so cute!


----------



## Conina

ND - going back to bed wasn't an option I'm afraid! Though touch wood, nothing else has happened...

Caz - you're so tiny!! I'm so jealous... :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

You've all convinced me. Will order one today!!! 

Hope your day improves con!! 

That's a proper cute bump!!! 

I has my midwife appt this morning. All went fine. She had a feel and reckons baby is still lying side to side lol

And omg I'm a cauliflower haha


----------



## Bmama

Such a cute bump Cazi!!

Sorry about your bad morning Conina :flower: hopefully it turns around for you. I always find though that when my day starts off "off" I just write it off as a bad one and figure hey at least tomorrow has to be better! 

I took ds to his first mommy & me class today! He loved it although had a tough time sitting still during music and singing time. Now he is refusing to nap and I am beyond exhausted :(


----------



## pathos

I am very confused about changing tables. Any input is most welcome. I have no experience but when you put the baby vertically on a table, it should be easy to clean and change. But then why do so many people use dressers and lay their babies horizontally. Is it easier? Is it doable? I see these fancy ikea hemnes changing tables on pinterest but i cannot be sure. 

I am into the dressers because for some reason I decided to use prefold cloth diapers :dohh:, and the drawers are very appealing to me.


----------



## Bmama

I used a dresser set up and cloth diapered DS so it is doable, and personally I found changing him horizontally vs vertically no different. Gotta get the diaper off and a new one on either way :) The dresser did work great for us with cloth diapers!


----------



## Ziggie

We are going to get a cot top changer. Just cheaper and easier, doubt we will actually use it much...! 

Baby has been very very quiet since yesterday :( I normally get a few kicks in a morning but nothing yet. I know not to worry as they're not reliable yet but can't lie it's bothering me!!! Come on baby. If I don't feel much today I might ring the midwife. Think it's only doing this because I saw her yesterday morning lol


----------



## Conina

We had a cot top changer and also a changing table that converted into a baby bath (that was lent to us - they're really dear!!). One was vertical and the other horizontal, but to be honest more often than not we changed him on a mat on the floor. We only used the cot top first thing in the morning and last thing at night, and the other only when he was just out of the bath.

That being said, I really want to see if we can borrow the changing table again. It was really handy to have him at that level for baths when he was tiny.

Zig - have you tried the old cold water trick?


----------



## Jennifaerie

Have you tried drinking something cold and sweet? It usually gets them moving. 

:wave: sorry I've been MIA, just busy! I feel like I've caught up now. I'm another who used the long pillow as a bfing pillow and am using it again now. 

I had to go to hospital last week because of my risk of early labour, I'd had BH every day for 5 days and was getting 4 an hour. Some of them were painful but thankfully they weren't actually doing anything. Had to have an internal and the fibronectin swab though - yuck!

I'm in double figures too :happydance:


----------



## Ziggie

Still quiet :( not had chance to do the drink yet as I'm in work. Will try later. I'm off tomorrow so can call the midwife first thing if no joy. I miss my karate kid!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

27 weeks today! Only 3 more months! :D


----------



## Ziggie

Cor Jenni you need a break!!! 

I've got home and done the iced orange juice trick and got some movement. It's really low though so I think baby has wriggled around and that's why I've not felt much today!!! At least I've felt something now naughty baby!!

I did call the midwife in the end and she was fab and said she'd pop out and see me later if I hadn't felt anything by 8.30 tonight :) awesome lady!


----------



## No Doubt

Yoshi, yay for third tri!

Zig, glad the movement came!

I took the day off cause I was so exhausted. I think it's affecting me cause I started feeling sick. I actually got up and on the his to work and then turned right around cause I felt so nauseous. I slept for four hours today and I feel better so maybe just needed some rest. Baby has been very active and very strong. I think this baby is turning from a night owl to a more regular schedule...and by regular I mean something I could function off of when the baby gets here, lol.


----------



## Bmama

so happy to hear the movemeny came zig! :)

ND- sorry you didn't feel well today. I have those off days too, today was one of them where I napped through ds's second nap and still woke up exhausted. Also hungrier than usual so maybe it's a growth spurt?


----------



## Conina

Zig yay for movement!

I was woken up in the middle of the night by baby going MAD-I think it must have been punching and kicking because I was getting movement in two different places. There's still a good bit of movement but it's calmed down a good bit


----------



## Ziggie

Glad you got some rest nd. I'm getting tired too :( off today and slept ok last night so I'm chuffed to bits lol. 

Con, I always get movement in different places, I thought it was normal lol. I reckon baby does star jumps in there :lol: it's still quieter this morning, but had a little wriggle. Almost certain it has moved position.


----------



## No Doubt

I feel movement in different places at the same time too...totally normal.

I slept close to tour hours yesterday...bliss! Then when it was time to put my son to bed, I was right there with him. No problems sleeping at all last night. Honestly could have slept a bit more, but it'll do, lol. I'll really have to watch that cause not only did I start physically feeling sick I also wad turning into an emotional wreck again. My mom always tells me how sleep is so important and I know it is, but for whatever reason I don't feel the exhaustion until its too late.


----------



## pathos

Bmama, thanks for the insight. I think I will buy a dresser to keep the diaper stash underhand.


Conina your comment brings me to the bathing issue. 

We have the tiniest bathroom that there is. And we have no bathtub. Just a shower. I have no place to put a baby flat tub. I read tummy tub keeps the water warmer for a longer period. Anyone ever used one of those? The babies look like pickles in a jar:haha: But this is also how they are in our wombs :wacko:


----------



## Ziggie

Baby is still kicking very low down. So I don't get to feel it as much :( had hoped the little one would have wriggled back up again maybe!! I was getting kicks right around my bellybutton before, now they're so low round my public line! 

Hope everyone is doing well :) :hugs: I've been at a festival this weekend and so sore from walking around! Luckily I live fairly locally so not been camping!! Think it would have killed me lol people are so protective of you when you're pregnant it's lovely. Feel like I have a load of body guards :D


----------



## BeautifulD

Zig that's where puds is kicking, Arch was the same which makes me worry that she will be breach too! 

I have mw Tuesday so I'm sure I'll find out then :)


----------



## Ziggie

Baby was transverse before but think it moved straight after my last midwife appt!! I'm remaining optimistic that it's going to move yet!!


----------



## No Doubt

People are very protective when you're preggo, lol. People at my job try to tell me what I can and can't do with me being preggo...you're not supposed to drink that, can't eat this...it's kinda cute!

I was getting the movements lower weeks ago when I was having my u/s and baby was breach which kinda made no since to me cause baby was butt down breach and the feet were up over baby's head. I just would have though I would have felt the feet up top more than the butt below. But now I get movement all over, especially at the top. Its funny cause when my son sits on my belly the baby starts kicking hi. In the butt, lol. He doesn't care, he just goes on about playing in my face.

Are any of you doing maternity pics? I didn't with my son and have been debating this time only cause I want pics of him with my belly, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Conina

My work emailed through a maternity risk assessment to complete. 90% of my time is sitting at a desk, the rest I'm at court...

Nd-definitely not for me. I hate photos at the best of times. For mothers day dh bought me a lovely photo frame saying 'mummy and me'. I still haven't got a nice photo to put in it...


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry I was not around.My computer broke and we have to fix it.
Ladies, when is the last week for a baby to turn head down? I am having my u/s between week 28-32. I guess that would be it. The baby has very little space left then and I think he won't be able to turn after this u/s.
About baby movement. I feel very strongly some days and other days he just let me know gentle that he is around. I have read that in 28 week pregnancy you should get 10 moves in 2 hours. Now I have that many if half an hour cos the baby has lots of space.
I have a guard team too!
Yesterday it was 11:30pm after a long day, after lots of walking with my friends arond the city, they still wanted to stop by the city festival, but they didn't cos of me. My legs were hurting. However, somebody suggested that I should stay in the car.:growlmad:
my hubby drives his sports car very gentle through the bad streets and I am sitting always in front cos of more leg room.

ladies, I have bought only 2 outfits, and got a pacifire as a gift from the pharmacy. They were so cute. One was pink with a cow, other one clear with pink flowers and a bubble bee. I picked those cos of the picture not because of the color. We are still team yellow. If we have a boy, I made a bad choice:dohh: I hope we don't need to use them at all. I hope we can comfort our baby without them. I was sorry for my brother he had to wake up at night just to put a pacifier back to his son's mouth.

I started to panick that I don't prepare for the baby's arrival yet.
Do you have a list of items I must have?

Are you going to paint your bellies orange for Thanksgiving?
Hello to all ladies! I hope everybody is doing OK


----------



## No Doubt

Dov I think babies have until week 37 to turn actually. There's a bunch of stuff listed on registries. Even if you don't do a registry go start one cause there's a list of must have and may wants. Plus if you do it you usually get a coupon for it all once you're close to your due date.


----------



## BeautifulD

Dov my last baby was a breachy. They scanned me at 34 weeks and then booked me in for a section. I was still scanned every appointment just in case he had turned even the morning of my section I was scanned. He didn't turn and he's still just as stubborn. 

I was offered to have him turned but for my own reasons turned that down.

I'm hoping fingers crossed that this baby isn't breech as if I had my time again I would avoid a section like the plague lol


----------



## Ziggie

I think baby turned yesterday again! I actually felt a strange sensation of it moving and have had kicks higher again :D

Con, my boss hasn't done any risk assessment with me yet! Tut Tut!! 

I'm so sleepy. 3 day festival and now I have to drive 5 hours down south for work :( luckily I'm taking someone with me so she may drive a bit... I hope!!! Early night tonight!! 

Have a good day ladies :)


----------



## Conina

I've now come in to find my employer's comments on my risk assessment. Apparently because of stressful work they're going to have weekly meetings with me to discuss workload. 

I've been working here for nearly 6 years and if that actually happens I'll have a heart attack!!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig, hearing you talk about that drive makes me appreciate passing up going to Baltimore over the holiday. That was nearly a four drive and just when we were about to book the room I called it off. And we were going to the state fair which meant lots of walking, so yeah...I made the right decision, lol.

Con, I wish! No one here had so much as said boo to me about my pregnancy and stress, lol. They don't do those here, but how nice would it be if someone actually gave a rats ass, lol. They actually "expect" me to work more than 40 hours a week because I'm an exempt EE. Well...I'm pretty sure they know where they can stick that!


----------



## Ziggie

Con that's good they've put it, whether they do it is another matter!!!

I'm exhausted. So tired, and think I've just over done it as had some very slight discoloured cm. Not quite spotting but not far off. I'm not too concerned but called the midwife to report it anyway after my earlier preggo stuff. Baby has been prodding me constantly today though so I know it's ok in there :) 

Think it's time to slow down!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Holy moly I've hit 3rd tri :shock:


----------



## No Doubt

Zig I know what you mean. I told myself the other day that I need to slow down. I only vacuumed and did the laundry and I was wore out and my back wad sore. Granted, I vacuumed two floors and ran up and down two flights if stairs doing 4 loads of laundry, but when I'm not pregnant I do the whole house and I'll be ready to go out afterward. I'll have to focus on one thing at a time going forward.

D, yay for third tri!


----------



## No Doubt

Just noticed that I have about 80 days left! Time is flying and soon enough it will say 30 days...aahhhh!


----------



## Bmama

Yay for third tri D &ND! I am almost there and I feel like it has crept up on us! I'm starting to also get to the overdoing-it-and-feeling-it point, where I notice body pains when I do too much. It is certainly our bodies telling us to slow it down and take it easy. Which I find so hard to do with a toddler running around everywhere! How do you ladies cope with the tiredness and LOs? Although, I know this is only a preview of the tiredness level that I'll have when little brother joins the picture :wacko: :sleep:

All the chat about breech babies makes me worried my little guy will be breech, since he was at our 20 weeks scan. Anyone know how long babies have to flip? I would probably opt for a cection if baby is breech but I practiced spinningbabies with my son and he flipped by my 28th week growth scan. I should start doing the exercises again, just like those kegels I never remember to do :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I had my obgyn appointment today and I had to have the shot because of my negative blood type and it hurt worse than any shot I've ever had. I gained 3 pounds since 2 weeks ago and baby is measuring good. I go in every 2 weeks now.

We believe that baby is head down now. I'm sure he is because about a week ago I could feel him flipping and it was a really weird feeling. Hannah was head down before 20 weeks so I never felt it with her.


----------



## No Doubt

I think they like to see babies flip before 37 weeks, though they can obviously flip after that...not common but it can happen.

Bmama, I never remember to do those either, lol. Similarly to how I've forgot to exercise this whole pregnancy. I swear I'm gonna start soon. How do I manage being tired and a toddler...desperately pray for sleep to fall on him, lol. I've grown accustomed to napping when he does and I go to bed when he does too. Hubbs is a huge help when he's home. He works 2nd shift three days out of the week then on Saturdays as well, so it gets difficult sometimes, but we make it work.


----------



## Jennifaerie

We've been doing tons of baby shopping the last couple of weeks. We now have our new pram and DD's one is all cleaned up as the spare. 

We had our 3d scan and bub is head down but also feet down, she's bent double. It really didn't look comfortable but was lovely to see her yawning and rubbing her eyes. not too long to go now! 

I'm not balancing overdoing it very well. My sickness has improved a lot recently but my hips re starting to go so I really need to rest more. DH does does help out a lot, he even decorated our bedroom after dd had gone to bed yesterday because I decided I didn't like it hehe. 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## No Doubt

Had my glucose test this morning...yuck! And I didn't eat cause I did think I could so I had that sitting on my stomach and made my stomach turn. As soon as I got to work I ate a big piece of lasagna at 10 in the morning, lol. I also drank loads cause I rushed out of the house and forgot my water so my veins weren't cooperating. They had to stick me 4 times and they blew a vein in the process. So now my hand hurts and I'm sure it'll bruise...blah! I also got the tdap which is the pertussis/tetnus and whatever else is all in there. Hubbs will get his at some point before baby comes.

Not a whole lot going on here. In less than 3 three months I'll be a mother of two! Sounds really weird to say I have an 18 month old and a newborn...especially considering I never thought I'd even have kids, lol. How things change.

I'm so jealous of all the ftm's. I remember doing a bunch of shopping and now I don't really get to do that cause we have everything really. I won't have to shop for a while to be honest. I need to get the double stroller still, but the next big item will be a reversible car seat as our son will still be in his. Other than that, possibly clothes if I have a girl. But even that could be taken away if I have a boy.

Speaking of...it's starting to get to me now. I want to know, but still want to wait and be surprised about what sex the baby is. I'm just getting really excited as we close in on the end here!

Getting more tired as I get further along...didn't see that coming at all. Baby keeps doing kartwheels in there so who know which position he/she will be in. For whatever they are having me come back in 3 week, then every 2 at that point, but whatever...works for me. So my next appt is the day after my b'day and then the next day I have the 3d/4d u/s. Still not sure if I'm gonna keep that or not...


----------



## calibelle

Hey everyone! Sorry I have been away.

Had to deal with a child custody issue that was scary and stressful. Until recently I was raising my younger siblings (a 13 yo boy and a 12 yo girl) since my mom passed in 2012. A long story short is that I gave up custody of the girl and now the boy to my sibling in his 30's. He is sadly a bully and abuser and has hit every woman he's dated and been married to also. I just put my foot down and decided for the sake of the baby and my sanity to let it all just...GO!:cry: 

Can't believe I am almost in third Tri - as of this Monday. I have done little to prepare other than the bed (an early gift) and the car seat and stroller (on sale), and 4 pairs of socks..LOL. I am waiting until after the showers to prep.

Sounds like everyone is doing well. 

Have you all decided on names?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yes! Joseph Logan. :)


----------



## Conina

Sorry you're going through that Cali. But you have to do what's best for your baby.

And as for names - NOPE!! Not even nearly. Especially if it turns out to be a boy!!


----------



## cazi77

3rd tri for me today and on the home straight!!

As for names thus baby will be either Isla Imogen or Joshua Thomas. We have found boys names so hard but girls easy!!

Hi to everyone hope everyone is doing ok. When are you all going in mat leave? I finish at 35+1 on the 7th November! And don't go back until 11th jan 2016!!


----------



## Ziggie

My first antenatal class is today. I got a lie in and have pretty much slept till 9am, and would have been asleep longer had my alarm not gone off!!! Still tired!! Was having another crazy zombie apocalypse dream though... 

We have thought up names. Changed the girls back to the very first name we thought of last night lol! It may change again yet! The boys I'm wavering a little on too, but we will see. 

I've been thinking about a 4d ultrasound again... Think I'd like to see its little face :)


----------



## Conina

I've told work I'll finish the first week of December and take 9 months. I'll have holidays to take so my actual maternity leave probably won't start until nearly my due date.

DH wanted me to take 6 months, but I've said this is the last time I'll be doing this, I might as well take longer!

Zig with C my first ante-natal class was on our wedding anniversary - v romantic! To be honest my hospital only put on 2 classes, one basically about the birth and one about looking after the baby. I thought it was all far too rushed, basically if I hadn't known anything about it, I wouldn't have been any the wiser afterwards.

On the other hand, my BFF went to a different hospital where they had 6 ante-natal classes, and she was totally fed up at the end of them all! So we're never happy.

Sitting in work now with the Oscar Pistorius verdict open on my desk top also - I'm fascinated!!


----------



## No Doubt

Have the names picked out. Still trying to sway hubbs to let me reverse the first and middle names for the boy, but am dead set on the girl...we've had that one since I was preggo with our son.

Come to find out there's a new 5 month old at my sons daycare and he is none to pleased when the providers try to play with him or hold him. All I can say is oh boy...


----------



## calibelle

We are very set on the boys names but the girl's names are rather dispassionate from us both. I can only hope that if it is a girl, we will look at her and something will spring to mind.

My last day of work is also Nov. 9 and I return March 7. Though am hoping to win the lottery or have my side gig take off because I am not happy with the idea of leaving the baby. 

We will take a hospital tour, baby care and breast feeding and birth birthing class all, accelerated because OH has a weekend free every 4 weeks. We should finish by mid November because my doc is worried about Pre E and still is talking induction 3 weeks early. Sigh:wacko:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

28 weeks!


----------



## Ziggie

Well I've made the decision to take all my annual leave before my maternity leave so will finish at the end of October!!!!!!! Terrifying lol!!! I'm taking the full 12 months so return December 2015 :D insane and surreal and scary.... Even scarier is I'm more than likely taking a career break so will only be back for a couple of months and handing my notice in. 

Meep!!!


----------



## jen_niferRose

I was gonna ask when every one is stopping work? I was thinking at 36wks, but I keep hearing people say you should work as long as you can, to have more time off with the baby.. I'm in canada, and will get a year of Maternity leave. Is 36wks too early?


----------



## No Doubt

I'm working up until I have the baby for that exact reason. I'm in the US and get 12 weeks.


----------



## Ziggie

I will be 33 weeks...! I say do what works for you. I commute 100 miles a day and it's tiring so I can't wait to stop!!


----------



## cazi77

When you finish is a very personal decision and def do what's right for you and your body.


----------



## pathos

Hubby decided to renovate the attic and make a family room whatever that means. All the junk stuff is in the nursery. We have piles of wood, rockwool, gips board in our living room, and I have been living in a complete mess since summer. He could not start because it was very hot =(. Now he has only saturdays. 

I cannot take it anymore. :cry::cry: Also I am dealing with external hemorrhoids and i cannot walk, sit, sleep etc. I lost 2kgs in 4 days without even moving a finger. All the things one should do before the baby arrives, i.e. preparing a nursery, shopping, washing the baby clothes, etc, seems like an impossible task and i am really scared of v birth right now. I ll beg for a c section, no way that i push anything from my body :dohh: :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos, I'm so I'm sorry hun. I didn't have hemorrhoids with my son and haven't experienced it with this baby either, fxd, but I'm sure that's very uncomfortable and painful. Is there a cream or something that can at least help with the pain? Are you straining, maybe constipated, and can take something or change your diet to ease it? I know it just happens with the pressure of the baby for some women. Do you have family that can come help at least with the chores around the house? It would be nice if they could give you some relief long enough to at least shop, then hubbs could put everything together or in its respective place, then someone could help with the chores. Definitely not an easy time going into third tri. And don't be afraid of a vaginal birth, pot says to kettle, I've heard really good birthing stories, even natural stories. I'm gonna try a vbac even though I'm terrified cause I say to myself women do this every day.


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, its been awhile since I've posted and honestly I blame pregnancy brain, I totally forgot there was a thread:dohh: 
Anywho I figured I'd come update you guys a bit, my due date was changed from the 6th to the 8th but since then baby has been measuring right on track. As some of you may remember I was dealing with horrid HG, was throwing up at least 8x a day and was having to take zofran well I am very happy to announce that it has gone away(at 24w) and I've been zofran free since:happydance: I was still having trouble gaining weight but finally started gaining at 26w so my ob is happy now lol.
I had my glucose test done on the 2nd and I believe I passed since I never got a call from my doctor but they started my 2 week visits so I am going to ask what my numbers were when I go back on the 16th. We found out that we are having another girl and thought we were set on the name Lilia Joelle but I'm still lurking at names so we will see. 
Do any of you have a birth plan this time around or did you have one with any of your other children? I just finished typing mine a few days ago but I'm a little timid about giving it to my ob, I would hate for him to turn it down.
Hope everyone is doing well:flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear Abii. And yay for a girl! No birth plan here...pretty much just to have this baby, lol.


----------



## No Doubt

29 weeks


----------



## dovkav123

pathos:hugs:, I am so sorry for your pain. Can you releave the pain with a sit baths? I have pelvic gridle pain and it seems to get intense every week, I need to visit physiotherapist. hemorrhoids can be caused by varicose veins, I have one on my leg and my dr. told me to wear compreson stockings.
no doubt :thumbup: for 29 weeks!

We went to a 2 hospital visits and one birth center.

The First hospital is not renovated, only a family room are nice and colorful. 4000 euro for a vaginal, 5000 for a c-section. 
Dr. comes in only when the baby's head is visible and just watches the birth.
They have a routine PKU test done for a metabolic baby's disorder.
I didn't like that during a c-section the baby can't stay on my chest cos it's too cold in OP.
however, delivery unit is on the 2nd floor, and the birthing center is on the first floor. 
So we visited a birthing center. 4000 euro for a delivery, it's paid by insurance!
WE had to take our shoes off in this center. I think it was great!
1.It's run by 3 midwives. 
2. The midwives will do a birth preparation classes which will start in October. So we get to know them all.
3. After delivery I would stay only 2 hours in the birthing center and then go home, if I don't feel well or so, I can be admitted to a hospital.
4. Midwive who delivers my baby, visits us at home every day.
5. Pediatrician will come to the house for a check ups.
6. They don't have any pain killers, so I need to be confident that I'll make it without them.
7. The only eguipment they have is a fetal baby's and mom's heart beat and blood pressure monitor.
8. I can eat and drink, take a shower during a labor and give a birth on the floor if I wish. I can give a birth on the toilet or in the water tub.

The second hospital is very modern and newly renovated, you feel you are in bussiness suite not in the delivery unit. 2800 euro for a vaginal birth and little more for a c-section.
During c-section I can keep my baby on my chest till dr. finish their job, feeding wouldn't be possible at that time. They don't do a routine PKU tests.

SOOOOO the next week I have to decide if I want to give a birth in a birthing center. 
The good thing I'll need to start the birth preparation classes next month and they will last for 6 weeks. We'll come together with my hubby. 
I want to talk to my mom before making decision, but I really leaning towards the birthing center, cos I'll get more personal, private attention and emotional support. I don't want all this fuss and drama with few midwives and hospital personel. I am not talking about intern student who is learning during my delvery.
My german is not great, I know my 3 midwives can talk to me in English.
Did you know that here in Germany there is no law how many woman the midwive takes care of in one shift. It can happen 1 woman, or 6 women.

In the hospital delivery unit My hubby had tears in his eyes when he heard one woman screaming. (I thought it's the baby.) The midwive told him, that the woman will be smiling very very soon. 
In the birthing center it will be a slim chance that two woman will give a birth at the same time. It's another plus.


----------



## No Doubt

So many decisions dov. I'm actually a bit grateful its not so many decisions here. I wouldn't know what to do, lol.


----------



## cazi77

Had my 4D scan today it was amazing! Baby is doing great and estimated to weight 2lb 9oz!! Got some great pictures!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BeautifulD

Awwwww <3 Cazi! Such a gorgeous picture. Are you still team yellow? Xx


----------



## cazi77

Yes we are still team yellow but everyone thinks boy!


----------



## No Doubt

Wow...that pic is amazing!


----------



## Abii

Aw that sure is a cute pic:)


----------



## No Doubt

I love the lips!


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm thinking boy even more now :D 

X


----------



## Conina

Aww so cute Cazi!


----------



## Conina

Yay I'm in double figures and didn't even notice!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for double figures con!


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm another who has been AWOL! We too have had our 3d scan, 

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG3310.jpg
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG3309.jpg
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z395/Jenniefaerie/IMAG3306.jpg

I'm going to hospital to give birth, partially because of being high risk (though I could probably convince them if I have no issues between now and labour) and partially because I had an epidural with my daughter - she was back to back. I won't have a specific birth plan as such, just get her out safely is the goal. Maybe put a hypnobirth cd on if I have the chance. 
I'm a part time SAHM and part time student but will continue at uni right up until delivery I think.


----------



## No Doubt

So cute Jen! I really want to keep my appt now after seeing everyone's pics of the 3d/4d scans.


----------



## pathos

ow wonderful pictures, so beautiful <3. when i had my 3d scan, both of his hands were over his face, there is just one image with a partly visible face - luck.

i am going to have a long talk with my midwife this friday - after what i went through last week, i made my mind. if i survive birth, there is no way i can deal with the postpartum piles, possible tearing and iyaaaaak episiotomy recovery, and bf issues at the same time. i am definitely not consenting to episiotomy, and forceps - i do not even know if they ask for my consent :haha: first, i should learn my rights.

nd, do you have a link to your birth story in your journal? =)


----------



## No Doubt

Its on the first page of my parenting journal...first post.


----------



## Ziggie

Pathos, I read a bit about forceps and tearing a little while ago (on here I think?!) and all the ladies stories REALLY reassured me.

Everyone who posted about tears basically said it wasn't that bad and they healed very very quickly. I think you only ever hear about the horror stories... Think the thread was in third tri bit, was really reassuring if you can find it!!!

And no one wants forceps, but every woman who had them used said they'd do it again in a heartbeat as it saved the life of their little one.

My mind set is..... I want as easy, intervention free a birth as possible, but ultimately I just want a healthy baby at the end of it, whatever that takes at the time.



Now, is anyone else obsessing over baby movement?! I think about it all the time!! Is it moving enough, is it moving right etc!! Baby had a pattern for a bit, then we had that very quiet day and since then it's a lot more haphazard!! My movement it still mostly very low and I think baby is still transverse, so think that must affect how I feel it.


----------



## No Doubt

Also tearing is better than an episiotomy...better and faster healing. But I agree, usually its just something small and most women say they are so into their little one they font even realize the doc stitching them up. It is the horror stories that get you.

Not obsessing over baby movement. With my son he was so active, then it was like he'd tire himself out and have a chill day every now and again. Believe it or not at 15 months he's still like that, lol. I truly believe their personalities start while in the womb. I don't think where or how they move matter wo much as that they move. Its suppose to be so many movements every two hours...like 10 I believe. I did kind of wake up freaking this morning though cause I usually wake up to my little peanut saying good morning, but didn't today. Me and hubbs were very friendly last night and he was behind me and I kind of kept slowing slipping down onto my belly it felt like, so of course I thought I squashed the baby last night. So shook my belly in the shower and all is well! I used to worry about that with my son but obviously he was always fine.

Uhhh, I took my son shopping last night and decided to let him walk and not be in the stroller. It was all good until we got on the move. He sat down and played with this toy while I was looking for clothes for him but then when it was time to go he wanted to explore the entire store. I was trying to get to the register and he wad just trying to go somewhere and laughing the whole time. I'd tell him to come back and he'd look at me, smile and take off. So me and my pregnant self with an arm full of clothes was chasing him down...yay! I finally just picked him up and carried him to the counter...he fought me the whole way. By the time it was all done I was exhausted and even started to sweat! I was thinking it would help tire him out...nope, I was tired and at 9 he was going strong, lol.


----------



## pathos

Oh I have a past. Since it is written in other threads I see no problem to share it with you. 
TMI: I was a sufferer of vaginismus for years - even though the problem is fixed few years ago, its traces are still with me. I am not comfortable with i.e. vaginal examination. And all my muscles down there stiffen when I read about tearing, stitches, the thought of episiotomy makes my stomach sick etc. I am scared to have a re-occurrence of my old trouble as well.

ND wow, 9 cm and yet cesarean birth. In a way, this is my dream birth. Of course I am also terrified of the insertation of the bladder bag pipe. But probably it was done after the epidural in your case? I will check your journal to see if you typed about your recovery. I hope this time around, you will have your dream birth =)

Ziggie, I think I am very selective. I may read hundreds of peaceful stories but my mind will be occupied by the single horror story there. I am glad that you feel reassured. This is the best way to go. And about movement, I have just discovered that my baby either loves or hates cookie monster. When he does not move for a while, I sing along c is for cookie, and he starts moving. Maybe you may try a startling music?

After I got this painful dude in my a... last week, I started to think that everyone is so Hello Kitty about their birth stories, they all cheat :growlmad:


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos, yes the catheter was done after the epi so I didn't feel anything when they did it. And yes, my sons heart rate kept dropping and they tried to keep rolling me but eventually that stopped working and it just wouldn't come back. This is normal because of the pressure on the skull when you have contractions, but there should be pretty quick recovery with the heart rate. When there wasn't and then it just wouldn't come back up there was no other option. I labored long and slow...had it been fast it would have been a vaginal delivery. My recovery was actually quite wonderful. They give you pain meds and a stool softner as sections have a tendency to slow your bowels, but I wad good. Little to no pain at all, closure healed very well. I was in the hospital for 3 days...standard...and the day I went home I was actually vacuuming, lol. Shouldn't have been and hubbs yelled at me, but I felt fine. My only advice would be if they dont give you a softner after a section, ask for it. Cause I've heard other women who have become constipated and bloated and very uncomfortable and in pain because of that.


----------



## Conina

My recovery after the caesarian was fine too. I was out of hospital after less than two days and I had very little pain or discomfort :thumbup:


----------



## dovkav123

Ladies, love reading your birth stories.
I would not choose vaccum, i would go for a c-section. My hospital doesn't use forceps anymore. Also they don't like episiotomies, they prefer the tears, cos i'ts more natural and it tears where it's suppose to, not were the midwive thinks so.
I have had 2 bad leg cramps which led to aching leg afterwards for a couple of days. I find the way to stop cramping, I extend my leg and flex my foot towards me. I do take 300mg Mg.
My baby kicks were so strong last night. I am trying to imagine what he is doing in there, playing with umbilical cord, sucking his toes? It's amazing and a such rewarding feeling!
Ladies, have you felt hi hicups? What did you feel?


----------



## pathos

:haha: vacuuming after arriving home! hehehe that's fast. Oh fast recovery acknowledgments are very encouraging to read, thanks.

Dovkav, so you sound like you made your decision. It is the hospital then? My visit scheduled at the end of October, maybe they have a similar policy[-o&lt; Forceps belong to middle age museum. 

I think hiccups are more rhythmic compared to other movements. when he hiccups my belly jolts/shakes? visually repeatedly.

Yesterday we watched National Geographic's "in the womb" :cry: It was nice.


----------



## BeautifulD

I tore a little bit with my first DD I had three stitches and over all healed REALLY quickly and was cracking on with my new baby andevery day life from the off.

Same with my second dd.

Archie I had a c section and frankly it was horrible in comparison, the procedure itself was fine but the recovery was terrible. It took me a good 8 weeks to feel any kind of normality and 12 weeks at least to feel fully back to normal. I refused at the time to have him turned for my own reasons but I now wish I had at least tried because section is no joke.
That said I have heard lots of positive c section stories :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

Yes...hiccups are more rhythmic. When I felt them there was even a little gurgle with then, lol. I got to see it on the u/s which was cool to see baby jump with them.


----------



## Ziggie

Ah pathos, that explains your fear... Although for me I think the thought of having my stomach cut is scarier eeeeeek!!!!! Ultimately I'm open minded. Baby has been sitting sideways the whole time, so I'm hoping it swings round in time for B day!!!!

I'm thinking of going to the birth centre now instead of the hospital.... I'm going to go and visit it, and if I chicken out on the day I will go to hospital!! Our local hospital can only have 2 women in at a time as it's so rural there's just not enough midwives. It's a shame as apparently it has more rooms, and has recently all been done up so it's all mod cons. But wherever I go at least I know I will pretty much get one to one care. So there are some advantages. 

Isn't it mad we are all starting to discuss the birth!!!!!! Only a few weeks left really!!!!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I know Zig...time will fly by now! I have 10 more weeks...eek!

So when I was leaving work I bent over with my one leg up and my entire lady bits area cramped up something horrible. If felt like I was gonna break in half. Its better now, but I was thinking I might have to have the hubbs come home.


----------



## Ziggie

Ooh that sounds horrific!!!!!

I've been really lucky, aside from the initial bleed I've had no awful symptoms (touch wood!!!!!!!!). No morning sickness, swelling, heartburn, cramps etc etc. I'm fully expecting everything to hit me like a ton of bricks in the third tri :lol: 

The only thing I'm struggling with currently is sleeping...... I don't sleep well, just can't get comfy no matter how I prop myself up :(

And 10 weeks is WAY TOO SOON!!!!!! How did this happen?!!


----------



## pathos

Only %5 are claimed to be born on their due dates. So it can be even 7, 8 weeks, eeek eeek. 

(I still want a sagittarius baby, so bake baby :blush: )


----------



## Abii

Jenni, is that one of those HD live ultrasounds? its so beautiful! I wish I could get one but the closest area that does them is like a 6hr drive:wacko: lol and my husband said no way:( but hose are really cute pictures you got:)

I have a birth plan this time around, with my dd I was completely clueless that you could write/have a birth plan and honestly even though my labor and delivery with her was healthy, I regret some of the stuff that I could of done differently. 
This time I want to try to do it natural and labor at home for as long as I can whereas last time I went to the hospital right away and got the epidural as soon as they offered it(which was a bad idea because 2 hrs before I started pushing it wore off. I felt all of my transition contractions, everything when I pushed her out and even felt the stitches they gave me after she was born, talk about traumatized lol). I would like to labor in a source of water, and I will be doing hypno birthing. I am going to ask them to postpone any routine procedures so that I can do immediate skin to skin and breastfeeding which I didn't get to do last time and am also going to ask that they wait until the cord stop pulsing before letting my husband cut it.

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone by, seems like just yesterday I peed on a stick and cried from being so happy lol.


----------



## HopefulMarla

Just checking up!! Glad everyone is doing good. I can't believe everyone is talking about birth plans!! It seems like it went by quick, looking back. I can't believe it. I am gonna be 29 weeks tomorrow..... CRAZY! How is everyone?!


----------



## No Doubt

30+1


----------



## pathos

i keep getting these featured hospital bag articles - is the universe sending me a message? :haha:


----------



## jen_niferRose

30wks1d here! really tired today.. these dreams are killing me..lol I keep waking up in the middle of a dream, and I am extremely tired when I first wake up because of it i think. Not good dreams either.. :|


----------



## Abii

29 weeks today and all I want to do is sleep haha. Its odd because I've been in the nesting stage for awhile, maybe that just means shes having a growth spurt:haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos, I think the universe is telling you that time will fly and it will be here before you know it. I need to get on it. By this time everything was done for my son. I haven't lifted a fingernail! I need to get the double stroller, buy the take home outfits and pack my bag. Not looking forward to packing and not looking forward to actually putting the stroller together as the first one was a pain! The shopping though...I can handle that, lol.

I also need to move my sons car seat over and put the other one in on the other side. By I, I mean the hubby has a lot to do, lol. I'll take care of the shopping and he can take care of the rest. Ok then, my to do list just got very small! I'm great at managing tasks!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Baby is for sure head down. I had to have a ultrasound today to check his size. His size is good about 3. pounds. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_22337277181586.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HopefulMarla

Yoshi, awesome picture!! My peanut is a ninja in there! He is a kicker for sure..... I haven't even thought about my hospital bag..... Bad sign?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'll probably start packing g my hospital bag this week or next. I keep having horrible heartburn the stuff I have for it hasn't been working.


----------



## Ziggie

3lb! Not bad :D

My sis in law visited this weekend and gave me a hospital bag pre packed with some essentials!!! We still have quite a lot to buy, but know what we are getting just need to physically purchase it. The room we are turning into a nursery needs gutting, it's a big job :/ but I'm finishing work in 5 weeks so that is really going to help.

I'm sleeping better again!! Ditched the maternity pillow (I don't rate it!!!) and have gone back to my multitude of pillows and it's much comfier!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yoshi, cute pic!

Marla, not bad. I think I packed mine around 32 weeks with my son. Probably will do it then too this time.

Zig, you got rid of all the other pillows to use the maternity pillow? You have to keep them all and be cocooned in there, lol. I didn't get rid of a single one...just added the maternity pillow. My hubbs thought I was crazy. Even now when he tries to cuddle I tell him to stop trying to use my maternity pillow on the sly, lol. He's not, just trying to get close.


----------



## pathos

<3 Yoshi, so cute =))

Ahahah ND you made me chuckle.. poor hubbies. Similar here, I always panic and stress about the things to be done but actually I won't do any of them. I am the brain; he is the muscle :haha: On our defense brain part is more demanding and tiring.

I live in a small city and the hospital is 10 minutes away. I am not really thinking of packing a bag but apparently dark grandma panties are a must so i need to do few shopping. 

I also need to discover the gown they provide at the hospital. Many people will see many parts during the labor but at least i need to be covered (from behind) walking at the corridors etc :blush: I am starting to stockpile witch hazel from this day on in case new dudes are gonna pop up :dohh: That`s the nutshell of my hospital bag. The rest hubby can bring, I guess.


----------



## No Doubt

Someone gave me a great tip with my son to use depends and I'm so I'm glad I did...especially with having a section. So I didn't ruin any panties, nor did I have to buy the granny panties. I'm a thong or boy short girl. But the depends were comfy and obviously were designed for bodily fluids. I still used pads, but in case the bleeding was heavy those were perfect. I'll do the same this time.


----------



## Ziggie

ND I kept the pillow as well for a while but ended up ditching it!!!

What are depends...?!


----------



## No Doubt

Like the adult diapers. Some adults use them for incontinence.


----------



## pathos

No Doubt said:


> Like the adult diapers. Some adults use them for incontinence.

hmm that might be a good idea, it sounds very convenient. the thought of diapers is a bit uncomfortable, but granny pants are not also my cup of tea anyhow:fool:. i also think about disposable net pants. if they have black ones, i am buying those.


----------



## No Doubt

The hospital proved the disposable net panties. I don't want those again. I preferred the depends when I had my son. But the ones at the hospital were white with purple trim. At least they tied to get stylish I guess, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

This may be a tmi question - but what should I be expecting in the way of bleeding... Is this like a major period? How long for??? I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## No Doubt

Not tmi at all. A lot of women actually wish their providers would be more honest about what to expect. For me it was about 2 weeks of a light period with the first day I had him being a bit heavy. The third week was more of the brown spotting, but it was longer and heavier than with a normal period. Some women have longer/heavier than that, but what I've heard from most women is about the same as what I've heard. If the bleeding is extreme. Then there's a problem usually so keep an eye on it. But if you deliver at the hospital they watch it while you're there. How that for you...someone checking between your legs for the bleed specifically...yay! It's all so intrusive, but it doesn't bother me cause I figure I'm not the first and won't be the last and its nothing they've never seen before. The lady taking the catheter put was weird cause her face was right there in my crotch, but it was fast so whatever.


----------



## dovkav123

I sleep with 5 pillows. One for my head. 2 others are flat pilllows for my legs, they get a bit elevated it's god for varicose veins. Another pillow(big one) I put under my legs before faling asleep while listening to the music. and then get rid of it before sleeping. And the fifth pillow I keep between my legs.

It's the 4th day now and I am fighting cold. I have no fever, only congestion, headache, running nose. The good thing that I am improving and feeling better every day. My baby doesn't seem to be sick, cos he is more active then ussually. 
Also I had 3 Braxton Hicks contractions in 12 hours.
I have read a research about viral infections during pregnancy. Pregnant woman's immune system is lowered to prevent from body attacking unorn child. Viruses and bacteria may change the womb's enviroment and the baby may have asthma.:( My hubby had asthma when he was a child and my dad has it.
So please stay away from crowded places and eat plenty vitmins fruits and veggies and drink lots of water!

Did you think about the flu shot?


----------



## pathos

Oh I drove my midwife mad last evening. I asked what if the labor starts spontaneously and i still have "rain forests" down there. Then i had to courage to ask what if i :blush::blush: .. well you know what... when i press kind of questions. She said they do not even notice the things that might be slightly gross to us. It comes with the job, its normal, natural and there is nothing shameful about it. 

She is a counter argument against Julia Kristeva and the abject - I am questioning the validity of critical theories now :haha:


----------



## dovkav123

Good question!
I won't be able to shave cos I can't acess.... but my hubby will help me with that. I think I should be clean cos incase of tear I'll need to be shaven by the nurse cos they'll need to fix the damage. It's my thinking. I need to talk to my midwife.
Before my appendix surgery, the nurse had to shaved me:growlmad:


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks ND!! Knowledge is power, and I like to know what's going to happen!!!! I'm not too shy so I think it will be fine with them poking about down there.

I can't access down there either now lol!! Got OH to have a tidy up with his electric clippers the other week :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## No Doubt

Right now I shave by feel and considering I did it with my son, I'll do it with this one. Even if you're bare they'll shave you anyway. They shaved me with my section right at my panty line and id just shaved everything the morning of as I knew I was in labor.


----------



## Ziggie

Our cotbed was delivered today :D be nice to get the nursery set up. Eventually!! Got a lot to do to it! 

Baby has been moving a lot today. Lots of pops and twangs. Not sure what it's doing in there!!!

I'm also grazing all day, or I'm not hungry!! So weird. Yesterday I scoffed a lot in one go for lunch then wasn't hungry all day, felt bloated and yuck. Today I've had porridge, toast, a yoghurt bar, sandwich, crisps.... And I'm still hungry!!!!


----------



## Conina

Hi all! I'm back from a little holiday in donegal, in the far north of Ireland (although confusingly, not in Northern Ireland! ) We hired a house and it was lovely and relaxing, although holidays are v different with the little one than they were before! We were inside before 8 every single night...


----------



## dovkav123

How is everybody doing?
It's getting close! We are in 2 digit countdown!
Have you ladies had CTG? You can read your baby's heart rate (make sure he is getting enough O2 through placenta). My dr. does this test from the week 28.
Are you going to swaddle your newborn or put him in the sleeping bag(outfit)?
I found out my hubby is RH+ and I am RH-, so i'll need antibody shot soon. I am Nervous about it.


----------



## No Doubt

Doing fine here... Lese than two months...lese than 60 days! Eeepppp! I'm getting really excited and I keep having dreams about having my baby. First one was a girl. Second one was a boy, but I think he was a vampire, lol. He was born with almost a full set of teeth and fangs...pregnancy dreams...

My b'day is tomorrow and me and hubbs are hanging out all day Friday. I'm excited. He asked what I wanted to do and I said go to the mall and get some movie theater popcorn, lol. He looked at me like I was crazy, but that's what I want right now. Again, pregnancy...


----------



## Ziggie

Lol funny dream :D

We are good too, except I have a cold. Was awake last night with a horrid sore throat and just feel a bit rough today. 

We've finally stripped the room to be nursery. Plasterer is coming soon!! And I finish work in 4 weeks!!!! I'm SOOOOOO ready. My job is full on, and I do so much commuting. I'm fed up. 

Think we've decided to book a 4d scan too :D


----------



## pathos

Conina, I am so jealous of you! you had a vacation, moreover, you had a vacation in Ireland! I think we will regret our decision to postpone our vacation to summer to save money :dohh: 

Dovkav, I had 2 ctgs so far. I was bored to death the first time, it took 20 minutes roughly, so I brought something to read for the second one. Next week, I will have my 3rd. 

I bought a sleeping bag earlier. Last week I finished reading Karp's "Happiest baby on the block". If the baby turns out be a colic, I am definitely swaddling him. :haha: But I am not going to buy a special "pucktuch". Flannel blankets or muslin clothes should do the trick if necessary. Some people are strictly against swaddling, i am not. What are your plans? 

Happy Birthday no doubt=), less than 60 days... it is exciting and scary!

Ziggie hope you will feel better soon! Yay! You should have few long lazy days and regenerate before the little one arrives. Do you have theme for the nursery?

I saw some pins on the pinterest. Unfortunately, I had to discover the relieving affects of witch hazel earlier. They do not sell tucks here, so I am planning to prepare tuck pads and freezer postpartum pads with w hazel, aloe vera and lavender. I also ordered a donut? pillow... for you know what it is...:blush:


----------



## Ziggie

Pathos I have the same problem, but it's not sore. I've had one before, and that WAS sore so I can sympathise!!! I've bought wet wipes (not baby ones) to try and make sure I'm gentle on it... If you get me ;)

I have bought a pack of 3 swaddles. Not sure if they'll get used but they're there if we want them!! I've also got 2 grobags! Trial and error!!!!!

I want a holiday too, but it's not going to happen I don't think. We are planning a weekend away very soon though, no idea where....

No plans for the nursery. We have some ideas but nothing set in stone or planned yet!!! 

I'm going to buy some gels too for my maternity bag!!!! Soothing cool gels lol :D

I had a proper horrid meltdown this morning. OH told me he wasn't coming to the antenatal class 30 mins before we were due to leave. I'd not been up long, had horrid night sleep because of this horrid cold and was feeling rough and basically went nuclear!!!!!!!! I think I may have told him to F off and I never want to talk to him again............. He's self employed so work often comes first, and it's always been a niggly point, but I maaaaaaaay have over reacted a tiny wee bit I think.

What you reckon?! :lol: 

I still feel irritated, but I did come home with a chocolate cake, so will give him that. I'm not going to tell him they were giving them out free for some reason lol


----------



## Conina

I think when C was born we had swaddles, cellular blankets and gro-bags!! We used the blankets at the start and then when he went into his own room we used gro-bags. He never really liked being swaddled but you don't know that until they get here!! :shrug:

Dovkav the holiday home was only about 3 hours drive from our house - it's not that exotic!!

So as I said on facebook I failed my GTT on Tues. They got me straight back to the hospital on Wed - I was there for HOURS!! I have to monitor my bloods SEVEN times a day :saywhat: and keep an eye on what I'm eating, and go back in 2 weeks. But if my bloods are above what they should be for a few tests in a row I have to ring them. Now, they have been above a few times since I've started, but I don't know whether I have to wait a few days and see if the diet regulates them or should I be ringing them already??


----------



## Conina

Oh, one piece of good news - they don't let people with GD go past their due date so bubs will definitely be here before Christmas :happydance:


----------



## Ziggie

Oh poo!! You could always ring them for advise?! Best to call when you don't need to, than not call when you should have!!!


----------



## Conina

Well as yesterday went on the bloods were fine. It was just first thing in the morning and just after breakfast that it was high. I have an appointment with the doctor on Monday anyway so I think I'll wait and speak to him. Whooping cough vaccine to look forward to!


----------



## Ziggie

Hopefully everything will work out. 

My Dr hasn't offered the vaccine yet. I'm secretly hoping they forget!! 

I'm still feeling super rough with this cold. It's a proper cold!!! Not just man flu lol. Combined with another sleepless night I'm happy I arranged to work from home today... Although I doubt I'll get much done :( yuck.


----------



## Conina

Euww it's bad enough having the cold, but when you're pregnant and can't take much to make it feel better...


----------



## No Doubt

Feel better zig!

I forgot to have ny hubbs get the vaccine. Thanks for the reminder.

32 weeks...wow that feels weird saying that. Going out with the hubbs to celebrate my b'day which was yesterday. Maybe gonna eat like crazy. Luckily my dr appt is this morning and I'm hoping they give me a script for and u/s. I'm gonna ask for one anyway.


----------



## Conina

Happy belated birthday ebony!! Have a lovely evening :hugs:


----------



## Ziggie

Happy birthday!!! 

Also did anyone see they're now linking paracetamol in pregnancy to adhd? Kid you not! 

Nothing is OK in pregnancy. Maybe we should all be in protective bubbles!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ziggie said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> 
> Also did anyone see they're now linking paracetamol in pregnancy to adhd? Kid you not!
> 
> Nothing is OK in pregnancy. Maybe we should all be in protective bubbles!!

Are you actually kidding me!?!? :rofl: whatever next! 
I'm so glad I'm hanging up my pregnancy boots after this one as it reallu is starting to get silly now :nope:


----------



## Ziggie

Nope, dead serious!!! 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...egnancy-raise-risk-child-developing-ADHD.html

https://www.pharmacytoday.co.nz/new...etween-paracetamol-in-pregnancy-and-adhd.aspx

Reading between the lines it doesn't look like a very accurate study... More scaremongering!!!


----------



## Conina

Well when you think about all the women who have taken paracetamol over the years, surely there should be millions of uncontrollable kids running round the place...


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Con. All I could think at your post was "there is"...a bunch of uncontrollable kids. But I blame that on bad parenting for the most part.

I got the take home outfit today...finally! And it's unisex! Its Christmas, but to dress it up for a girl I bought a headband and frilly socks. For a boy I will get socks and a hat...couldn't find any today. But I'll post a pic later. It's super cute and has a little Santa and reindeer on it, and it says Santa's favorite. Eeekkk I'm excited!


----------



## Conina

I know nd-I have one of those uncontrollable kids!! Now I can blame paracetamol lol

That's so exciting about the outfits, it's all getting so close!!


----------



## BeautifulD

It's the same as 'if you're born by c section you're five times more likely to have allergies' really!?!?! Me and my two brothers were born by c section and none of us have allergies! Funnily enough that coincided with them relaxing the c section rules!


----------



## Ziggie

I saw that documentary BD!! 

I'm awake again, with this stupid cold again :( baby has no hope the amount of paracetamol I'm taking!!! 

It's a niggling headache and sore throat keeping me awake at night. And just feeling slightly rough. Plus a slight tickly cough that hurts my head. 

So fed up of it now, it's hard enough sleeping as it is :(


----------



## No Doubt

OK, here are my pics. Front and back of the santa outfit and the socks and bow for a girl with it. If it's a boy we're gonna do more manly socks and a hat. Then because it was just too stinking cute, I got a girl outfit with headbands and will get some frilly socks. I had no luck finding a boy outfit so will have to go search for one. Oh and me yesterday at 32 weeks. I feel huge, like this is how big I was when I was ready to deliver my son, but everyone keeps telling me I look smaller, so that can't be right. Still only gained 20lbs though so yay! Still shooting for no more than 25 this pregnancy.


----------



## pathos

:dohh: i took paracetamol whenever i had migraine... oh it is so very nice to know that those paracetamols are going to give me back migraines - a vicious cycle!

<3 cute outfits No Doubt! Do you have a "feeling" regarding the gender? 

Oh Ziggy hehe, I have no problems now but I fear that i cannot endure postpartum recovery, joys of bf, possible baby blues and that damn violent pain in my ... again! 

So I am curious if you are planning to use natural products you know to help with labor. I am thinking of eating dates. I am not dying for the taste, and they kind of look like cockroaches to me, but almost everyone swears by them :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

No specific feelings about the gender. People keep asking but I honestly don't know.

What do you mean by help with labor, like help bring it on? I plan on using the old fashioned way...sex. The doctor told us to with my son and it helped so if things start seeming like they're not moving along like it seemed to not be with my son, then that's what we'll do.


----------



## Conina

Looks more and more like I'll be having another c-section so I'm not really thinking along those lines. Although with c, NOTHING worked! He was just too comfy lol.

Nd those outfits are gorgeous!!! And you're looking great


----------



## No Doubt

Con why is it looking like another section?


----------



## Conina

Well they said even when c was born that if I had another that was as big it would probably be a section again. That's why they were giving me more scans. Now with the GD it looks even more likely. The Dr on Wednesday was, well not pushing me towards it but certainly saying it's something I should be preparing for


----------



## No Doubt

That sucks. Its hard having to go that route when you don't want to. Maybe you should prepare yourself prepare for that but still plan on a vaginal just in case. I'm sorry hun. I hope you still get to give birth how you like.


----------



## Conina

Tbh I've had it in my head for a while. I don't mind really, in fact in some ways it'll be easier, knowing when I'm going in so c can be looked after etc. The only thing is that I won't be able to drive after, and DH can't drive so we'll be a bit house-bound. Which wasn't too bad when c was born, since it was summer and we could walk most places. But if the weather's bad it's not going to be fun. And we won't be able to go anywhere on Christmas Day :-(


----------



## No Doubt

I'd probably enjoy not going anywhere on Christmas day as every year we are either traveling to family, or they come here to us. So it's just really busy! This year though we are clearly not going anywhere and no one is coming in as we liked having the first few weeks for ourselves to adjust after ds, so we'll do it again this time. Might allow new years to be something though.


----------



## No Doubt

I took a spill in the hall way this morning. Not sure if I really did too much (all I did was run to the grocery store) or if I just didn't take enough care, but I was trying to get breakfast together and kept feeling dizzy. I kept sitting down and felt better then I'd get back up and feel worse. So then I was trying to wash my hands really quick, raw sausage, then I was trying to get to the couch and my body just gave out on me. I was dizzy and starter to go...I felt it coming and my head and neck was hurting, and that was it. Hubbs told me I can't go shopping by myself anymore as he thinks my body just can't take. Sweet of him, but I'm just mad about feeling so limited like I can't do anything...


----------



## Conina

Awww no nd. Hope everything's Ok and you're feeling better now. Glad that your hubby is being careful with you but I get that there's only so much resting you can do with a toddler!


----------



## Abii

We got our 4D u/s done on the 3rd and it turned out great:) Lilia gave us some great pictures and we got a dvd of the whole ultrasound plus a heartbeat bear. I can't believe that she will be here in just a few weeks, I am beyond ready and excited to meet her:cloud9:
Anyway here are some pictures of the u/s. I hope everyone is doing well:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Lilia3D4DpicsBW.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









Lilia3D4Dpics.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ziggie

ND the outfit is so cute and you look fab!!! Look after yourself!!! 

Con - a really positive book to read about having the birth you want despite what Dr's may suggest is called 'stand and deliver'. It's actually a cool book all round, humorous and easy to read so I'd recommend it anyway!! My friend lent it to me after her baby. 

Abii those photos are so clear!!! We are having one on Saturday I can't wait!!!! 

As for me I'm STILL sick!!!!!!!!! Off work today to try and knock it on the head once and for all. Worst cold I've had in a long time. Boo.


----------



## No Doubt

Abii, cute photos!

Thanks gals. Hubbs told me in the middle not the night to make sure I drink plenty of water today, so I think I really scared him. He kept checking asking how I felt all day yesterday. I feel fine..just really not sure what happened. I've felt dizzy and lightheaded before, but it usually goes away after I sit for a few minutes. Definitely gonna take it easy though.


----------



## Conina

Awww gorgeous photos!

So, dr's appointment this morning and yet more needles - this time the flu and whopping cough vaccines. He spent ages looking for the heartbeat - bubs was kicking me furiously so I knew it was fine! I've come to the conclusion he's just useless with a Doppler...

My bloods


----------



## No Doubt

Lol about the doppler Con...they can't ever get it right on you.


----------



## No Doubt

I had my appt Friday morning and I almost ended up cussing out receptionist. Because there are 6 different doctors that could deliver me they tell us to rotate through them throughout the pregnancy. They have 5 different locations and one of them is right up the street from my house...hence this is the one I go to. The next that isn't that far I go to for same day appts when necessary, but they usually only have the same two doctors at my location. So I tried the next best and then none of the doctors are working for when I'm supposed to go back in 2 weeks and the next available appt at my location is 3 weeks. I was getting pissed as scheduling was taking forever and I told the lady that I was trying to be flexible but I have to work off my schedule, my husband's schedule who works opposit me 3 days out of the week and then their schedule at the office. The doctor who happens to be the head of the practice ended up coming out to see what the problem was and I told him. I told him I could drive to one of the other 3 locations as they are all 30-45 mins away on a good day with no traffic and the two I can get to only have me seeing the same two docs. I told them if they thought they had a problem now, there would be a bigger problem at L&D as I'm not letting someone whose never even looked at my chart deliver me...I'd tell the doc to fly a kite and refuse to work with him/her. He said he understood and that it was in part poor scheduling on his part and then reminded me they have evening hours. I told him I was even trying to schedule those as they work for me and hubbs on Mon and Tues, but the lady kept telling me they didn't have anyone available. He told her that she is to add OB patients for evening hours regardless. She said "oh yeah...I know" and as soon as he was gone I was trying to schedule again, I asked for evening and she said "we don't have anything"...WTF!!! I ended up booking my appts through the rest of my pregnancy cause I'm not dealing with this crap. This wasn't my normal scheduler if you will, so hopefully I my normal lady will be back, cause that one is a hot mess.


----------



## Conina

Eughh nd thats so frustrating. Glad you've got them sorted now.


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry for the rant, that post was way longer than I thought, lol.


----------



## pathos

Oh wonderful pictures Abi, so clear :baby:

Conina, you may not be alone :thumbup:

Yesterday I was also told that c section is a possibility for me. Baby measures a bit large. It will be decided on my 35th week by the docs at the hospital.

ND, scheduling maddens me. I also deal with my second most feared thing in the word... the dentist. Now that ctgs are every 2 weeks, and there is also midwife appointments, I spent my days on the phone with the receptionists. On the top of that I have teeth cleaning sessions :cry:

I hope you are feeling well. Yesterday, I bought a pack of adult diapers on your suggestion. I am starting with the hospital bag this week.


----------



## No Doubt

Crap! I still need to do that. How do I keep forgetting these things? I swear I'm gonna do all that this weekend, put the car seat in and move my sons over, get and put together the stroller (may have to wait until my discount comes through), and pack my bag. I'm not doing anything else until these things are done. I had a plan to clean my house room by room per day, but I can't even do that. I need some energy!


----------



## Conina

I know I've a couple more weeks than you, but I have done - nothing! Literally, nothing. Zero. Zip. 

We haven't worked out if we can borrow a double buggy yet, I have bought precisely two outfits, no nappies or anything. I haven't even got C's baby clothes down from the attic to see if they're useable. This poor child is going to be naked!!


----------



## Conina

Oh, and we haven't sourced the moses basket yet. Because they can use them for such a short time, our group of friends has one basket which is passed around, so we each only have to buy a new mattress each time. (I love the idea that all our kids have slept in it!!) But I'm not sure where it currently is and, since another friend is due about a month after me, whether she's called dibs!!


----------



## Ziggie

We did a mad flurry at 20 weeks then it all ground to a halt. We have a nursery to fully deck out. But I think we have most of everything we might need, and anything extra we need will have to be bought after the event!!!!

I'm still in bed sick. Bleeding hell!! They mean it when they say your immune system is crap when you're pregnant :(

Although baby has been super active yesterday and today, it's like I can feel every movement at the moment!!! And my stomach ripples and squirms!


----------



## pathos

i bought an ecological baby safe washing powder as if i have any baby clothes to wash :haha:


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies:) its interesting how siblings can look so much alike but different at the same time, Lilia looks identical to Zoai in u/s except for the nose:haha:
It also has just hit me that we only have a few weeks left! Someone in my due date group on facebook gave birth today to a little boy at only 30w2d gestation, he weighs 3lbs 9oz, after seeing her post that it really hit me, I can't believe I will have 2 kiddo's in 9 ish weeks:shock:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

8 weeks until my due date!


----------



## No Doubt

So I've been at home sick tonight for the past two days. Tried to still vacuum and mop for some stupid reason. Feeling hot and tired now. Pretty sure it's the flu. By the time I got home Wednesday I thought I was gonna die. I had headaches and body aches and a fever. My fever broke at some point Wednesday night and the body aches had stopped by the time I woke Thursday morning. Still kind of keep having headaches, but now my throat and chest are sore from my nose draining down through my sleep. I'm spraying Lysol like crazy hoping my hubbs and Virtue don't get sick.


----------



## dovkav123

No doubt, I am sorry about your fever. Try all your best to kill it without pills. You have to drink lots of hot liquids and sweat under the sheets. Cover your head too. Hope and pray it'll go away soon!
I had a 5 day cold too, I am glad it was just running nose and a sorethroat.

Ladies! I think I am starting to experience mini incontinence, for a few weeks now I feel and see tiny drops of the urine in my panties. Kegels, should i do them 50 a day?

When are you getting your scans to look if the baby is headown?
My dr. wants to see it by the week 34.


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks Dov. I'm feeling better, but still have some recuperating to do. Haven't taken anything as I just generally dont when preggo.

I'm gonna ask for a scan at my next appt on Tuesday just cause I want one. I hate the every two week appts already, soon it will be every week. But at my last one the doctor felt and baby is head down, so no worries here. His/her butt is up in my rib right now...feels wonderful, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

ND you know I sympathise!!! I'm STILL feeling woolley headed and snotty. But getting better finally and back in work fro yesterday. I just took paracetamol and slept. 

I don't think we get a scan now, the midwife measures the bump and feels baby at every appointment. I have a private scan tomorrow though, can't wait!! I'm 99.9% sure back is still transverse though.... I can't see it moving. I hope it does!!!! Still a few weeks before I have to get serious and tell it off lol


----------



## Conina

Sorry nd, that sucks. Lots of hot drinks and I really hope your LO doesn't get it. 

The 'good' thing (if there is such a thing) about the GD is that I'm getting lots of scans-once every 2 weeks. But generally the MW can tell by feeling your tummy anyway. 

My blood sugar was all over the place for a couple of days so they were going to put me on tablets, but predictably the bloods have been fine since I told them. Luckily, since the hospital seem to have forgotten to send the order through to my doctors. :dohh: So now I won't be able to get them till Monday at least-Let's hope the bloods continue to behave themselves!


----------



## pathos

no doubt, I hope you are feeling better now. Fall comes with a tricky weather. Even if you take good care of yourself, people at work cough and sneeze so it is very difficult to avoid getting sick. 

our baby is transverse as well. i need no scans, especially when he stretches, one can see the silhouette. 

My bellybutton is up as of today. Anyone else?


----------



## Ziggie

Pretty obvious here too pathos. I can feel it myself, I get a hard bump either side of my belly button/stomach :) can feel it's head and bum either side! 

My belly button is like the black hole of calcutta so don't see it ever popping out lol!!!! 

Con GD sounds like a pain in the bum :(


----------



## BeautifulD

I went to my gp yesterday because I've been suffering period type pains along side the occasional stabbing/burning in my c section scar. I phoned my maternity assessment unit and she seemed to think it was a urine infection, if not could be adhesions on my c section scar so said to go to my gp and if my urine is clear make an appointment for consultant. 

Anyway urine was clear and I already have a positioning appointment with my consultant at 34 weeks. So I'll mention it then.

the dr couldn't seem to feel her head where it should be, I thought nothing of it until last night when she got hicupps and I felt them really high up :wacko: I usually feel them low down which would suggest the little monkey has flipped! I REALLY hope not I would be gutted to have another section.

zig I have a suuuuper deep belly button too lol. I never ever get an outie when pregnant!


----------



## Conina

Zig GD is a pain in the butt. Or a pain in the finger-7 blood tests a day!! 

My belly button isn't exactly an outie but it just looks...weird!

BD even if she has flipped, there's still time for her to somersault again!


----------



## BeautifulD

I went to my gp yesterday because I've been suffering period type pains along side the occasional stabbing/burning in my c section scar. I phoned my maternity assessment unit and she seemed to think it was a urine infection, if not could be adhesions on my c section scar so said to go to my gp and if my urine is clear make an appointment for consultant. 

Anyway urine was clear and I already have a positioning appointment with my consultant at 34 weeks. So I'll mention it then.

the dr couldn't seem to feel her head where it should be, I thought nothing of it until last night when she got hicupps and I felt them really high up :wacko: I usually feel them low down which would suggest the little monkey has flipped! I REALLY hope not I would be gutted to have another section.

zig I have a suuuuper deep belly button too lol. I never ever get an outie when pregnant!


----------



## No Doubt

I have a deep bellybutton too which my hubbs falls endless. It doesn't poke out when preggo, but it comes to the surface I guess you could say.

This damn cold is driving me insane. I hate not being able to spend time with my son. All he wants to do is cuddle me and I have to push him away so he won't get sick. Then he cries and I feel so bad. I miss him. And I miss cuddling with my hubbs at night, no kisses...this sucks!

Anyone whose on #2 or higher feel the bh more this go round? I do and I definitely think they are stronger. I had one yesterday that felt like a proper early contraction. I actually want this baby to come early. Of course I want the baby go cook as long as necessary, but I am so ready. With my son I wasn't feeling ready until it was time. This time...I'm ready! And this baby feels bigger than my son, and stronger. This one puts up some powerful kicks and punches that sometimes make me squirm and wanna push back, lol. I never felt out of room with my son, but I do with this one. Even though my son was up high,pretty much until he came,I never felt out of breath or like he was in my ribs. Definitely get that with this one, which also means eating is limited. Ok, I'm gonna stop complaining now...rainbows, and sunshine and bunny rabbits and skittles. Its all good,lol.


----------



## Ziggie

Well I was wrong, baby has moved head down!!! It's a little chubber, 3lb!!!

https://i61.tinypic.com/2jshon.jpg

https://i62.tinypic.com/2upd935.jpg


----------



## Conina

Awww zig how gorgeous!! Look at his/her little face! 

Nd i think I'm actually less uncomfortable this time round. Last time I had really bad pains like he was pushing right up in my ribs. Nothing like that this time. In fact I was slightly freaking out this morning, bubs was having a very quiet day. But s/he is moving a bit more now


----------



## Ziggie

Thank you!! I can't stop looking at it :D We got 5 photos and a dvd. Baby was very active!!! The last photo made us smile lol looks like it's frowning!! <3

I've been pretty OK comfort wise. Except today.... Today my little bum friend is very very sore :( I think it might actually be from all the coughing I've done this past week!!!! Think a Dr trip might be I'm order for some treatment..... :(

BD I hope you get the all clear!


----------



## No Doubt

Zig, so cute! I love the face in second one, lol. Its like baby was saying "leave me alone".


----------



## cazi77

Lovely pics zig!


----------



## pathos

Oh all those facial expressions...:cry::cry: we have tiny humans inside! Wonderful pictures :flower:


----------



## Ziggie

Thank you :D

It's mad isn't it pathos. I think having the scan has definitely helped me visualise my baby (it's not a puppy!!! :lol: ). 

I just ordered some tuck pads!! At like 4.30am lol. I think nd recommended them?!! My butt is so sore :( luckily I have some of the proper ointment from when I had one before a long while ago so started applying that yesterday. But man, so uncomfortable!!! And not an issue you can openly whine about to people lol


----------



## No Doubt

Not my recommendation, but I hope they help.


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww Zig! What amazing pictures <3


----------



## HelenJane

Omg the heart burn is SO bad and I can't move very well and I struggle to walk and struggle to sleep. I feel super rubbish and it happened as soon as I hit 3rd tri! 
I didn't feel like this so early last time. I dont think I can last another 10 weeks lol :-(


----------



## Conina

Helen - isn't it weird, how no 2 pregnancies are alike? I would say my heartburn isn't as bad this time, but I would swap it for the GD any day...

Zig - what are tuck pads?

I feel like we're SLIGHTLY more organised after this weekend. The moses basket has been found - it's in storage but we can have it anyway, so we just need a new mattress. We can also borrow a double buggy :happydance: and even better, it's a really funky one!

We went to Mothercare on Sat and bought bubs a snowsuit and a gift set with about 8 different items (vest, babygro, hat, bib etc). Still have to get out C's old stuff and see what we can salvage. Oh, and we bought nappies!! (I mean newborn ones, we're ALWAYS buying other nappies!) So we're getting there! It still only has like 3 outfits however. I have a Next voucher so might go in and pick up, even packs of vests and babygros just to have.


----------



## No Doubt

Finally feeling a bit better. Only woke with two coughing fits last night so that's improvement. Gonna try and tackle work today but if I get tired I'm going home. I obviously didn't get anything checked off my list this weekend, so the stroller, car seat and overnight night bag will all have to get done this weekend I guess. I have an appt tomorrow morning. Dreading going in just cause I don't want to and its a bit of an inconvenience, but whatever...if I must, I must. My throat is still so sore and I sound like I swallowed a frog, but hopefully hot tea will sooth that. I wish I had chamomile.


----------



## pathos

:happydance: we started with the nursery. Bed, dresser and glider chair are assembled. i also bought some clothes. i will start doing the laundry tomorrow. We are planning to cloth diaper, so i also need to wash the prefolds 4 times. (if it is going to be a section, 5 -6 weeks left for us). 

tuck pads, although they do not sell here =(- are life savers if you have piles or stitches after v birth. they are pads with hamamelis water (witch hazel) on postpartum recovery lists, i saw that people sprayed sanitary pads with witch hazel, aloe vera and lavender oil and put them in freezer (frost bite??) for instant relief.


----------



## Ziggie

Yep they're pads with witch hazel on them!! I have no idea who mentioned them then!! I also bought witch hazel gel :) thought they will come in handy no matter what!! 

Sounds like everyone is starting to make real progress!! We just had the builder round, he's going to start on the nursery next week, so we can plaster and start decorating!!!! Can't wait to get it done.

We bought newborn disposable nappies, and need to buy our cloth ones soon. And I have the urge to get the pram out and play with it lol. Feel like I need to practice using it, getting in and out the car etc!! Plus I need to practice putting the car seat in and out :lol:


----------



## cazi77

Ugh had the worst 24 hours!!!

Had a minor car crash last night and as a precaution went to L+D to get checked out as I had some pain over my upper bump. When I got to hospital I was put on monitor and contracting 4in 10 mins. They then did the fetal fibronectin test which came back positive. I then had medication to stop contractions and steroids just in case and was admitted overnight. 

Thankfully all seems ok and after a 2 dose of steroids have been discharged. Just hope all stays quiet and I don't have to go back for another 8 weeks!!


----------



## Ziggie

Oh no!!!! Hope it's all ok now... Stay put baby!


----------



## No Doubt

Yikes cazi! Hope all is ok and baby stays in there!


----------



## Conina

Oh cazi what a nightmare! Stay where you are little one!


----------



## calibelle

Cazi, that sounds scary! :flower: Hope you're not to sore after the accident.

Ziggie, what a cutie pie!

ND glad you're on the mend and starting to feel better.

Ugh, My last day of work is Nov 4, can not wait. Walking up and down the hills of San Francisco is no joke. 

Had a sizing scan today, my little Nugget is an estimated weight of 4 pounds, 12 ounces. And should weigh in between 8-9 pounds, of course this is an estimate. 

I am thinking of doing a tummy cast, anyone else? And is anyone else wearing a Halloween costume?
 



Attached Files:







Monique's baby.JPG
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Love the pic Cali! And yes I'm thinking of a belly cast too! And yes I want to wear a costume or paint my belly!


----------



## BeautifulD

Holy moly Cazi!!! You poor thing!

Everything crossed little one stays a cooking! Xx


----------



## cazi77

Still cooking and everything seems to have calmed down thank goodness! Am suffering from killer heartburn tonight!!


----------



## pathos

cazi, i m glad that both of you are fine now :hugs:.


----------



## Conina

Is that one time when you can actually be glad about having heartburn?


----------



## dovkav123

pathos said:


> :happydance: we started with the nursery. Bed, dresser and glider chair are assembled. i also bought some clothes. i will start doing the laundry tomorrow. We are planning to cloth diaper, so i also need to wash the prefolds 4 times. (if it is going to be a section, 5 -6 weeks left for us).
> 
> tuck pads, although they do not sell here =(- are life savers if you have piles or stitches after v birth. they are pads with hamamelis water (witch hazel) on postpartum recovery lists, i saw that people sprayed sanitary pads with witch hazel, aloe vera and lavender oil and put them in freezer (frost bite??) for instant relief.

how do you call those tuck pads in german? I am interested!

I am interested in cloth daipering too. What did you buy? I have seen in the babywalz catalog they have flanelltuch and mullwindel, molontuch, mullwaschlappen, mehrzwecktuch. They don't seem to have cloth daiper covers(little pants) like in United states. Would you please explain all those different cloths and how to use them?


calibelle, I have lived in the north bay for 12 years and now I am here in Germany for 2 years. Love and miss SF a lot!

we just had a CTG, and heard our baby's heartbeat for the first time and it was perfect. In 20 min the heart rate was 120-160bpm. 
I don't have contractions so no preterm labor!

My anti-d profilxis shot is due now. I am so scared. How my body will react? It's done from human blood, me and my baby still can catch unknown virus:( I am rh- and my hubby is RH+. My and baby's blood mixing is very rear but it can happen. If I had trauma, I could have 72 hours to do a shot and prevent from my anitbodys building for RH+. If I have silent bleeds, I may miss that moment. It may not hurt this baby but the second one could have problems if he has rh+.
Some countries don't do anti-d shot, dr. just checks in women's blood for anti-d immunoglobulin. If she has developed, then she needs a shot.
Here in Europe any woman who is RH- gets a shot. Father is not tested at all. If he is RH-, baby has no problems.


----------



## pathos

@dovkav, 

I haven't seen tuck pads so far, but since they are pads soaked in witch hazel, wipes sold for hemorrhoids should do the trick. Nearly all piles "salbe" brands offer wipes, i.e. hametum. I bought witch hazel water and I am planning to soak cotton pads in a container and put them in the fridge :thumbup: Witch hazel is Zaubernuss in German but it is usually sold as Hamameliswasser.

As to cloth diapers - phew...I will try, but when you talk about cloth diapering, the market is very old school, so many cloth diapering mothers are forced to shop online.

Anything starts with mull is muslin =) Mullwindeln is actually same with muslin clothes, people use for various things. But in Germany, they also use them as flats - imagine very old school cloth diapers with pins and needles... ok now they do it with snappy. 

Mullwaschlappen is the same... simple muslin clothes but smaller size - used for cleaning spills, baby fluids etc. :dohh:

Moltontucher, molton is a thick fine %100 cotton fabric. It is very absorbent. It has some variations, i.e. one side molton, the other side plastic. To my knowledge, it is used as a changing pad or mattress protector :shrug: They can be also used for swaddling if both sides are cotton. Some people use small size moltontucher as prefold cloth diapers for nights. Than it is called moltoneinlage. 

Diaper inserts are called "einlage" in general. 

Flanelltuch is receiving blanket. They are also used as flats in old school cloth diapering. 

We decided to use cotton prefolds - because all in ones, pocket diapers and other material such as microfaser, bamboo etc take more time to dry and you do not want that with a winter baby in German weather. No trockner, and no intention to buy one. 
 
Cloth diaper covers are called "überhose". There are many different kinds of überhosen. Flushable liners are called (einweg) Windelvlies.

I do not know if it is German or Austrian, there is a brand called Popolini. It has a wide range of stoffwindeln. It sells solo überhosen but they are without pockets (google: popolini popo wrap) . I wanted one with pockets so I bought Blueberry Capri from ebay :haha: Popolini also has prefolds. I bought Xkko brand, its organic and its cheaper. It is a Czech brand and it has a .eu web shop in English- where you can order stuff with better prizes. Popolini ones were very expensive in comparison.

Disana wool diapers (strickwindlen) are also very popular. It is a German brand, so it is easily available at baby stores. If you are into lanolin, that is the brand to go by. 

To visualize the German terms for cloth diapering you can use this site: https://www.blumenkinder.eu/shop/Stoffwindeln:::13.html


----------



## pathos

calibelle <3 oh those cheeks, they must be so soft, oh i m making cookie monster sound, so kissable hom nomnom.

belly cast seems a very tempting idea. I will miss it. But storage issue keeps me thinking. Probably I wont display it :shrug: where to put it? If it is going to end up at the basement... and damn i am so huge, its gonna take up so much space :haha:


----------



## Ziggie

Yes the tuck pads look like thin cotton pads. They're wet, soaked with witch hazel :) 

Today I saw the nurse and had my flu jab, and my whooping cough jab. AND I saw the doc about my other little issue and she examined me!! Wasn't expecting that, but have some suppositories now so I'm happy. Full on morning :lol:

Cali that scan is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## pathos

Ziggie said:


> Yes the tuck pads look like thin cotton pads. They're wet, soaked with witch hazel :)
> 
> Today I saw the nurse and had my flu jab, and my whooping cough jab. AND I saw the doc about my other little issue and she examined me!! Wasn't expecting that, but have some suppositories now so I'm happy. Full on morning :lol:
> 
> Cali that scan is so cute!!!!!!

Oh the joys of pregnancy :winkwink: So yours is eternal I guess. I hope suppositories help and they are not space rocket size! Mine hurt like 4 days, violent pain, agony. It drained the life out of me. I was not even constipated. Those who gave birth before talk about this "ring of fire", i think i have an idea how it burns burns burns :haha:.


----------



## calibelle

Thanks ya'll! Can't wait to meet this little person.

DovKat, Germany must be culture shock? Though the Bay Area still shocks me. Where else can you see a pale, pale white woman with jet Black hair with a spiderweb tattooed on her face and man with one arm and one leg dancing -- all on the same block.

That's why I love these forums. Got my German diaper lesson today. :thumbup:

@ Pathos

I never thought about where I would put the cast, lol. Our apartment is so tiny already. Maybe maternity photos are a better idea?:shrug:

My shower is this weekend and sadly all I keep thinking is that I can take a nap after. Suddenly so tired. 

My blood pressure has been spiking so I have to have antepartum testing and labs to watch for Pre E, sigh. So bummed.


----------



## BeautifulD

calibelle said:


> Cali I feel you on that! I feel like that every day at the moment, so exhausted and still have so much to do. At this rate I'll be packing my hospital bag in labour :haha:
> 
> Sorry about your blood pressure hun, they seem to be doing a good job at keeping an eye on it! Fingers crossed it doesn't turn into Pre E x


----------



## Conina

Well I was back at the hospital yesterday and they've put me on insulin :nope:. So that's three injections a day along with the seven blood tests :dohh:. 

She also told me my iron was low (first I'd heard) so iron tablets too. That'll help the constipation... :dohh:

Crap day all round!


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww sorry con :( 

Make sure you get some lactulose (sp ) to help you go because iron constipation is horrific :argh:


----------



## Conina

BeautifulD said:


> Awww sorry con :(
> 
> Make sure you get some lactulose (sp ) to help you go because iron constipation is horrific :argh:

I think I had that when I was on iron after Conor was born - I'll ask the pharmacist :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry about all of that Con. As if just being preggo isn't enough. At least it's not that long now.

No update on me really. Had my appt on Tuesday, all was good. Baby was still head down. A while five minutes and I was out of there, lol. This cold is sticking around as far as the cough, but definitely feeling better. Woke feeling better today than I have so steady improvement. Work is getting stressful and I want to punch everyone in the face! Six more weeks and I'll be out of there...at least for a little while.


----------



## dovkav123

No doubt, your maternity leave is so close!!!!! Hang in there!!:hugs:

Con,Spoonful of any kind of oil a day will help with constipation.:flower:

Cali, I was born in Europe, so German culture, food is related to my home. IN USA I always learned and experienced new things every day. I miss great public relationships in bussiness and I miss just a one second smile form a stranger. It was common to hear a compliment about my shoes or hair while I am standing in the line in the grocery store or so.

I had appoinment with my midwive and she really worked hands on my belly, she noticed that baby is not head down yet, but he still has space to move, so no worries yet. Listened to a heartbeat and all went very well.
My blood tests came back and I have elevated liver values and high cholesterol. Liver problem is a news for me but cholesterol I was always high. I'll watch my animal fat intake and my liver will improve after the birth, it's amazing organ, regenerates really quickly.
Next job is to get my compression stockings.


----------



## pathos

Here, baby is still transverse. I am still planning to eat 6 dates (week 35), drink raspberry leaf tea (week 34) and maybe try epo pills towards the end ... in case he decides to turn.

Dovkav, I was born in Greece and raised in Turkey, Cyprus, Jordan... (archaeologist parents), and North European culture is very different to me. Especially the food. I am into the Mediterranean/Near Eastern cuisine. This brings me to artichokes. Artichokes do wonders for the liver. If you like the taste, eat plenty of artichokes.

And Conina, okra is the perfect remedy for constipation.

Weird these are the two and only things I crave since the beginning.


----------



## Conina

Pathos-I don't think I've ever had either of those things! I'll definitely try the oil however


----------



## Conina

Next drama - DH's work want him to go to the US from the 9th - 12th December... I'm due the 21st and it's likely that I'll be brought in early...


----------



## No Doubt

Geez Con...it just keeps coming for you! Do you think he'll go? Don't they know you're preggo?! Jobs can be so selfish...I can't believe they'd ask him to go with a baby on the way...regardless of if you're brought in early or not. You could just go early on your own.


----------



## Conina

You know, it never even occurs to me that I could go early - C was so comfy he was never coming out, so I just assume this one will be the same! 

DH's boss knows I'm pregnant and is very apologetic about even asking, but they really want him over there for some event that's happening at that time. He hasn't agreed just yet...

We have a friend who's a midwife in the hospital we're going to so I've texted her to see when they would be likely to bring me in. Just waiting to hear..


----------



## jen_niferRose

checking in.. 34wks as of yesterday! Had my baby shower this weekend, and it was amazing! Loved the decor, and all the people that came! pretty sure we just about everything we need now! 

Decided to work till 37wks.. 3 weeks of work left!! cannot wait.. I can't wake up on time for work anymore..lol luckily no one really seems bothered by it..


----------



## pathos

Uhh Conina, really bad timing for a transatlantic travel :dohh: - how long will he stay if he agrees to go? Do you have family nearby?

We do not have private insurance so if we want a family room, we have pay for it. Do you think sharing a room with another new mama is ok, or should we book a private room? In case of c section, it will a bit expensive (3-4 days) :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Goodness Pathos. I hate stuff like that. I wish people would realize that some things are better left for privacy...like having and caring for a newborn. I would splurge on the private room personally, but I know cost is a factor, so if you got it, I definitely say do it. We have private rooms and I definitely don't think I could have done shared. Between my checkups and the baby checkups I already felt like I was interrupted every minuted. Double that for another mama and her baby...


----------



## Ziggie

Con sorry you're having a sucky time :hugs:

Pathos, if you can afford the room I'd go private. 

Hope everyone else is good :D

We had a weekend away this weekend just gone. Was lovely but I'm definitely feeling slower!!!! I'm due to finish work next Wednesday!!!!!!!!! But I have so much work to do I think I will have to work a few more days over :( :( at least the end is in sight. 

Baby still has no real pattern of movement other than quiet few days and mad active few days!! Think it tires itself out lol


----------



## No Doubt

Zig, can't someone else pick up the slack? I wouldn't work a day more than I had to. But my job seems to not care about their people so much so that's probably why I don't care about finishing our whatever work is there. Seeing how I'm working until baby comes though it really doesn't matter.

My son used to do that when I was preggo with him...be really active a few days then just chill for day. I used to shake my belly to get him to move, lol.

These 5.5 weeks can't go fast enough! I'm so ready to have this baby. I say that but I still haven't gotten the double stroller, ordering that next week or this week, still haven't done the carseats, will do that tonight, and still haven't packed my bag, this will probably happen in the evenings this weekend. My hubbs works evenings, so I'll have him bring my bag up and then me and ds can pack. This means it'll probably take every evening this week cause he unpacks ad I pack and then hands it to me, lol. Very productive, lol.

Speaking of the hospital bag I'm gonna take a smaller bag this time. Last time I took a big one cause of my hubbs stuff and the new baby gear, but how big are these outfits really and hubbs only stayed one night in the hospital. There was so much extra to unpack I thought.


----------



## Ziggie

It's going to fly by ND!!!!! 

And nope, no one can do what I need to do. I work with children and families, and case manage so basically no one else knows what I've done or the ins and outs of my cases... And I have reports to write up and I have to make sure everything is up to date to hand over to another worker. I don't even have time to say bye to some of my kids I work with or introduce the new worker which sucks. But it's not my fault... Ah well :) plus the days extra I do I can tag onto the end so I won't lose them. 

Booked myself in for a maternity massage this weekend to forget about it :D


----------



## No Doubt

I want one of those too! I had one with my son and loved it. I wanted to fall asleep. The lady kept talking though...not a lot, just the whole through. It would be quiet and then she'd break in with some conversation. I may get one when I'm ready to pop for real, lol.


----------



## Ziggie

I suspect I might book another one in a few weeks if this one is good lol!! I've booked my friend a massage too as a surprise as she's had a rubbish year. Just hoping I can manage to get her there without having to tell her what's happening!!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Just checking in, how is everyone doing? I'm now finishing up my course work which is due before baby arrives and trying to sell my house. We've been negotiating on offers today and if it goes through we'll be moving BEFORE baby gets here. Crazy I know but I'm not overly keen on our local school. 

I've now been moved from consultant led to midwife care as baby is average size. They're not too worried at this point about the problems we had earlier on.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Ziggie

That's great news Jenni!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear it Jen. We are gonna be moving too, but I refused to do all that while trying to have a child. We will put the house on the market by the end of the month and see what happens.


----------



## pathos

My h wants to use his paternal leave for a year :dohh:, i don't want to look after two babies, plus %30 of his salary will be cut. I hope i can convince him to take only few months towards the summer, he needs to file his request in November.


----------



## Ziggie

Haha mine works from home pathos... Happy days. Although my issue is trying to get him to NOT work for a couple of weeks after the birth. He will be about all the time but I want him focused and free the first couple weeks at least!!


----------



## No Doubt

My hubbs doesn't work from home but has a job that kinda keeps on the clock so I thought I would have the same struggle Zig. But surprisingly as soon as my water broke we were at the hospital and he sent a final email basically saying don't bother me for the next few weeks and then he handed his phone over as soon as Virtue was born. It was nice having the help for three weeks and him being completely free. I suppose the same will happen this time.

35 weeks today. Had a dream last night that I had elevated levels of something which meant my baby was coming within 24 hours! Then when I got to hospital the staff treated me terribly and stuck us in this tiny room in the psych ward and when I called the one nurse on it she lied and told me it wasn't and it was the best they could do. She walked away smug and called me a name so I got up out of the bed and walked down the hall just to beat her up, lol. I finally got a nice doctor who actually confirmed it was the psych ward and checked my Vitale and everything and told me I needed to get to L&D. Then I woke up.

These Braxton hicks are starting to be something else. Sometimes they feel like the contraction I had when my water broke with my son. And its like I eat lunch and then all of my extra space in there is gone. I get this dull ache in my back under rib that grows as the day goes on. Most days I don't eat dinner...I'm not hungry around that time anyway, but I still wish I could eat a little something.

Feeling overwhelmed between work and just life. I just want to cry sometimes. I try to just breeze through until the baby comes, but it's getting harder and one day I feel like I am just going to snap! I seriously will need this break...


----------



## Ziggie

Oh no keep smiling. Not long to go!!!!!! 

I've just started to feel quite... Full. Only way I can describe it. Been sailing along fine but last couple of weeks I'm feeling it. By the end of the day my ribs ache, and I have pinching in my groin/cervix area which is really uncomfortable. If I'm sat down baby's bum is up in my left ribs (which is why the ache I think) and I'm starting to get uncomfortable in bed again despite my 7 pillows :lol: and my little... Problem.... Is still there and the midwife said it's likely to get worse from labour but they'll treat it after!!! 

And I keep thinking... 8 weeks to go, it's only going to get worse :lol:


----------



## Conina

Zig with Conor my ribs were really sore, whatever way the baby was lying it really hurt. It's not so bad this time. 

My dh's job is really flexible, and he can usually work from home whenever he wants. Last time he took 2 weeks paternity then 2 weeks holidays so he was off for a month. This time his paternity should run into his Christmas holidays. There's a balance between him being there and leaving you to get a routine with bubs...

I went to the pharmacy today since what I predicted taking the iron has started (or stopped!). And basically they can't recommend anything until I go to the hospital-nearly everything they would recommend would interfere with the diabetes :dohh:. Back to the hospital on Wed so I'll see what they say then


----------



## dovkav123

Conina, my iron reserve levels Ferritin is low but hemoglobulin is OK. Ferritin is an iron storage, which is stored in the liver, intestines and spleen 25%. When the storage is empty, my body will start using an iron from my blood and my hemoglobulin will fall. Then I'll be anemic, bad for the bbay and me. My dr. told me to take floradix, herb drink. I told him I have ferro sanol duodenal pills. "It's even better".-he told me. Those are absorbed in the intestins so they don't upset my tummy and don't constipate. I AM TAKING THEM FOR 2 WEEKS. 5 days after stopping I'll retest my levels.
The kicks do get uncomfortable, I have to stop talking and take a breath... But it all makes me happy, cos a little one had bones not crtllige anymore and developing just fine!
Please take mg pills, those will reduce braxton hicks.
Well ladies, I havn't gained a bit for the past 4 weeks. I did gained a kg a week in the 2nd trimester. I have gained 12kg so far. Fortunate my fundal height and waist is growing.

I had a bad leg cramp yesterday at night. My belly got hard too. This one was a scary moment.


----------



## Ziggie

You know I have no idea what weight I've gained.... People keep telling me I haven't gained much other than bump but I'm not sure if they're just being polite lol. I think my face looks fatter. I know I've not gained a crazy amount though like you see some people do so that's good I think. I might weigh myself later!!!!! 

Does anyone have any idea what the pinching feeling in my cervix area might be? It's really uncomfortable? I kind of just presumed it's baby pushing down there. But should I be concerned? I know the head is still 'free' so not in my pelvis.


----------



## No Doubt

I've gained 22lbs I believe. Still hoping to come in under 25.

Zig, what does it feel like? Could be a number of things.


----------



## pathos

Baby is still transverse but I think he punches my cervix, it feels like pinching. So it cant be baby engaging...it hurts like hell. Of course, its nothing compared to piles. My deepest empathies for you ziggy. If its going to get worse, get one of those donut cushions and sitzbath for postpartum. :(( My midwife suggested nasal spray to shrink the dude, and it worked. He is gone now but in case of vaginal birth, I expect a homecoming... maybe with new friends :cry:

ND, sometimes I cannot tell the difference between bh and baby movement. Bhs are getting very uncomfortable. Is your baby head down? Last 5 weeks, eeeek! I am right behind you. We should really get ready.

My mom is going to stay with us for the first few weeks. She lives abroad and I havent seen her for 3 years. Another reason why I dont want hubby at home hehe. 

+11kg here, apatite has increased, calorie burns decreased.


----------



## Ziggie

Feels literally like pinching.... Like something is rubbing or trapped. It's not all the time but getting more frequent. 

My little friend isn't painful anymore thankfully pathos!!! Just not gone... I read the donuts are bad for you so avoid them!!! 

Everyone is irritating me tonight... I don't know why. Glad I'm home alone with my dogs!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Baby is head down. baby moving definitely feel different for me, feels like he/she is trying to stretch out there's just not enough room (cause there's not). BH feels like the tightening all over and in my lady bits. Definitely feeling like menstrual cramps...soon it will start burning I'm sure. Those were the ones I really hated!

Zig that could really be anything, but honestly I'd say it's your bladder moving/shifting under baby's weight. It feels something similar to that for me. And when I pee it will even pop sometimes, kind of like an old balloon coming apart when it's being blown up. It's normal so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## BeautifulD

I get that too zig usually when she stretches out so I think it's just her head banging on my bladder and cervix, she's still free but I'm pretty sure she pops in and out x


----------



## No Doubt

Pretty sure baby engaged last night. Felt very low, like halfway into my pubic area low. It was so weird cause I could feel the baby moving and I've never felt this baby or my son that low. Not to mention was more painful too. I'm hoping this is a sign that baby is gonna come sooner rather than later. So ready! And we bought the stroller today, so I can check that off the list...finally.


----------



## Ziggie

I finally weighed myself today. Gained 11kg/24lb!! Crazy stuff :D think that's not too bad though with 7 weeks to go?!! I read average is 25 - 35 lbs?


----------



## No Doubt

That's not bad at all Zig. Sounds like you're keeping things under control. I'm so bloated right now cause I've been a piglet lately so gonna eat a bunch of fruit today, had a salad yesterday, and hope that will help move things along. I just all of a sudden had a bunch of cravings and still do, bit have to bring myself under submission, lol. And hubbs is no help getting me whatever I want, lol. Guess he's more afraid to tell me no right now than to see the end result weight gain.

Still feeling baby move much lower and the Braxton hicks are getting stronger and more frequent so hopefully things are ripening up. Me hubbs were actually able to be frisky last night and it not be so uncomfortable or exhausting. Oh and I got the stroller so that's another item off my list! I put it together and it's a massive thing...the joys of two little ones, lol. Its definitely heavier then the single. The single feels so light. I swear I'm gonna pack my bag this week, and I almost installed the carseat but forgot to get the pad for it so it doesn't leave indents in the seat. Gonna order that on Amazon and it should be here in a couple days so I'll do that this weekend...seriously, lol.

Dr. appt Thursday...sure it will be nothing spectacular...I think it's the strep B swab. Other than that just moving along.


----------



## pathos

Hehe it seems that snowflakes moms are very fit. I might finish with 12 kg or so. Got a tentative c section day, (mid nov.) it will be decided in two weeks if baby is still transverse. Doc was not very optimistic. And I thought I dont even have nail clippers...no sheet for the bed..no mittens, no baby bath tub.... and the list goes on. 

I am packing my hospital bag tomorrow!


----------



## Ziggie

I've eaten utter rubbish if I'm honest.... Been terrible!!!! Worst I've eaten ever!!!!!!! 

Things seem to be really moving for people now!!! Sounds like you're all getting organised!!!!! 

My bump has gone soft today. It's most bizarre. I wonder if baby has dropped? It's squidgy round my belly button?! Just generally more squishy.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol Zig, your post made me laugh. I don't know what a soft bump means at this stage in the game...


----------



## Ziggie

I hope it's nothing bad!!!! It must still be in there because it certainly hasn't come out lol


----------



## Conina

I think you'd have noticed zig lol!

Pathos you're so close now!


----------



## dovkav123

Pathos, check it out spining babies website, they show some exercises how to flip the baby

For the past few day I have this pain, burning under my right rib, sometimes goes away with a movement in bed. The pain comes and goes. Should I check it out with my dr? 
The baby movement are very strong.
I have been taking iron pills maybe it irritates my digestion?


----------



## cazi77

Hi all it's getting really close for us all now!! We are all organised now as we have got the nursery don't this week!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## No Doubt

Cute!


----------



## Ziggie

Aww that's lovely!!!!


----------



## Conina

Beautiful!


----------



## BeautifulD

Cazzi its beautiful!!!! <3

I went to my consultant yesterday and she said sweeps at 39 and 40 weeks and if they fail induction at 41 weeks, she said she confident that a sweep will do the trick. So I could have as little as 4 weeks 2 days left :argh: 

I shall be starting the ole raspberry leaf tea soon and maybe evening primrose oil. I'll also get a ball and start bouncing on that at around 37/38 weeks. I want to avoid induction if I possibly can and definitely want to avoid another c section! 

Hubby also said I can buy a tommie tippee perfect prep machine, So excited about that! :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

What's one of them?!!! 

I just started packing bags!! Exciting. And making me broody looking at little baby clothes awww. We've also given the nursery a coat of white in preparation for a colour!! Carpet coming on the 12th... Getting real! Getting excited :D


----------



## No Doubt

I have a ball that I'll bounce on, though it did nothing to help with my son coming. We'll most likely start humping like rabbits around 37 weeks seeing how that's what did it last time. Or at least for however long my energy will hold up. Gonna get the car seat in tomorrow, now that I have the seat pad and then all that's left is my bag.


----------



## Conina

Yeah I feel like I spent the last month of my pregnancy with Conor on the ball, and it did nothing. DH deflated it as soon as c was born, he was soooo sick looking at it!


----------



## No Doubt

I feel like superwoman...I got the carseats in! It feels really weird to have two carseats in the truck...


----------



## BeautifulD

Ziggie said:


> What's one of them?!!!
> 
> I just started packing bags!! Exciting. And making me broody looking at little baby clothes awww. We've also given the nursery a coat of white in preparation for a colour!! Carpet coming on the 12th... Getting real! Getting excited :D

Its an amazing invention that makes a bottle for you at perfect temperature in under two minutes :thumbup: they're quite pricey but I reckon to avoid that panic of 'its too hot, now its too cold' all whilst the baby is screaming starving hungry it's worth it :)


----------



## Conina

Yes, there's nothing more frustrating than trying to cool down a bottle while baby screams. It's much worse than trying to warm it up! We were lucky, c would usually be happy to take it at room temp. The cartons of made-up formula were fab. 

So dh was out with the boys yesterday. I heard him coming in about 11 but he must have fallen asleep on the sofa and never made it to bed. 

Best nights sleep EVER!! Or at least, for the last 7-8 months...


----------



## Ziggie

Haha conina I was telling my oh last night that I love it when he's not in bed with me... And we have a super king!!! I find the bed so much more calm and still when he's not in it, he's a fidget!!!! I've been a pretty intolerable girlfriend this pregnancy I have to admit.... I've not felt very warm and loving at all, but get mardy if he's not cuddley with me. He can't actually win.


----------



## No Doubt

I sleep horribly when hubbs isn't there. I've been getting really amazing sleep lately though. When I was preggo with my son I had horrible insomnia the whole third trimester. I'd only get 3-4 hours of sleep every night. I swear something inhabited my body and brain cause I dont know how I was functioning. But this time I'm sleeping like a baby. Only a couple of nights where I've woken and can't go back to sleep but that normally happens for me.

Can't believe my ticker says I've only 26 days left! I am so ready. Come on my little munchkin. And all last night I was cramping and baby wasn't liking it. I figure things are getting ready so good. Gonna go walk around the mall with my hubbs and child today. Walking never helped me with my son, but I just wanna get out. And who knows maybe it will help with this one.


----------



## pathos

:dohh: if I sleep on my left side, he punches. If I sleep on the right side, he kicks. No decent sleep for me :(

Are you buying bottles and bottle warmers because you already know that you ll formula feed? I will see if I can bf first, it scares me and sometimes I am disgusted by the idea but I am surrounded by bf advocates who find my disgust repulsive. They describe the thing as a heavenly experience. I like tommee tippee but in germany its usually nuk or avent. Tommee doesnt have standart european plugs, I guess.

Ill be doing mass shopping this week... now that first snowflake is here :happydance::happydance:, I can officially panic. We are very close.


----------



## No Doubt

Haha pathos...don't panic...too much.

I bought a bottle warmer with my son that I never use. I bought it for when I would heat up breast milk bottles. But I couldn't make enough milk so ended up using formula. I didn't need it with formula cause we'd just let the water get warm enough and make it like that. I'm gonna try to bf again and hopefully this time I can make enough cause I'd prefer that for personal reasons and costs. When my son was older we were shelling out around $250 a month on formula alone! Could really use that savings this time around. I was so grateful when he switched to milk.

If you don't want to bf then don't...who cares what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Conina

I'm gonna try to breastfeed but at the same time prepare myself in case I can't. C absolutely refused to breastfeed, and after having what felt like every midwife in NI pawing over my boobs, I ended up expressing and combination feeding. 

Did we mention to start forgetting about your dignity?!?


----------



## No Doubt

Oh yeah, the dignity is so gone. I told you I had that nurse eye to eye with my lady bits when she was taking the catheter out. That was...interesting. I'm not a shy person so stuff like that doesn't bother me, but I know some people who are and it does bother them. However when you're in that situation and the pain of it all starts setting in, you tend to forget your dignity and beg for anything that will relieve it. Everybody that walked through the door stuck there hand in my special place to see how far dilated I was and I was grateful for it seeing how I was going so slow. And then once he was here everyone got to oogle my boobs and grab and squeeze them to help with breastfeeding. It got to the point they would adk if I want the door closed and I'd said who cares, they've all seen it anyway, lol.


----------



## pathos

:haha: dignity gone! 
Oh in case of c section, I m worried about the trapped wind. I cant simply let it go if there are people in the room.:blush: Maybe I can blame it on the baby, we ll see.


----------



## No Doubt

Blame it on tbs hubbs if he's there, lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

I was quite lucky with the trapped wind, I didn't get any at all :thumbup:

Dignity? What's that? :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

I have no dignity to begin with so that doesn't worry me too much LOL. 

First day of maternity leave. Oh what to do?! Can't drive anywhere as my car is being repaired... And I live in the arse end of nowhere in a tiny village without even a shop lol 

Guess I will clean the house. Oh joy :lol:


----------



## Conina

Zig - if you call it nesting does it make it sound better?? :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

I didn't have a problem with wind or my bowels. The doctor just asked it I had since having the section which I had and that was good enough.

Yes, call it nesting and see if that helps. Doesn't help me...still feels like cleaning, lol.


----------



## Conina

Since I was unconscious for my section, I could have been explosive and wouldn't know about it...


----------



## Ziggie

I am gassy. Both ends.... Mild ibs. I don't do it in public but if I'm in hospital and I need to I will, no shame!!! 

Well I've blitzed the kitchen, rearranged it a bit. Hoovered, mopped and polished downstairs. Sorted a massive pile of clothes I'd dumped on a bed. I feel quite accomplished lol. 

I haven't got dressed or brushed my hair today mind :lol:


----------



## pathos

:haha::haha: nesting vs. cleaning and explosive wind! hahaha, its good that hospitals are no smoking :dohh: ladies, you made my day =)) LOL

i have my strep b test done, and my doctor gave me a free usg as a reward =) - i did my best to avoid climbing to that "lovely" chair. Anyway, usg showed that baby is head down :happydance:, i tried to trick the baby with flash light yesterday, and apparently it worked =)


----------



## Ziggie

Hurray!!!!


----------



## dovkav123

Congrats pathos! How did you do it with a flash light? I would never think of a such thing. Brilliant! I would try anyways!
Question to a second time moms. Did you feed the baby at night?
When i grew up my mom was not allowed to do it, she gave only tea if the baby woke up. Here in Germany I met a family that grew 11 children and they never fed them at night. They tell me don't spoil your kid from a day one. He'll cry for a few nights only.
I understand, if you don't breasfeed you stil need to get up and pump your milk to keep your supply going and healthy breasts.
I understand if the kid is low weight, he needs more calories...


----------



## Ziggie

I'm not a second time mum, but you need to feed your baby at night!!!!

Or do they mean when they're older?!


----------



## Conina

As a newborn, yes, he was fed at night. 2, 5, 8, 11 - those were his times, he was like clockwork!!

He gradually then went for longer and longer until he dropped the night feeds altogether. Now (and since he's been properly weaned) he has his dinner at about 6 and doesn't eat again until 7am (or 8 at weekends!)

I've never heard of anyone saying a newborn doesn't eat at night :shrug: - their little tummies are so small that they can't take too much and then they use it up very quickly.

For anyone who's formula feeding, we thought the cartons of made-up formula were great for night feeds. They don't need refrigerated and C would take them at room temperature. Too expensive to use for every feed, but great for that!


----------



## pathos

hehe thanks :flower:

BeautifulD, how are you planning to use evening primrose oil? Oral, vaginal? How much? I will also start with that one today. I am doing RLT as well. 
You might be interested in dates: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21280989

Dovkav, I don't know what is more shocking, no night feedings or raising 11 kids or raising 11 kids without night feeding.
The flash light was my midwife's suggestion. I did it externally in case you wondered :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Never heard if not feeding a newborn and honestly some would call that child abuse if it meant the child lost weight or wasn't gaining properly. They do only absorb so little and use it so fast. Ds was about every three hours ad well until he went longer. He started sleeping through the night at two months or so. Our ped even told us in the beginning if he doesn't wake, wake him to feed him cause that's how bad they need it.

I had the strep test you and it was negative...didn't get an u/s as my reward though (jealous).

The Braxton hicks are constant at this point and are feeling like menstrual cramps now. I think a part of it is stress...and the sex. Today I had to stand half way into work, then get off of the bus and on the next one must so I could sit down. I almost cried. I'm so fed up with so much in general and I'm kind of getting concerned about post partum and how I'll feel. The pregnancy is fine, its just everything else that is getting to me. I swear I could just strangle someone right now. I told my mom I could've punched someone in the face on Friday and she asked me who and I told her it didn't matter, lol.

I just want my baby in my arms and to finally be off work and at home with my kids.


----------



## BeautifulD

My opinion on not feeding your newborn at night is.... I've never heard such a thing and can't imagine what distress that would cause baby! Surely that's abusive behaviour? Every child has the right to food from day one, it's not spoiling them! It's keeping them healthy and their weight balanced and also keeping them happy and content, why wouldn't any parent want that for their baby? *rant end :haha:* 
Pathos I'm not sure yet, I need to do more research on the epo after previous section thing as I'm sure I read somewhere that in softening your cervix it can also soften your section scar. Like I said I need to get my read on with that!


----------



## Ziggie

Oh ND you're nearly there. That's crap no one offered you a seat?! Don't feel like crap we are hear to listen :hugs:

I have raspberry leaf tablets. Not started taking them yet but might today :) can't hurt can it....


----------



## Conina

ND I read that post as you having to get off the bus during sex... It's too early in the morning for me!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Con :rofl: :rofl: 

Zig just start off low and start increasing around 36 weeks :thumbup: 

I swear by rlt I had super fast 2nd stages of labour. For instance with my girls.... dd1 I was 5cm and decided I couldn't take anymore and that I wanted a epidural I'd had nothing up until that point. Anyway they sat me up to put the needle in and I had the urge to push. My mwtold me that it wwasn't possible as I was only just 5cm. I insisted. Se checked me again and bam I was ready to push! 
Dd2 again I was checked and 5cm shortly after I had one massive contraction and when from 5cm toher head crowning :argh: very intense!


----------



## Ziggie

Cor maybe you just have a super errr..... fanny lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Pahahaha :rofl: :rofl: maybe I could get hubby to shave the superman symbol into my lady garden :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

That would be pretty cool :D though I'd hope it's a superwoman symbol lol


----------



## No Doubt

Con, that made me laugh...yes I just have sex wherever I please, lol.

Lol about the superman symbol. Speaking of what's everyone doing for their lady bits? I'm still shaving by feel obviously, lol. I've heard a wax hurts like hell when preggo cause things are so sensitive. I keep yelling at hubbs cause I can't see and he doesn't tell me when things need to be tightened up down there. I will say with my section the got ready to shave me and there was nothing to shave. The lady did it anyway as per protocol I assume but it was only a few strokes and then she even gave up on pretending, lol.


----------



## BeautifulD

To be honest, I've let things go down there! I'm too scared to do by feel and hubby is dragging his feet. He did try with a razor the other day but there's too much so we need to get the clippers out first :wacko: I should really get his butt in gear as we're cutting it fine :haha:


----------



## dovkav123

I do use a mirror for shaving, it doesn't come out perfect but it's good enough! If the hair grow too long, it starts to itch when I walk.


----------



## jen_niferRose

I'm 36w2ds today, and had a scan to check growth. Baby has always been measuring about 2wks bigger. He's an estimated 7lbs 7oz! Hoping it will be off a bit. Lol. But I got to see his face! He's so cute! And he's got hair! Cannot wait to meet him! Anyone else have a growth scan? Was the weight accurate?
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pathos

i might need a lawn mover, usually i wax but the last time i waxed, i think i pulled this h'rroids guy :shrug:. maybe it was a coincidence but i am scared to do it again. Does it really matter? I am not talking about Amazonian rain forests but maybe grass and bush are ok?


----------



## BeautifulD

Pathos I don't think a little bit of grass matters :) 

I remember with DD1 I had no idea of the extent of the amazonian rain forest that I had going on down there. I was a trimmer back then anyway and really didn't think about it. After I had Martine I was HORRIFIED at the state of things down there. I shaved from that point on :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

Wow Jen 7lb already!? 

I haven't had one this time but I had some with Archie and at 34w he was roughly 5lb I had him at 38+6 and he was born 7lb 11 so yeah given that they put on around 0.5lb a week it was pretty accurate for me... 

so that would mean if yours is accurate too you could potentially have a 9/10lber :argh: 

Are they going to keep an eye on his growth?


----------



## No Doubt

Hey ladies! Full term on Friday. Had an appt today. Everything is good. I told the doc I didn't think baby was moving as much cause he/she was getting squished, so he asked me about how many movements since I'd woke up. I'd said four cause I clearly wasn't thinking about it at the time, so they did a NST. Everything came back fine and when he walked in he saw my face and asked if I was in pain. I said oh you know just some pressure and all that. So he looked at the strip and said looks like you just had a contraction. I think hubbs had a mini heart attack, lol. I just told him yesterday when it's time dont freak out, lol. Not that it's time, but we're getting close. Baby is still head down and I go back best week.


----------



## jen_niferRose

thanks! I think they will, but I'll have to see what my doctor says - I have an appointment tomorrow.. I'm hoping the baby will just come early, or the weight is just off a bit! lol


----------



## Ziggie

The nursery carpet is being fitted as I type!! Excited :D


----------



## dovkav123

No doubt you are so close! You are trully on the delivery watch. Wish you all the best!
Is anyone planing a natural, meds free birth?


----------



## pathos

Ok I have not even had a single contraction yet but I will do my best to avoid epidural. I want to walk, and make use of gravity. I dont want to give birth lying on my back. It is narrower that way. i will try acupuntur first, :dohh: but I might change my opinion the moment real contractions start to hit hehe.


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos...exactly what happened to me, lol. I was all for natural, right up until I had been laboring hard core for about 7 hours and he told me I was still at 1cm! The early stages are nothing...I did that for over a day, but those really contractions...heck naw! I'll take my epidural curb side please.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I did all natural with my daughter and am hoping to again. The thought of the epidural scares me. That and I want to be able to walk around. 27 days left until my due date! Crazy.


----------



## Ziggie

Definitely aiming for as naturally as possible. I'm NOT planning on giving birth on a bed either. Stood up, all fours what ever. My antenatal classes have really helped me recognise why that's my aim. Promoting breastfeeding and attachment etc.

*note I'm saying AIMING I'm flexible and firmly bedded in reality lol what will be will be and as long as baby and I are safe and healthy THAT is my main goal.

ND we have more forms of pain relief in the UK. I read in the US you pretty much have epidurals or nothing??!! You don't even have gas and air right?? No wonder women have more epidurals there you don't have much option!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah we have gas, demoral(a pill) and the epi. Thought wasn't offered any of those other options, not that it matters cause I would have taken the pill as that goes to baby too. Maybe I'll try the gas this time, but I'm sure the epi is where I'll end up, lol. Plus because I had to have the emergency section and the same line for my epi is where they pushed my meds through for the numbing agent, so I was already hooked up and ready to go and they got him out quicker. The epi is like a 30 or 45 minute process and I'd hate to waste that time if we had an emergency section again. Probably being over cautious, but having been there once I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Ziggie

Gas and air is fab lol. But does make you feel high :) 

I'm not against meds at all, in fact I think we should have the choice over what we want to do.. I just thought you didn't have the choice in the US so that's why epi was so common. If you are what I mean... Limiting choices means you don't get to choose maybe how you'd birth if their was more selection! 

Either way, safe, happy, healthy babies are far more important than how they arrive at the end of the day. I know what I want to do, but I have no idea what my pain threshold is like as I've never given birth and I can't predict what might be!! Few friends have had really easy births recently and I'm SOOOOOO hoping I follow suit.... But?!


----------



## dovkav123

ziggie, I am with you. I have no idea how painful it will be. My cousin said it was like a feeling someone putting hot knife up, my friend said it was just a bad menstrual pain...

I chose a birth center and they don't have any pain killers there. I'll need to be transfered to another floor for that.

My other friend did a natural all the way only the last minute she asked for a pill and that ended up her progress and she had to do a c-section. The second child she gave a birth at home. Th ebaby was 4kg.

When we feel pain, the body tells you something is wrong. My liver , my kidneys, appendix... You are worried, stressed out. You can't sleep at night.
Childbirth is normal, nothing wrong with that. If the baby's heartbeat is ok and I am fine. I am not passing out or throwing up. I am not having fever or high blood pressure. I am aiming to go till the end.
If you have fears during a childirth your sympathetic nervous system will kick in and tells your body to fight. All the blood will go to hands and legs prepare you to run and your uterus will be less functioning and your labor will not progress. Relaxation and peace of mind is important during a labor cos your parasympathetic nervous system will kick in and release feeling good hormones. Your body has it's own pain killers you just need to use them. Look when you break a leg you don't feel pain, you feel uncomfort and you think it'll heal itself, but an x-ray tells you different story, you need a cast and 6 weeks therapy.

How do you relax when you feel pain? I can't visulize being in the nice warm place, beach or so. Maybe positive thinking I hope can help.

I am researching about hypnobirthing and this visualisation and message does make sense to me. Please look at this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCXvY0tauuk&list=PLmPnB9c-LQs9pj-6Msm0W6fi6GYJRNcev&index=3


----------



## pathos

We talk about birth... yay! 

One thing I am sure is... I will curse and swear at my hubby especially if I see him eat. I really think about food and starvation when I think about labour...weird.


----------



## No Doubt

My hubbs was smart enough to not eat in front of me, lol. When my water broke I started cramming bread in my mouth thinking that would fill me up. I was hungry an hour after I got to the hospital! The nurse was actually gonna get me some crackers and then there was there's shift change and the new nurse told me no. I could have cried...and punched her in the face, lol.

While I think being relaxed helps that's definitely not all of it. I actually wasn't worried or stressed at all with my labor and I just labored slow. It was just eventually too much for my little man and they had to take him. Safe and healthy was my goal. The section made me nervous, but it all went well.


----------



## Ziggie

Can't you eat?! We are recommended to pack snacks lol


----------



## jen_niferRose

Last day of work today!! so excited to get in some 'me' time before baby comes! Also, I went to the doc yesterday, and they said that baby is average size, even though he's measuring 7.7lbs based on ultrasound measurements..They're not concerned with him being too big.. she also said that those weights are just estimates, and not 100% accurate.. So we'll see how big he is when he comes. I still have three weeks to go!


----------



## No Doubt

No we can't eat! Other countries can! I swear they need to hurry up and adopt that. If I'm hungry this time I'm eating! Hubbs is gonna have to get me something and I swear I will smack someone if they try to stop me. I was at the hospital from 5pm til 1pm laboring, then still had to wait another couple hours for recovery send all that before I could eat, so we'll just round that up to 24 hours with no food!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I won't eat when in labor because last time I did and threw it up.


----------



## Ziggie

That's mad you need energy for labour!!!! We are told to pack things to boost energy like nuts, oaty bars, biscuits and generally anything to tide you over. They really recommend sports drinks too to rehydrate etc. 

I'm not sure how it works if you need an emergency section, but they don't do nil by mouth. In fact every I've heard and read says to try and eat when you go into labour... My friend has her little girl a week ago and went out for a nandos while contracting LOL


----------



## BeautifulD

Thoughts ladies... 
bubs has been quiet the past few days. I thought it was just cos I've been busy the past few days getting everything ready for her. 

I noticed last night that she wasn't having her normal kick around after dinner so had something sweet still minimal movement. Had a nice cold drink.... still didn't have the desired effect so went to bed.

she's usually very active when I'm sleeping and will sometimes even wake me up but last night she wasn't moving at all when I woke up... I didn't get much sleep.

This morning although she has moved occasionally it's not the same as before. She used to go mad when I ate/drank/had a bath I've done all of the above and it's triggered minimal movement :wacko: 

Not sure if to call mw of see how we go!? Sigh....


----------



## No Doubt

This is actually happening to me too. I grabbed the Doppler and the hb was fine. I think things are just getting tight in there for them right. If you're really concerned call the doctor though.


----------



## BeautifulD

Hubby says I have dropped, he noticed it yesterday so maybe it's just that? Might go have a listen in :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure it is. People are telling me I'm low too, and I feel low, so could be they are just getting ready.


----------



## Ziggie

Call the midwife. Best to call when you don't need to than not call when you should have. 

Mine says any change to normal movements call. I did once and they took it very seriously and didn't make me feel silly. Even though baby moved later that evening lol. 

Please be safe not sorry :)

You shouldn't rely on the doppler either :)


----------



## pathos

we are told to pack snacks only for hubby, no food for me =( but i will have few toffee chocolate treats.

when he was transverse, he was constantly moving. I could not even tell the difference between bh and him moving. Since he turned, i only feel few mild kicks on my right side (his feet are not up to my stomach) That's also sometimes where I feel the hiccups. The center of hiccups always change :shrug:


----------



## BeautifulD

See theres a hard lump at the top of my stomach so I'm praying she hasn't flipped. 

She's been having a good wriggle around this evening so panic over..... for now lol!


----------



## Conina

They don't let you eat if you're being induced, in case they do need to do a section. They do let you have water but then when it does get to c-section time they give you something to "clear out your system". That was fun... Somehow I wasn't hungry though, just soooooo thirsty afterwards. 

Bd I would ring anyway, just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## dovkav123

BeautifulD, how are you? How are the baby's movements?

This morning the baby was awake early and kicking and I told to my hubby, it's so nice, that he is not crying, doesn't need to be fed and changed. Let's enjoy those last carefree weeks. 
Join my club, ladies and have quality time with your hubby and you still have time to be selfish and pamper yourself!
I am going to midwive this week and hopefully she'll find him with a head down position.


----------



## BeautifulD

Im good thanks Dov :hugs: well apart from just cutting myself shaving :dohh: that will teach me for being impatient lol.

bubs is back to her normal acrobatics :D midwife tomorrow. I should find out if she's gonna play ball when it comes to giving me a sweep early :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

D the lump could still be baby's butt, that's how my son was and how this one is.


----------



## No Doubt

Can I just say I'm really proud of myself...I finally packed my bag! Lol! I have like two items to add but otherwise I'm good to go. This time I made a list of those everyday items you use and need to grab on your way out like a charger or pillow. Cause last time I left my pillow and hubbs had to come back and get it. That definitely made the difference in me getting comfy in that hospital bed. Last night I was getting some pretty good contractions and quite often. I thought that things were maybe getting started...they weren't. That's the thing about this stage, you're so ready and every time you feel a twinge you think it could be it, but baby will come when baby wants, so we just wait. I played a trick on hubby though, he'd just heated up his food and u said uh oh to our son. Then our son said uh oh and I said go tell daddy uh oh, and my hubbs comes running in the room saying uh oh what, thinking our son had pooped again and I shook my head no. So then he said did your water break and I just looked at him. Then he thought it broke on his blanket that his mother made with his school colors and all. Then he got kissed thinking he wasn't gonna be able to eat...this is what I was waiting for. So he says let me see, lol. I just laughed and said what would you have done if it had broken? He said he would have eaten on the way...how?? My hubbs is a mess.


----------



## BeautifulD

:rofl: how funny.... I couldn't do that to poor hubs he literally would have a complete meltdown. 

I'll have to save it for the actual time lol.


----------



## Conina

Nd just make sure you don't cry Wolf once too often! 

Baby has been dancing like crazy all day-no idea what it's doing!


----------



## No Doubt

Con, my husband said I was the boy who cried wolf. I only did if the one time, and I never did it with ds. I only did it cause I knew he was he about to eat and I know how he is about his food, lol.


----------



## pathos

:wohoo: term! 
he is still head down :thumbup:, weighs 2900 grams :v


----------



## dovkav123

I am happy for you,:happydance::happydance::happydance: Pathos!
Tomorrow I'll find out my baby's position. Hopefully I'll have a good news too!


----------



## BeautifulD

Bad news here my baby is a surprise breech :'( 

C section for.me 2/12/14


----------



## No Doubt

D, can you try some of those tricks to turn baby, like the flashlight? I work with a girl whose baby was breach up until last minute and she turned a week before her due date.


----------



## BeautifulD

Not sure how that double post happened as I was asleep at the time! Lol


----------



## No Doubt

Had my appt today and baby is still had down. 1 cm dilated, not too much thinned out but it's starting. I was pleased with this report as with my son I didn't dilate until it was time. I got to 1 7 hours into active labor...I'd alreadybeen contracting for almost two days by that point! So definitely a better situation.


----------



## BeautifulD

Great news nd :hugs: 

So pleased all our ladies are progressing nicely!


----------



## pathos

dovkav123 said:


> I am happy for you,:happydance::happydance::happydance: Pathos!
> Tomorrow I'll find out my baby's position. Hopefully I'll have a good news too!


Hehe thanks, hope you got your good news.

No doubt so those contractions were doing something. I am curious, are there any external signs to indicate dilation or thinning?


----------



## No Doubt

Nothing external to my knowledge. I never paid attention with my son obviously but I think I would have noticed something.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm finally full term! Crazy. I washed all the baby clothes last night. I still need more newborn clothes. With Hannah I didn't have enough and I dot want that to happen again.


----------



## dovkav123

I showed this to my midwive and she told me it's nothing new, everything is possible in our birth center.
I want my husband to be present at birth.
I want to be able to take photos and videos.
I want mobility, walk around, use a ball, bathtub, take a shower.
For my pain releave I wish massage, hot and cold packs, dimmed light, relaxing music, breathing exercises, essential oils.
Regarding episiotomy, I am hoping to protect the perineum. I would appreciate guidance when to push and when to stop pushing so the perineum can stretch.
I wish to use a mirror to see the baby crowns. Touch the head.
I wish umbilical cord to be cut only after it stops pulsating.
I wish Gary to cut baby's umbilical cord.
Immediatly following the birth, I plan to keep my baby near me. I would appreciate the evaluation of the baby be done with a baby on my abdomen, with both of us covered with warm blankets, unless it's unusual situation.
I wish to see placenta before discarded.
I appreciate if you don't give the baby formula, sugar water and pacifier.
I want a midwive to check the baby's blood for RH+.
If we need to be transfered to the clinic, I, my husband and our child want to be always together.

She checked my baby's heart, it was perfect. His head is not down yet. My blood pressure and urine was OK.

We had our 1st birth preparation class. It really helped with a birthing fear. Midwive told us that birth is natural, don't need s big list to prepare for it, you need only love and two hands. She told us it is so important to sit and walk straight, keep your chest open for the baby and your lungs. Also it is important to sit with your hips open. She showed us all the poses we can do during contractions with our husbands. The best part of this class was relaxation exercise, when a woman lays down and does nothing and the husband does amazing stuff to relax her body.
Also we need to sit up from a laying position like grandmas; from your back, on the side and push your body up with hands. We need to protect abdominal muscles from separating and so on....


----------



## BeautifulD

Sounds all very positive hun :) 

When you say baby isn't head down yet do you mean engaged or baby is Breech? X


----------



## dovkav123

the baby is breached, I hope we still have time:flower:


----------



## BeautifulD

Aaah yeah you still have time. When will you be having a presentation scan? 

Will you opt for an ecv?

At my hospital they wont allow a breech delivery only C section :( will you get that option?


----------



## pathos

my midwife and ob gyn both said most babies turn head down with the contractions but hospitals usually book c sections to avoid emergency c sections in case contractions do not make any difference. 

My birth plan is simple. If i need a cervical exam with fingers, use some lub and be gentle, at least wait for me to relax or i kick you.
if i need episiotomy, dont tell me and dont show me the knife or i kick you.
if i need stitches, dont tell, just do it, or i kick you.
if you need to use forceps etc, dont tell me, or i kick you if i see you trying to insert that thing in me. 
in short, ignorance is bliss, or i kick you. 
the chef of gynecology looked confused, but he understood that i am gonna kick few people that day and he seemed ok with that.


----------



## Conina

:rofl: pathos! Wouldn't fancy being your midwife!!


----------



## No Doubt

So forgive the info but I'm pretty sure things are loosening up and getting ready. I've been very dribbley the past couple days if you know what I mean and I've been a bit constipated which seems to be trying clear out now. I was like this just before my son came so I hope these are good signs.


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh my!! Pathos that is hilarious!!! Hubs is now looking at me like I'm crazy because I'm laughing so hard lol


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos...ha! I don't have a birth plan, especially knowing things can change so easily. It's pretty much if I look at you crazy back away from. If I have to look at my husband for him to reinforce my crazy look you are about to get punched in the face.

When they push on your belly after delivery to make sure your uterus is going down that was the worst. On top of a section it hurt like hell. I told the lady to stop cause it hurt and she kept going and then I asked again and she still kept going. So finally I yelled at her and said would you knock it off already. The student backed away but she snatched her hands off me and tried to explain...then came the crazy look...


----------



## dovkav123

pathos, your are sooooo funny, I liked your birth plan. Did your dr. keep a copy? My midwive didn't keep it in my file.
I am different I want to know and see everything what's going on.
In my area hospitals doesn't use forcepts anymore only vaccuum. 
I am thinking to do a c-section instead a vaccum, if we have time..... I think it is safer for a child.
Baby needs VitK after delivery and on....we'll do the small amount of drops orally, here they don't have intramascular 1 dose injection.

I knew that the baby can flip on the day of the birth, I didn't know that contractions do that.
Listen to this ladies, have you heard about this?
Since I got preggo, one of the bump on alveola, on the dark part of the breast, started to grow, now it's getting closer to the nipple. It's smaller then a sweet pea, but it's growing. So my midwive wants me to go to dermatologist and decide if it's needed to be removed, cos the baby has a huge power to suck and he may tear it or rip it.


----------



## No Doubt

Ahh, that's crazy dov! Never heard of that but I know the baby's suck is powerful. What does she think it is?


----------



## dovkav123

It is an enlarged montgomery duct, coused by hormones. I have no pain, it's not infected or swollen. It looks like a hanging skin tag.

We have all items ready for the big day, only we need to organize them and put were they belong. 
I washed baby clothes and ripped all the lables from the clothes that are inside.
2 things I am missing: breastfeeding bra and daipers.
Any advice on the bra, I beleave I should buy one size bigger cup. The store has different types, will you suggest which one is better?

I have started knitting a baby blanket, it's a light green color. I love it, I cant stop, it's sooooo relaxing to me. Maybe I should start knitting during my contractions?????!!!!!!


----------



## calibelle

Haha! Pathos, very good plan, think I will steal that one for myself. 

Can't believe I have 21 days left, though to be honest I feel ready. Trying not to rush it and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy.

Everything is washed and sorted, bed is next to mine and bags are by the door. Just need to make a reminder note for other half.

I have been on leave from work for three weeks to due rising blood pressure, as such I have to waddle into the hospital for non stress testing twice a week and the doctor once a week. I have no movement, no BH, no dilation, etc. so just waiting:shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies :D

Sorry I have not posted in awhile. I hope everyone is doing great! :) 
My wee boy Deakon was born 3 weeks ago at 34+6 after my waters broke 2 nights before. 5lb11oz and spent 14 days in NICU. Have their been any other early arrivals? :) x

https://i60.tinypic.com/i5ndat.jpg


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations missmuffet he is beautiful x


----------



## MiissMuffet

cazi77 said:


> Congratulations missmuffet he is beautiful x

Thank you xx

So happy to hard him home. He even has wee eye lashes now- he barely did when he was born :kiss: 

Ended up with a c section because I developed an infection after my waters broke. X


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww miss muffet he's gorgeous! 

Yep, there's been one more born, little Zoey at 35 weeks a little over 2 weeks ago.... I can't remember mums baby and bump name though (found out through the December sparklers facebook group)


----------



## MiissMuffet

BeautifulD said:


> Awww miss muffet he's gorgeous!
> 
> Yep, there's been one more born, little Zoey at 35 weeks a little over 2 weeks ago.... I can't remember mums baby and bump name though (found out through the December sparklers facebook group)

Aww cute. I didn't know there was a facebook group, facebook is so much easier to get around on my phone lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Just had a look Lindsaypao is mums screen name :)


----------



## Conina

Awww congrats Miss Muffet!! He's beautiful :cloud9:

Yes, come join us on FB! It's a secret group so not sure if you have to be invited or if you can search for it?


----------



## BeautifulD

https://m.facebook.com/groups/800450929976895?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment
there's a link to it hun x


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats muffit!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aww it won't let me because it is secret :( think I have to be invited?


----------



## pathos

Congrats missmuffet! <3

Hehe I thank all of you in the name of my " ... or I kick you plan". 

We are almost ready, the nursery, hospital bag, guest give aways etc... 

On ctg/nst, we saw few 60s and 70s but nothing is really going on :shrug:


----------



## Conina

MiissMuffet said:


> Aww it won't let me because it is secret :( think I have to be invited?

If you pm me your name on FB I'll get you invited - not sure if I can do it or it needs to be the person who set it up, but one of us will get you!!


----------



## Ziggie

Aww congratulations!!!! :D

I think you can be added by email easier. If you pm someone your email you use for Facebook they can add you.

And omg I'm a melon!!!!!!!!!

Omg omg omg only 28 days to go??!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Conina said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> Aww it won't let me because it is secret :( think I have to be invited?
> 
> If you pm me your name on FB I'll get you invited - not sure if I can do it or it needs to be the person who set it up, but one of us will get you!!Click to expand...

Oh you're lovely :) pmd u :)

Ziggie- pmd u too :p congrats on being a melon :)


----------



## BeautifulD

It's crazy how all our pregnancies have flown Zig isn't it!? 

I had a moment earlier where I realised that this time in two weeks my final pregnancy will be over. Mixed emotions, relief, sadness, joy! It truly has flown for me!


----------



## MiissMuffet

BeautifulD said:


> It's crazy how all our pregnancies have flown Zig isn't it!?
> 
> I had a moment earlier where I realised that this time in two weeks my final pregnancy will be over. Mixed emotions, relief, sadness, joy! It truly has flown for me!

Mixed emotions here too. Been feeling abit sad. Trying to just soldier on and embrace the joy of it all :) x


----------



## Ziggie

I don't know if its gone quickly or slowly sometimes!!! I know I will miss being pregnant... I am excited for the next bit though.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi ladies, haven't been in for a long time but wanted to update my :yellow: bump turned :blue: at 4.55pm yesterday weighing 6lb 7.5 after being induced due to mild pre eclampsia. I had natural birth using TENS, gas and air and a low dose of pethidine. Have had to have stitches and stay for monitoring of BP. My little munchkin is so scrummy :cloud9: will update with pics when home. Good luck to waiting mummies not long to go :thumbup:


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations gregsprincess x


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats GP! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Cat Louise

Congratulations Gregsprincess! Lovely news X


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww congrats Gregs! 

Wow lots of December babies really don't want to be sharing their birthday months with Christmas do they!? :haha:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congrats missmuffet and gregsprincess.... Love hearing the happy news :) it won't be long now and we will all have our little bundles!


----------



## Conina

Awww Congrats GP!! Pics please!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Baby Gregory Michalis :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







EB900A03-740F-4866-8274-AF7CE690AE84_zpso44pyfet.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## No Doubt

So cute GP!


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww look at him <3 gorgeous gp congratulations again xx


----------



## cazi77

Beautiful x


----------



## Keneajay

Congrats dear.


----------



## Conina

Awww he's so beautiful. All cuddled up!


----------



## cazi77

My baby didn't want a December birthday either! My yellow bump turned pink at 12.36 today weighing 7lb exactly! Meet Isla Imogen!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Conina

Awww congrats Cazi, she's beautiful! Love the name too :cloud9:


----------



## Ziggie

Oh wow!!! Congratulations :D


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats cazi! She looks just like your avatar pic!


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh my!!! CAZI!!! Congratulations darling she is beautiful <3 
Love her name too Isla is on our list too :)


----------



## USAFWife319

Congrats to those meeting their LO! I feel so behind on here but I've been posting on the Facebook group :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Congratulations to those who had their babies. :)


----------



## dovkav123

Congrats, Cazi, G princess, for your bundle of joy!
I was dreaming that my water broke and I was runing around the house screaming that baby is coming and my hubby was in bed hiding under the sheets.
Next morning I was in panic, crying that nothing is organised and we are not ready yet.....So I took all the treasuers out of our wardrobe and wanted to find more space for our LO. My hubby got angry, that it was all organized and I made a mess....
So nesting is kicking in....

I have gained 14 kg.
I do get braxton hicks contractions. Sharp pain in my stomach is my new symptom. Heartburn is no fun.
I was dripping urine this morning in bathroom on the floor, couldn't hold it. That's a really crazy symptom. I hope it's only a good news. maybe the baby is head down and pushing on my bladder.

We went to the second birth preparation course and we talked about the actual birth, how baby is decending down...
She told us that the birth has no logic. there are no rules, you can not estimate the lenght of the birth and how long will it take to open your cervix. Checking it too often, only makes you more nervous.
Midwive showed us birth positions with our partners, I am interested in water birth, however it's only one sitting position in the tub.

If my water breaks and it's pink, milky or clear and my contractions are far away, I still can stay at home. However, if my water brakes w/o pain, contractions, it's not good.
Green water could indicate that baby is in stress, he might grab his umbilical cord, shut his oxygen and his bowels reacts expelling feces. In this case we need to go to the center right away.

I have 4 more courses in 4 weeks, I hope I'll make it...

Love those babies!!!
Who is next?


----------



## HopefulMarla

Oh my dear!!! Everyone is popping! It's crazy Cuz most of you I started talking to in the first trimester. The time has flown!!! Congrats to all the new babies and their mommies! They're ADORABLE!!!


----------



## pathos

:baby: welcome babies!!! Congrats mommies :flower: oh I m so jeleous of your new born cuddles now, beautiful babies. Will you share your birth stories?

I am always alert but nothing is happening, and actually I do not know what to look for :( 

Dovkav, I saw a "seil"/ rope? over the bath, I thought I can do squating clinging to the cloth rope... but :blush::blush: I cant find anything to wear for the birth pool, looking for a long spagetti tunika... I cant go totally naked during early labour :dohh: 

12.5 kg here:growlmad:


----------



## No Doubt

Pathos I mostly see sports bras in the birthing tub. Would that work? I don't think you want anything long and wet clinging to you.


----------



## USAFWife319

My sister only wore a sports bra when she did the birthing tub


----------



## Ziggie

What about a bikini or tankini top?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congrats Cazi! She's beautiful x


----------



## dovkav123

my 85E breastfeeding bra is too small for me and it's the biggest bra in the store, I am in trouble, I hate internet shoping


----------



## USAFWife319

dovkav123 said:


> my 85E breastfeeding bra is too small for me and it's the biggest bra in the store, I am in trouble, I hate internet shoping

https://www.nurturedfamily.com

That's the site I'm using. I've got to get a 36I :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Ziggie

I've just bought a nursing bra from hotmilk :) they do decent sized!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Congratulations Cazi, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hi girls, 

I've updated the first post with our early arrivals. I wouldn't mind joining the FB group actually as it's easier to keep track of.

Thanks to HG I've gained 4kg. Baby is estimated to weight more than that eep.

I've been into hospital once with BH that wouldn't quit. As far as I know I'm not dilated at all yet but had been getting more and more irregular contractions, some of which are painful.

Baby keeps engaging then coming out again, we even got as far as 2/5 palpable and now she's at 4/5 :grr:


I'm moving house in 3 weeks time so will be doing everything I possibly can to evict this munchkin! Hope everyone is doing well and sorry I'm never on, I'm just terrible at remembering to pop by!


----------



## Abii

Any turkey babies? I was hoping Lilia would be one but apparently she has plans of her own lol


----------



## USAFWife319

Not here and I'm rather upset with him. I'm miserable! So uncomfortable and hurting


----------



## Abii

Me too! been having some contractions but they just aren't consistent enough:(


----------



## BeautifulD

Not long now ladies :hugs: 
Every day feels like a week I know xx


----------



## dovkav123

My baby's head is down:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I do feel a one sec cramp every day. Could it be contractions?
I do feel more pressure down there and more strong kicks to my ribs, auch auch auch!!!! and his but coming out to surface.


----------



## BeautifulD

Yaaaay! Awesome news honey so pleased for you :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Am I the only breechie bum left now? :argh:


----------



## Ziggie

Great news D. 

Think you are BD!! I was reading a 'positive breech birth story' on here last night. Was going to link you it, but didn't....


----------



## cazi77

Keep checking in to see who is next!! Can't wait to see pics of all the lovely newborns! 

AFM Isla is a dream baby (her big sister was a nightmare baby) she just eats and sleeps! She is fab at breast feeding and only dropped from 7lb to 6lb 11oz at her day 5 weigh in! X


----------



## BeautifulD

Zig if I hadn't had a previous section I could demand breech delivery but I have so I really have no choice it's far too dangerous they won't even attempt an ecv.

I had a proper meltdown last night to hubby. I sobbed for about an hour, he doesn't get my anxieties about it all but it helped none the less just to finally let it out to someone close to me because I haven't really. I feel much much better today!


----------



## Ziggie

It will all be a distant memory when you have baby there :D and you can remind her of the stress she put you through every year as pay back lol

That's great cazi!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Cazi that's great. My son was like that and honestly is still a dream toddler. He tracks my nerves sometimes with the usually toddler stuff, but, like I said it's normal so I have no complaints.

D, I wish it were different for you. I know that's stressful. I know it's late in the game but still hoping baby turns.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'd not kept up with the thread but have you tried all the things on the spinning babies website? They're meant to help baby find room to turn. 

Got everything crossed for you, I totally understand your anxiety about csection. When will they do it?
They thought LO was breech when I went in for monitoring last week and it took 4 midwives to figure out that she wasn't, she just has a hard bum. I'd feel just the same way :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks nd :hugs: 

Jen a lot of that stuff I can't try because of the previous section and if I'm honest if she's anything like her brother she won't turn, stubborn! 

I'm booked in for Tuesday :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## No Doubt

Quick update while I have a chance. I'm at the hospital. The contractions never stopped, just got closer and more intense. Currently at a 7, they broke my water and I got the epi. Gonna try and sleep before I have to push. Haven't slept all night yet.


----------



## cazi77

Good luck nd looking forward to hearing your update x


----------



## No Doubt

Irie Nevaeh born at 9:56am, weighing 6lbs 14oz, 21in long via vbac!


----------



## USAFWife319

Ahhhh! Did I miss that on fb?! Beautiful baby mama!!!


----------



## USAFWife319

I guess I never updated mine on here. Milan James born 12/1/14 at 2:37am. 6lb 11oz 

https://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx178/IrishSoldiersPrincess/Mobile%20Uploads/image-1.jpg


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations beautiful babies xx


----------



## Abii

Our sweet girl is here, Lilia Joelle Faye was born 11/30/14 @ 7:32am weighing 7lbs4oz & 21 1/2in of pure perfection<3
I was in labor for 24 hrs and had her all natural. She is an amazing baby, we are so blessed and in love:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (3).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









unnamed (2).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Keneajay

Congratulation Ladies. Wonderful babies. 
Pls how can I join the facebook page. It seems I have missed a lot. If possible pls add me. 
Thanks.


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww congratulations Abii! 
She's gorgeous, look at all that hair! <3


----------



## BeautifulD

Afm.
I didn't have the section yesterday, we got to the hospital ready to meet our baby. I was admitted and even in my gown, the mw was unsure of position so she got the dr in to do a mini scan. Low and behold the rascal had turned! So we were sent home.

I had a sweep yesterday afternoon. 
She said I'm 1cm dilated but my cervix is still hard and long so she said it was unlikely to do anything. And she was right, not a twinge! :haha:


----------



## Conina

Aww congrats Abii!! She's beautiful!!

Keeneajay if you pm me your name on Facebook I'll friend you and invite you.


----------



## Ziggie

Aww another baby!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Keneajay

Beautiful D thank God for you. We look forward to more good news dear.


----------



## Keneajay

Thanks Conina. My facebook name is Kenechi Ejindu Ajayi.


----------



## Keneajay

Thanks Conina. My facebook name is Kenechi Ejindu Ajayi.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Congratulations on the babies! Today is my due date and I'm still pregnant.


----------



## dovkav123

BeautifulD, I am so happy for you! The baby has turned!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yoshi, you are next! :flower:
I am so excited for all the babies!

I love to hear threir birth stories too!


I have a menstrual cramp every day which lasts a minute. I have to close my eyes for that. My hubby is like, are you OK? Is the baby coming?
Also I have a lightning cruch on the left side where the baby lies. Must be a pinched nerve, I am glad it doesn't last long either.


----------



## No Doubt

Yoshi, your time is coming!

Dov, lightening can be engaging.

My birth story is in my joujournal, link is in my siggy.


----------



## No Doubt

Birth story!

So I had my doctor appt at 5 only to be told that I was still a finger tip (which come to find out is less than a cm) and that I still wasn't really effaced at all and that baby was still high up and not engaged. Same thing I'd been told for 4 weeks straight. So we stopped on our way home and got some food and I sat on the couch and ate happily cause I was hungry, but also miserably cause here I was ready and wanting to pop

The contractions had been coming basically whenever they wanted for a few days and earlier that day, but somewhere in between my appt and dinner the contractions decided to regulate. Even so I thought for sure they would stop as they had been for a few days and it was nothing strong. About 10 I went to bed and by 11 I was telling hubby that we might be going in.

The contractions were regular and getting stronger, starting to hurt actually and were 4-6 mins apart. I called our friend who would watch our son and told her we would be dropping him off. Even so I thought to myself that wasn't it, there was just no way it could be. So I decided to get in the shower and see if I could get them to slow. Just in case I shaved and all that. Good thing too obviously. I called the on call after I got out of the shower and told them what was happening. They told me sounds like a good story in the making and to come on in. So got dressed and packed everything up, dropped Virtue off and made our way. I don't think anyone expected this cause both my mom and hubbs mom sounded shocked when we called to say we were going in.

When we got to the hospital they hooked me up and checked me. I was then 1 plus dilated and more effaced, so there had been progress. Still they wanted to make sure I was in active labor so didn't admit me yet, but continued to monitor me. In order to be active I had to be dilating 1cm an hour. So she said she would be back in and hour or so to check me. An hour and a half later the contractions were so bad and I hit the button...no one came. I sent hubbs out to get someone...no one came. He said they told him the nurse was in with another patient, because apparently the hospital only had one nurse. So I hit my button again and this time was in the midst of a horrible contraction and was yelling and I heard the guy say over the intercom "you have someone yelling down there". That did it! And three people came rushing in. One was a triage doctor and he checked me and told me I was 6cm and 60% and to get me a room. I told them then I wanted the epidural. They were rushing to get me setup I guess and I started to get worried that I was gonna have to deliver naturally cause it was going too fast. I told her I could not have that baby without meds. She assured me there was time as I was at a 6 and not 10, but I really didn't believe that.

So I got moved to l&d and still had to wait a bit for the epi as she was in with another patient. The contractions were terrible and there was so much pressure I thought the baby was coming. The doctor came to check to make sure and baby was not coming, but I had moved to a 7. So of course I was getting more nervous about that natural delivery. Finally the epi came!

So after my epi, the doctor broke water and my contractions slowed from every 2 mins to every 5 mins and I stayed at a 7 for a bit. The doctor wanted to give me pitocin to help get it sped back up but I didn't want to and said I wanted to wait. I decided to take that time and rest before I had to push. That worked out perfectly as I dozed in and out for a couple of hours starting at 7am. The doctor came in about 9 to check me and I was fully dilated and ready to push.

I topped up on the epi as it was wearing off then about 30 mins later said I was ready to push as I could feel baby trying to crown. About 15 mins later everyone came in, got me into position and about three pushes later my little girl was here! I only needed one small stitch and the after birth delivered quickly and easily.

I passed more blood than they wanted, so I had to stay in l&d for longer than expected to prevent hemorrhaging, but they got the blood to slow and got the clots out and all was fine.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My birth story! :)



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2262697-joseph-here.html


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations yoshi


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Yoshi!


----------



## pathos

Congrats Yoshi! That was a very quick delivery wow, send me some vibes please. 
Enjor your newborn cuddles :baby::baby:


----------



## Abii

Thank you ladies:) my daughter Zoai is such a great big sister and I already survived our first double meltdown lol:thumbup:
Congrats Yoshi!


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats yoshi!

Afm I now have a second failed sweep under my belt and feel like throwing a complete brat attack :rofl:


----------



## Ziggie

Congratulations yoshi!!!


----------



## vickytoria88

ive not been on here in ages as managed to block my self and its not easy to get back on when your off.

Managed to catch up with a few names i recognise. Congratulations to all who have had their little ones!!!

Were still cooking away here. getting a bit fed up now but still got 3 weeks to go


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

So my water broke on Dec 5 and I was not in labor, started on Pitocin, at 6cm got an epidural, 4 hrs later still at 6 and epidural wore off, I kept telling the nurse something felt funny and she said she couldn't figure it out because I had no change, new nurse in at 7am (Dec 6) she called anesthesia to come get it going again and while waiting for him decided that my "funny" feeling down there was a full bladder from not being straight cathed since I recieved epidural, emptied my bladder, never got more pain med's, went from 6cm to 10cm within seconds... Baby was crowning before OB was found, told not to push, finally when OB got to room and got bed apart babies head was already coming out, 2 & 1/2 pushes later my baby girl was born at 7:59 am, weighing 5lbs 12oz, 18in long... She was sick for the first 24hrs throwing up due to the quick delivery and swallowing amniotic fluid but is now doing wonderfully and breast feeding like a champ:baby:
Aleah Alexandria
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats! She's perfect!


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations xxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Congratulations!


----------



## USAFWife319

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dovkav123

Congrats, beautiful name!

My midwive told me that my baby could be around 3kg300gr, and at the birth he may grow to 3kg800g. I told her that's gonna be a big baby, she says no, over 4kg is big.....
I am 37 weeks now so I qualify to birth in the birth center. Happy and excited!

Who else is still pregnant?


----------



## Jennifaerie

hi girls, sorry I've not been on. They induced me last Wednesday due to reduced movement. 

I was given one propess and then 24 hours later a prostin. At 22.10 on Thursday they took me to delivery for an ARM.
Within 10 minutes contractions had started, after an hour I needed gas and air. I leant on DH and spent some time in a lavendar and chamomile bath. Then after 2.5 hours the contractions were very close together and painful and I decided I wanted an epidural if it was going to take a long time. The midwife suggested seeing how I was getting on (pitocin due to be put in at 2.10am).

I was 7cm and spent a few minutes talking with mw who said she thought I could do it without an epidural. All of a sudden I started getting pressure in my bottom, she told me to go with whatever I was feeling and do what my body was telling me. 

3 pushes later DD was born weighing 7lb12 with just gas and air. One tiny tear but no stitches. 

Her name is Esme :) will put a pic on tomorrow xx


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations x


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats...can't wait for the pic!


----------



## Ziggie

Congratulations!!! Can't believe all the babies are coming now!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Congratulations!


----------



## Keneajay

Am still pregnant oooh. My EDD is on 17th Dec, 2014. I can't wait to meet this baby. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Keneajay

Am still pregnant oooh. My EDD is on 17th Dec, 2014. I can't wait to meet this baby. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## cazi77

Hi all very quiet in here! Anyone else had their baby?


----------



## Ziggie

How bizarre I was just reading this thread back just this very second and thinking the same thing! More bizarre considering its 3 am!


----------



## cazi77

The joys of night feeds!!

How are you ziggie?


----------



## Ziggie

Pregnant still lol! Woke up thinking about my dates and remembered my scan date was 6 days out from my lmp date so wondering if that's why no baby :D 

Feel like I've had an epiphany and can go back to sleep now :D

Hope you're doing well!!


----------



## dovkav123

myduedateishere,butnobabytoo
sorry
my
spacekeydoesn'twork
Iamveryhappytohave2015baby!


----------



## Sheffie

I haven't been on here in ages, but thought I'd update and announce my beautiful baby girl! 

Lydia was born December 29, 2014 via c-section. She came out at 9 lbs 4 oz :)

We're starting to adjust though I'm still in a no-sleep/recovery/deliriously-in-love fog. We had some issues in the hospital with glucose levels and jaundice, but she seems to be doing great now! Except for breastfeeding. For the life of us we just can't seem to get the hang of it. I am going to see a lactation consultant on Monday, but for now I just have to pump and feed with a bottle. Makes feeding time twice as long! But it's worth it. 

It's insane how much I love this tiny person so much already!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats hun!


----------



## Nina83

dovkav123 said:


> myduedateishere,butnobabytoo
> sorry
> my
> spacekeydoesn'twork
> Iamveryhappytohave2015baby!

Lol you're so funny! 
Hope babe shows up soon and your space key got fixed! :winkwink:


----------



## Abii

I know its been a long time since any of us have written here but I wanted to ask if anyone is ttc again or if anyone is expecting again? I hope all of you and the babies are doing well:flower:


----------



## cazi77

Was nice to see this thread come back up! 

We are certain we are done at 2 so no more ttc for us! Cannot believe how quickly the time is doing and my princess is nearly 9 months! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

No I'm not trying again for a few years. Joseph is crawling and trying to stand. :)


----------



## USAFWife319

Milan passed away in March but we are hoping to ttc soon


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh no! :(


----------



## BeautifulD

Can't believe all our babies are approaching 1. 

Evie is a complete character. She's cruising around any solid surface including the walls so I don't think it will be long.

I hope you're all well :kiss:


----------



## cazi77

Nice to hear from you! Isla was 1 yesterday! Cannot believe it! She is into everything and cruising but not walking yet!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Less then a week until Joseph's first birthday! 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/F1C485D2-7F76-482E-B370-EE73AAFA1EE6_zpsj35yylux.jpg


----------

